# If given the choice would you become a permanent anthropomorph?



## Yithian (Jun 28, 2010)

So say you had a button that would change you and all those around you into anthropomorphic creatures would you press it?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 28, 2010)

D'awwwww, he's new. :3c


----------



## Willow (Jun 28, 2010)

I feel like I've seen this thread before, but I just can't put my _paw_ on it


----------



## Alstor (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh, hello, old thread.

That would be the ultimate terrorist weapon, though.


----------



## Yithian (Jun 28, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> D'awwwww, he's new. :3c



Well I should have bothered to checked if there were any other threads about this. Because there probably is


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 28, 2010)

If there was a button that made all these "Would you turn into an anthro" threads go away, would you press it


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 28, 2010)

Molly said:


> If there was a button that made all these "Would you turn into an anthro" threads go away, would you press it


 Yes. ^^


----------



## Willow (Jun 28, 2010)

Molly said:


> If there was a button that made all these "Would you turn into an anthro" threads go away, would you press it


 If there was a button where you could agree with a user's post, would you press it?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> If there was a button where you could agree with a user's post, would you press it?


 There use to be one. T~T


----------



## Attaman (Jun 28, 2010)

Hm, let me think about it.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 28, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Hm, let me think about it.


 Yay, Scrubs. ^^


----------



## Ricky (Jun 28, 2010)

No.  Please choke on a dick.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 28, 2010)

If there was a button that eliminated all porn from the fandom, would you press it?


----------



## Enwon (Jun 28, 2010)

I wouldn't.  The shedding would cause too many problems.  And this thread is old and overdone.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 28, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> If there was a button that eliminated all porn from the fandom, would you press it?


 All porn? or just the crap kind? >_>


----------



## Yithian (Jun 28, 2010)

I sense a meme


----------



## _Zero_ (Jun 28, 2010)

Yithian said:


> So say you had a button that would change you and all those around you into anthropomorphic creatures would you press it?


 
Probably not, especially if it was permanent.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 28, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> If there was a button that eliminated all porn from the fandom, would you press it?


 
That would create a huge vacuum and the fandom would collapse on itself.

In other words: Fuck yeah.


----------



## Willow (Jun 28, 2010)

I think we need an end all thread for this 

Lemme title it "The Anthro World Discussion Thread"
And there, everyone can talk about what life would be like if the world were anthro 

Yea or Nay guys


----------



## Machine (Jun 28, 2010)

This thread is just teeming with originality and freshness.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 28, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> All porn? or just the crap kind? >_>


 

All or nothing.




Yithian said:


> I sense a meme


 
If there was a button that activated a button that activated a button that activated a button that closed this thread, would you press it?


----------



## pheonix (Jun 28, 2010)

I'd push it to piss people off.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I think we need an end all thread for this
> 
> Lemme title it "The Anthro World Discussion Thread"
> And there, everyone can talk about what life would be like if the world were anthro
> ...


Yay.


----------



## pheonix (Jun 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I think we need an end all thread for this
> 
> Lemme title it "The Anthro World Discussion Thread"
> And there, everyone can talk about what life would be like if the world were anthro
> ...



Threads like this would still pop up but go for it.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Yea or Nay guys


 
Nay, we don't need such a concentration of stupidity and baawing.  Can you imagine how many newfags would join it trying to say that just by changing us from Human to Dog-People all our* bias, intolerance, violence, ecological harm, meanness, and so on are gone?  You know, like how we'd all be lil' Who's down in the Cartoon Grinch Whoville if we just wouldn't be nasty hyoomans?  


*Because all these are obviously human-only activities / actions / behaviors.


----------



## Willow (Jun 28, 2010)

pheonix said:


> Threads like this would still pop up but go for it.


 Unfortunately yes, kinda like people still make location and species shout out threads, which actually, I haven't seen many species shouts


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 28, 2010)

i wouldnt turn into my fursona, but if i had the option to have digitigrade legs, elongated muzzle, tail, etc and end up looking like a lizard/dragon person i think that would be badass. but a big furry two legged wolf? nah. i never thought that looked good until splice XD


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jun 28, 2010)

Boo to this thread! /bandwagon.

But yeah, I suppose.


----------



## Willow (Jun 28, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Nay, we don't need such a concentration of stupidity and baawing.  Can you imagine how many newfags would join it trying to say that just by changing us from Human to Dog-People all our* bias, intolerance, violence, ecological harm, meanness, and so on are gone?  You know, like how we'd all be lil' Who's down in the Cartoon Grinch Whoville if we just wouldn't be nasty hyoomans?
> 
> 
> *Because all these are obviously human-only activities / actions / behaviors.


Then pay no mind to it really

It might cut down on the number of threads like this we see
There would be a specific place for these newfags to spill their mindless dribble on this dead horse concept


----------



## pheonix (Jun 28, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Nay, we don't need such a concentration of stupidity and baawing.  Can you imagine how many newfags would join it trying to say that just by changing us from Human to Dog-People all our* bias, intolerance, violence, ecological harm, meanness, and so on are gone?  You know, like how we'd all be lil' Who's down in the Cartoon Grinch Whoville if we just wouldn't be nasty hyoomans?
> 
> 
> *Because all these are obviously human-only activities / actions / behaviors.



Nay? But that would be so entertaining. 



WillowWulf said:


> Unfortunately yes, kinda like people still make location and species shout out threads, which actually, I haven't seen many species shouts



It's because 

1. furries are idiots who think there threads stand out and they'll get a different result.

2. People are just fucking lazy and don't care to see how many times these things are made.

3. they think wording it differently makes the concept different. Wake up and are an anthro, push a button and become an anthro, rape Opera in the ass and become an anthro, etc.

And that's why we deal with these annoying repetitive threads. It's amusing to an extant though.


----------



## Syradact (Jun 28, 2010)

Yithian said:


> So say you had a button that would change you and all those around you into anthropomorphic creatures would you press it?


 Sure, whatever.


----------



## Willow (Jun 28, 2010)

pheonix said:


> It's because
> 
> 1. furries are idiots who think there threads stand out and they'll get a different result.
> 
> ...


 If only people used the search function for good instead of necroes :c

Maybe I'll just go and get the blessing from a mod or something


----------



## skunkspray03 (Jun 28, 2010)

I would in a heartbeat.

Actually, define around me. the room? the building? the city? the _world_?


----------



## pheonix (Jun 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> If only people used the search function for good instead of necroes :c
> 
> Maybe I'll just go and get the blessing from a mod or something



Hop to it.



skunkspray03 said:


> I would in a heartbeat.
> 
> Actually, define around me. the room? the building? the city? the _world_?



I would assume the world but maybe it's just while people are in your line of sight.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 28, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> I would in a heartbeat.
> 
> Actually, define around me. the room? the building? the city? the _world_?


 
Only the things that you're currently touching.

That shirt you're wearing?  Yeah, it's anthropomorphic now too.  Pretty cool huh?  Too bad the first thing it does is strangle you for not washing it often enough.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 28, 2010)

it'd suck to have everyone an anthro. it would be boring. only me and maybe a few others would be cool.


----------



## Willow (Jun 28, 2010)

pheonix said:


> Hop to it.


 Give me a little bit


----------



## Ricky (Jun 28, 2010)

We should start another thread that asks the same thing, but only for the penis.

I bet like 90% of the people here would do it.


----------



## pheonix (Jun 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Give me a little bit


 
Sorry, I'm all out of little bits but I got these brand new big bits if you want one.



Ricky said:


> We should start another thread that asks the same  thing, but only for the penis.
> 
> I bet like 90% of the people here  would do it.


 
I wouldn't. I like my penis, it is my friend.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 28, 2010)

Ricky said:


> We should start another thread that asks the same thing, but only for the penis.
> 
> I bet like 90% of the people here would do it.


 
so...your dick turns into a little anthro wolf?
that...would be so awesome...


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 28, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> so...your dick turns into a little anthro wolf?
> that...would be so awesome...


 
No, the other way, you become a permanent penis.


----------



## Yithian (Jun 28, 2010)

pheonix said:


> I would assume the world but maybe it's just while people are in your line of sight.



No I meant the world..I should have made that clear


----------



## pheonix (Jun 28, 2010)

Yithian said:


> No I meant the world..I should have made that clear


 
I know what you meant, I was making a joke. New people make me laugh sometimes.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Jun 28, 2010)

You do not know how many times this question get brought up lol.  But anyways id be the one pressing the button over and over and over again.  Especially if it was a big red button :3


----------



## slydude851 (Jun 28, 2010)

YYYYup


----------



## Attaman (Jun 28, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> I would in a heartbeat.


 Let it not be said that furs lack empathy / are short-sighted.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 28, 2010)

In all seriousness though, I'm not gonna' push it, but if someone else does I won't really give a shit... :/


----------



## Akro (Jun 28, 2010)

Im not lying I thought this exact question while out and about today...
for the first time in years o.o".......


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 28, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> No, the other way, you become a permanent penis.


i was jsut being a dick (no pun intended)


----------



## Akro (Jun 28, 2010)

New question, If you could press a button to blow up a random country( 'Cides the USA cause we made the button of course), would you?


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 28, 2010)

Akro said:


> New question, If you could press a button to blow up a random country( 'Cides the USA cause we made the button of course), would you?


yes


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 28, 2010)

Akro said:


> New question, If you could press a button to blow up a random country( 'Cides the USA cause we made the button of course), would you?


 No! it could be Canada. T~T


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 28, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> No! it could be Canada. T~T


AHH! i take my yes back, i wouldnt D=


----------



## Don (Jun 28, 2010)

Akro said:


> New question, If you could press a button to blow up a random country( 'Cides the USA cause we made the button of course), would you?


 
Yes, there are only a slim handful of countries on this planet that I like.

Also, I'm really liking how this thread is teeming with originality and freshness.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 28, 2010)

If you could throw a bunch of Furfags in a room with Alma Wade, would you?


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 28, 2010)

too busy loling at OP's ava to answer.


----------



## Kobu (Jun 28, 2010)

I probably would.  Tough choice though, because it may lead to discrimination... amongst other things.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jun 28, 2010)

I am going to push the button.


----------



## Disasterfox (Jun 28, 2010)

I would do it just to piss everybody off

_*wake up* *scratch ass* *walk into bathroom look in mirror*_   D:  what is this I don't even

...How did my porn get here...


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 28, 2010)

Yes, record it somewhere now, and stop making these threads.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 28, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I am going to push the button.


 I hope you mean the button that leads to this.



Kobu said:


> I probably would.  Tough choice though, because it may lead to discrimination... amongst other things.


  Wow, who'd have thought that radically forcing a change upon some six billion people with no other say on the matter, a change that will turn the whole world upside down for about 99.99% of its people, and still a major modification to the rest - would lead to negative results.


----------



## Glitch (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes, I would, because I hate the fuckers that live here.
Then I'll move back to Tampa as my wonderful furry self and have a ball.

Unless I die of heat.
That'd kinda suck.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jul 1, 2010)

I IS A FOX ALREADY THOUGH LOL OP IS STOOPID


----------



## DeadHorus (Jul 1, 2010)

If I was suicidal maybe


----------



## Adelin (Jul 1, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I IS A FOX ALREADY THOUGH LOL OP IS STOOPID



Then ima take you home with me as a pet. <3


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 1, 2010)

It's not for me to force my interests on everyone else.
So no.

Now if it was just me, or just people who wanted it, then maybe.
Depends on more minor details, like how you'd think as an anthro with animal instincts vs human intelligence, how you'd look (I don't want eight boobs. I REALLY don't want eight boobs.), and etc.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 1, 2010)

Yithian said:


> So say you had a button that would change you and all those around you into anthropomorphic creatures would you press it?


 
*looks around for the button ready to press it*


----------



## DeadHorus (Jul 1, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> *looks around for the button ready to press it*



http://pdbb.files.wordpress.com/2009/04/temptation.jpg


----------



## Riv (Jul 1, 2010)

No, not really. I like my:

-Hands with finely articulated digits
-Lips capable of complex vocalizations
-Easy to clean skin (which is not covered in thick fur)

The last one is just slightly annoying, and fur does have some benefits, but the other two are important to me and must be, at the very least, slightly reduced in efficacy to comply with standards defining an anthro character.


----------



## Seas (Jul 1, 2010)

If I pressed it multiple times, would it make everyone an animal?



Akro said:


> New question, If you could press a button to blow up a random country( 'Cides the USA cause we made the button of course), would you?


 
I'd rewire it to blow up the USA :V


----------



## Adelin (Jul 1, 2010)

Riv said:


> No, not really. I like my:
> 
> -Hands with finely articulated digits
> -Lips capable of complex vocalizations
> ...



Its kinda weird when you think about how anthro canines/birds kiss......

If everyone turned into anthro characters or into their fursona's how would people with allergies react to this new anthro world. ;D


----------



## Seas (Jul 1, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Its kinda weird when you think about how anthro canines/birds kiss......


 
They'd lick eachother. Many animals do it irl anyway.



> If everyone turned into anthro characters or into their fursona's how would people with allergies react to this new anthro world. ;D



I guess those would be gone to avoid conflict with one's own fur (if it applies), because considering this is a targeted specific transformation, it probably follows logic.


----------



## Riv (Jul 1, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Its kinda weird when you think about how anthro canines/birds kiss......


lol, yeah, it'd probably break down to some sort of muzzle rubbing; not much else going on there that would be conceivably pleasant.



Adelin said:


> If everyone turned into anthro characters or into their fursona's how would people with allergies react to this new anthro world. ;D


 
 That is a very important point.


----------



## Dan. (Jul 1, 2010)

I would press it for the lulz..


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jul 1, 2010)

Adelin said:


> If everyone turned into anthro characters or into their fursona's how would people with allergies react to this new anthro world. ;D


 my mate's fursona is a cat...and she's allergic to cats pretty bad XD


----------



## Akro (Jul 1, 2010)

Dan. said:


> I would press it for the lulz..


 Is there any other reason TO press it?


----------



## Kreevox (Jul 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I think we need an end all thread for this
> 
> Lemme title it "The Anthro World Discussion Thread"
> And there, everyone can talk about what life would be like if the world were anthro
> ...


 

Yay Verily


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 1, 2010)

I don't think becoming an anthropomorphic skunk would be a very good idea, I'd be even more shunned by society than I already am.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jul 1, 2010)

I read the thread title wrong. D:

"If given the choice would you become a pregnant anthropomorph?"


----------



## Dan. (Jul 1, 2010)

Akro said:


> Is there any other reason TO press it?



Yeah, so I could say 'yiff' in a normal conversation


----------



## Adelin (Jul 1, 2010)

Seastalker said:


> They'd lick eachother. Many animals do it irl anyway.



Yeah but when an animal licks you it doesn't really mean "love" there are actually 3 types of licking as i remember. 



> lol, yeah, it'd probably break down to some sort of muzzle rubbing; not  much else going on there that would be conceivably pleasant.



Lion King 2 takes first place there.



> my mate's fursona is a cat...and she's allergic to cats pretty bad XD



Lol....hairless cat maybe? :3


----------



## Tally (Jul 1, 2010)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> I read the thread title wrong. D:
> 
> "If given the choice would you become a pregnant anthropomorph?"


 
Made me laugh. 

On topic, no. I prefer being human.


----------



## DeadHorus (Jul 1, 2010)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> I read the thread title wrong. D:
> 
> "If given the choice would you become a pregnant anthropomorph?"


 
And now who wouldn't say yes to that?


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes, but only for me. :3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jul 1, 2010)

Tally said:


> Made me laugh.
> 
> On topic, no. I prefer being human.


 
NOT UH, WE'RE FOXES. :V


----------



## Ben (Jul 1, 2010)

There. Now no one make a thread about being a furry IRL ever again.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 1, 2010)

Since it's a sticky, I feel I should post the san man's / woman's response again for good measure:
*Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo.*

The only other reason to press it is "for the lulz" of watching the world burn down around you.  That's about it.  Well, for plausible reactions to everyone suddenly being forced to have their entire genetic make-up changed by the act of some all-powerful button / being.


----------



## Browder (Jul 1, 2010)

Ben said:


> There. Now no one make a thread about being a furry IRL ever again.


 
I'm not sure if this is a great idea or a horrible one but kudos, man.

And no. Only if no one noticed after it had been pressed and history was still somehow in tact. But even then probably not.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 1, 2010)

I am not kidding: just now, I read the title as "if given the choice, would you become pregant".
And had my rage on and everything.


----------



## Freedoh (Jul 1, 2010)

I would definately press it, even though getting use to it would be awkward I'd do it


----------



## Attaman (Jul 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> And no. Only if no one noticed after it had been pressed and history was still somehow in tact. But even then probably not.


  Is it that you know that if anything like the real world all the historical people "magically" who were caucasian are now "Magically" Wolves and / or Foxes?



Harebelle said:


> I am not kidding: just now, I read the title as "if given the choice, would you become pregant".
> And had my rage on and everything.


You apparently aren't the first one.



Freedoh said:


> I would definately press it, even though getting use to it would be awkward I'd do it


  Do note:  OP said _everyone_.  As in six billion-plus people everyone.  Pray they never find out about the button and who pressed it.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 1, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I don't think becoming an anthropomorphic skunk would be a very good idea, I'd be even more shunned by society than I already am.


 I thought you were a caiman... What's happening to the reptiles? T~T


----------



## Glitch (Jul 1, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I thought you were a caiman... What's happening to the reptiles? T~T


 
They need to repopulate.

Face it, though.  Mammals are hotter.


----------



## Willow (Jul 1, 2010)

Ben said:


> There. Now no one make a thread about being a furry IRL ever again.


 Okay cool, this has been stickied

(Won't stop some from making it though...just sayin')


----------



## Riv (Jul 1, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Mammals are hotter.


 
It's true. We keep our blood that way on purpose.


----------



## Browder (Jul 1, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Is it that you know that if anything like the real world all the historical people "magically" who were caucasian are now "Magically" Wolves and / or Foxes?


 
Still fucks up history and biology. This is probably got to be the magical equivalent of cement or something. Nothing else could fill in all the historical pot-holes.


----------



## Riv (Jul 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> Still fucks up history and biology. This is probably got to be the magical equivalent of cement or something. Nothing else could fill in all the historical pot-holes.


 
Quickly, TO THE FURRY DeLOREAN!


----------



## Convel (Jul 1, 2010)

a rhetorical question but i will answer anyway.

to bloody right mate!


----------



## Kreevox (Jul 1, 2010)

Riv said:


> Quickly, TO THE FURRY DeLOREAN!


 
Oh god, it would probly be a giant flying mechanical dog cock, knot and all.

^Somebodies gonna sig this.

Oh and WillowWulf you should go bigger than an Anthro-Earth thread, try to get an admin or mod to make an Anthro-Earth SUB-FORUM, like Fursonas Personas


----------



## Suezotiger (Jul 1, 2010)

The only reason I _wouldn't _want to press it is if I was the only one. People would probably blame crazy things like global warming, God's wrath, and aliens for turning everyone into anthros anyway. No one would ever suspect a giant button. If the button only turned me into an anthro, I would only do if other people were doing it as well.

How would it change history? Everyone would just know that on that certain date, everyone became an anthro and were 'regular' humans before that. In a perfect world, we would all be able to procriate with any anthro we wanted as well.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 2, 2010)

Suezotiger said:


> People would probably blame *crazy things* like *global warming*, God's wrath, and aliens for *turning everyone into anthros* anyway.


   Did I not predict concentrations of stupidity if a sticky were made?



Suezotiger said:


> No one would ever suspect a giant button. If the button only turned me into an anthro, I would only do if other people were doing it as well.


  Oh, that's much better.  Drag me and six billion other people with no say.  Oh, but don't worry, I'm sure there won't be any long-standing reaction at all to essentially turning every man, woman, and child into a random animal-person.  I'm sure it'd be sorted out in a few months, years tops.



Suezotiger said:


> How would it change history? Everyone would just know that on that certain date, everyone became an anthro and were 'regular' humans before that.


  Oh dear, you actually believe that.  I... I have either found someone who surpasses me in faith in humanity, or someone has too high expectations for what a person would be like just because they aren't human any longer.



Suezotiger said:


> In a perfect world, we would all be able to procriate with any anthro we wanted as well.


  D:  I dread taking my earphones off for fear of mass brain leakage.


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Jul 2, 2010)

And this is why everybody hates newfurs. If I alone could become anthro? Maybe. If it happened to everybody else, but the space-time continuum was changed so they were always anthro, but history stayed the same? Maybe. If it happened to everybody, and they knew it? No.


----------



## Qoph (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh hi guys I'm 5 pages late.  

Anyways, as stated in the OP, no.  I wouldn't do something to effect someone else's life against their will.

Plus I don't really want to be a RL furry if I'm not sure it would go well.  And the title says permanent.


----------



## Atrak (Jul 2, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> If there was a button that activated a button that activated a button that activated a button that closed this thread, would you press it?


No, I would just close the damn thread myself. It's much more satisfying that way.


ChickO'Dee said:


> it'd suck to have everyone an anthro. it would be boring. only me and maybe a few others would be cool.


Heh.

Heh heh.

Heh heh heh.

Heh heh.

Heh.



Ricky said:


> We should start another thread that asks the same thing, but only for the penis.
> 
> I bet like 90% of the people here would do it.



Drill-penis would tear vaginas up.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jul 2, 2010)

NO NO NO!!!!
WHO STICKIED THIS?!!! I WANT TO RIP OFF THAT GUY'S LIVER NOW but I won't because nobody pays me to do so.

Seriously, if I was given the choice I wouldn't even try to do it. No reason. Makes you look retarded infront of about 6 billion other humans.
'They will change as well'
Awkward party and 5 billion suicide

It is practically useless and only gives furries permanent arousement with their furry dream.

By doing that, we will lose our humanity. And because humanity has the evolving method that is vastly evolved in some parts(Brain) than other people even though we don't have rad resistion abillity like cockroaches do. We will turn dumb, won't be able to communicate, be violent, lose our sanity, won't be able to take a gun and shoot ourselves in the heads and would'nt be able to live normally like we usually did.

I'd happily turn furries into anthromorphic animals, because then their lives wish will be fulfilled and I will be able to pass on to the death sentence legally.
Turning trolls into furries will piss them off and will make them try to bite my freaking hand off but they can't because they look like furfags.


----------



## Atrak (Jul 2, 2010)

I would, just because I can. It'd be something new and interesting, as long as I still have opposable thumbs. But, hey, this is coming from the guy that doesn't have a fursona, so.


----------



## Willow (Jul 2, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I would, just because I can. It'd be something new and interesting, as long as I still have opposable thumbs. But, hey, this is coming from the guy that doesn't have a fursona, so.


 Anthros would have thumbs

Number of fingers is a different story though, cuz I've seen some pictures where the characters have 3 fingers and some with 4
I guess it depends more on the animal though


----------



## Luca (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh this got stickied? Well I guess I have to post in it now. Probably not. Can you imagine the health problems your new furry body might encounter? Heart worms? New infections? Plus the higher metabolism would probably shave quite a few years off your life....


----------



## DragonLover17 (Jul 2, 2010)

I would press it if it meant turning into my dragon.


----------



## Kazdrax (Jul 2, 2010)

Probably!


----------



## Ames (Jul 2, 2010)

In before "Yes, because of hyper dog cawk."


----------



## sushi xbl (Jul 2, 2010)

id like to say that i would be. but i couldnt live with standing out like that


----------



## Slyck (Jul 2, 2010)

Molly said:


> If there was a button that made all these "Would you turn into an anthro" threads go away, would you press it


 That.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jul 3, 2010)

done b4, but I would do it. my only request is that I wouldnt be the only one out there


----------



## numunuucoyote (Jul 3, 2010)

I wouldn't push the button, but if it's in the right place, someone will eventually push it.


----------



## Rachrix (Jul 3, 2010)

me i stand out now but i dont mind, i knid of like it. so even if i was the only one i still would, plus there would be enough furries out there to be my friends if no one else would :3


----------



## Gillpanda (Jul 3, 2010)

Heck yeah! i would jump on that in a heart beat! i bet that it would be a really awesome feeling to have a more closer relation ship to nature and be aware of the weather more then humans can, and really to have fur and not really have to deal with cloths all the time. i think that would make such a awesome idea IMO


----------



## Attaman (Jul 3, 2010)

Gillpanda said:


> i bet that it would be a really awesome feeling to have a more closer relation ship to nature


  Why would people magically feel closer to nature?



Gillpanda said:


> and be aware of the weather more then humans can,


  Same question, but all having weather-sense.



Gillpanda said:


> and really to have fur and not really have to deal with cloths all the time.


  Same question, but never needing clothes.


----------



## Browder (Jul 3, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Same question, but never needing clothes.


 
In fairness to the last one, the original use for the cloths is now gone. You'd have fur. It keeps out the elements. That's it's job.


----------



## slydude851 (Jul 3, 2010)

Browder said:


> In fairness to the last one, the original use for the cloths is now gone. You'd have fur. It keeps out the elements. That's it's job.



And what of the privates?


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 3, 2010)

There are many places were "privates" are not "private."
Wimmen let their boobs hang out, kids run around pantsless...
It happens.


----------



## Trance (Jul 3, 2010)

Meh.  It would probably lose it's novelty pretty quickly.

You know, with the other 7.5 billion _normal_ people.

Might be fun to be able to change back and forth.  Shit, did i just say I like TF.

This username doesn't help my case for not caring for TF either...


----------



## Attaman (Jul 3, 2010)

Browder said:


> In fairness to the last one, the original use for the cloths is now gone. You'd have fur. It keeps out the elements. That's it's job.


  I'm sure the Scalies and Avians are going to be much better off in Canada or Iceland with their feathers, as well as the Shrews with their fur.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 4, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I thought you were a caiman... What's happening to the reptiles? T~T


 Everyone kept thinking I was a skunk so eventually I believed it to be true, too.


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 4, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> By doing that, we will lose our humanity. .


 
How do you know that? For that matter, can you define what it means to "lose our humanity"? Turning anthro wouldn't necessarily separate us from our soul or consciousness, and there would be no reason for loss of evolution. It happens to all living organisms. ...And maybe you haven't noticed, but there hasn't been all that much "brain expansion" going around for the past few thousand years. Haha.


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (Jul 4, 2010)

I wouldn't press that button, because it would transform everybody, including people who want to stay human.
Men might not mind having a hairy body, but for women, it'd be a disaster ("Help! I'm not pretty anymore!").

High schools would need predator-prey alliances.

And even the furries would hate me if they didn't get their preferred anthro body:
"You turned me into a sheep! But deep down, I'm a wolf! I DEMAND A REFUND!"

Would the button make subtle changes to everyone's sexual orientation?
Because those seem to go hand-in-hand with being a furry.

Can all anthros make the same sounds?
If not, everyone needs to learn sign language.

Not to mention identity theft.
How do you know that fox on TV is really your president?
("My fellow Americans. I seem to have turned into a fox. We must all stand together in this time of crisis...")

---

The whole thing could be a cool story, if you think about it beyond simple wish fulfillment.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 4, 2010)

Mulefa Zalif said:


> Would the button make subtle changes to everyone's sexual orientation?
> Because those seem to go hand-in-hand with being a furry.


 
On the plus side, it'd deal with overpopulation in a jiffy as some 60%-ish people suddenly have no intent of reproducing.


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Jul 4, 2010)

I would so do it, lol. See the CHAOS and the NFO(NEW FURRY ORDER)


----------



## WeArePossessed (Jul 5, 2010)

Y E to the fucking S


----------



## Attaman (Jul 5, 2010)

Hm, for a tolerant and understanding fandom there sure is a lack of empathy and self-centered members...


----------



## Machine (Jul 5, 2010)

I think I like being human, thanks.


----------



## Willow (Jul 5, 2010)

Black fur in Illinois weather?

I can't change my fur color to fit the season like Ratte

That would be awful


----------



## Zontar (Jul 5, 2010)

Bah, at this point, my looking any different would be an improvement. So why not.


----------



## Sky Striker (Jul 5, 2010)

Meh, not really, unless I could freely change back and forth at will, for several reasons.

1. Being covered in fur in the south = heatstroke
2. Being covered in fur in the south = angry mob with torches and pitchforks
3. Think of all the prejudice that would come your way for being like that. All the angry preachers and intolerant people. *shudders*


----------



## Rachrix (Jul 5, 2010)

Sky Striker said:


> Meh, not really, unless I could freely change back and forth at will, for several reasons.
> 
> 1. Being covered in fur in the south = heatstroke
> 2. Being covered in fur in the south = angry mob with torches and pitchforks
> 3. Think of all the prejudice that would come your way for being like that. All the angry preachers and intolerant people. *shudders*


 
make your way up to canada we dont judge... as much


----------



## Attaman (Jul 5, 2010)

Rules of FAF #217:  Do not read the OP, base your post solely on the thread title.


----------



## Telnac (Jul 7, 2010)

Yithian said:


> So say you had a button that would change you and all those around you into anthropomorphic creatures would you press it?


 No.  I'd press it if it changed ME into the form I wanted, but everyone (whether they wanted or not?)  No.


----------



## Pine (Jul 7, 2010)

if it changed not only the people but the events, then yes


----------



## Subrosa (Jul 7, 2010)

If it was just me...um yes, better than living a normal life, even if I get a good job and live fairly well, unless I achieve something overly amazing, I'll never be significant in any way, life would be as it is for millions of others for me, no great war, no great depression, what will my generation have, sweet fuck all.

at least this way it'll be interesting, even if it's a short lived life after government experiments to see why I'm an anthropomorphic.....to many scifi movies lately... :/

if it was EVERYONE, probably yes, I'd think about it for a sec, then hit it, I'm not entirely fussed about the fate of humanity, generally we don't deserve to exist as a species in my opinion, so I probably wouldn't see a problem with it.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 7, 2010)

Subrosa said:


> generally we don't deserve to exist as a species in my opinion, so I probably wouldn't see a problem with it.


Now, a species the exact same in mindsets as us but having zero generations of work for their reward (1st World Technology) as well as having fur / feather / scales instead of just plan skin, they deserve every right to exist.


----------



## Lusty5535 (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes. Yes I would.

That would be amAZING!!!


----------



## Jailbot (Jul 8, 2010)

Idk


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 8, 2010)

I would. It would certainly make others attractive. Me, I couldn't possibly get more handsome.
Hmm, but wouldn't you have to deal with fleas, parasites, other pests that feed off animals?


----------



## MrKovu (Jul 10, 2010)

I'd push it the second the opportunity arose.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 10, 2010)

nope


----------



## Solarifur (Jul 11, 2010)

if i could pick exactly my species and still retain all my abilities and characteristics as a human like being able to play the piano,surf,longboard,draw e.t.c. then really i wouldnt see why. 

based on the species i could have exceeded strength,increased speed,balance,smell,sight,hearing, whatever the case may be. Besides i love attention  So my answer would be yes.

and if any religious nut tries to kill me i tell them im like this because of a nuclear accident with a bagel.:grin:


----------



## Aondeug (Jul 11, 2010)

I feel that if given the choice I might. Just to see what it's like. Then again I might not. I like this human thing, but oh...curiosity...how you call me. 

Now...if I could shape shift between species and sexes...Sure. LET'S DO IT.


----------



## DragonLover17 (Jul 11, 2010)

Id love to become a permanant anthro dragon if i could.


----------



## Carenath (Jul 11, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Nay, we don't need such a concentration of stupidity and baawing.  Can you imagine how many newfags would join it trying to say that just by changing us from Human to Dog-People all our* bias, intolerance, violence, ecological harm, meanness, and so on are gone?  You know, like how we'd all be lil' Who's down in the Cartoon Grinch Whoville if we just wouldn't be nasty hyoomans?
> 
> 
> *Because all these are obviously human-only activities / actions / behaviors.


Agreed with you on this. My answer would also be a solid NO.
Sure, I'd love to be my avatar, my dragon, to be able to fly again with my own wings and all that fun stuff, but he's not an anthropomorph


----------



## Mukavich (Jul 11, 2010)

Bah.  PUSH THE DAMN BUTTON!  Not just so that I could become my fursona, which could be neat, now that I think about it, but I wanna see some action!  Just the chaos and disarray would be fun to watch.  Plus, I think it would be just plain neat.


----------



## Citrakayah (Jul 11, 2010)

Hell no. Never would I even consider that.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jul 11, 2010)

Oh, at first I thought that said "pregnant anthromorph", and I was like YES!... but then I read it correctly, and I was like uhh.... naw.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 11, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Oh, at first I thought that said "pregnant anthromorph", and I was like YES!... but then I read it correctly, and I was like uhh.... naw.


 What!? :/


----------



## Willow (Jul 11, 2010)

Does the button turn everyone else into an anthro or just the person who presses it


----------



## Sauvignon (Jul 11, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> What!? :/



j/k?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 11, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> j/k?


 Yeah, I believe you... :V


----------



## Sauvignon (Jul 11, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Yeah, I believe you... :V


 
Yeah, I'd totally press the button, anyway.


----------



## hunter1542 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Puts hand to button* must press it


----------



## Machine (Jul 13, 2010)

I prefer being human. I don't think I'd like being a permanent anthro.

Given the choice to, I don't know, shift like an Animorph or something, then maybe I'd go for it.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Does the button turn everyone else into an anthro or just the person who presses it


 
According to the OP at least "yourself and everyone around you", so potentially everyone and definitely at least other people dragged into the bargain.


----------



## Machine (Jul 13, 2010)

ZavCoyote said:


> Nay.
> 
> I don't want people looking at me weirded than they already do.
> And I don't do anythingto atttract attention as it is :c


Well, they wouldn't be looking at you like you're weird because they got turned into anthros, too!

I wonder if there's such a thing as discrimination between anthros.


----------



## Rachrix (Jul 13, 2010)

i doubt it any and all argument would probably end in yiff


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 13, 2010)

Yithian said:


> So say you had a button that would change you and all those around you into anthropomorphic creatures *would you press it?*


 
No.


----------



## Alstor (Jul 13, 2010)

I still don't get why THIS thread was stickied and some general "A World With Anthros Talk" wasn't.


----------



## Machine (Jul 13, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I still don't get why THIS thread was stickied and some general "A World With Anthros Talk" wasn't.


I wondered the same thing..


----------



## Attaman (Jul 13, 2010)

Amphion said:


> I wonder if there's such a thing as discrimination between anthros.


Ask an educated man:  Yes.
Ask a stereotypical fur:  No.


----------



## Machine (Jul 13, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Ask an educated man: Yes.
> Ask a stereotypical fur: No.


Hm. I agree entirely.


----------



## Syradact (Jul 13, 2010)

Amphion said:


> I wonder if there's such a thing as discrimination between anthros.


 There was a thread for this.


----------



## Machine (Jul 14, 2010)

Syradact said:


> There was a thread for this.


Oh yeaaah..


----------



## LolitaOfTheVoid (Jul 14, 2010)

If I could be Vorel.. Yes. She's tall, thin, powerful, emotionally strong, beautiful.. everything I'm not <.< Also she's undead, and that's cool as hell. Plus I'd love to be a necromancer.


----------



## Forrest Vulpes (Jul 16, 2010)

I would definitely press it!! because then maybe people wouldnt be so cruel to animals. and it would be sooo fun!!!


----------



## Reednemer (Jul 18, 2010)

Forrest Vulpes said:


> I would definitely press it!! because then maybe people wouldnt be so cruel to animals. and it would be sooo fun!!!


 
Get the fuck out of here, your not on fucking twitter.


----------



## Atrak (Jul 18, 2010)

RainLyre said:


> How do you know that? For that matter, can you define what it means to "lose our humanity"? Turning anthro wouldn't necessarily separate us from our soul or consciousness, and there would be no reason for loss of evolution. It happens to all living organisms. ...And maybe you haven't noticed, but there hasn't been all that much "brain expansion" going around for the past few thousand years. Haha.


Humanity is an abstract concept that people use to try to tell others how much better they are. Like religion. You can't lose what you never had.


Sky Striker said:


> Meh, not really, unless I could freely change back and forth at will, for several reasons.
> 
> 1. Being covered in fur in the south = heatstroke
> 2. Being covered in fur in the south = angry mob with torches and pitchforks
> 3. Think of all the prejudice that would come your way for being like that. All the angry preachers and intolerant people. *shudders*



Oh, hey, because those preachers would be furry too, and since they are 'perfect,' it must be a sign from God. By the way, ever heard of panting? Because so far the only dogs that die of heatstroke in the South are English bulldogs.


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 21, 2010)

I would if it was anomymous, if it wasnt i would be shot by everyone whos not a furry, 

Or would it be just the presser of said btton who would change, idc :0


----------



## Aetius (Jul 21, 2010)

No, I will miss the joys of being a squishy Human.


----------



## shard (Jul 21, 2010)

i probably would. if my boyfriend wasn't near at the time i would wait till he was. that would be awesome.


----------



## chrest (Jul 22, 2010)

I'd push it, that would be fun...Until I shed...and what If I got that wet doggish-smell everytime I got wet in the rain or something? Yuck, and, clothes would get hard to wear with a big fluffy tail, Too many awesome pros and too many  terrible cons.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 22, 2010)

Well let's rationalize a few of the pros and cons...

Pros
Fluffy fur to keep your loved ones warm in 
You can actually get an ear tattoo now
OMG A FUCKING KNOT  (ok well some of us have a knot fantasy)
Hyper smell/hearing/taste (my sight's shitty anyway so not that big of a loss)
A large tail.
More options and locations for hair dyeing
People not staring at you for bear hugs and licks
General cuteness

Cons
Paws would be awkward unless furry accessible tools and keyboards became accessible.
The ethics of neutering
Change in tastes due to gastro-intestinal changes
Clothing will need to change as well to accommodate tails and paws
Wut about avians?
Rabies outbreaks 
FLEAS
Lack of sweat means harder to cool off.


----------



## chrest (Jul 22, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Well let's rationalize a few of the pros and cons...
> 
> Pros
> Fluffy fur to keep your loved ones warm in
> ...


^That^
I totally agree with that one XD


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 22, 2010)

I wonder how awkward it would be in a furry world if you got a hard on...


----------



## Maddawg (Jul 22, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I wonder how awkward it would be in a furry world if you got a hard on...



Very! lol


----------



## chrest (Jul 22, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I wonder how awkward it would be in a furry world if you got a hard on...



well, because of the sheaths, at least they wouldn't jab into the pants and "pitch a tent" That could be aawkward in public


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 22, 2010)

I would, just so we can have a Humanies Fandom months later.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 22, 2010)

chrest said:


> well, because of the sheaths, at least they wouldn't jab into the pants and "pitch a tent" That could be aawkward in public


 
Meh... think about it though, in a purely anthro world... a lot of furries WON"T WEAR CLOTHES! *snicker*


----------



## chrest (Jul 22, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Meh... think about it though, in a purely anthro world... a lot of furries WON"T WEAR CLOTHES! *snicker*



huh, your right, then I wouldn't care, I'd just walk around with a hard-on, I'll just try to make sure not to make the other foxes jelous of my knot X3


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 22, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Meh... think about it though, in a purely anthro world... a lot of furries WON"T WEAR CLOTHES! *snicker*



I'd still have my decency D:


----------



## Maddawg (Jul 22, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Meh... think about it though, in a purely anthro world... a lot of furries WON"T WEAR CLOTHES! *snicker*



That's what I was thinking when I Lol'd.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 22, 2010)

*sigh* I wanna be there now...


----------



## chrest (Jul 22, 2010)

Huh, a world of furries, that definitely would be interesting to see,  but if the furrys acted like some people I know from the fandom, I'd be afraid of getting raped without clothes on o.o!


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 22, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> *sigh* I wanna be there now...



_*Entering depression mode*_


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 22, 2010)

Xaybiance said:


> _*Entering depression mode*_



Well yes... knotting a cute fox/wolf/lion sounds amazing...


----------



## Maddawg (Jul 22, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> *sigh* I wanna be there now...



Couldn't think of a better place to be!


----------



## chrest (Jul 22, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Well yes... knotting a cute fox/wolf/lion sounds amazing...



well...I think someone should make a furry only world like a mix between wow and second life...oh yeah, and RPs...
I'm working on the character meshes right now X3

Maybe in a month I'll post a demo, that would be interesting


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 22, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Well yes... knotting a cute fox/wolf/lion sounds amazing...



o________________o



Maddawg said:


> Couldn't think of a better place to be!



Paradise City!


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 22, 2010)

Maddawg said:


> Couldn't think of a better place to be!


 
 *Cough* inside of a cute foxy pops to mind



chrest said:


> well...I think someone should make a furry only world like a mix between wow and second life...oh yeah, and RPs...
> I'm working on the character meshes right now X3
> 
> Maybe in a month I'll post a demo, that would be interesting


 
That sounds interesting... I look forward to it


----------



## chrest (Jul 22, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> *Cough* inside of a cute foxy pops to mind
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds interesting... I look forward to it



Thanks, im not good at coding, but the art on the 3d, it's a cinch ^^

and inside of a cute foxy eh? Im a wee bit curious, which foxy? x3


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 22, 2010)

chrest said:


> Thanks, im not good at coding, but the art on the 3d, it's a cinch ^^
> 
> and inside of a cute foxy eh? Im a wee bit curious, which foxy? x3


 
Well even if I just met you tonight... Um... you seem like someone I'd like to hang out with  *awkward cough* so yeah... maybe you?


----------



## chrest (Jul 22, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Well even if I just met you tonight... Um... you seem like someone I'd like to hang out with  *awkward cough* so yeah... maybe you?


*Smiles, and stesp forward*
Sounds like it could be fun, I'd love to be with a cute one like you ;3


----------



## Rainami (Jul 22, 2010)

Hell no.


----------



## bigjon (Jul 22, 2010)

Probably, I'm a big bear already. The only things that would change is my face (snout instead of nose and mouth), I'd get hairier (a bit of a stretch if you knew me{VERY hairy already}), and I wouldn't need to wear shoes (paws make that a little hard).


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jul 23, 2010)

Yes I totally would, only if I kept my human speech and brain.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 23, 2010)

Given that most "realistic" anthros look nowhere near as cute/shmexy/cuddly as their more toony equivalents, I'd say no.


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 23, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Meh... think about it though, in a purely anthro world... a lot of furries WON"T WEAR CLOTHES! *snicker*


 
in a purely anthro world, you cant swap out your parts for a fluff, so im sure public nudity would still be illegal, i hope 0__0.


----------



## Nyedyr (Jul 23, 2010)

Definitely not. Cause more than likely, you probably wouldn't get the "traditional" furries. Some would just become fishes, then depending on how their bodies work, might be screwed cause they're on land. Who's to say when anthropomorphism stops? Is it just vertebrates, or all of the Kingdom Animalia? That would be terrifying.

Can you imagine furry sponges and jellies? Furry sea stars? Mosquitoes?

No, I don't want to push a button that changes everyone or even just myself into a furry. No guarantee as to what you'd turn into, plus, even if you were the only wolf furry in the world... what the hell kind of life would that be?

HOWEVER! If some brilliant (and mad) scientist created a machine that allowed others to safely become furries, and switch back? Then, maybe I'd consider it.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 23, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Well let's rationalize a few of the pros and cons...
> 
> Pros
> Fluffy fur to keep your loved ones warm in


  Coat, blanket, clothing, heating systems...



Fenrari said:


> You can actually get an ear tattoo now


  My guess is that would hurt, a lot.  If you mean dyed... wouldn't you still have to redo it every few weeks / months?



Fenrari said:


> Hyper smell/hearing/taste (my sight's shitty anyway so not that big of a loss)


  That'd... be limited, actually.  Depends a lot on the species, in addition to several other factors.  Regardless, the first few days / weeks would likely be spent with worse senses as you're re-acclimating yourself.  Heck, look at how weird it is for people after they've had the wax drained from their ears:  Their balance is thrown into all kinds of hell and their hearing gets painful at times.



Fenrari said:


> A large tail.


  I'd think, more often than not, that'd be a drawback.  Or, probably, more useless (See:  Appendix).



Fenrari said:


> More options and locations for hair dyeing


  Hair dying, not so much.  Fur, possibly (again, what about avians, scalies, amphibions, and so on?).



Fenrari said:


> People not staring at you for bear hugs and licks


  Why would that change?   Physical changes =/= automatic mental changes.  



Fenrari said:


> General cuteness


  Debatable. :mrgreen:  



Fenrari said:


> Paws would be awkward unless furry accessible tools and keyboards became accessible.


  Debatable, depending on appendage.  It would play merry hell considering businesses are supposed to play to the lowest common denominator for products and I'm sure that at least a few LCD's are mutually-exclusive.



Fenrari said:


> The ethics of neutering


Should be the same as they are now.  Castration isn't exactly impossible for people right now, and has been done before both chemically and manually.



Fenrari said:


> Change in tastes due to gastro-intestinal changes


  Dietary changes, beyond the general depression / hysteria, would probably lead to some of the most immediate casualties.  Oh hey, you ate a handful of pistachios.  You poor, poor sod.  



Fenrari said:


> Clothing will need to change as well to accommodate tails and paws


And fur, different cranial design, and a few other factors.



Fenrari said:


> Wut about avians?


  A lot of them are getting the short stick, being unable to fly but also extremely frail. 



Fenrari said:


> Rabies outbreaks


To my understanding, shouldn't be particularly worse.  Not 100% sure on this, though.



Fenrari said:


> FLEAS


  Definite disadvantage, considering it'd be much easier for me to spot one on my arm than someone who can't see jack.  As with rabies, though, I don't think it'll be as bad as we're not quite living in the same conditions as animals.



Fenrari said:


> Lack of sweat means harder to cool off.


  Fresh water and drinks are suddenly going to become a lot more valuable (Well, a lot relatively).


----------



## Blitz (Jul 24, 2010)

I would say no. Every one would creep out, I would never have kids and the only job I would get is in a circus. Basically my life would be fucked up, and I would end up committing suicide.


----------



## FancySkunk (Jul 24, 2010)

If we're talking about me pushing a button forcing everyone in the world to become an anthro, then I couldn't morally do it. Forcing something like that on so many people for even slight enjoyment for myself borders upon being sick.

Now, if this scenario played out in such a way where everyone in the world was simultaneously given the option of becoming a permanent anthro or not (choice of animal would probably be good too), it's a bit different, and I'd at least consider pressing the button for myself (assuming that society as a whole can continue pretty much as it does now, just with more fur). Ultimately, I think I would press that button. Though, it would be fucking weird if no one else I knew pressed it. >_>


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 24, 2010)

I'd have paws, and therefore I wouldn't be able to play the keyboard.

Suicide.


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Jul 25, 2010)

I would LOVE too...
But like on the internet... there are trolls IRL too...


----------



## Attaman (Jul 25, 2010)

DarkAssassinFurry said:


> I would LOVE too...
> But like on the internet... there are trolls IRL too...


Literally now, I'm sure there's dozens / hundreds / thousands of ugly (obviously not by design, but then many Furs have no inkling of how Cartoon transfers to real-anatomy) anthropomorphic beings now who have some sort of super-regeneration.

Oh, wait, you meant people who mock the fandom.  I think if a significant fraction of people were turned Furry there'd be more pressing matters than making someone the butt of a joke.


----------



## Dan. (Jul 25, 2010)

It would be like a weird perverted party!


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 25, 2010)

Dan. said:


> It would be like a weird perverted party!


 
We have that already, it's called FAF


----------



## Icky (Jul 25, 2010)

No. No. And no.

Birds are already perfectly designed for flight, any change would be for the worse,


----------



## bigjon (Jul 27, 2010)

Birds would stay the same. Just all the humans would become humanimals.


----------



## Olaunn (Jul 28, 2010)

If every person in the world gave science $0.02, then you would have that option right now.


----------



## FancySkunk (Jul 28, 2010)

Olaunn said:


> If every person in the world gave science $0.02, then you would have that option right now.


Or they could use that money to say cure cancer... or AIDS... or work on ending hunger... or any of the other several million more pressing issues.


----------



## Olaunn (Jul 28, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> Or they could use that money to say cure cancer... or AIDS... or work on ending hunger... or any of the other several million more pressing issues.


 
 Only science could provide that my friend.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 28, 2010)

Olaunn said:


> If every person in the world gave science $0.02, then you would have that option right now.


 
Of course they could.  Roughly 35.8 times this amount would be spent yearly on cancer research, but obviously $134mil USD would be _plenty_ enough to make a widespread procedure affordable to the common folk that can change genetic structure, completely reconstruct the skeletal structure and epidermis , rewire the brain & nerves, cover the months of therapy to familiarize with the body, work out all the kinks / major side-effects, and so on.  Did you know that per year scientists are only allowed to have .01% efficiency for the money they're given?


----------



## SushiFox (Jul 28, 2010)

I would only press the button on *a few conditions*
-When the button is pressed a screen pops up in front of everyone so they can pick *yes* or *no*.
-If *no*, they will not turn into an anthro.
-If *yes* it will take them to the next screen which will allow them to pick the animal(s) that they wish to become.
-After that is all done they get a button that when pressed will transition them from athro to human, and vice versa.
-The ones who opt to remain human will have a inability to kill anthros chip added to their brain once they choose no. they can kill regular animals for food but not anthros.

If those conditions could be met..I just might press the button


----------



## Attaman (Jul 28, 2010)

SushiFox said:


> -The ones who opt to remain human will have a inability to kill anthros chip added to their brain once they choose no. they can kill regular animals for food but not anthros.
> 
> If those conditions could be met..I just might press the button


Oh gee, thanks. Allow the furs to kill us, but no self-defense.


----------



## Rachrix (Jul 28, 2010)

hey i think its fair


----------



## Attaman (Jul 28, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> hey i think its fair


Of course you do, you probably pushed the "Yes" button.  

On the plus side, the chips are a manual process (seemingly) so future offspring should be void this "liability".


----------



## FancySkunk (Jul 28, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> hey i think its fair


It definitely isn't. If the installed chip forced recognition of anthros as being of equal standing as humans (and deserving the same rights as humans), then it'd be fine. But just forcing a one-way anti-kill policy is ludicrous.


----------



## Machine (Jul 28, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> hey i think its fair


That's fair?


----------



## SushiFox (Jul 29, 2010)

Hmm I do see your point...and It was a very quick post...so I agree with your standpoint. It should be a gene that is implanted into the ones who say no that makes them recognize the anthros as equals. since humans do kill humans in everyday life, then killing is an option but not just because they are an anthro but because they want their money or some other general crime or vengeance. And I say *gene* now so that it will be passed on throughout the generations. *I do believe there should be a gene for the anthros as well* that will cause them to see the humans as equals and have the same function. So that there will hopefully be less fighting because fighting is pointless in my eyes. We have brains that are highly developed...why not use them to speak to each other in a calm and intelligent manner to come to terms that everyone can agree on?


----------



## Draconas (Jul 29, 2010)

simple answer: yes, yes i would


----------



## Machine (Jul 29, 2010)

Getting clothing on when I have the physical aspects of an animal (claws, snout, tail, etc.) would be frustrating.

Cleaning myself would be a horrendous, time-consuming ordeal.

I wouldn't find myself to be attracted to anyone if everyone became a literal furry.

If I was anything besides human at the moment, I'd think that suicide is the best way out of the situation.


----------



## Jawyen (Jul 30, 2010)

I highly doubt that a furry would look as good in real as it does on a brightly-coloured picture.

But I would still give it a shot!


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Aug 2, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Getting clothing on when I have the physical aspects of an animal (claws, snout, tail, etc.) would be frustrating.
> 
> Cleaning myself would be a horrendous, time-consuming ordeal.
> 
> ...


 
This.
This all the way.

Not to mention, you'd have to vacuum your house daily, oh my god NO.
Cleaning would be the worst.


----------



## Tally (Aug 2, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Getting clothing on when I have the physical aspects of an animal (claws, snout, tail, etc.) would be frustrating.
> 
> Cleaning myself would be a horrendous, time-consuming ordeal.
> 
> ...


 
Don't wear cloths. We foxes excel at it.

Furries can't shower? :V Just pour shampoo all over yourself.

Ok.

Annyyything?


----------



## Machine (Aug 2, 2010)

Tally said:


> Don't wear cloths. We foxes excel at it.
> 
> Furries can't shower? :V Just pour shampoo all over yourself.
> 
> ...


Yes, anything. If I was a lamp at the moment, I'd try my best to fall off of the counter I stand on.


----------



## Tally (Aug 2, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Yes, anything. If I was a lamp at the moment, I'd try my best to fall off of the counter I stand on.


 
What if you were a god or something?


----------



## Machine (Aug 2, 2010)

Tally said:


> What if you were a god or something?


Too much power in the wrong hands. I'm pretty good at being human, though.


----------



## neelix zidphinlan (Aug 4, 2010)

Fuck yes... And then I would go find  All my fav furs and ass f$...... Ok nvm


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Aug 4, 2010)

Can I be a hairless cat?
Life would be cool.

I'd be just like a human only with a CAT FACEEEEEE
fuck yes. :I


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 4, 2010)

Would I press a button that turned the whole world into anthros, probably not.
Would I press a button that turned me into an anthro, fuck yes.


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 7, 2010)

I want to be one. :S


----------



## Popsie&Plonar (Aug 7, 2010)

Its a good thing I read a lot of threads... I see how everyone hates these types of threads... but they shouldn't be like this, so yur new? Oh well, people don't have to get like that because of it... *shrugs* thats just my point of view...

But... I don't know if I would press something like that... I just like to draw anthro's I wouldn't want to be one.


----------



## Sigma (Aug 8, 2010)

me? Most likely yes but only if I wasnt considered a freak beacuse of it and there were more anthros in the world.


----------



## Foryk (Aug 8, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> If there was a button that eliminated all porn from the fandom, would you press it?


 
Heck yes!


----------



## Minuet (Aug 13, 2010)

Nah.  I like my hands and would be very upset if I could no longer play piano or pennywhistle.  That and culinary school would be a nightmare.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 13, 2010)

Minuet said:


> I like my hands and would be very upset if I could no longer play piano


 
*seconds this* 

although if I could keep my hands... :3 maybe


----------



## Sigma (Aug 13, 2010)

Anthros have paw hands though ^^


----------



## Attaman (Aug 13, 2010)

Sigma said:


> Anthros have paw hands though ^^


  Not the same mobility, if made like a paw.


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 15, 2010)

For me, I don't know. Maybe? As long as it was only an external change. I would still want to be able to function as a human internally. I like the taste of pizzas and ice cream. If my senses were heightened, not reduced, it would be more desireable. Then I could attempt to climb walls and save my next door neighbor/crush who I've known since I was in elementary school.


----------



## Dahlia (Aug 16, 2010)

Fuck no. D:


----------



## Alsation21 (Aug 16, 2010)

If possible I'd have an real Wolf or Alsations Bushy Tail.


----------



## Tally (Aug 16, 2010)

1dynamofox1 said:


> For me, I don't know. Maybe? As long as it was only an external change. I would still want to be able to function as a human internally. I like the taste of pizzas and ice cream. If my senses were heightened, not reduced, it would be more desireable. Then I could attempt to climb walls and save my next door neighbor/crush who I've known since I was in elementary school.


 
Super fox. =/

Although I doubt that your crush would like you if you were an animal. Just saying.


----------



## saikkussu (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm surprised no one is even considering the process of the change itself. I mean I would imagine it to be a very painful experience, even to the degree of death for most. Especially to the young, disabled, and the elderly who never had or no longer have the strength to support themselves. Seriously, a magic button? Not everyone lives in Disneyland.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 17, 2010)

if i could look the way i wanted, then sure.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 18, 2010)

saikkussu said:


> I'm surprised no one is even considering the process of the change itself. I mean I would imagine it to be a very painful experience, even to the degree of death for most. Especially to the young, disabled, and the elderly who never had or no longer have the strength to support themselves. Seriously, a magic button? Not everyone lives in Disneyland.


 the magic of morphine  and hell yes   jump on it in a second


----------



## Koray (Aug 18, 2010)

I WOULD NOT!!!! maybe.... ._.


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Aug 19, 2010)

If there were a button that would temporarily turn me into one for an amount of time I determined, hells yeah. 
Bot forever? 
No thanks. 
I like my human-ness.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 19, 2010)

me+button= annoying guy who wont stop ringing the bell on the help desk


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Aug 22, 2010)

Yes. Definately.


----------



## XandertehWolfie (Aug 23, 2010)

Only a truly sadistic bastard would press it simply to watch the world tear itself apart, and i think that i as fucked up as someone could get. as for me....i like to have my daydreams, but i really dont think i would make myself and anthro. I'm and easy going guy who doesn't like to draw much attention to myself, and being a giant bipedal Wolf would draw much unwanted attention. 

also...i wonder what trolls would do if they suddenly became furries XD


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 23, 2010)

XandertehWolfie said:


> also...i wonder what trolls would do if they suddenly became furries XD


They'd donate infinity billion dollars to science, in an attempt to find a cure.


----------



## XandertehWolfie (Aug 23, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> They'd donate infinity billion dollars to science, in an attempt to find a cure.



LOL!


----------



## Attaman (Aug 23, 2010)

XandertehWolfie said:


> also...i wonder what trolls would do if they suddenly became furries XD


  You know those furries?  The ones that would be running around like "OMG!  TAIL!  LUV!  HAPPY!  YIFF YIFF!"?  They'd become the first exterminators of those in the new world order.  Expect many awards and employment opportunities.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 23, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> They'd donate infinity billion dollars to science, in an attempt to find a cure.


 
Or that percentage of the worlds population would suddenly commit mass suicide.

What can I say, the heat's gotten me in a cranky mood.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Aug 24, 2010)

pheonix said:


> I'd push it to piss people off.


 
^This.


----------



## Razu-Kai (Aug 24, 2010)

There are many conditions that id have to know to be able to make such a decision such as: would i be the only one, will i continue to think as i do now, will i be as i imagine myself and etc. Id have to know the extent of which said conditions would be true but id jump on the oppurtunity turning into an anthropomorph is the same thing that furry writers envision it.


----------



## south syde dobe (Aug 24, 2010)

HELL NAW!


----------



## 3picFox (Aug 24, 2010)

1. press button
2. announce to world
3. ????
4. Profit


----------



## Jude (Aug 25, 2010)

Not for everyone, then again, not for myself either because then I'd be lonely my entire life. Not something I want :X


----------



## MisterJay124 (Aug 25, 2010)

I wouldn't want to permanently be one. If there was a button that gave me the ability to turn into an anthro whenever I choose, and to turn back whenever I choose, then I would definitely press it :3


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Aug 25, 2010)

I think I would rather be a zoanthrope furry. Being able to change at will, probably not be able to sustain it forever but just be able to change when and wherever I wanted. If you don't know what a zoanthrope is, heres the wikilink that will describe it.


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Aug 25, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> I'd be just like a human only with a CAT FACEEEEEE
> fuck yes. :I



With the body of a cat and the head of a cat? :3


----------



## GooeyChickenman (Aug 26, 2010)

I would probably do it after a while of thinking. I would prefer if you could go back to normal whenever you wanted to.


----------



## scrazza (Aug 26, 2010)

I would 

Eventhough compared with people i know in my personal life i have the body of a grizzily bear


----------



## KaiverT (Aug 29, 2010)

Well, I'd love too if that's the question, but it's not feasible. Now  I would be the love of most of the Fandom though ;3.


----------



## Aara (Aug 31, 2010)

Press a button that _permanently_ transforms me into an anthro?

Depends.

Would I still hold same mentality, personality and behavior?  Will I be able to eat the same things I used to eat as a human? Will I still have opposable thumbs?  Will I be able to hear, smell or see less?  Will people not regard me as a freak of nature and subject my body to crazy science tests?  Will I become the animal that I want, so that I don't have to deal with shedding, breathing or temperature issues?  Then yeah, sure.  Why not, lol.


Now, press a button that turns _everyone else_ into an anthro?

**** no, lol.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Aug 31, 2010)

@OP
Yes, actually.  I know there would be mass suicides, but I couldn't care for people that obsessed with image.  I'd know that they'd be bringing death to themselves, not me, because they're the ones that can't stand anthro.  If I turned into something I didn't like, I'd just suck it up, because at least I wouldn't be dead...  and i'd hope everyone else would be the same way.

*note: only if I get to choose what kind of anthro, or it happens to be what i'd choose.
**another note: due to sharply increased demand, items necessary for everyday life would be radically altered to suit the anthro form if necessary.  (or anything unnecessary that would benefit)

[in before "you sadistic son of a bitch."]


----------



## Attaman (Aug 31, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> @OP
> Yes, actually.  I know there would be mass suicides, but I couldn't care for people that obsessed with image.
> 
> *note: only if I get to choose what kind of anthro, or it happens to be what i'd choose.


 I laughed.  



Fenrir Lupus said:


> I'd know that they'd be bringing death to themselves, not me, because they're the ones that can't stand anthro.


  Because it's the main reason people would commit suicide in this scenario, of course.  The average person would be super-de-duper when they and everyone they know just had a fuck-huge lifestyle change forced upon them, let alone potential physical and mental therapy needs.


----------



## Random User (Sep 1, 2010)

Despite the mass chaos that will ensue, I would press it, sure.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 2, 2010)

Attaman said:


> I laughed.
> 
> Because it's the main reason people would commit suicide in this scenario, of course.  The average person would be super-de-duper when they and everyone they know just had a fuck-huge lifestyle change forced upon them, let alone potential physical and mental therapy needs.


 
Oh come on, you were supposed to just say "you sadistic son of a bitch!"

But w/e.  In all honesty, i'd probably only hit it if it only changed me (or if it altered the memories of the entire population of earth, making them think that they've always been furry.  Hell, if there would be something powerful enough to change the physical form of everyone on earth... and not kill them... [sorry, nuclear holocaust] it had better be powerful enough to alter all of their possessions and memories.)  I, along the others who would actually desire the change, being the only people who actually realize what happened...  would be happy, while everyone else would be content.

Of course, not everyone would keep quiet about it, and they'd probably get locked up in the loony bin...  what crazies, claiming mankind had previously not been covered in a coat of fur...


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Sep 3, 2010)

Nah, if that ever happens, being a furry wouldn't be special no more.


----------



## Spectral0 (Sep 6, 2010)

If it was only for me type of deal/magic/whatever, then I'd actually have a hard time deciding, otherwise I'd say no the instant the idea was presented.
My first reaction would most definitely be "no, are you crazy, why would I do that?", but the idea of being special and unique because of a "only once" type of deal is what would most certainly give me big doubts. It is not because I'm a furry that dreams of being an animal, but rather being unique and privileged to do something out of ordinary. I guess, I can't know what I'd say because it largely depends on the feelings and the moment I need to make a decision.


----------



## Wolf70 (Sep 6, 2010)

Well if it only changed me... Well I don't know if people would know what to thing if there was only one anthro. I'd probably be stoned to death or something. If button changed all furs, well the blacks, jews, and muslims could all relax because there be a new group to hang. If it changed everyone there would be mass hysteria. 

So in short: hell yes. the ramification would be... interesting and the only way i probably wouldn't do it is if it effected everyone


----------



## Code Red (Sep 6, 2010)

I would do it, only because my sona acts exactly like me.  Nothing would change about me except outward appearance, so I would have nothing to lose.

I would have to tell the people I know that next time they see me I will look a little... different.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 6, 2010)

I think it would be fun as hell. Because they'd be animals, it'd be legal to hunt the people I hate!!


----------



## Code Red (Sep 6, 2010)

Clayton said:


> I think it would be fun as hell. Because they'd be animals, it'd be legal to hunt the people I hate!!



You are a sick person.  When they hand out the syringes we'll make sure you don't get one.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 6, 2010)

Code Red said:


> You are a sick person.  When they hand out the syringes we'll make sure you don't get one.


You're the one who wants to seriously become a dog man. |: <


----------



## Code Red (Sep 6, 2010)

Clayton said:


> You're the one who wants to seriously become a dog man. |: <


 
DRA-GON.  Get it right the first time.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 6, 2010)

Code Red said:


> DRA-GON.  Get it right the first time.


 
That makes it ten times worse.
More like Dra-GONE because you'll be gone if I ever become a blue wolf man.

Yeah I put in a lil joke there look at me im cool


----------



## Code Red (Sep 7, 2010)

Clayton said:


> That makes it ten times worse.
> More like Dra-GONE because you'll be gone if I ever become a blue wolf man.
> 
> Yeah I put in a lil joke there look at me im cool


 
Wow, what did I ever do to you?

NO SOUP FOR U!


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 7, 2010)

Code Red said:


> Wow, what did I ever do to you?
> 
> NO SOUP FOR U!


 
IF YOU EVER BECOME A DRAGON IRL YOULL DIE
BECAUSE DRAGONS AREN'T REAAALLLL


----------



## Code Red (Sep 7, 2010)

Clayton said:


> IF YOU EVER BECOME A DRAGON IRL YOULL DIE
> BECAUSE DRAGONS AREN'T REAAALLLL


 
Congrats young Skywalker, you failed to understand that you are crunchy and good with ketchup.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 7, 2010)

Code Red said:


> Congrats young Skywalker, you failed to understand that you are crunchy and good with ketchup.


 
I'm sure I am, if I died and it were legal to cook and eat other humans.

oohhh actually i wonder what I would taste like. I would kinda want certain parts to taste like BBQ chicken wings and other parts steak and other parts bacon
ohhhh omg i want to eat myself


----------



## zakova (Sep 7, 2010)

WE ARE PERMaNENT ANTHROPOMORPHS :33 ^(><)^


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2010)

zakova said:


> WE ARE PERMaNENT ANTHROPOMORPHS :33 ^(><)^


 
Please disassemble yourself immediately.


----------



## zakova (Sep 7, 2010)

X3 i can't im just so fluffy and cute and....innocent >;3


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2010)

zakova said:


> X3 i can't im just so fluffy and cute and....innocent >;3


 
No, stop that. Your posting style is hideous. Stop using smileys like they're going out of style. Correct grammar and punctuation. And most of all, stop acting like a stereotypical furfag.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Sep 7, 2010)

1) Read link in signature
2) Capslock =/= cruise control for cool.
3) Use the shift key once and a while.
4)


Molly said:


> And most of all, stop acting like a stereotypical furfag.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2010)

Californian_Calico said:


> 1) Read link in signature
> 2) Capslock =/= cruise control for cool.
> 3) Use the shift key once and a while.
> 4)


For a second I felt kind of harsh for saying that, but now I feel better about it, danke.


----------



## zakova (Sep 7, 2010)

Molly said:


> No, stop that. Your posting style is hideous. Stop using smileys like they're going out of style. Correct grammar and punctuation. And most of all, stop acting like a stereotypical furfag.


 

RUN FROM TEH GRAMMAR NAZIS!!!!!!!!
that is all.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Sep 7, 2010)

Can we get a mod in here or something...


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2010)

zakova said:


> RUN FROM TEH GRAMMAR NAZIS!!!!!!!!
> that is all.


 I'm a communist, get it right.
But really, unless you want to be confined to the furry concentration camp known as the den, stop being dumb.


Californian_Calico said:


> Can we get a mod in here or something...


 Doesn't necessitate a mod. *cracks knuckles*


----------



## Wolf70 (Sep 7, 2010)

Californian_Calico said:


> 2) Capslock =/= cruise control for cool.


 

Capslock= Cruise control for cool, but even with cruise control you still need to steer.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2010)

Wolf70 said:


> Capslock= Cruise control for cool, but even with cruise control you still need to steer.


 
STEERING IS FOR LOSERS

OH GOD I'M GONNA CRASH HOW I BRAKE FUUU


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 7, 2010)

I do like the thought of eating other people/anthros.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> I do like the thought of eating other people/anthros.


 
You can't eat me I'm a shapeshifter


I would like to nom on some girlyfagbois, though.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 7, 2010)

Molly said:


> Doesn't necessitate a mod. *cracks knuckles*


I didn't realize paws had knuckles to crack.

And I'm up for anthro hunting with Clayton.  Stereotypical hat and outfit necessary.  Don't forget a machete Clayton:  We'll need a pair to cut through the smug and reach them.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2010)

Attaman said:


> I didn't realize paws had knuckles to crack.
> 
> And I'm up for anthro hunting with Clayton.  Stereotypical hat and outfit necessary.  Don't forget a machete Clayton:  We'll need a pair to cut through the smug and reach them.



My avatar has fingers

You're just speciest.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 7, 2010)

Molly said:


> You can't eat me I'm a shapeshifter
> 
> 
> I would like to nom on some girlyfagbois, though.


Why would I eat a fellow shapeshifter? We must preserve our numbers in order to hunt obnoxious prey such as slutty anthros or vamps/sparklefags.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> Why would I eat a fellow shapeshifter? We must preserve our numbers in order to hunt obnoxious prey such as slutty anthros or vamps.


 
*Open Season porcupine voice* Buuuddddyyyy.

I agree. All ninja-assassin-loner-black-canines must be exterminated.


----------



## Koronikov (Sep 7, 2010)

Molly said:


> *Open Season porcupine voice* Buuuddddyyyy.
> 
> I agree. All ninja-assassin-loner-black-canines must be exterminated.


 
where is the recruitment office ?


----------



## Attaman (Sep 7, 2010)

Molly said:


> My avatar has fingers


 It most certainly does not.



Molly said:


> You're just speciest.


  'Dem somethings, eatin' our somethin's and stealin' our somethin's.



Koronikov said:


> where is the recruitment office ?


  You're a Northern Sergal, aren't you already recruited?


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2010)

Attaman said:


> It most certainly does not.


 
It does too you fingerist.

God that sounds wrong.


----------



## Machine (Sep 7, 2010)

zakova said:


> WE ARE PERMaNENT ANTHROPOMORPHS :33 ^(><)^


Get out.


----------



## The DK (Sep 7, 2010)

yeah id do it, but i could see being treated as a second class citzen with no rights. kind of a toss up


----------



## Wolf70 (Sep 7, 2010)

The DK said:


> yeah id do it, but i could see being treated as a second class citzen with no rights. kind of a toss up


 
We would all be lynched or stoned to death, or we try to start a cult and convince people that are some type of demi-gods.


----------



## Machine (Sep 7, 2010)

Wolf70 said:


> We would all be lynched or stoned to death, or we try to start a cult and convince people that are some type of demi-gods.


And then start a mass killing of the human race.

And that is how the human and furry war will begin.

Though that would probably start after dipshit furries go flaunting off their retardation in the form of FURRAY PRIDE!!1


----------



## Wolf70 (Sep 7, 2010)

Amphion said:


> And then start a mass killing of the human race.
> 
> And that is how the human and furry war will begin.


 
In the early 21st century humanity gave birth to A.I.... Thous began the war between human and... the machines. Umm... this sounds kinda familiar.


----------



## Machine (Sep 7, 2010)

Wolf70 said:


> In the early 21st century humanity gave birth to A.I.... Thous began the war between human and... the machines. Umm... this sounds kinda familiar.


Fuck yeah Matrix.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 7, 2010)

Wolf70 said:


> In the early 21st century humanity gave birth to A.I.... Thous began the war between human and... the machines. Umm... this sounds kinda familiar.


 
The difference here is that the AI had intelligence and control over military weapons / infrastructure.  Furries have control over... porn and fursuits.  I think this war will be a little more one-sided.


----------



## Wolf70 (Sep 7, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Fuck yeah Matrix.


 
The Red Pill or The Blue Pill
What the blue pill? It's a sugar pill...
What the red pill? It's a hit of acid... Were not responsible for what happens after that.


----------



## Suezotiger (Sep 7, 2010)

Attaman said:


> The difference here is that the AI had intelligence and control over military weapons / infrastructure. Furries have control over... porn and fursuits. I think this war will be a little more one-sided.



Furries are nerds and I'm sure together we'd be able to do something like crash the internet.

You know, my brother's not a furry but something tells me he'd press the button to turn everyone into anthros just to mess with them.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Sep 7, 2010)

Suezotiger said:


> Furries are nerds and I'm sure together we'd be able to do something like crash the internet.


 
Easy. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denial-of-service_attack


----------



## Code Red (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, if you're lucky, a bunch of people would do it at the same time first, giving us a foothold.  The government would also be informed, who should inform the public of what's going on.  Besides, not a lot of people care about the furry fandom.  They just let things slide.  It's 4chan that you should be worried about.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 9, 2010)

Code Red said:


> Well, if you're lucky, a bunch of people would do it at the same time first, giving us a foothold.  The government would also be informed, who should inform the public of what's going on.  Besides, not a lot of people care about the furry fandom.  They just let things slide.  It's 4chan that you should be worried about.


 UGH


----------



## Attaman (Sep 9, 2010)

Molly said:


> UGH


 
Make him bleed, the honor is yours. Remember, you're doing the fandom a favor.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 9, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Make him bleed, the honor is yours. Remember, you're doing the fandom a favor.


 
Communist anti-fur army gooooo


----------



## Scouto2 (Sep 9, 2010)

Fascist fur army go!


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 9, 2010)

Scouto2 said:


> Fascist fur army go!


 
Nazi furs stand no chance against the Motherland


----------



## Code Red (Sep 10, 2010)

Crap.

That's it, ZERG RUSH.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Sep 16, 2010)

*presses insta-furry button* MUHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## Anthro_inquisitor (Sep 16, 2010)

I'd go with it, if I was the only one I could possibly pass off as being a demon and throw religion into a massive loop. Possibly generate a cult, most likely extremist in nature.

Oh the joys to be had.


----------



## Plutonium (Sep 16, 2010)

No, I would only be a shapeshifter and not just the ability to shapeshift into animals; I could cause so much havoc as Obama.


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 17, 2010)

Yithian said:


> So say you had a button that would change you and all those around you into anthropomorphic creatures would you press it?


 
YES!!! Although where would depend on range, Are we talking global here?


----------



## KimpZe (Sep 17, 2010)

Yithian said:


> So say you had a button that would change you and all those around you into anthropomorphic creatures would you press it?


 
yes i would do it


----------



## Braux (Sep 19, 2010)

Uhh, probably not, I like my life the way it is, last thing I need is to cause havoc. Not to mention my state is pretty damn conservative, just going outside would result in death... :/


----------



## Lapdog (Sep 19, 2010)

Depends... Would I be the only one? Ooorrr.... Would there be others?

If YES=YES
If NO=WOULD I BE CAPTURED AND STUDIED BY SCIENCE?


----------



## Sef Highwind (Sep 23, 2010)

I would say yes if it was a worldwide thing. If it was just me, however, I'd be a bit iffy about it. I'm mean it would be cool and all, but then, like Lapdog stated, I might be captured and studied for science.


----------



## Rufus1990 (Sep 24, 2010)

It's a deal push the god dam Button....NYA..Lets do it


----------



## Barak (Sep 24, 2010)

Would do it.....Yup.....Running away from the evil gouvernement....Yeah


----------



## Attaman (Sep 24, 2010)

Barak said:


> Would do it.....Yup.....Running away from the evil gouvernement....Yeah


I think the "evil government" is going to have more pressing concerns, like the socio-, political, and so-on issues (not sure if political belongs separate from socio-) from the mass changes, or the billions of people who are now temporarily helpless / millions who'll die within the month.


----------



## luvtails (Sep 24, 2010)

yes x 1000, its my dream XD


----------



## LeD (Sep 24, 2010)

I'd rather push if there are more than one buttons and they are displaced all over the world + their range is about 1000 kilometers(or if there'll be one button but worldwide range). Second condition is that we talk here about "nice" furs like foxes, cats, dogs and wolfes.


----------



## Riley (Sep 24, 2010)

Nope.  Being a human is pretty awesome.  I have a skeletal system that works, and I'm good with that.  

Although...


Anthro_inquisitor said:


> I'd go with it, if I was the only one I could possibly pass off as being a demon and throw religion into a massive loop. Possibly generate a cult, most likely extremist in nature.
> 
> Oh the joys to be had.


 This seems like it would be very entertaining.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 24, 2010)

LeD said:


> I'd rather push if there are more than one buttons and they are displaced all over the world + their range is about 1000 kilometers(or if there'll be one button but worldwide range).


  Congratulations, you're a sociopath.



LeD said:


> Second condition is that we talk here about "nice" furs like foxes, cats, dogs and wolfes.


 Congratulations again, you're also delusional.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 24, 2010)

LeD said:


> I'd rather push if there are more than one buttons and they are displaced all over the world + their range is about 1000 kilometers(or if there'll be one button but worldwide range). Second condition is that we talk here about "nice" furs like foxes, cats, dogs and wolfes.


 
Dohohoho. Cats being nice. You have never met Jashwa.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 25, 2010)

Molly said:


> Dohohoho. Cats being nice. You have never met Jashwa.


 That's very true, although what you consider "nice furs" are just what you consider sexually attractive, LeD.

What about sea slugs? Otters?! Frogs?! 
I am not sure about sea slugs, but frogs can be really cute sometimes.


----------



## LeD (Sep 25, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> That's very true, although what you consider "nice furs" are just what you consider sexually attractive, LeD.


 I just don't think world full of bugs, dragons and mices would look good. It's better to keep it with most acceptable kinds of anthropomorphs.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 25, 2010)

LeD said:


> I just don't think world full of bugs, dragons and mices would look good. It's better to keep it with most acceptable kinds of anthropomorphs.


  Egoist too.


----------



## Riley (Sep 27, 2010)

LeD said:


> I just don't think world full of bugs, dragons and mices would look good. It's better to keep it with most acceptable kinds of anthropomorphs.


 
Wait, mice are worse than wolves?  What?


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 27, 2010)

LeD said:


> I just don't think world full of bugs, dragons and mices would look good. It's better to keep it with most acceptable kinds of anthropomorphs.


Wait wait... I can *maybe* understand bugs, because a lot of people have an irrational fear of them, but dragons and mice? Really? Dragons are pretty badass, and mouse/rat anthros look cool. What else isn't "acceptable" to you? Would you rather that everyone just be a "fox and dog" like you, so you can walk around all day with a permaboner?


----------



## Aqua_husky12 (Sep 28, 2010)

Well my initial reaction to this question is to answer yes, but that's only because I really like my fursona. However upon further thought, I realize that there would be many changes to my routine and life. for example, showering would be an issue after a while as my shedding fur would often clog up the drain. another issue is fleas and ticks, which would be a pain in the ass to get out of my own fur, I'm guessing. Another problem would be getting fur/hair cuts: you can imagine that if a barber now has to do the majority of ones body professionally, prices for a barber's service would skyrocket. But I think that I would eventually be able to adjust to the new routines and such as I do with any new routine, and so I say, yes. Yes I would press the button.


----------



## Ferdie (Sep 29, 2010)

Heck no. I've spent a fortune getting rid of the body hair I already have.

Damn Testosterone...


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 29, 2010)

Aqua_husky12 said:


> Another problem would be getting fur/hair cuts: you can imagine that if a barber now has to do the majority of ones body professionally, prices for a barber's service would skyrocket.


Animals don't need "fur cuts," why would anthros?


----------



## Aqua_husky12 (Sep 30, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> Animals don't need "fur cuts," why would anthros?



Yea they do. when our dog's fur starts getting out of control we thave it trimmed up a bit


----------



## Eezo the Dragon (Sep 30, 2010)

I would push the button as long as people didn't know it was me who pushed it. Why not mix things up a little?


----------



## Drakonikus (Oct 1, 2010)

Yeah I would, I would love to be one


----------



## Aegis (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't think so...
The whole thing would be so trippy/


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 1, 2010)

Fuck no, I got enough problems as is, why the hell would I want even more just to alter how I look?


----------



## Nibo (Oct 3, 2010)

I would, just to live the adventure of running from people calling me a demon, trying to kill me and trying to capture me for scientific studies, or even running away from "rapists" and the stalkers I'd get. :V
Or lurk in the darkess, hiding from the world, always wearing a black coat. :V
Shapeshifting could be way more convenient (like in case you get stronger, faster or something).


----------



## Blondi (Oct 6, 2010)

Shapeshifting would be nice, but still... I would love to live anthro :3


----------



## Sebastian The Swede (Oct 6, 2010)

Yeah, totally.


----------



## RockTheFur (Oct 8, 2010)

This is still going on apparently...
Either way, I'd like to keep my humanity for now. Is there a 30 day trial button?


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Oct 9, 2010)

RockTheFur said:


> Is there a 30 day trial button?


 
Why not. Then you have to buy a serial key to unlock the full version.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 9, 2010)

Californian_Calico said:


> Why not. Then you have to buy a serial key to unlock the full version.


 
I like this idea


----------



## Rynkusu (Oct 10, 2010)

Is there even a choice for this? I would say yes, only if it would make it so the people around me don't scream "MONSTER! KILL IT!" Lol.


----------



## RockTheFur (Oct 10, 2010)

Californian_Calico said:


> Why not. Then you have to buy a serial key to unlock the full version.


 
Nah, I'll just torr-
I MEAN "buy" it from a friend for a discounted price.


----------



## Hijiku (Oct 10, 2010)

RockTheFur said:


> Nah, I'll just torr-
> I MEAN "buy" it from a friend for a discounted price.


 
liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiar.


----------



## Daberu (Oct 11, 2010)

Hmm... That's a really interesting question. I would actually have to see what its like first before making a true decision.



Aqua_husky12 said:


> Another problem would be getting fur/hair cuts: you can imagine that if a barber now has to do the majority of ones body professionally, prices for a barber's service would skyrocket.


 
Well, they wouldn't... if you think about it, most animals with fur shed. We would probably shed as well, thus no need for furcuts... except those who cannot shed like poodles (poor poodles! D: )


----------



## Moddex (Oct 16, 2010)

A button that changes me _and_ everybody around me? Man, the amount of problems with that idea... Interesting as it might be, I don't think I'm at liberty to make a life-altering decision like turn everyone in my immediate area around me into anthropomorphic animal humanoids. Not my right to make that sort of odd decision for others.


----------



## The Color 12 (Oct 18, 2010)

I'd do it. Of course, such shortsightedness wouldn't pay off in the long run, but it'd be nice for a brief while.


----------



## NK129 (Oct 25, 2010)

Probably Not. :3


----------



## SuddenlySanity (Oct 28, 2010)

Not ever. Would be cool to experience being an actual animal, BUT not for the rest of my life (read: only for 1 day)... but an anthro? No.

I would be taken to a lab or killed and whatnot... Or get kidnapped and be forced to perform at a freakshow. Do not want. :l


----------



## PATROL (Oct 29, 2010)

I'd really had to think about advantages and disadvantages. And it laso depends on who are "those around you". If we're talking about several million people, that leaves a chance of maybe. Otherwise it's only then you'd become "different" and "a freak".


----------



## MelodyDragon (Oct 29, 2010)

Sign me up. being a snow leopard would be cool.
I could go out in the cold winter and not need anything more than my fur.
Of course in the summer I'd have to get my fur trimmed and get dematted but it'd be worth if to be all cute and cuddly.


----------



## Neiun (Oct 30, 2010)

Proooobably not, unless the strength/agility from your fursona carries over. I rather like my squishy, pallid fleshy body as it is now.

I'd try the 30 day trial button, though!


----------



## Rufus (Oct 30, 2010)

I would, but I would have a hard time choosing who to change with me...
And then there's the other side, being hunted by humans and not being accepted and pushed aside...
Although is there where many buttons and loads of people changed we would have a chance and claim are own country!


----------



## ken2012 (Nov 2, 2010)

Remember what should be remembered, and forget what should be forgotten.Alter what is changeable, and accept what is mutable.


----------



## Lucien Pyrus (Nov 3, 2010)

Considering how a real life anthro would look? no. I do not want to look hideous. Furries have a tooniness to them that does not translate to real life. Would I change if the toony look could be kept? yes


----------



## mitchau (Nov 3, 2010)

Lucien Pyrus said:


> Considering how a real life anthro would look? no. I do not want to look hideous. Furries have a tooniness to them that does not translate to real life. Would I change if the toony look could be kept? yes


 
This is too true. If only we lived in a cell shaded world


----------



## Aaros (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey, humans look way toony the way most people draw them. Just because the art and imaginary depictions of a furry doesn't look all that good doesn't mean they wouldn't look good in real life. In real life, furries would look like real anthropomorphic animals. Because many people can't draw masterpieces, they generally don't look so good in art.


----------



## rainingdarkness (Nov 4, 2010)

That's true to some extent. This person is great at making them look great realistically.
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/venigsun/


----------



## Zaraphayx (Nov 4, 2010)

Lucien Pyrus said:


> Considering how a real life anthro would look? no. I do not want to look hideous. Furries have a tooniness to them that does not translate to real life. Would I change if the toony look could be kept? yes


 
Yeah I would never do it unless I could have anime eyes and a forearm sized cock.


----------



## mitchau (Nov 4, 2010)

rainingdarkness said:


> That's true to some extent. This person is great at making them look great realistically.
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/venigsun/


 
But I think he was talking about anime styled anthromorphs. Like when you see big massive eyes with a huge gap between them, it's cute in anime, but if you saw it in real life, it wouldn't look pretty.


----------



## rainingdarkness (Nov 4, 2010)

I was addressing this:


Aaromus said:


> Hey, humans look way toony the way most people  draw them. Just because the art and imaginary depictions of a furry  doesn't look all that good doesn't mean they wouldn't look good in real  life. In real life, furries would look like real anthropomorphic  animals. Because many people can't draw masterpieces, they generally  don't look so good in art.


 Please at least follow the conversation.


----------



## mitchau (Nov 4, 2010)

rainingdarkness said:


> I was addressing this:
> 
> Please at least follow the conversation.


 
Are you talking to me? Maybe I could follow if you quoted people you were replying to.

If you read my post again, you'd realise I am talking about how they'd look if their toon counterparts were translated into the real world, they'd look nothing like the images from the artist you are referring to.

EDIT: Just a thought, if your eyes were as big as anime anthros, you'd get so much crap in them.


----------



## rainingdarkness (Nov 4, 2010)

I don't see any reason to quote someone's post when it's directly above mine. They were talking about how not everyone could draw the way they would look if they were real, which is why I posted art that showed anthros drawn in a realistic fashion. I wasn't talking about your post, so I don't understand why you feel the need to tell me what you were talking about.


----------



## mitchau (Nov 4, 2010)

rainingdarkness said:


> I don't see any reason to quote someone's post when it's directly above mine. They were talking about how not everyone could draw the way they would look if they were real, which is why I posted art that showed anthros drawn in a realistic fashion. I wasn't talking about your post, so I don't understand why you feel the need to tell me what you were talking about.


 
Okay, I'm sorry.


----------



## Chimmey (Nov 4, 2010)

If there was a button that made me and everyone around me a furry? If thats what you trying to say. I would do it.


----------



## mitchau (Nov 4, 2010)

Chimmey said:


> If there was a button that made me and everyone around me a furry? If thats what you trying to say. I would do it.


 
No, an anthromorph. As in what furries enjoy looking at.


----------



## Suiraqua (Nov 4, 2010)

Yeah, I'm one of those crazy furs who would just love to be his character. So, would I become a dragon? Hell yeah! Would I become _my _specific dragon character if I had the option? Hell to the power of f**k yeah! I'm not saying it would solve all of our problems and cure all diseases and end all suffering...but I certainly find anthro creatures a lot more attractive than humans. This isn't to say that all humans are ugly, I'm just talking in general.

That, and if I was a dragon with wings, I could fly. And that would be total epic win in my book. ^_^


----------



## TheJewelKitten (Nov 5, 2010)

HELL YEA


----------



## Adelin (Nov 7, 2010)

If the world was all anime like then i guess i wouldn't mind being with anthro's, but when you put a dogs head on top of a mans body and cover it with fur then no thank you......


----------



## Kendrubbin (Nov 7, 2010)

BOOM! Everyone is now a magical-sparkling-funshine-fucking-lizardgryphonunicorn! >:[


----------



## Adelin (Nov 7, 2010)

Kendrubbin said:


> BOOM! Everyone is now a magical-sparkling-funshine-fucking-lizardgryphonunicorn! >:[


 
Exclude the lizard and its fine.


----------



## Wolfendal (Nov 9, 2010)

If it would only turns me and the people that wanted to be, then yeah. Considering there are haters and I don't wanna see them suicide due to getting turned into anthros.
It'll be just a waste of anthros..


----------



## Chimmey (Nov 10, 2010)

No





Silver Dragon said:


> If there was a button that eliminated all porn from the fandom, would you press it?


----------



## Pyrophile (Nov 11, 2010)

The real question is, do you all secretly desire to overthrow the human race and rule the world with your gay furry porn-obsessed brethren?

Edit: I'm not trying to troll or stereotype you guys or anything. Don't take this the wrong way.


----------



## Wolfendal (Nov 12, 2010)

Pyrophile said:


> The real question is, do you all secretly desire to overthrow the human race and rule the world with your gay furry porn-obsessed brethren?


I don't know about other people.. But I admit I do desire that.


----------



## Spectral0 (Nov 16, 2010)

Pyrophile said:


> The real question is, do you all secretly desire to overthrow the human race and rule the world with your gay furry porn-obsessed brethren?


 Just overthrow the human race. I have a GOD COMPLEX! *laughs evil*


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Nov 16, 2010)

Possibly, If the price is right.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 16, 2010)

DingoWolfAU said:


> Possibly, If the price is right.


 
$1.


----------



## Anima_Incuven (Nov 16, 2010)

YES! HELL YES!


----------



## Yamz yami (Nov 17, 2010)

No thanks because I don't want people constantly coming after me for sex


----------



## PoisonUnagi (Nov 18, 2010)

If it did so for everyone else, HELL YES
If only for me, HELL NO

For fairly obvious reasons... but the downside is that lizard chick's don't have tits xD


----------



## PATROL (Nov 18, 2010)

PoisonUnagi said:


> but the downside is that lizard chick's don't have tits xD


 Who said everyone would be turned into the same species - in your case lizards?
Also we're talking about anthro, so they could still have tits.


----------



## Chimmey (Nov 18, 2010)

If I had the chance to make myself and everyone around me a furry. I would take the chance.


----------



## TheJewelKitten (Nov 18, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> There use to be one. T~T



There still is one.. right? :s


----------



## TheJewelKitten (Nov 18, 2010)

Lucien Pyrus said:


> Considering how a real life anthro would look? no. I do not want to look hideous. Furries have a tooniness to them that does not translate to real life. Would I change if the toony look could be kept? yes


 
Well, I think a realistic anthro cat would be cute. <3


----------



## Attaman (Nov 18, 2010)

TheJewelKitten said:


> Well, I think a realistic anthro cat would be cute. <3


 ?


----------



## Demolockte (Nov 18, 2010)

it really depends, but yeah i would LOVE to be an anthro :3


----------



## Loverwolf (Nov 19, 2010)

whats a anthropomomorph?


----------



## Willow (Nov 19, 2010)

Loverwolf said:


> whats a anthropomomorph?


 Please oh god tell me you're joking or something.


----------



## Loverwolf (Nov 19, 2010)

no im new i dont understand all the technical temrs yet im sorry   but really what is it ? please could you explain to me all the different terms im just a bit lost lol


----------



## Willow (Nov 19, 2010)

Loverwolf said:


> no im new i dont understand all the technical temrs yet im sorry   but really what is it ? please could you explain to me all the different terms im just a bit lost lol


 All you need to know is that anthropomorphic basically means human form, in this case it's referring to animals. Giving human characteristics (like bipedal walking, talking, etc.) to animals. 

There are several other terms that might be thrown around often here, but I'm too lazy nor do I have the time to run through them all.


----------



## Alstor (Nov 19, 2010)

Loverwolf said:


> no im new i dont understand all the technical temrs yet im sorry   but really what is it ? please could you explain to me all the different terms im just a bit lost lol


 anthropomorph - the anthropormorphic animals this fandom revolves around

Here are some other terms that you can learn:http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Category:Terms


----------



## Loverwolf (Nov 19, 2010)

wow thanks u guys  so basicaly its half human half animal things that talk and walk but its still my dog scruffy lol thats really cute ummm but i dont think id want to be a human version of my dog thats kindof wierd lol but id really like to talk to my dog and dance with him i think hed be a good dancer and has alot to say


----------



## CarlMinez (Nov 19, 2010)

Can anyone explain the furry terms to me?

To the best of my knowledge anthropomorphic means â€œhuman-likeâ€. So the question is â€œwould you like to be a human-like if you had the choiceâ€ Thatâ€™s obviously not what he meant.

Aghhh! Its driving me insane!


----------



## Jude (Nov 19, 2010)

CarlMinez said:


> Can anyone explain the furry terms to me?
> 
> To the best of my knowledge anthropomorphic means â€œhuman-likeâ€. So the question is â€œwould you like to be a human-like if you had the choiceâ€ Thatâ€™s obviously not what he meant.
> 
> Aghhh! Its driving me insane!


 
Basically, I see it as "a non-human thing with human characteristics".


----------



## PATROL (Nov 19, 2010)

Now that's 2 already who don't or didn't understand anthro.
Google is your friend


----------



## CarlMinez (Nov 19, 2010)

PATROL said:


> Now that's 2 already who don't or didn't understand anthro.
> Google is your friend


 
Now you dont wanna do that. You dont wanna say things like that. With no offense to you fine sire id like to say that anyone with even the merest of a vocabulary would now that the shorting "anthro" is inept! It's a shorting for anthropomorphized non-human animal (see zoomorphism or therianthropy).

The word originates from Greek. However "anthro" as in "anthropomorphic" comes from anthropomorphus  "having human form," with "anthropos" meaning "human being".

The entire fandom is using the definition in the wrong context!


----------



## JimmyFox (Nov 19, 2010)

I would do, but instead of people liking furries theyd like humans


----------



## PATROL (Nov 20, 2010)

CarlMinez said:


> Now you dont wanna do that. You dont wanna say things like that. With no offense to you fine sire id like to say that anyone with even the merest of a vocabulary would now that the shorting "anthro" is inept! It's a shorting for anthropomorphized non-human animal (see zoomorphism or therianthropy).
> 
> The word originates from Greek. However "anthro" as in "anthropomorphic" comes from anthropomorphus  "having human form," with "anthropos" meaning "human being".
> 
> The entire fandom is using the definition in the wrong context!


Don't worry, I'm not offended. I read all about these words a while ago. Still if you want to blend into a group of people you have to talk similar. Even though you know actual meaning of the word you adopt it as a slang even if it means something totaly opposite.


----------



## FurryJackman (Nov 20, 2010)

If it turned the entire globe into a new race, yes.

If it only turned one person at a time, It'd be ok only in Area 51.


----------



## CarlMinez (Nov 20, 2010)

PATROL said:


> Don't worry, I'm not offended. I read all about these words a while ago. Still if you want to blend into a group of people you have to talk similar. Even though you know actual meaning of the word you adopt it as a slang even if it means something totaly opposite.


 
Hmm true. Lack of knowledge on my part then


----------



## Skystrider (Nov 21, 2010)

Personally, if there was a way to become a anthro I would do it, as far as making everyone else around me become one too, maby meh, I would love to become a anthro but wouldnt force ppl who dont want to be one to become one, altough it would be fun to live in a world where everyone is a anthro.


----------



## Dalek_Duck (Nov 21, 2010)

hmmm...if my love would change too that's be swell


----------



## AshFox (Nov 25, 2010)

I would def take advantage of being an permanent Anthro if we still had same life span and could get along with everyone^^


----------



## Demache (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm not sure if I would. Its a very complex situation.

On the upside, it would be sort of cool. And you would probably become a world media event in being the only anthro in existence, for better or worse depending on how much you care for attention.

The major downsides are possibly becoming shunned from society for being legitimately different from everyone else (and introducing a new flavor of intolerance, specie-ism), and/or quite possibly becoming the government's new guinea pig.


----------



## Grandpriest (Nov 29, 2010)

I enjoy being a human, thanks.


----------



## Chimmey (Nov 29, 2010)

If the button turned everyon on the planet into animals. I would press it as soon as I saw it. Just think. There would be no more rape. Just "Hey, its mating season" *Mounts female.*


----------



## PATROL (Nov 30, 2010)

Chimmey said:


> If the button turned everyon on the planet into animals. I would press it as soon as I saw it. Just think. There would be no more rape. Just "Hey, its mating season" *Mounts female.*


...which equals rape many many times.

Also, I think you're missing the point of anthropomorph. You actually wouldn't turn into an actual animal. There should be human characteristics (you know - appearance, thinking maybe?) and it's more like if you'd get just a new skin (or fur) or shape - if you preffer.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 30, 2010)

PATROL said:


> ...which equals rape many many times.
> 
> Also, I think you're missing the point of anthropomorph. You actually wouldn't turn into an actual animal. There should be human characteristics (you know - appearance, thinking maybe?) and it's more like if you'd get just a new skin (or fur) or shape - if you preffer.


I think you missed sarcasm.  Or, at least, I hope so.  As if Chimmey thinks rape and the like are human only...


----------



## Kieran Yamanu (Dec 1, 2010)

hell yea! :3


----------



## ZhartheMad (Dec 3, 2010)

Hmm...I'd press the button and be an anthromorphic furry any time any day since I'm mostly sick and tired of humans...Not all humans are bad, but I prefer the company of animals and nature.

If there was a button to turn the worlds populace into furries, I'd wait until the ones who want to be said furry remains, and then press the button while letting the other parasitic humans escape.


----------



## Bittertooth (Dec 3, 2010)

Sounds fun, sure I would.


----------



## Penumbra Noct (Dec 5, 2010)

I don't believe in hypothetical situations.


----------



## PATROL (Dec 5, 2010)

Penumbra Noct said:


> I don't believe in hypothetical situations.


 Nobody ask you to. If the thing existed would you do it or not? Thats all the question wants.


----------



## Wolf Fairy (Dec 5, 2010)

NO NEVER!!!
I don't like furries with clothes, it's ugly.

I would press it IF it only affected me =)


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 5, 2010)

ZhartheMad said:


> Hmm...I'd press the button and be an anthromorphic furry any time any day since I'm mostly sick and tired of humans...Not all humans are bad, but I prefer the company of animals and nature.
> 
> If there was a button to turn the worlds populace into furries, I'd wait until the ones who want to be said furry remains, and then press the button while letting the other parasitic humans escape.



Why would people turning into furries stop them being who they are?


----------



## Attaman (Dec 5, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Why would people turning into furries stop them being who they are?


 While there's many other problems in Zhar's post, I'll repeat your question:  Why would changing peoples' appearance change their general actions?  Do furries suddenly not use computers?  Drive?  Get into arguments?


----------



## Penumbra Noct (Dec 5, 2010)

Attaman said:


> While there's many other problems in Zhar's post, I'll repeat your question:  Why would changing peoples' appearance change their general actions?  Do furries suddenly not use computers?  Drive?  Get into arguments?



Anything involving manual dexterity with our hands would be right out--unless you turned into a rat or a primate I suppose?  Birds would be screwed, but could fly?  Hollow bones wouldn't be so awesome, except the flying part...Grin.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 5, 2010)

Penumbra Noct said:


> Anything involving manual dexterity with our hands would be right out--unless you turned into a rat or a primate I suppose?  Birds would be screwed, but could fly?  Hollow bones wouldn't be so awesome, except the flying part...Grin.


 
Our manmade world as we know it would stop dead in a single day.


----------



## Penumbra Noct (Dec 5, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Our manmade world as we know it would stop dead in a single day.



Then turn into _Animal Farm_, except with rodents and primates in command instead of pigs.  Haha.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 5, 2010)

Penumbra Noct said:


> Anything involving manual dexterity with our hands would be right out--unless you turned into a rat or a primate I suppose?  Birds would be screwed, but could fly?  Hollow bones wouldn't be so awesome, except the flying part...Grin.


  Still doesn't prevent murderers from being murderers, assholes from being assholes, people from taking more than they need (also, protip to Zhar:  It's not just humans that are "parasitic", and I'm not referring to parasite-parasites either:  I'm sure the rabbits in Australia are being nice and friendly to the ecosystem), etcetera.


----------



## Penumbra Noct (Dec 5, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Still doesn't prevent murderers from being murderers, assholes from being assholes, people from taking more than they need (also, protip to Zhar:  It's not just humans that are "parasitic", and I'm not referring to parasite-parasites either:  I'm sure the rabbits in Australia are being nice and friendly to the ecosystem), etcetera.



Oh, I wholeheartedly agree with you about the mental aspect...I was just speaking on the physical differences and then what would happen because human nature is so intrinsically selfish and "evil."


----------



## ZhartheMad (Dec 6, 2010)

Evil is different in everyones mind as is Good.  Just saying that most and not all humans have so much greed, but heck so do other things...Survival of the fittest is hard work depending on the situation.

If the button affected me alone, I'd definately be an anthro, because I'm a bit tired of my human side despite its uses...And if I sound a little negative, forgive me if I'm tired of things like wars and such.  I'd rather just get away from it and be peaceful and happy, letting the others duke it out.


----------



## PATROL (Dec 6, 2010)

ZhartheMad said:


> Evil is different in everyones mind as is Good.  Just saying that most and not all humans have so much greed, but heck so do other things...Survival of the fittest is hard work depending on the situation.
> 
> If the button affected me alone, I'd definately be an anthro, because I'm a bit tired of my human side despite its uses...And if I sound a little negative, forgive me if I'm tired of things like wars and such.  I'd rather just get away from it and be peaceful and happy, letting the others duke it out.


 do you really think you'd have peace and happines being the only anthro? Laboratories arent a fun place you know?


----------



## Attaman (Dec 6, 2010)

ZhartheMad said:


> I'd rather just get away from it and be peaceful and happy, letting the others duke it out.


Ah, you'll just leave the murder and genocide to the feline anthros, wolf anthros, squirrel anthros, dolphin anthros, ant anthros, primate anthros, and everything else (for that matter).  Even if you completely remove the "human" factor, murder, rape, war, pollution, and so on will still happen.


----------



## Shay Feral (Dec 6, 2010)

it depends; for me anyway. Whether or not I get to choose what I am and how I look. I don't want to end up looking like a drowned sewer rat, it's bad enough I'm already ugly. lol

Also, it would be a nice perk if some of the acute sense came along with the transformation. Increased sense of smell and hearing would be very nice, but the loss of color vision (if canine) would be quite a drag. I like colors!

If given the choice to become an anthropomorphic creature of my own choice, and looks, yes I would. If the choice were to become a randomly selected anthro then it would be something to ponder... But... Probably... maybe...


----------



## ZhartheMad (Dec 7, 2010)

PATROL said:


> do you really think you'd have peace and happines being the only anthro? Laboratories arent a fun place you know?


 True you do have a point.  In all honesty, we'll never have perfect peace and happiness but we're as damned close as we are right now...And I may not look smart, but I'm a crafty bugger when I want to be.


----------



## ZhartheMad (Dec 7, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Ah, you'll just leave the murder and genocide to the feline anthros, wolf anthros, squirrel anthros, dolphin anthros, ant anthros, primate anthros, and everything else (for that matter).  Even if you completely remove the "human" factor, murder, rape, war, pollution, and so on will still happen.


 Maybe, but I'd keep away from most humans and make allies with whatever anthros I can.


----------



## Chimmey (Dec 7, 2010)

I miss read the thread. My bad. I would get fur.





PATROL said:


> ...which equals rape many many times.
> 
> Also, I think you're missing the point of anthropomorph. You actually wouldn't turn into an actual animal. There should be human characteristics (you know - appearance, thinking maybe?) and it's more like if you'd get just a new skin (or fur) or shape - if you preffer.


----------



## Sting Soular (Dec 11, 2010)

If the button turned me into a furry and no one else than HELL YA!!!! SLAMIT DOWN !!!!!

its importent everyone get a choice


----------



## PATROL (Dec 12, 2010)

Sting Soular said:


> If the button turned me into a furry and no one else than HELL YA!!!! SLAMIT DOWN !!!!!
> 
> its importent everyone get a choice


 Another one not knowing the difference between furry and anthropomorph. There are thousands of furries living, breathing, using the internet and yet I havent met one anthropomorph. see the difference?


----------



## Cearulwolf (Dec 13, 2010)

I would push the button in a heartbeat!


----------



## Noise (Jan 6, 2011)

I dont wanna be the only one and end up in a dark room where people in suits are doing tests on me. So no


----------



## RogueSareth (Jan 8, 2011)

Only if I could also undo it. I think it would be interesting to be anthro for a little bit, perhaps even fun but at the end of the day I'd probably want to be able to change back.


----------



## xaanthewolf (Jan 14, 2011)

for sure i would but what would scare me is the goverment or something   doign expierments or all the media over me and shit lol


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 17, 2011)

PATROL said:


> Another one not knowing the difference between furry and anthropomorph. There are thousands of furries living, breathing, using the internet and yet I havent met one anthropomorph. see the difference?



Lighten up; I think we can all assume what he means.


----------



## wildpawe (Jan 17, 2011)

Noise said:


> I dont wanna be the only one and end up in a dark room where people in suits are doing tests on me. So no



Yeah I wouldn't want to be the only one. At best it would just be awkward and annoying (Mommy look at the wolf buying groceries) and at worst being a science experiment or sideshow act X(


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 17, 2011)

Nooo, now if I could have the ability to be able to switch from having a human form into a Anthropormorphic form, I would take it.


----------



## Dama682 (Jan 18, 2011)

If it's only me, then sure, why not. I think I need some spices to my life.

If it's to everyone else, too, I'd be a bit hesitant.


----------



## AleaFails (Jan 23, 2011)

I think yes, although there is probably a persona I would prefer over an anthropomorphic one.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 23, 2011)

Dear sweet Jesus I would not. If I actually saw an anthro animal walk down the street I'd kill the abomination on sight.

Some things just wouldn't work in the real world.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jan 23, 2011)

If there we're more then just me doing it then yes I would because I wouldnt be alone. 
If I was the only one  then that would be scary when people would look at you differently...


----------



## Spatel (Jan 25, 2011)

sure bring it on


----------



## Leafblower29 (Jan 28, 2011)

Sure, as long as I can change back if I want later on.


----------



## LobTiger (Jan 29, 2011)

Permanent Anthro? No Thank you.
Zoan-type Devil fruit, yes please. : 3


----------



## FerreTrip (Jan 29, 2011)

Sure...if we had the option to see the world as a giant cartoon (with anime (NOT COMIC, that's too much) level of detail) or something. Really, the realistic anthro pics are beautiful and awesome, but...if you think about it, in real life, that'd just be WEIRD. Fun thing about cartoons? It doesn't look natural, yet it looks natural compared to itself (example: Kingdom Hearts II, Port Royal, vs. all other worlds (even Space Paranoids, 'cuz them outfits is TRIPPY).)

Also if we could change back at any time. And if a whole buncha serial killers don't suddenly emerge and use the alibi that "it was primal instinct"...but that'd happen anyway, wouldn't it?

Oh, and if everyone didn't start going around screwing each other.

... 

...Oh, yeah, people do that already, anyway. 

(If you TL;DR'd this, then obviously, the Internet is HARSH...)


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 29, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> Some things just wouldn't work in the real world.


 
That's because the world is one big let down.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 29, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> That's because the world is one big let down.


 
Not so. Imagine all the macrofurs who'd be running about shitting on everything.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jan 29, 2011)

Noise said:


> I dont wanna be the only one and end up in a dark room where people in suits are doing tests on me. So no



I never understood this argument.

What benefit could _any_ scientific group gain from killing and dissecting a furry? It's not like furries have the cure for AIDS lying dormant somewhere within them. This really bothers me because it happens all the time in movies and it's hardly ever justified with anything beyond "For teh science lulz".


----------



## ninjarottwiler (Jan 30, 2011)

yeah i would, ive learned to ignore what people i dont know think so that would make it a little easier, and yeah i agree with others, it wouldnt be right to change others with me if they didnt want it, i guess id be afraid of being taken by the government but if that is what it would take id still transform


----------



## ninjarottwiler (Jan 30, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> I never understood this argument.
> 
> What benefit could _any_ scientific group gain from killing and dissecting a furry? It's not like furries have the cure for AIDS lying dormant somewhere within them. This really bothers me because it happens all the time in movies and it's hardly ever justified with anything beyond "For teh science lulz".



wow you make a really good point, and we would still be citizens of our respective countries and most couldnt legally kill and disect us anyway


----------



## Spatel (Feb 1, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> Not so. Imagine all the macrofurs who'd be running about shitting on everything.



nah they'd all starve to death

or they'd all fight and kill each other

or the military would step in


----------



## Zanzi (Feb 1, 2011)

Nah, it would be way to labor intensive, it would never look right in the real world anyway, and I don't want to become some FA member's bitch. :V


----------



## kmn483 (Feb 1, 2011)

nah, i like being human. (abosable thumbs! ) i mean i would change everyone into with tairs, and ears on top of head tho.


----------



## Blutide (Feb 1, 2011)

Yithian said:


> So say you had a button that would change you and all those around you into anthropomorphic creatures would you press it?


 
To give you an none sarcastic response, yeah I would. I hate the human form, its irony wrapped up pretty. People think that they are more advanced when they really aren't, just as savage as a dog. ( no offense dog dudes, <3 you ) My main reason for doing it would to not feel like a hypocrite, I would feel natural...I am a beast inside but the form we are all born in makes us think we aren't. ( that or just the way we teach ourselves about ourselves )

But yeah this topic is a repeat, but at least don't troll the dude guys/gals.


----------



## Spatel (Feb 1, 2011)

Zanzi said:


> Nah, it would be way to labor intensive, it would  never look right in the real world anyway, and I don't want to become  some FA member's bitch. :V


I don't know. I've seen some good real-life representations, particularly from the Doctor Who series.











Also, comedy option.


----------



## Blutide (Feb 1, 2011)

Spatel said:


> I don't know. I've seen some good real-life representations, particularly from the Doctor Who series.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I must admit that show has good make-up artists. 

I liked the cat race lol, but they were evil.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 2, 2011)

Spatel said:


> I don't know. *I've seen some good real-life representations*, particularly from the Doctor Who series.



This picture was dredged up from the depths of uncanny valley. I don't know if them in motion looks any better, or if this picture is just unflattering, but man that is so not something I'd want to see walking down the street.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 2, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> This picture was dredged up from the depths of uncanny valley. I don't know if them in motion looks any better, or if this picture is just unflattering, but man that is so not something I'd want to see walking down the street.


 
You know, change the hair a little, different outfit, and the difference between them and your avatar...


----------



## Calemeyr (Feb 2, 2011)

How long has this thread been up?
Anyway, I don't see this being feasible within our lifetimes. It would have to be done while you're an embryo. Drastic cosmetic surgery would likely cause a shock to the system and may lead to death. I support the technological enhancement of the body, however. Neural nets, enhanced senses, brain function speed, etc. That is the FUTURE!!! Remember, you will be assimilated  Oh and that picture of the cat person above scares me alot. ALOT. Dear God I might have nightmares.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 2, 2011)

Attaman said:


> You know, change the hair a little, different outfit, and the difference between them and your avatar...


Is astounding because my avatar isn't meant to look real at all and is better off for it :v


----------



## durfur (Feb 3, 2011)

yes because i dont feel like i was born human and as a result i think that i should be something that didn't exist before now
1. i act liike an animal running around on all 4s sometimes!! really cool!!
2. sometimes i sniff people like rarrw
3. i dont think id be satsifed with beng a wolf but maybe a wolf person or a cheetahman or something


----------



## durfur (Feb 3, 2011)

oh also i want to be part dragon too because dragons are real and so are vampires!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FerreTrip (Feb 6, 2011)

...Um...Hate to sound mean, but I'm kinda glad durfur got banned so quick...The only thing remotely okay he said was the mention of Cheetahmen.

How many of you now have that as your earworm? X3;

</offtopic>


----------



## craftyandy (Feb 12, 2011)

Every furry asks this question once in a while. Answer still remains the same for me. You would have to be a pretty boring person to say no if you ask me, you only live once and just think of what a good bar story it would make.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 12, 2011)

My answer still stands at a resounding no, cause it'd be so far in the uncanny valley that someone dropping a penny would splat your head from the height.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 12, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> My answer still stands at a resounding no, cause it'd be so far in the uncanny valley that someone dropping a penny would splat your head from the height.


 
The terminal velocity of a penny can't splat your head...


----------



## Spatel (Feb 13, 2011)

wait a minute... if you were a different species wouldn't the uncanny valley shift to whatever the fuck is normal for that species?


----------



## Vibgyor (Feb 13, 2011)

no. fuck no. this is a terrible question. who the fuck wants to become a permanent furry? do you want to become a freak of nature?


----------



## Spatel (Feb 14, 2011)

uh.... yes?


----------



## Ley (Feb 14, 2011)

No! I like me! Everyone should like themselves as well!


----------



## Tango (Feb 14, 2011)

Keroro said:


> no. fuck no. this is a terrible question. who the fuck wants to become a permanent furry? do you want to become a freak of nature?




I already look like Mr. Bean so a perma-furry would be a step up. Not only that, but (depending on what I turned into) I could make a KILLING on the talk show circuit. I'd never have to worry about money agian because I'm a six foot tall talking (insert animal hybrid). I'd never be lonely (because furries). Finally, I would be forever remembered in history as the first anthro-guy to walk the Earth.


----------



## MendedEmber (Feb 14, 2011)

FerreTrip said:


> ...The only thing remotely okay he said was the mention of Cheetahmen.
> 
> How many of you now have that as your earworm? X3;



You have won this time sir. That song...

To reply to the topic...
No.


----------



## Nyxneko (Feb 15, 2011)

I'd totally do it, cat ears are so worth it in my opinion ^_^


----------



## Billythe44th (Feb 15, 2011)

Permanently? No. I like my humanity, I would not abandon it like a sauce-smeared napkin at the first opportunity.  But temporarily? Just to know how it feels? Oh...Hell...Yes. Yay bunnies!


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 19, 2011)

durfur said:


> yes because i dont feel like i was born human and as a result i think that i should be something that didn't exist before now
> 1. i act liike an animal running around on all 4s sometimes!! really cool!!
> 2. sometimes i sniff people like rarrw
> 3. i dont think id be satsifed with beng a wolf but maybe a wolf person or a cheetahman or something
> oh also i want to be part dragon too because dragons are real and so are vampires!!!!!!!!!​


 
Um...don't take this the wrong way, but are you retarded?


----------



## Zanzi (Feb 19, 2011)

Nekomimi said:


> Um...don't take this the wrong way, but are you retarded?


 
Just avoid the otherkin and it will leave you alone.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Feb 19, 2011)

Nekomimi said:


> Um...don't take this the wrong way, but are you retarded?


 
We found out a while ago that he must be.
Then he got the banhammer.


----------



## MisterDerp (Feb 21, 2011)

When nobody is around me, YES.

Oh yeah, my reason.

99% of humans are bastards, and I don't want to be a part of a species I completely despise!


----------



## ErictheSquirrel (Feb 21, 2011)

Well...I'm...not entirely sure to be honest

Yes, I would love to be a squirrel but permanent?...nah, temporarily it would be great or better, to have the ability to switch between human and furry forms but since that isn't real, nah I'd rather be a human and just stick with the furry fandom ^^


----------



## Kaath (Feb 22, 2011)

See the problem is out of desire I want to say yes to this.
Out of practicality and thoughts of my future, I'd need to say no.
Which to choose....


----------



## israfur (Feb 22, 2011)

I think it'd be even cooler
If there was a device, like a nice fashionable collar
And every time you'd put it on you would turn into your animal
Take it off, and you're back to your original self.
:3

Permanently though? Not really, I care about my future way too much.


----------



## Fox Fang (Feb 23, 2011)

Sure why not. Since everyone around you also transform that means it will be just like RL except with a different outward appearance. In that case I don't see a reason to turn that offer down.

I don't see a single consequence to it. Having thumbs is overrated.


----------



## IBrokeTheSun (Feb 23, 2011)

No, because I'm a fucking human being.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Theres a lot of factors, but probably yes.




IBrokeTheSun said:


> No, because I'm a fucking human being.


 As opposed to a non-fucking human being?


----------



## IBrokeTheSun (Feb 23, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> As opposed to a non-fucking human being?


 I'd rather, you know, stay with the body I'm comfortable with and have lived with my entire life.


----------



## Ninaiso (Feb 24, 2011)

Do you think I'd WANT to end up an experiment for government purposes? No thank you.

I'm happy being a boring common human, not some lab rat. B3


----------



## Second_Side983 (Feb 24, 2011)

Depends, is this just a random anthro, or is there some method of control or limitation in the process?


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 24, 2011)

Ninaiso said:


> Do you think I'd WANT to end up an experiment for government purposes? No thank you.
> 
> I'm happy being a boring common human, not some lab rat. B3


 
Is there really any reason to think the government would dissect you if you were suddenly half dog?

I can't think of a practical reason for scientists to do that to a live specimen. Just seems random and weird.

SO MANY PEOPLE THINK THAT THE GOVERNMENT WOULD DISSECT YOU WHYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 26, 2011)

mmokay, if that button turned _everyone_ into their animal species of choice, (dont want to be the freak being the only anthro on the planet)
and if it would be _anthropomorphic_ animal (I like opposable thumbs, humanoid thought process and speech thankyouverymuch)
and if I would look exactly more or less as _hot_ as I imagine/draw my character

and if there would be no nasty surprises after the fact (I dont know what kind of surprises, lots of ifs and buts to something like this)

then yeah, I think I would concider ramming the button like I ram F5 during FA mainsite downtime.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 26, 2011)

Fox Fang said:


> Sure why not. Since everyone around you also transform that means it will be just like RL except with a different outward appearance. In that case I don't see a reason to turn that offer down.
> 
> *I don't see a single consequence to it. Having thumbs is overrated.*


 
If you press the button and I lose my thumbs I will hunt you down. >:[


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 27, 2011)

Hunt him down and do what, bloodshot?

Most weapons require thumbs!


----------



## Cain (Feb 27, 2011)

israfur said:


> I think it'd be even cooler
> If there was a device, like a nice fashionable collar
> And every time you'd put it on you would turn into your animal
> Take it off, and you're back to your original self.
> ...


 
^This. I mean, or maybe if the button turned everyone who wants to be anthro, anthro. But it suddenly gets accepted, not just like one day, Poof, people start turning into animals, then there would be like chaos, people going "WTF IS GOING ON?!". But say if like animals evolved over the course of history, then are at the same stage as humans are now. Maybe some species are smarter, some stupid, some athletic, lazy etc etc. It sure would be interesting...But Oh No! The fandom would be destroyed!?!


----------



## israfur (Feb 27, 2011)

shit / doublepost, someone pls delete this lol sorry. D:


----------



## israfur (Feb 27, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> ^This. I mean, or maybe if the button turned everyone who wants to be anthro, anthro. But it suddenly gets accepted, not just like one day, Poof, people start turning into animals, then there would be like chaos, people going "WTF IS GOING ON?!". But say if like animals evolved over the course of history, then are at the same stage as humans are now. Maybe some species are smarter, some stupid, some athletic, lazy etc etc. It sure would be interesting...But Oh No! The fandom would be destroyed!?!



Iiiiiiiiii'm pretty sure it'd be considered something a little bigger than a "fandom," if that where to happen lol.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Feb 27, 2011)

No because people would kill me for being an real life furry. Hell, most of the internet wants me dead just for that reason.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 27, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Hunt him down and do what, bloodshot?
> 
> Most weapons require thumbs!


 
Horny toads are covered in spikiness, I'll just head butt him against a wall several times.


----------



## Plantar (Feb 28, 2011)

Why would I want to be viewed as even more of a freak than I already am? :V

Seriously though, it depends, but most likely no.


----------



## Saska_Wolftail (Feb 28, 2011)

one word: yes


----------



## israfur (Feb 28, 2011)

Okay my first idea was good but I have another one now; My answer would be "yes" IF we lived in a furry/anthro world.. Dimension.. Thingy. xD


----------



## SubiDooTheBlueHusky (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes if I still have the life expectancy of a human.


----------



## ShadowIce-Wind (Mar 8, 2011)

HELL YEAH I WOULD!! xD


----------



## WingDog (Mar 8, 2011)

Pshhh what kind of question is that?

HELLZ YEAH!


----------



## MyWarpedRealities (Mar 15, 2011)

There are many reasons why I would and why I wouldn't but I most likely would say, screw the reasons why not, and be an anthropomorph permanently becuase personally, I love to try new things and how many times, if ever are you given the chance to change your species?


----------



## DarkRatel (Mar 19, 2011)

I would like to become an anthro, but not permanently, a transformation trinket would be nice


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Mar 20, 2011)

*makes sad face


----------



## kartracer76 (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeaaaaaa. Of course I'd become an anthro if possible. I'd never go back either.


----------



## xoxjanox (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes.

But only if I was not the only one transformed, as per the OP.


----------



## Deyna (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm not sure to be honest. The idea of becoming a fox is interesting, and as long as I could keep certain human aspects (walk on two legs, thumbs, speech, etc.) then I probably would go for it. If I could go back and forth between being a human and a fox, then I'd likely be the first person in line.


----------



## Kendrubbin (Mar 22, 2011)

Only if everyone else was, and if we had instant fur dye. Otherwise no.


----------



## Isabel Draca (Mar 22, 2011)

No. Just no. Not for me. Dress up maybe someday but not for real.


----------



## Kaath (Mar 23, 2011)

The real question is to ask if you're willing to give up everything you have to become something you desire. Honestly, It's more fun to stay a human and WANT to become an anthropomorphic creature. If you just get what you want, where would the fun and desire go? (I mean other than having a tail. That's fucking awesome). You need to learn to be happy with yourself as a human before you can think about being something else :3


----------



## kriana (Mar 23, 2011)

in a heartbeat


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 27, 2011)

I thought this said "pregnant" at first. I was like 'how the hell did this get a sticky?'


----------



## NoFoibles (Mar 27, 2011)

i would be a non perma antro, with a thought i can i  can turn into natix!


----------



## Scamper (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes! I would definitely want to be my fursona.


----------



## VentKazemaru (Mar 28, 2011)

If I could I would, a lot, very much. Oh Why can't this be true!?!


----------



## Akselmo (Mar 31, 2011)

I would be my 'sona too.


----------



## epslion (Apr 1, 2011)

yes and no id love to be an anthro but permanently not so much, and also this would effect every one on the planet so forcing someone to become something is cruel just for your own desire.


----------



## Ophee (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes...  Yes I would...  Yessssssssss...


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 3, 2011)

If I could switch back and forth, then yes I would.

A permanent change like the topic asks though, then no. I wouldn't want to permanently become an anthro.


----------



## the wolf who cried boy (Apr 4, 2011)

yeah i would unless everyone else had pushed the button because i then would want to be a human so i could be different >.>

on a side note what would you do if you were the only human and everyone else was a anthro?


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 4, 2011)

the wolf who cried boy said:


> on a side note what would you do if you were the only human and everyone else was a anthro?


 
I can only imagine the fun I'd have trolling furfags.


----------



## GenrisFox (Apr 5, 2011)

I'd definite want to be my fursona.  Mmmm...fluffy fox tail :3


----------



## paradox954 (Apr 10, 2011)

1. I press button, everyone becomes an anthro.
2. People become bored with being antrho.
3. They form together on the internet and become 'Skinies'.
4. I join the Skinie Fandom.
5. Repeat step 1, replacing anthro with Skinie.


----------



## BlackDragon007 (Apr 14, 2011)

My fursona can fly, control fire, and has a magic sword. So yes, I would permanently become an anthro.


----------



## Adahy (Apr 25, 2011)

Being a Therian, I'd have to say _no_, but that would be pretty nice to some, I suppose.


----------



## BTA (Apr 27, 2011)

No. I like being a human. Plus, all the human children will probably think you're a walkaround Disney character :I


----------



## Urban_Coyote (Apr 29, 2011)

and end up being shot and mounted on some rednecks wall? Dont think so


----------



## Ad Hoc (Apr 29, 2011)

Well, maybe. It depends. I have a physically disabling genetic disorder, and presumably the anthro body wouldn't, so I'd be pretty tempted just on that account. It wouldn't be so much for the murrpurr thing so as the, y'know, being able to run a half mile without my hips dislocating thing.


----------



## illford baker (May 2, 2011)

All depends on the situation and how it is done. Am I the only one? Will I be put in a lab or something? Will me inner working be the same so can still receive medical treatment? All technical aspects aside I would lean towards yes. Humans are like vanilla, nothing wrong with vanilla especially when it is the only thing available. But if I have a chance to try some rocky road, I will take it. Variety is the spice of life and what a way to add variety.


----------



## FirelanderX (May 3, 2011)

Depends on the outcome.


----------



## emikochan (May 5, 2011)

Urban_Coyote said:


> and end up being shot and mounted on some rednecks wall? Dont think so


 
But you'd get redneck anthros too 

Funny how many people are answering a question that wasn't asked, oh well  Personally, I'd love it but the whole "force everyone around you into becoming something" doesn't gel well with me. Body modification should always be a choice.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (May 14, 2011)

I'm still not 100% either way on these situations. I've often fantasized about being an anthro or being able to do TF's at will (even before being a furry), but I always decide I like being human more. So no, just based on the topic description, I wouldn't push the button. If I pressed it and it instantly became the norm to be anthro, then I would be a little more inclined to say yes, but it's still a fairly tough call. 

I'm a furry, that doesn't mean I don't enjoy being human (or that I've lost my mind :V). :3


----------



## RagnarokChu (May 17, 2011)

Depends if how extreme the change you'll allow the other people to be.

Because you know you'll have like 300 feet people with characters with the ability to nuke cities and stuff.


----------



## Discord Nova (May 18, 2011)

Hell no, i like being a human like im meant to be.


----------



## Valdin (May 29, 2011)

I probably would, considering my fursona can fly. =D

(Posting because I'm too lazy to find the older threads... :V )


----------



## Luca Infernalis (May 29, 2011)

Depends on how many different species I'd be a cross between. If less then 5, then no. I'd get bored to quickly of it.


----------



## Valdin (May 30, 2011)

Woaw... I'm fine with my single species choice, thank you.


----------



## Radiohead (May 30, 2011)

No.

And furthermore, fuck no.


----------



## Taliesiin (May 31, 2011)

I dunno. If it were a splicer thing like in that one episode of Batman Beyond? I'd want to, but I don't think swimming would be as much fun with all that damned fur. And clothes would become annoying. And I couldn't really get tattoos. 

I like the idea more than the practicality, I think.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (May 31, 2011)

There was a brief period of madness which I planned out a surgical procedure where a victim would get a fur graft, ear canal relocation, bone modifications and etcetera. Its a more plausible method than 'the button'.
Yes, this sounds a lot like the human centipede.
...
You can run away screaming now.


----------



## Valdin (May 31, 2011)

*Shudders* (The most disgusting movie ever...)


Okay, I'll probably say no if it's done surgically. If the transformation is simmilar to that in Will Sanborn's _The Journey_, then yes.

I'm a sufferer of pain-phobia.


----------



## Luca Infernalis (May 31, 2011)

But you wouldn't have to shave your legs.


----------



## Calemeyr (May 31, 2011)

I guess, maybe? If I kept my ability to talk, think, eat, and emote the same, and my personality would be unchanged, then maybe. I'd have to be old when I did it though. This would be a life extender. I would be young again...but I wouldn't breed in fears of polluting the human genepool (I'd already have grandchilden anyway). But not now, I'm diggin' humanity so far.


----------



## Izzura (Jun 2, 2011)

Sure, why not?


----------



## Rhasp (Jun 2, 2011)

Well I definately has an animal side and it would be fun to be able to change to being an animal whenever you like but permanently? No, that would take away all the fun that it is to dress up like one.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jun 2, 2011)

Rhasp said:


> Well I definately has an animal side and it would be fun to be able to change to being an animal whenever you like but permanently? No, that would take away all the fun that it is to dress up like one.


 
This is where werewolves get all the fun. Until you consider the pain and waking up tired all the time.


----------



## Sar (Jun 2, 2011)

Yithian said:


> So say you had a button that would change you and all those around you into anthropomorphic creatures would you press it?


 Only if it is one of these buttons that can be switched off whenever you feel like it.

Otherwise no. (Thumbs Down)


----------



## Belluavir (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, because if I play my cards right, I'd be a fucking millionaire while barely lifting a single fuzzy finger.


----------



## Sar (Jun 11, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Is there really any reason to think the government would dissect you if you were suddenly half dog?
> 
> I can't think of a practical reason for scientists to do that to a live specimen. Just seems random and weird.
> 
> SO MANY PEOPLE THINK THAT THE GOVERNMENT WOULD DISSECT YOU WHYYYYYYYYYYYY


 
perhaps if you were the only anthropomorph on the planet. maybe.
But if everyone was one. there would be no need.


----------



## Drakonman (Jun 12, 2011)

Yes, simply because i'd look cuter then I already do :3


----------



## Sar (Jun 12, 2011)

Belluavir said:


> Yes, because if I play my cards right, I'd be a fucking millionaire while barely lifting a single fuzzy finger.


 How?


----------



## Durate (Jun 14, 2011)

Totally... I would love to have a bushy tail and fur ^~^


----------



## BlooPonie (Jun 14, 2011)

This is an interesting question. Unfortuate that the origional post was nt more speific. I would probably think about pressing it for a while then end up pressing it. I mean it would all depend on if i knew how the button choose what anthro you were (If every individual person chooses for themselves, or if the button chooses), how your body would look (if you had like hands or paws), and several other things. Sorry about all the spelling errors in advance.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 14, 2011)

The only thing keeping me back from pressing it is maybe I wouldn't get the antho I wanted and it would be wrong to turn everyone against their will into one. :C


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 15, 2011)

No, i wouldn't.


----------



## Gold (Jun 17, 2011)

No. I like being human and their really wouldn't be any point in becoming a furry in real life. Sure you get a tail and fur or whatever else there is but in my opinion it's not worth the trouble and it's definitely not worth the worry of "not becoming the right anthro". Your more than likely to win the lottery than to become an anthro in the first place. Just my two cents take it as you will.


----------



## splitscissors27 (Jun 26, 2011)

yes i would press it without even thinking


----------



## Sar (Jun 26, 2011)

Meadow said:


> The only thing keeping me back from pressing it is maybe I wouldn't get the antho I wanted and it would be wrong to turn everyone against their will into one. :C


 
Surely if you were given the choice of becoming an anthro then you would also be given the choice of what one.
Unfortunatly i am not that much of a genius to invent such thing.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jun 27, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Surely if you were given the choice of becoming an anthro then you would also be given the choice of what one


 
It could be either free choice, the one you resemble most, or your fursona. But then there is all these variables such as super abilities that some people have, and almost impossible body structures. Also there is the level of 'animalness' like beaks forming words and ability to walk both upright and on all fours.
I have toyed with this notion in three different ways;
1. Magic anthro button
2. Computer matrix of sorts
3. Surgical procedures for everyone

Of course, many here would like it if this transformation was reversible at will. Werewolf like.


----------



## Valence (Jun 28, 2011)

Gold said:


> No. I like being human and their really wouldn't be any point in becoming a furry in real life. Sure you get a tail and fur or whatever else there is but in my opinion it's not worth the trouble and it's definitely not worth the worry of "not becoming the right anthro". Your more than likely to win the lottery than to become an anthro in the first place. Just my two cents take it as you will.



murr


----------



## Ballsofsteel (Jun 28, 2011)

Well, I see it this way;

Pros: I wouldn't be part of the stupidest species ever

Cons: I'd be branded a "Freak of ungodly nature" to the idiotic species, my species would die out when I die, and I'd probably be killed/hunted by rednecks who think that only humans should live.

So no


----------



## Sharg (Jun 29, 2011)

Well, that depends.

Become an anthro in the current world inhabitted by humans? No. I have enough trouble as is fitting in and navigating this place.

Become an anthro in a world where others are anthro too? Sign me up, I'll be first in line!


----------



## mizu-oka (Jun 30, 2011)

Only under very narrow conditions would I press it. Would I be able to speak? Would I get to be my fursona? Would other people hunt me down and dissect me? Would my family reject me? etc.

The idea is appealing enough until you mix in everything else that has to be considered. So, probably not.


----------



## kaithewolf (Jun 30, 2011)

Yes


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Jul 1, 2011)

Continue living as a boring human or change into a murry anthropomorph?

Meh, I like the boring life.


----------



## Vriska (Jul 2, 2011)

How about no?

Think of all the disadvantages.


----------



## Traven V (Jul 4, 2011)

Difficult decision, would be nice to have the power to change anytime I want. Hey why not, what a life that would be. It could really be tragic though :/


----------



## Octa (Jul 6, 2011)

yes, but that might be kinda selfish/self destructive if I were the only one to go through with it. There would have to be a mass of people deciding this was a viable option in order to, perhaps, survive. Though I always liked the idea of humanity being visually redefined as to show all people how petty concerns about differences in race are meaningless. When being human is no longer a static concept, it would be exceptionally difficult for people to justify being born superior. Many dogmatic ideologies would fall through the roof, religions would have a difficult time saying that god created us in his own image when that image can be changed. 

Though a society that would allow such a drastic re-framing of there own peoples species would have to be one based very little limitations (scientifically, financially, etc.). A society this advanced would possibly have had to go through quite a bit of change, not physical but intellectual, in order to even consider it as an option. A society that has yet to mature beyond self destruction, would most likely abuse this power to it's own end. 

The factors are staggering, but I would certainly go through with it given the proper situation.


----------



## QuiranPup (Jul 6, 2011)

i would definately get myself a tail attatched to my spine, so i can controll it, but complete anthro, i dunno


----------



## Attaman (Jul 6, 2011)

Octa said:


> There would have to be a mass of people deciding this was a viable option in order to, perhaps, survive.


 Problem 1: Assuming people who would become Anthropomorphic Animals would inherently share the same goals.

Problem 2: Assuming there would not be competition / violence between the lot that would pose a significant threat even if goals are not shared, simply because they like anthropomorphic animals.



Octa said:


> Though I always liked the idea of humanity being visually redefined as to show all people how petty concerns about differences in race are meaningless. When being human is no longer a static concept, it would be exceptionally difficult for people to justify being born superior.


 Problem 3: Assuming that bigotry will stop simply because people are now animal-persons.

Problem 4: Assuming that if skin, hair, or eye-color alone is enough to cause superiority complexes (let alone conditions such as wealth, accent, disabilities, or so on), adding a _shit-ton more_ variables to the equation will only help.



Octa said:


> Many dogmatic ideologies would fall through the roof,


 The revelation that the Sun does not revolve around the Earth will bring the Catholic Church down to its knees, hahah- oh wait, nevermind. Maybe killing off almost one in every three persons will do i- nope, nevermind. Hm...



Octa said:


> religions would have a difficult time saying that god created us in his own image when that image can be changed.


 Problem 5: Assuming religions are 100% static, by-the-book, Rukh's.

Problem 6: Assumption that it will not be handwaved away as a general trouble / turmoil / trial / some biblical prophecy.



Octa said:


> Though a society that would allow such a drastic re-framing of there own peoples species would have to be one based very little limitations (scientifically, financially, etc.).


 The OP isn't a society re-framing. It's a magic button. 

Furthermore, er, not really. Iran does wonders with offering people sexual reassignment surgeries, for instance (Oh, and nobody start any shit with using sex as an example here). The correct answer you're looking for is a society that can so drastically change persons on a whim to be entirely different species is _fuck-all advanced_, especially if it could be done on a whim. 



Octa said:


> A society this advanced would possibly have had to go through quite a bit of change, not physical but intellectual, in order to even consider it as an option. A society that has yet to mature beyond self destruction, would most likely abuse this power to it's own end.


 ... How could you abuse the power to change someone's species? Unless someone dropped the collective world IQ, there's no particular advantage to changing people's species. In fact, there's only disadvantages. It's expensive, material expensive, labor expensive (requires people trained in the practice, either surgery or rehabilitation), has no real - if any - rewards (do you count shedding as a reward, or most likely increased rates of cancer? If so, I guess it'd have those)...



Octa said:


> The factors are staggering, but I would certainly go through with it given the proper situation.


 Unfortunately, if you're looking to become this and be in a world without conflict, you may do better requesting the "change the world" condition also includes "Complete and total human lobotomization", as that's about the only real way you're going to gut bias to the core. You could reduce humans intelligence to almost any multi-cellular animal, and it'll still be finding ways to assert one being's dominance over the other. It's not a "human" problem, this stuff.


----------



## Sar (Jul 7, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> It could be either free choice, the one you resemble most, or your fursona. But then there is all these variables such as super abilities that some people have, and almost impossible body structures. Also there is the level of 'animalness' like beaks forming words and ability to walk both upright and on all fours.
> I have toyed with this notion in three different ways;
> 1. Magic anthro button
> 2. Computer matrix of sorts
> ...



I prefer number 1 and 2. I hate surgery. I also hopes its freechoice of species.


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Jul 7, 2011)

I think the feds and everything would find out how I became this and try to reproduce me... 

..and perform tests...

Yeah, I would probably press it


----------



## Octa (Jul 7, 2011)

Attaman said:


> (Everything that he said)


I appreciate your criticism, the one thing that I would note is that you were agreeing with me much of the time in that this hypothetical society would have to be extremely advanced. The two points I'd like to clarify were the power abuse and the summation.

It is an enormous power to be able to change species. If you ever read Animorphs as a kid, that would be an example of a sort of weaponized version of the concept. This is what I mean by abusing it. People could use it to heighten there physicality (and at that point in technology, there mental powers) above and beyond others for pure personal gain. 
Going along with the religion argument, yes I know there is staggering amount of proof, currently, that all religions are utter crap. That being said a society of this technological magnitude would have found no need for religion thus negating it's relevance to my argument, I'll give you that. Though placed in today's society, an optional species would certainly be a new and impossible to ignore factor contributing to a sort of second Renaissance. Not completely eliminating stupidity of the theological variety, but showcasing a new level of science and a new level of societal development. This wouldn't change everyones mind, but it would make a large impact, however this is not the society that I'd like to focus on.

The idea that humans will always find reason to destroy other humans, to me, is utter bullshit. Ignorance more often begets confidence than does knowledge, as the saying goes. a society that has been forced into a state of stupidity would not be a peaceful one as it would confidently find reason to destroy one another. The ignorance to our connectedness as opposed to the knowledge of our differences is the reason humans hate one another. A society that finds the ability to survive beyond the point at which it could potentially self destruct would become enlightened to the possibility of coexistence. This "proper situation" is hugely idealistic, but by no means unreachable.

I wasn't acknowledging the "magic button" concept here, as enticing as the idea is as well as it being the concern of the OP. My alternative was that, in summary, if a highly advanced civilization found itself in a position where it needed to be something other than human in order to survive I would go along with it. 

entertaining the idea that a magic button could make one into an animal-person I wouldn't go through with it because it would only be for selfish reasons. It would probably also lead to my demise.

I'm sure I missed something.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 7, 2011)

Of course I would; I like furs better than humans in all aspects possible.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 7, 2011)

Octa said:


> It is an enormous power to be able to change species. If you ever read Animorphs as a kid, that would be an example of a sort of weaponized version of the concept.


 Give someone a fuckin' soda bottle and the right chemicals and they can blow off someone's hand with an improvised trap / prank / what-have-you. You want to get classy, there's lil' pistol poppers almost the size of a deck of cards that'll let you fuck the shit up of a half dozen people.

The cost benefits of "Imma turn into a Wolf" are marginal at best. Actually, scratch that. I'll take my fully trained platoon and you can take animal form.

Weaponization of someone into an animal _really_ isn't that helpful, unless everyone also spontaneously forgets that there's this fancy thing called tools (which would be a bit embarrassing, I imagine, since the later's pretty much mandatory to lead to the former).



Octa said:


> This is what I mean by abusing it. People could use it to heighten there physicality (and at that point in technology, there mental powers) above and beyond others for pure personal gain.


 If you have the medical technology to make people change species on a whim: Surprise, odds are they don't need to take animal form to do it.

Here's a quick question for you: Which of these is considered a valid (but highly frowned upon, especially if caught / in professional sports) mean of increasing an athlete's physical performance in the modern day?
1) Injecting them with Horse Genes to be faster / stronger!
2) Giving them fins like a Dolphin / Whale / Shark to slide through the water!
3) Provide them with the arms of a bear so that the have the strength of many men!
4) Steroids and / or other chemical treatments.

Also, bear in mind that many people have started to consider artificial limb replacements an _unfair advantage_ in sports. There's no particular advantage, in the future, to be gleamed from human-animal hybrids, unless along with forgetting about tools the future-people also forget about performance enhancing drugs or training regimes (As those will still be needed too: Take a dog that's been sitting on its rump for eight spoiled years to a dog show, watch how well that plays out).



Octa said:


> Though placed in today's society, an optional species would certainly be a new and impossible to ignore factor contributing to a sort of second Renaissance.


A new species, leading to a second Renaissance...

I do hope you understand that there was more to the Renaissance than just a religious upheaval. 



Octa said:


> Not completely eliminating stupidity of the theological variety, but showcasing a new level of science and a new level of societal development.


 If you want to go this route: Quick, name the two most populous religions in the world. Name also the forefather to both of those religions (or at least their under-populated religious sibling). 

Now, answer me this: How many of those were around pre-Renaissance? 



Octa said:


> The idea that humans will always find reason to destroy other humans, to me, is utter bullshit.


 However, it is not bullshit. There are many reasons for someone to screw over / murder other persons, unless you go about - again - mass lobotomization and social indoctrination. Just _competition_ will eventually, if applied in sufficient amounts, cause anything from single-cell organisms to artificially generated robots learning from scrap to murder its fellow beings / give them the shaft for the sake of their own survival. 



Octa said:


> a society that has been forced into a state of stupidity would not be a peaceful one as it would confidently find reason to destroy one another.


 Lobotomization does not, necessarily, lead to stupidity. Though this is disregarding the point in that the problem is not stemming from stupidity, but the fact that there's a _ton_ of good reasons to screw over your fellow being. 



Octa said:


> The ignorance to our connectedness as opposed to the knowledge of our differences is the reason humans hate one another.


 I thought we also hated one another because some humans were complete and utter monsters for the heck of it, misunderstandings, that when it comes to "Some may live and some must die" people suddenly are much less receptive when they go from group A to group B, and so on?



Octa said:


> A society that finds the ability to survive beyond the point at which it could potentially self destruct would become enlightened to the possibility of coexistence.


 Coincidentally, that's us about right now. It's actually been us for a good century or so.



Octa said:


> My alternative was that, in summary, if a highly advanced civilization found itself in a position where it needed to be something other than human in order to survive I would go along with it.


 If you can't survive as a naked human, there's, well, many other, much more cost efficient ways to go about it than "suddenly, animal people!". This is almost akin to the solution of "It's cold" being "I will artificially entice greater energy output from the sun so that more energy reaches the Earth and thus global temperatures rise and thus it's not as cold any more!" 



(specter) said:


> Of course I would; I like furs better than humans in all aspects possible.


You do realize that, outside pointless wish fulfillment, that in most regards Furs would be the same - if not inferior to - humans, yes? Just making sure.


----------



## Octa (Jul 7, 2011)

Without systematically responding to each of your comments I want to first say that there are an infinite amount of ways the future can come to be. There are many ways that people view other people, ill or not. As much as your points are valid within the current societal context, what I'm doing is creating a hypothetical one. This society would contain and value things completely apart from ours in a way that would allow it to effectively survive (unlike ours). What I don't think I could convince you of is the altruistic capacity of human kind. 

This speculative view has my own bias in terms of religious degredation, but when I say second Renisance I mean much more than degredation in religion. You did ask one forward question amidst simple jeering remarks. That was of prominent religions before the Rennisance. https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/List_of_religions_and_spiritual_traditions Don't for a second belive that there were only ever two main religions and do note that most of these are exstinct or otherwise considered mythology (today's religion is tomorrows mythology). Many of these religions exist today, most of them do not (I don't believe that this is even a complete list). I wasn't sure what your point was in this question unless you were trying to showcase that the religion still exists. If this is the case, noting that two religions existed past an age of incremental enlightenment is a poor argument no matter how you slice it.

Bottom line is that I'm speculating simply for the enjoyment of using my imagination to disseminate events based off of what I know. It's supposed to be fun.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 8, 2011)

Octa said:


> Without systematically responding to each of your comments I want to first say that there are an infinite amount of ways the future can come to be.


 Yes, and - typically - expecting genetic manipulation of humans to grind to a standstill (nay, _revert_) as human-to-animal procedures scream ahead is, well... yeah.



Octa said:


> This society would contain and value things completely apart from ours in a way that would allow it to effectively survive (unlike ours). What I don't think I could convince you of is the altruistic capacity of human kind.


 Not even a matter of societal value, it's a simple matter of Space + Resources. Unless you're in post-scarcity society, those are _always_ a concern. And considering "scarcity" includes energy and many other factors... 

It's also, overall, something you cannot properly judge even after it comes to be. All post-scarcity means is "No longer competing over limited resources". Many other sociological problems could still very well exist.



Octa said:


> That was of prominent religions before the Rennisance.


 Reading comprehension, Octa. I did not ask that _at all_.  



			
				Me said:
			
		

> Quick, name the two most populous religions in the world. Name also the forefather to both of those religions (or at least their under-populated religious sibling).
> 
> Now, answer me this: How many of those were around pre-Renaissance?


That is not the same as what you're answering. In fact, it's almost a dodge.

And yes, I realize this is fun, but I can't help but have fun messing with other people's fun. It's a nasty problem.


----------



## _Willow_ (Jul 8, 2011)

Yup >


----------



## Artillery Spam (Jul 8, 2011)

No.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 9, 2011)

Attaman said:


> You do realize that, outside pointless wish fulfillment, that in most regards Furs would be the same - if not inferior to - humans, yes? Just making sure.


 
Yes I know.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jul 9, 2011)

Only if it gave me physical or mental advantages over others and still allow me to be sexually appealing to women.


----------



## robodog (Jul 9, 2011)

Not if it meant everyone else on the planet would be transformed too. Most people don't want to be animals.


----------



## wolfystar (Jul 11, 2011)

Well I guess it would be pretty cool but people are always changing what they are and who they are, but to answer I would say yes to it.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 11, 2011)

Yes. but only if anthros were accepted into the human race. otherwise it would just be permanent suiting entourages.

my fursona is similar to my ideal self, so its like being who i want with addition of, well, a tail, snout etc.


----------



## Dreiyan (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh hell yes I would. If it was just me that was transformed i'd still do it, regardless of me being the only one. If humans came after me to kill me, I'd kill them first. Sure, that's a vicious cycle and I'd most likely end up killed or living in a remote cave, but it'd be worth it imho.

If it was not just me, but say for everyone who wanted it, then that'd be all the more reason for me to do it, I'd meet myself another anthro mate <3. Humans be damned with their prejudice and fear of the unknown!

Assuming we don't blow ourselves to kingdom come with all these nukes lying around, I'm hoping that in the next 40 years physical modification for furry-people will be more widespread, affordable, and safer.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 14, 2011)

So, your hope is not to die in a fiery nuclear holocaust with fellow people, but to die in a fiery nuclear holocaust with fellow anthropomorphized animal people? And you have no problem with murder?

Alright, I guess.


----------



## shadowdragon13 (Jul 14, 2011)

I think I would press that button. Sounds like fun. :3


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 15, 2011)

shadowdragon13 said:


> I think I would press that button. Sounds like fun. :3


 
It'll be like a brief moment of insanity, consequences be damned.


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 16, 2011)

I dunno. Would I be able to choose which species I became or would it just be random or something ? Coz' I'm not turning the world into anthros to end up as something I like even less than my original ugly face


----------



## Fenno (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes. I would. It'd be nice if the world worked like that.


----------



## Bliss (Jul 16, 2011)

Noooope. Occasional shape-shifter would be acceptable.


----------



## Fenno (Jul 16, 2011)

Perhaps that would be nice, but that's not the question at hand... It's sort of a yes or no thing. Atleast the curtsied would be happy. 

It would be cool if you could press a button that would allow furries to see the world as being full of anthros, but in actuality, the anthros were humans....


----------



## ColdWarWolf (Jul 19, 2011)

F what the rest of the world thinks, id be a sergal all day everyday


----------



## Fenno (Jul 19, 2011)

Sergal?


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 19, 2011)

Just googled it. If they are what I think they are, they're pretty awesome, I'll admit.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/212/1220185326trancymickserxc9.jpg/ Is this a Sergal ?


----------



## Granas (Jul 19, 2011)

Definitely


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 19, 2011)

Did you just watch "The Box?" I sure didn't, but I know what it is about.
Please learn to use search, but don't necro. Necroing involves replying to a dead thread that has been abandoned of attention (replies) for years.
This is Captain Obvious, out...


----------



## ColdWarWolf (Jul 19, 2011)

yup, thats a sergal


----------



## HeroHoxha (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes I would. Like one of the posters above stated, my fursona is my ideal self: smart, serious, strong, sexy, cute and has a sense of humor at the same time. I'd feel more comfortable in my own body and that would certainly help with confidence and social akwardness and shyness and what have you. I mean, from what people tell me, I'm not a bad looking guy, but I still have doubts about my appearance and often undermine myself. Being an anthro wolf would definately raise my comfort level even if I was living in a world filled with humans.


----------



## LordBorel (Jul 20, 2011)

I would, for the simple reason that it is a button, and buttons MUST BE PRESSED.


----------



## RiskyFrisky (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes. Though shampoo costs would be out the roof and diets would be terrifying.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 22, 2011)

RiskyFrisky said:


> Though shampoo costs would be out the roof



Us felines only need our tongues.
Or just replace shower with a gigantic artificial tongue


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 22, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> Us felines only need our tongues.
> Or just replace shower with a gigantic artificial tongue



All aboard the next train to nightmareville !


----------



## Suezotiger (Jul 22, 2011)

RiskyFrisky said:


> Yes. Though shampoo costs would be out the roof and diets would be terrifying.



A lot of people already use body wash, which would just get replaced by the shampoo. Also, if you're washing your entire body with it, there's no need to buy soap.


----------



## thewall (Jul 22, 2011)

If this happened, I would never lick myself.  I don't need to cough up hairballs.

If I would press it?  Hard to say....


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jul 24, 2011)

I wouldn`t press the button. 

I think a far more viable solution would be a VR setup similar to the matrix whereupon the user could enter a world of his own devising to be shared with other users as the desire may be. It`d be similar to the matrix actually, people living a fake life inside a computer program.


Wait. O.O If you died in the furtix, would you really be dead??? :V


----------



## thewall (Jul 25, 2011)

Although It wouldn't be too bad.... change is hard, but it might be worth it because I would get retractable claws, superhearing, fangs, and night vision.  I could get used to that.

Unfortunately:

http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/CarnivoreConfusion
http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/FurryConfusion


----------



## dickstamper (Jul 26, 2011)

I would press it without hesitation. :3


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;1jjN-H62U64]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jjN-H62U64&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## AlphaSilverWolf (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes i would


----------



## Obtuse tail (Jul 30, 2011)

Meh.

If it was temporary, or i could set how long i would be said anthro, then i would.


----------



## Sundown (Jul 31, 2011)

Permanently? No. Maybe on a temporary basis, but certainly not forever.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 31, 2011)

Sundown said:


> Permanently? No. Maybe on a temporary basis, but certainly not forever.



This is pretty much the most agreed upon answer


----------



## Halfside (Aug 2, 2011)

Depends, am I the only one? than no, i would be lonely, now if everyone had the option and where saying yes than I would. 

But than again, we would have anti-anthro's and what not, perhaps some hate crimes and oh dear.

So its a perhaps from me. If I am offered I well let you guys know.


----------



## Ravendarus (Aug 3, 2011)

Silver Dragon said:


> If there was a button that eliminated all porn from the fandom, would you press it?


By far


----------



## Ravendarus (Aug 3, 2011)

No.
If it was temporary, yes, but forever - no.


----------



## thewall (Aug 5, 2011)

I would make it permanent without hesitation if it weren't for a few kinks.  What/who would everyone eat??  Would it be ok to eat/experiment on/enslave nonanthropomorphic animals if their anthropomorphic counterparts existed alongside them?  If there were humans existing alongside us, will there be fantastic racism?


----------



## Bade (Aug 14, 2011)

Hell yes


----------



## iconmaster (Aug 14, 2011)

There is a good number of arguments against pressing the button, with merit as well. Would I press te button? Against common sense, yes. I would.


----------



## Heimdal (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes?

Humanity is already pretty "human-like", so nothing would really have to change to become anthropomorphic.
(Although, in that specific interpretation, I wouldn't. "Pressing the button" would be a metaphor for some sort of mental illness where you think/convince yourself everything has been changed, when nothing actually has.)


----------



## Mr. Warper (Aug 18, 2011)

Would I'd be more homo or more sapien if I pressed?


----------



## Xeno (Sep 9, 2011)

I probably would, just because I think it would be interesting.


----------



## Stormtail (Sep 9, 2011)

If the button were to change everybody I wouldn't want to force this on them, but if it would simply change me I would press it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Alpha502 (Sep 11, 2011)

If it changed the whole world, I would not press it. That would make everything boring :|

If it changed everyone who _wants _to be changed, yes.

If it changed only me, I need to go find that button.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 11, 2011)

No, because I love my mushy human self.


----------



## cjkrythos (Sep 18, 2011)

Id much rather just have random shapeshifting abilities, turn into whatever I wanted, whenever i wanted.  Would be fun, could turn into an anthro if I wanted.  Or I could turn into some nightmarish creature, attend an Earnest Angely show in person and ask to be "healed".  Could turn into the form of a woman, climb into bed with someone and in the middle of the fun, turn back and yell "SURPRISE!"  Seriously, shapechanging is the only ability worth having.  heck, I could grow wings and fly if I wanted, saving myself a ton in gas costs.


----------



## RyantheJanitor (Sep 22, 2011)

I WOULD! I am freakin' sick of humans!


----------



## EchoWolf (Sep 25, 2011)

Yea absolutely it would just make everything more interesting but actually id only do it if I could pick what I became if it was random fuck no I could get like a shitty anthro stickbug or a hippo no offense to anyone who likes those things i was just thinkin of two things I really wouldnt want to be


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 26, 2011)

A year or so after my first comment here and my anwser is still yes. :L


----------



## Xeno (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes, because I hate what I look like as a human.


----------



## Bliss (Sep 26, 2011)

_Noooooooope.
_
I want to shapeshift into a god-dragon thingy temporarily, when I feel like that. D:


----------



## vladkov1x (Oct 7, 2011)

Silver Dragon said:


> If there was a button that eliminated all porn from the fandom, would you press it?


nop o3o


----------



## thewall (Oct 10, 2011)

RyantheJanitor said:


> I WOULD! I am freakin' sick of humans!



Sick of what?  Being human or of humans?  Human's aren't that bad....

And besides, if we lived in an alternate universe populated with anthropomorphs, they would be just as retarded as humanity.


----------



## Vega (Oct 10, 2011)

I would definitely want to become an anthropomorphic wolf.  If my current looks(Look at the picture in my profile) aren't getting me a boyfriend by now, then who knows?  Maybe being an anthro wolf might bag me a cute guy.


----------



## chestnutgeld (Oct 10, 2011)

no not permantly but able to change at will,that would drive some people completely crazy,to me an anthro hore mare or stallion,better if it were an anthro unicorn mare or stallion,would that knock their socks off.


----------



## vladkov1x (Oct 11, 2011)

mike37 said:


> Sick of what?  Being human or of humans?  Human's aren't that bad....  And besides, if we lived in an alternate universe populated with anthropomorphs, they would be just as retarded as humanity.


 well he had a point o3o


----------



## GripeTheGryphon (Oct 15, 2011)

Only if I could change back and forth between them.  It wouldn't make sense otherwise.


----------



## RNorthex (Oct 15, 2011)

i would ofc and i would never change back, if possible, even erase all my memories of any humans for that matter xP
but then again, i don't know what the situation would be like after that....world war 3? anthros vs sick, close minded humans
would be kinda weird


----------



## koolkat (Oct 16, 2011)

It depends really, at first glance it might sound "OH EM GEE SO AWESOME!!!!" but thinking of it in depth makes it seem as a very poor decision.

First we gotta think of what happens after you have become your fursona, maybe you have a wank in excitement first, but after that? Will you go hom to your friends/family and expect them to recognize you and even understand what is even going on?
The extreme media attention you will atrract will be a serious issue for you as well, you will through your entire life be followed by media and stuff.
You will be a huge target for lunatics with unexplained motives to why they want to kill you, may they believe that you are an ungodly abomination or just someone who wants to kill someone and make themselves heard.

So, no.


----------



## Xandrah (Oct 17, 2011)

Would do anything to be my Dragoness self.


----------



## Jahd (Oct 17, 2011)

It really really depends. Would I be the only one, or would a large number of other people also be changed somehow? What would the status of said individuals be in society? It's all well and good to say yes, but if you're the only one, then you've got a lifetime of hiding and isolation ahead of you. Similarly, if such people were thought of as abominations, you might just see anthro concentration camps in some countries, quite possibly WWII era style internment camps in others. Lets not forget, we still have massive hate issues for HUMANS just having skin colors, faiths or sexualities we don't like. -_-  Now if the question was: If given the chance to become an anthropomorph permenantly and live in a society where it was socially acceptable? Then I'd say yes.


----------



## DingosHalberd (Oct 19, 2011)

No. Whilst it would be nice to have an anthromorphic species, you have to think of it practically - if everyone was a carnivore, we'd have to create enough food for 7 Billion of them. Herbivores not so bad, nor Omnivores, but if you have 'dfferent' species (eg. Sue is a giraffe, Tom is a bobcat) then that creates more food issues, industry issues (both workplace in regards to tools and retail in regards to, say, clothes) as well as societal ones (ultra racism!). It's not practical. It would be nice if werewolves or some alien race that looked anthro existed, and perhaps they do - but having our species become something else wouldn't work. Humans get along just fine as they are and our society is built to serve us appropriately.


----------



## shetira (Oct 22, 2011)

If I had a big button that said "turn everyone to anthro cheetahs of their own personal sexual preference" ... I would probably break the thing by hitting it too hard. >.>


----------



## Inucroft (Oct 23, 2011)

Yes, long as my personality isn't changed by doing so nor is my ability to eat what i eat now.


----------



## Aidy (Oct 23, 2011)

god what, i thought these threads weren't allowed?


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 23, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> god what, i thought these threads weren't allowed?



It's severely frowned upon to make new ones.
So this one has been stickied just so people post their comments here.


----------



## Aidy (Oct 23, 2011)

oh i see


----------



## Not-a-DJ (Oct 24, 2011)

Tempting, but I imagine that I would regret it within a few days... So only if I had control over it, and switch back and forth. Which would be freaking _awesome._


----------



## Sharga (Oct 31, 2011)

Absolutely not! I love the body I was born with and even if life sucks sometimes, I know that there would still be a human brain behind whatever anthropomorphic form I took on and therefore, those problems wouldn't go away. Now if one could cherry pick aspects such as heightened senses and wings, or (in a world where one wouldnt immediately become shot down/a government project) shift temporarily...that, I would sign up for in a heartbeat.


----------



## Furrywolfe (Nov 2, 2011)

*Sigh* Yes, yes I would. I'm sick and tired of humans and the fact that I'm associated with them makes it worse.. to me. I definitely would.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 3, 2011)

Furrywolfe said:


> *Sigh* Yes, yes I would. I'm sick and tired of humans and the fact that I'm associated with them makes it worse.. to me. I definitely would.


 ... Wolf. So you want to move away from a highly social species to one that's highly territorial, aggressive, prone to violence to display dominance, and is rigidly controlled / prone to casting out the weak to die?


----------



## thewall (Nov 4, 2011)

Attaman said:


> ... Wolf. So you want to move away from a highly social species to one that's highly territorial, aggressive, prone to violence to display dominance, and is rigidly controlled / prone to casting out the weak to die?



Well, if you were to keep your human memories, it may not be a problem.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 5, 2011)

mike37 said:


> Well, if you were to keep your human memories, it may not be a problem.


 _It'd be humans who were more instinctively predisposed toward being dicks at people outside their family._


----------



## Nerts (Nov 5, 2011)

It'd land my ass in some lab that's not on any maps and a hundred miles from anywhere, so no.


----------



## Conker (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes because then I'd be a biological organism and not a robot with a sword for a penis and guns for nipples :[ 

I'd also have a pretty tail!


----------



## sexonfireiscool (Nov 8, 2011)

I would press that button so fast.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 8, 2011)

sexonfireiscool said:


> I would press that button so fast.



Because all humans are bad and animals are better bluh bluh ? :V


----------



## SindirisLeptailurus (Nov 12, 2011)

That's a tough one, it would be fun and out of the norm. Probably not just because the military would want to harvest my organs and use me to invent a serum for super soldiers.... or something.


----------



## Babkock (Nov 13, 2011)

Hell yeah. Can I remain a human, though, for practical purposes?


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 14, 2011)

Babkock said:


> Hell yeah. Can I remain a human, though, for practical purposes?



I don't get it. If given the choice you'd permanently (24/24 hours, 7/7 days) become an anthropomorph, yet wish to remain human for practical purposes ? I fear there has been a misunderstanding here.


----------



## Babkock (Nov 14, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> I don't get it. If given the choice you'd permanently (24/24 hours, 7/7 days) become an anthropomorph, yet wish to remain human for practical purposes ? I fear there has been a misunderstanding here.



If given the choice, I'd turn everyone else into an anthropomorph and remain a human. I need my thumbs.


----------



## Kaamos (Nov 15, 2011)

Yithian said:


> So say you had a button that would change you and  all those around you into anthropomorphic creatures would you press  it?



If such a button existed it would be my moral obligation to ensure its immediate and absolute destruction.


----------



## Traven V (Nov 19, 2011)

shteev said:


> If there was said button, and I pressed it, would this thread disappear or turn into a "Would you turn Human?" thread?


Nah it's still this universe, that's probably happening in some parallel universe, lol.
Well, I guess becoming a permanent anthropomorph would make one very popular in the furry crowd, and think of all the money you could make whoring yourself out to all the fellow furs, XD, that is if you didn't get captured by scientists or something :/


----------



## TraceGrey (Nov 19, 2011)

Depends I guess...on what said anthropomorph would look like. If it was like a realistic fursuit (like Beastcub's suits) then great, yes. If it was like one of those creepy laytex masks... NO WAY. I enjoy being attractive in some way.
If the former was the case, then I'd do it in a heartbeat. Though I'd have to buy a lot of shampoo...and conditioner, and that would be annoying.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 19, 2011)

I would probably do it.


----------



## tas294 (Nov 21, 2011)

Kaamos said:


> If such a button existed it would be my moral obligation to ensure its immediate and absolute destruction.


This, a thousand times this.


----------



## Vorthon (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd press the button for sure. Being human is so freaking limiting. 'Sides, winters get cold up here. The fur would be nice.


----------



## Masami (Dec 4, 2011)

As others have said, it's a highly situational question. All by myself? No. I wouldn't want the scrutiny of being the only anthro in the entire world. If it was being offered to more than just myself, the chances I would do it would increase with to the amount of people the choice was offered to.


----------



## Creamsicle (Dec 4, 2011)

Assuming I could still get&hold a job, YES.



Traven V said:


> Nah it's still this universe, that's probably happening in some parallel universe, lol.


Skinsuits? lol


----------



## gokorahn (Dec 4, 2011)

I would press it if I knew who else would be turned with me, if I was the only one who was being made into an anthro, no. I like living, and hate being in a lab being studied by a bunch of creepy people


----------



## B0X (Dec 5, 2011)

You people are crazy, dreaming of this.


----------



## Superfoxy (Dec 5, 2011)

Oh look, it's this thread again.

Yes.

Good to see I haven't missed much...


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 5, 2011)

I would become permanently human-like, yes.


----------



## Cayne (Dec 15, 2011)

Against all common sense I probably would... Now if I haad a choice between this and the power to control time then it'd be a different story!


----------



## Teal (Dec 17, 2011)

Nah, the world is screwed up enough as it is.


----------



## JC~Jox (Dec 18, 2011)

I think everyone can relate to wanting to be something different or being somewhere different. I would press the button if it change the world around me and not just myself. Living in a new world, now that's something dreams are made out of.


----------



## Teal (Dec 18, 2011)

I changed my mind, I want to press the button just to screw everyone over.


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 18, 2011)

TealMoon said:


> I changed my mind, I want to press the button just to screw everyone over.





Spoiler:  what we have here


----------



## Sexto Gato (Dec 18, 2011)

I would if it only involved me and the people around me were my friends. Not those literally around me right now. They wouldn't be happy about what happened. :c


----------



## Machine (Dec 18, 2011)

I'd do it for the lulz.


----------



## Teal (Dec 18, 2011)

Moth said:


> I'd do it for the lulz.



The only reason anyone does anything.


----------



## Kapherdel (Dec 18, 2011)

I would have to put some serious thought into it.  The fact that I would be so different from everyone else would probably get me into some sticky situations.  Maybe if humans relaxed a bit about freakishly different people/things, I would, but with how everything is at the moment, and the chances of me never being able to leave my home again, the answer is no.


----------



## Furries (Dec 18, 2011)

I wouldn't push it.
I'm not a freak.


----------



## Kapherdel (Dec 19, 2011)

You're a furry, right?  We're all a bit freaky here. :V


----------



## Teal (Dec 19, 2011)

We're all mad here.


----------



## DarkWarlock (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh shit. I would.
I'd would be awesome.
And I would be curious what everyone would be. o.o

But I guess relationships might be a bit more difficult if the speciese were too different... Unless it's a certain degree of anthro... Then I guess I see no harm in a mouse boy and an elephant girl or anything like that. :3


----------



## Nathan24 (Dec 27, 2011)

if it was just a button to make others turn into anthros that wanted to be. then yes.


----------



## Azerith (Dec 28, 2011)

YES... of course I mean why not? whats the harm in making everyone anthro... just think about the ladies for a second, and think how much less weird we would all be... and how fuzzy we would all be except for those who are not as fuzzy as others~ it would be the perfect world


----------



## Edward Fox (Jan 1, 2012)

Definitely. I also already have my evil master plan ready to make my life bearable living amongst humans. In case it might happen sometime. :3


----------



## mrfoxwily (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't leave my house much except for work. Why not?


----------



## SirWulf (Jan 3, 2012)

At some point here, no one with 100 posts or more thought this thread was worthwhile.  I daresay that it may be in good taste to follow their lead.  The only reason I am posting here is in love for my fellow fur.


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Jan 3, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> We're all mad here.



We all float down here.


But yes, I would certainly be interested in this button with my childhood dream of making the world's biggest carpet.


----------



## Slyther_Whitewing (Jan 3, 2012)

I'd push it out of spite for humanity as a whole.  I wouldn't even care if we all went into a global firesale of freaking out and shitstorms, the more panic created the better.


----------



## SirWulf (Jan 5, 2012)

Slyther_Whitewing said:


> I'd push it out of spite for humanity as a whole.  I wouldn't even care if we all went into a global firesale of freaking out and shitstorms, the more panic created the better.


Somehow this philosophy makes perfect sense.


----------



## Astro_Ferret (Jan 10, 2012)

I can't even go a day without shaving my legs, I think if I had to be completely covered in hair for the rest of my life I might throw myself off a bridge.


----------



## Emberli_Blackfox (Jan 10, 2012)

As stated in op no. If I hit the button and everyone changed I don't think I'd like that but if just those who wanted to he anthro got changed then sure I'd love to be anthro, I just don't see the point in changing those who enjoy being human.


----------



## veeno (Jan 10, 2012)

Emberli_Blackfox said:


> As stated in op no. If I hit the button and everyone changed I don't think I'd like that but if just those who wanted to he anthro got changed then sure I'd love to be anthro, I just don't see the point in changing those who enjoy being human.


Wise choice.


----------



## The_Mask (Jan 11, 2012)

Spontaneous combustion would become a problem.


----------



## ryanleblanc (Jan 11, 2012)

Hmm, so long as I could be a skinny, fairly attractive canid of intricately mixed lineage. So i guess what I'm saying is, so long as people stay roughly the same as they were but just anthropomorphized. Then I'd do it for the fun of it. Of course if it was permanent and I was actually given this option in REAL LIFE then no I would not.


----------



## ADF (Jan 12, 2012)

My curiosity isn't so much "would you" but rather "would you remember"?

We appreciate furries because we are not furries, because we have an outsider perspective of the animal kingdom; and can essentially romanticise the animal form. A tail is common place amongst animals, we only obsess over them so much because we don't have one. If humans had tails, we wouldn't care.

So my question to people would be, would you want to remember previously being human? If there was no choice in the change, but you could choose to remember or not, what would people's decision be?

A world of born furries, that has always been furry, are going to view their bodies as being as mundane as we view ours. But they would be able to go about their lives with normalcy. If we chose to remember, then we'd be able to experience the form from the human perspective and perhaps some of us will appreciate it. But there would always be that prior knowledge of once being human, for better or worse. You'd never feel as comfortable and natural in that body as someone who chose to forget.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jan 12, 2012)

ADF said:


> My curiosity isn't so much "would you" but rather "would you remember"?
> 
> We appreciate furries because we are not furries, because we have an outsider perspective of the animal kingdom; and can essentially romanticise the animal form. A tail is common place amongst animals, we only obsess over them so much because we don't have one. If humans had tails, we wouldn't care.
> 
> ...


You should check out End Town if you haven't already. First characters you're introduced to are human but most of the cast is anthro, and once you get into the meat of the story, it explores that very issue quite a lot.


----------



## fbocabral (Jan 14, 2012)

That is a good point, ADF. But, even if we couldnt' remember of being human, I'd have to say maybe people would be less (or more?) prejudiced. Humans have different colors, hair, eyes and some minor things, but that is enough to create hate. If we had foxes, wolves, cats, bears, racoons, birds, reptiles and whatever more can come out of your furry mind, maybe we'd learn to accept the differences more easily...
Or it would lead us to a global war between species and general hate. Besides, it would be weird a fox having a baby with a cat. Maybe they couldn't procreate, or maybe their offspring would be hated by the society. So that sweet girl you love, you'd have to give up her, cuz she's a different species than yours. OH, THE DRAMA!! =0

uhn... guess I'm getting off topic. But I think I've made my point


----------



## ADF (Jan 14, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> You should check out End Town if you haven't already.



I've been looking through it, interesting read.


----------



## Abbi Normal (Jan 16, 2012)

Push all the buttons!


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 16, 2012)

i would push it quicker than a heartbeat


----------



## Knucxsonia (Jan 19, 2012)

Hm, this is a hard question for me. While it'd be cool to be an anthro wolf, what would it do for me other than make me look cool? It wouldn't help me if I get into the CSI or FBI because my constant shedding would mess up the evidence XD And my eyesight might end up worse than it already is.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 19, 2012)

fbocabral said:


> That is a good point, ADF. But, even if we couldnt' remember of being human, I'd have to say maybe people would be less (or more?) prejudiced.


 The latter. Definitely the latter.



fbocabral said:


> Humans have different colors, hair, eyes and some minor things, but that is enough to create hate. If we had foxes, wolves, cats, bears, racoons, birds, reptiles and whatever more can come out of your furry mind, maybe we'd learn to accept the differences more easily...


 And yet you still have the exact same problems of hair, eye, sex, etcetera.

Humans aren't dicks because "OMG HYOOMAN". We're dicks because we are in a world of shortage / conflict, and there will always be conflict when there's competition. Something _has_ to lose out, and not everyone will gracefully do so (or gracefully acknowledge that they're already acquired their fair / more-than-fair share). This is not to say that removing all competition will remove hatred / violence, but it's a very real problem that must be addressed early on, or else there will always be the divide of "Haves" and "Have Nots".



fbocabral said:


> Maybe they couldn't procreate,


 They couldn't, outside generic Furry hand-wavery. It'd be like a Human trying to have a child with a Gorilla, assuming they were fortunate enough to be that genetically resemblant. More likely than not it'd be like trying to breed your pet dog with the neighbor's pet iguana.


----------



## Knucxsonia (Jan 20, 2012)

Attaman said:


> Humans aren't dicks because "OMG HYOOMAN". We're dicks because we are in a world of shortage / conflict, and there will always be conflict when there's competition. Something _has_ to lose out, and not everyone will gracefully do so (or gracefully acknowledge that they're already acquired their fair / more-than-fair share). This is not to say that removing all competition will remove hatred / violence, but it's a very real problem that must be addressed early on, or else there will always be the divide of "Haves" and "Have Nots".



Exactly. If, say, every human in the world because an animal with human qualities (not only superficial, but intelligence/personality wise), they'd still be the same. Not exactly because they were humans, but because they have their own opinions and were taught different things. In fact, there could still be racism due to certain animals not taking a liking to certain animals, say...wolves and bears. There would also still be homophobia, which I've seen in a furry before. And of course, if you had the choice to have your fur in a bunch of rainbow colors, there'd be hatred between the rainbows and the naturally-colored anthros. Then there's different languages, which other people seem to hate only for the reason that they can't speak said language.

Aand I'm off topic O_O Apologies, I just had to get my opinion out there.


----------



## Greg (Jan 20, 2012)

i'd only press a button that'd turn me for a day. i'd hate the consequences of permanent transformation. i wouldn't even want to willingly change to/back because i'd quickly lose appreciation of my body. for one thing, i'd have to wear pants backwards to accommodate the tail which just looks stupid.


----------



## Abbi Normal (Jan 24, 2012)

Of course there would be more conflict. All of a sudden, we live in a wold where one half of the population thinks the other half looks delicious. Suddenly we have to have a separate law enforcement department to deal with lion-on-gazelle crime. Our prisons will be overflowing with female praying mantises that decided they wanted children. Riots will start in the street when a cat and a dog look at each other funny.


----------



## DruidsgoPewPew (Jan 27, 2012)

Weeeelllllll... Given the chance, I would love to have a button that could transform me into my 'sona, but not those who are not furries. that might start a cataclysm >.> *ahem* with the general "human" public


----------



## Solinuas (Feb 2, 2012)

So long as there was mental changes as well, and then i would fight in the war that would happen when humans inevitably tried to kill the furs -.-


----------



## Attaman (Feb 2, 2012)

DruidsgoPewPew said:


> Weeeelllllll... Given the chance, I would love to have a button that could transform me into my 'sona, but not those who are not furries. that might start a cataclysm >.> *ahem* with the general "human" public


Because only the humans could be aggressors, obviously. Definitely not the large number of persecution complex people who suddenly think they'll be able to tear someone apart with their bare hands and show signs of "Us versus them" mentalities.



Solinuas said:


> So long as there was mental changes as well,


 So, you want to press a button that not only forces large numbers of people to be changed _bodily_ against their will, but rapes their minds as well? And it's _humanity_ you're worried about?



Solinuas said:


> and then i would fight in the war that would happen when humans inevitably tried to kill the furs -.-


 First, the war would go hilariously poorly unless Furries get super powers: Claws and fur don't help versus 7.62 NATO. Second, you are talking about mass-lobotomization / brain-rewriting of those changed. Why must Humanity be the aggressor?

Also, Druid, this is why you should be more concerned about those who want the change. Complete disregard for another person's sanctity of body / mind, itching to genocide some filthy "hyoomanz", etcetera.


----------



## Kaibunny94 (Feb 3, 2012)

I would press it and then go and live somewhere private with a couple of others who chose to as well.


----------



## Spatel (Feb 3, 2012)

ADF said:


> We appreciate furries because we are not furries, because we have an outsider perspective of the animal kingdom; and can essentially romanticise the animal form. A tail is common place amongst animals, we only obsess over them so much because we don't have one. If humans had tails, we wouldn't care.



"If everyone had something they wanted, then it would be awful because they wouldn't be able to romanticize having it, it would become dull and routine" isn't an argument to not have something. Maybe if we didn't have fingers, but every other animal still had them, we'd romanticize having fingers. It's nice that they're something we can take for granted though. I would certainly rather have useful body parts that make my life a lot better.

Let's put your paragraph another way:

Suppose if I pressed a button, we could have brains that were 3x as intelligent. We might romanticize having more intelligence, but once I press the button, that romantic notion that our lives would be better if we were that smart would itself--disappear. We'd all get used to being smarter, it would become the new 'average', and a whole new host of problems would set in for the world, to replace the old ones.

The human body isn't perfect. There are traits other animals have that it'd be nice to have. If I could press a button to get them, irrevocably, I'd press it and never look back.


----------



## Htedomsa (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes and I would push it for everyone in the world just so people couldn't post how tired they are of threads because now they have paws and can't type 8 million posts to be 1337 h@x0rz ;p


----------



## hontor (Feb 7, 2012)

For all of can not decide, but about myself, I probably would have refused.
 In general, I would like to spend lots and lots of lives in the form of various animals, and then to be born human, and remember how it was)


----------



## KittenClawBite (Feb 7, 2012)

I'd totally want to be a permanent one ^.^


----------



## Ometochtli (Feb 8, 2012)

I would probably become a permanent anthro.


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Feb 9, 2012)

Is there a 3-day free trial available before the final decision? :V


----------



## CaptainEllipsis (Feb 9, 2012)

I'd probably press it just to see what everyone would turn into. I'm sure there'd be some....odd creatures.


----------



## SilverScythe (Feb 10, 2012)

LOL, it would be sweet, but I think I'd refuse! :'D
... or maybe, I only keep a tail! LOL, I dunno, having a tail would be really cool xDDDDD


----------



## Xash (Feb 12, 2012)

hmmm... yes and no. if it just changed me into my sona for a day or a week i would be fine with that. but if it changed everyone forever then no. theres just too much risk.
- it would shorten your life significantly (even if its just for a day) as animals, even anthro ones, have much shorter life spans (and especially mine considering he has a set age span instead of a set age. he is 12-20)
- i wouldnt feel comforable walking around naked and i wouldnt go outside
- no thumbs would get annoying quickly
- language. just because a sona SEEMS to speak English doesnt mean it really can. like a translated manga or dubbed anime. changed for reading or listening purposes but still technically Japanese. for all we know furries speak their own unique language
- eating would be harder and more annoying

EDIT: actually, regarding the post before mine, if you could only transfer parts i would. id get the ears and tail as my sona's tail would be easy to fit in pants and the ears would be useful and would look good


----------



## oddeofreq (Feb 13, 2012)

If i could be a snow leopard, then yes.

Condition:  I'm not the only anthro in the world.  that would be sad.  but if every furry in the world turned anthro then :YATTA:  sign me up.


----------



## Semisar (Feb 14, 2012)

Yithian said:


> So say you had a button that would change you and all those around you into anthropomorphic creatures would you press it?



I don't have the right to press that button for everyone else. Even though I would be really curious to see what everyone would become, and how it would affect the world, I don't really have the right to make that decision.


----------



## ADF (Feb 19, 2012)

Just got the latest in a series of commissions I hired blekarotva for, which are semi based on the whole "what if furry?" concept. I say that because it takes my sona and sticks them in a human designed world. Like if he just woke up furry and went about his business not realizing, but everything is still human designed. Finding mundane things surprisingly troublesome, when they were so simple before. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6636252/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6666458/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6808524/ <- toilet use, but clean
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7431879/

There's not many because the artist encountered problems their end regarding receiving payment, halting images after the last one I paid for. Hopefully something we can sort out.

He's essentially going to encounter more problems the longer it goes on. Getting out of bed wasn't a issue, but he had to use the loo backwards because of there being no tail accommodation. Then he's making a mess in the shower; because of having to manage additional limbs. 

Hopefully we can get the payment thing sorted, as I enjoy what's been done so far. Emphasising anthro differences from humans is a fun theme I find.


----------



## Rhuedog (Feb 21, 2012)

yyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:grin:


----------



## HowlerMonkey (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh yes I would be very tempted to but I don't know if I could actually bring myself to change others against their will so sadly my ultimate decision would have to be no until the rules of the action changed. Nii.


----------



## Kitutal (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm wondering, theoretically, under the multiverse theory, there will be one version of reality where this does happen and one where it doesn't, and then after that, in the one where it does, everything that could work out differently will result in so many other realities, each slightly different. So, all I have to do is find the one that works out best, and move into that. Problem solved.


----------



## Traven V (Mar 14, 2012)

I've given this more thought. I wouldn't mind being a shape shifter if that was an option (I'm sure a lot would too), just form not mentality, or personally, just be able to shape shift. I dunno


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes. I would become a permanent anthromorph in a second.




I believe through retroviruses, surgery, and tweaking metabolic functions it is possible with today's technology.
The project would take several years; but I have an idea on how to get it done. I would, however, need alot more cash.


----------



## Onnes (Mar 14, 2012)

Kosdu said:


> Yes. I would become a permanent anthromorph in a second.
> 
> I believe through retroviruses, surgery, and tweaking metabolic functions it is possible with today's technology.
> The project would take several years; but I have an idea on how to get it done. I would, however, need alot more cash.



Man, do I hope you were high when you posted this. That you think such a thing would even be near the realm of possibility with "today's technology" implies you have absolutely no clue what said technology is.


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 14, 2012)

It is possible, I think.
It would just be highly basic, mostly superficial.


I'm not talking *poof* your an anthromorphic being. I mean, many grafts, bone restructuring, and other very painful methods. I believe that if we gain a further understanding of the potential uses of retroviruses in therapy to alter the gentic make up of certain strands of DNA, it will be possible for a more profound change. This is a bit beyond us because we are not familar enough with the neccesary genes to successfully pull this off.

By several years, I mean a very long time, with variable success rate. There will undoubtedly be many health problems resulting from the aforementioned methods.




We have basic holograms (in reality, full 3-d displays), hover cars, artificial intelligence programs (rudimentery, yes), laser weapons (yes, you can make them. At home, if you care to. Nothing too fancy.), and we have space vehicles that run off of ion engines. We have doubled the life expectency of mice through altering but a few small strands of DNA.
Bunch of other "crazy sci-fi" stuff too.

There is a rather large difference between not possible and not feasible due to ethic, financial, relevancy concerns.


I do believe it can be done. It won't be easy, it probably won't be legal.


----------



## Lunar (Mar 14, 2012)

If it wasn't for the fact that I'd probably never be able to find love again, yeah, it'd be cool.  But no one would want to date a cow x3

By that I mean my girlfriend.  :V  If I woke up as a brown-spotted, blonde anthro heifer, she'd dump me on the spot.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 14, 2012)

Kosdu said:


> I believe through retroviruses, surgery, and tweaking metabolic functions it is possible with today's technology.
> The project would take several years; but I have an idea on how to get it done. I would, however, need alot more cash.


No, not in the least. In the very least, the skeletal, endocrine, integumentary, muscle, nervous, and circulatory systems would _all_ need to be re-written. And if you're trying to make reproductively viable anthropomorphs (if someone can even retain fertility after all the drugs that have been pumped through their system), that's another system. 

This is also excluding the hilarious amounts of time that would be necessary for such a procedure, well into _decades_ of surgical procedures, assorted therapies, rehabilitation, constant psychiatric evaluation, no doubt hilarious odds of infection / cancer / something not sticking...

Basically, the only purpose for the scientific community to do this is very literally "Because we can". There is absolutely _zero_ advantage to such a procedure. It's a gargantuan money / resource sink, it advances absolutely nothing (or at least nothing that couldn't have been advanced with much more practical alternatives), at best fulfills wishful fantasies and at worst treats several varieties of psychosis as if valid mental issues, etcetera. The money would literally be better spent on the _Halo_ SPARTAN program than attempting such a procedure for animal-people.


----------



## Semisar (Mar 15, 2012)

Kosdu said:


> I believe through retroviruses, surgery, and tweaking metabolic functions it is possible with today's technology.
> The project would take several years; but I have an idea on how to get it done. I would, however, need alot more cash.



Actually I've heard from someone in university taking biology courses relevent to this that it is on the far fringe of what's theoretically possible. It's also theoretically possible to win the lottery 100 times in a row, which is about how possible this would be with today's technology. The biggest problem would be that there would be a 99.99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999% chance that you would get cancer everywhere and die. This sort of technology shouldn't be really making any serious headway for many thousand more years. Also I can see no real reason for it besides perhaps to change the way someone looks if they need to be in hiding or something, but certainly not for the purpose of making anthropomorphs.


----------



## Goronian (Mar 15, 2012)

Frankly, I began to seriously consider various consequences of such an action, including revolutions in some countries with heightened political tensions and the like. But then I realized, what exactly I was doing and give myself a good slap.

About the operation thing. Yeah, it may be theoretically feasible... Someday. But what's the point? It's the same, as gender reassignment surgery, really - you end up as a cruel mockery of both states.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 15, 2012)

Goronian said:


> Frankly, I began to seriously consider various consequences of such an action, including revolutions in some countries with heightened political tensions and the like. But then I realized, what exactly I was doing and give myself a good slap.
> 
> About the operation thing. Yeah, it may be theoretically feasible... Someday. But what's the point? It's the same, as gender reassignment surgery, really - you end up as a cruel mockery of both states.


The thing is, gender reassignment is to "species reassignment" as long division is to advanced calculus. If species reassignment ever becomes as cost feasible as gender reassignment, odds are _extremely_ high that there are much more excessive / impressive procedures going on at the moment, and no-one is going to bat an eye at such. When it becomes financially feasible for someone making $26,000 USD / year to replace their entire skeletal and integumentary system, re-write their nervous system, and finangle with a few more, people have very probably come to terms with the procedure.


----------



## ErikutoSan (Mar 15, 2012)

If i could become my fursona and others around me i wouldn't mind.

I'd just like to be a dragon because dragons are epic.

And plus I'd have a real tail too 

But then again If the people around me acted as if they were a furry too, as if nothing changed, then I'm fine by that


----------



## Spatel (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't think surgical species reassignment ever be practical. Genetic engineering though, perhaps hundreds to thousands of years from now, assuming we don't fuck our planet's resources over and kill ourselves. As for sex reassignment: I could see us getting to a point where complete brain transplants are possible, allowing MtFs and FtMs to swap and get the real thing. Or perhaps they could just grow designer bodies and move brains into them, like Kaiba.

More likely than any of those, I think virtual reality will become possible much earlier, linking all the senses of the brain to digital inputs. People would spend an ever-increasing amount of time in these universes. In a virtual world you could easily have any kind of body, and it wouldn't be a commitment or anything. If you got tired of it, swap it for the next one! It's not real, and it doesn't even take resources to swap. Just a few numbers on a machine.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 16, 2012)

If you think virtual reality is going to become a possibility before practical sexual reassignment surgery, I have this amazing bridge I'm selling and just for _you_ I have this one-of-a-kind offer...


----------



## Magick (Mar 16, 2012)

Yep


----------



## Ovidius (Mar 16, 2012)

No thanks. While having an alternate form of a feral animal appeals to me, becoming an anthromorphic permanently doesn't sound at all beneficial to me, regardless of if everyone else would be the same or not. That said, if it did happen, I can't see anything changing - the humanity in us won't miraculously disappear.


----------



## Spatel (Mar 16, 2012)

Attaman said:


> If you think virtual reality is going to become a possibility before practical sexual reassignment surgery, I have this amazing bridge I'm selling and just for _you_ I have this one-of-a-kind offer...



I said it would come before brain transplants, not SRS.


----------



## Frroat (Mar 17, 2012)

I'd do it so long as everyone became anthropomorphic as well. That'd be kind of a problem for you being the only anthropomorphic person I think.


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 18, 2012)

:arrow: Yes.

The reason I would chose it, is because then nothing would really change other than my body. Okay, yes the hygiene procedures would change too, but in the end it would be a relief and it won't feel like I have an embarrassing secret about me. Everyone has secrets, but this one would be nice not to have to hide because of ridicule and only a few people even know that I am this way. But when I am with those friends we call each by our nicknames, and just act as we would. ( some in the suits in my living room ) 

Well, I think I am becoming more comfortable with this.


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Mar 18, 2012)

Sure, why not. As long as I'm not the only person deciding to become anthropomorphic, though. I mean, sure, the uniqueness'd be nice and there'd be some interesting publicity from it, but I can imagine after a while it'd just get boring. Now, if there were more than one of me out there, then sure, that'd be interesting, if only because it'd certainly look a lot more stylish in comparison to all the humans out there with just boring old skin.


----------



## FiiCoon (Mar 19, 2012)

Yeah I would. Though it would be greater if I could choose what I'd look like. If I turned into a bird I'd shoot myself in the neck. *shudders*

I can't use da language to communicate well and things like ears and a tail would make things sooo much easier.


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 19, 2012)

this thread makes me feel like im at sofurry


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 19, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> this thread makes me feel like im at sofurry



Pfft, but no one has even mentioned pawwing off to this yet. =/


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Mar 21, 2012)

Are you kidding me? Hell yeah! Sign me up and turn me into a Mother-Fudging Fox!


----------



## Sly-Wolf (Mar 31, 2012)

People say scientists need to work on a jetpack when this button is what they should be working on


----------



## Kaspar Avaan (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeah, I guess I would.


----------



## Mxpklx (Mar 31, 2012)

First off, to answer the question, yes.

But now that you are all talking about scientific bullshit let me voice my opinion:

The fact is that it would never be possible to turn a human into any type of furry. The probability of organ rejection and failure is at around 99%. Now what we could do, even with today's technology, is to make a human, animal hybrid. 

For example, the bacterium strain GFAJ-1 is a bacteria that completely survives on Arsenic. This strain was discovered by NASA Astrobiologists in Mono Lake. Now the significance of this find is incredible. There are two theories behind this bacteria's appearance. The first one states that it could have resulted from the meteor that could have possibly formed Mono Lake, making it an extraterrestrial/alien species.  The next more probable one is that when the Earth was being created, high levels of Arsenic were spread out across the globe from volcanic sulfur, making some of the first forms of life to survive off Arsenic, and since Mono Lake is a volcano, the high amounts of sulfur spewed into the air during it's creation could have supported Arsenic thriving species. But the theory that disproves that theory is that Mono Lake is only 750,000 years old, questioning the fact whether Arsenic organisms have been around since the forming of the Earth. 

The reason I'm telling you this is because scientists are already trying to decode it's DNA and see if it can be incorporated into human physiology. If we can incorporate a resistance and need for Arsenic into our human physiology, we can perform other tasks such as incorporating digitigrade legs into our physiology. not only that, but other "furry" features. So, I can estimate the likely-hood a furry will ever be created will be around the year 2800-3000. And possibly even sooner if humans can contact another species of intelligent life by then.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 31, 2012)

The thing is, you're comparing two different concepts. One is adding traits to humans to improve the general way of life. The other is... cosmetic surgery that has no function outside cosmetics (no, being digitigrade does not give a human any advantage. Nor does having a wolf head, monkey tail, or anything of the sort). If looking at replacement limbs, prosthetics and synthetics are much more likely.


----------



## Khalen (Apr 1, 2012)

I think i would, would be pretty cool


----------



## Lewi (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes, I would give anything to not be a skinny 16 year old Human, and instead be a strapping 24 year old Minotaur.

Anything.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 2, 2012)

Lewi said:


> Yes, I would give anything to not be a skinny 16 year old Human, and instead be a strapping 24 year old Minotaur.
> 
> Anything.


Well, while you can't get the horns or cloven feet, you can get the rest by putting an hour or so every day into working out and caring for your image. It doesn't take that much work to get a well-built physique.


----------



## Aetius (Apr 2, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> this thread makes me feel like im at sofurry



It is the Sofurry Embassy to FAF :V


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 2, 2012)

Attaman said:


> Well, while you can't get the horns or cloven feet, you can get the rest by putting an hour or so every day into working out and caring for your image. It doesn't take that much work to get a well-built physique.



It would also help if he studied Destrucity and followed the Warrior's 8 Disciplines.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 2, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> It would also help if he studied Destrucity and followed the Warrior's 8 Disciplines.


 He said strapping, not swelling.


----------



## Loki-Fox (Apr 3, 2012)

maybe, but i'll be at home allways, or maybe, make a excuseeee that this is a costume


----------



## I Am That Is (Apr 7, 2012)

Knowing me, I probably would, as long as doing so changed my environment to suit my transformation. I wouldn't want to be a mouse while no one else changed accordingly :/


----------



## thenerdymathpimp (Apr 11, 2012)

I would take the button and put it in my pocket. I probably will epic fail and sit on the button.


----------



## svaal-wolfbane (Apr 11, 2012)

I would.  Its hard to see the outside when it dosen't match how I feel inside.


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Apr 14, 2012)

If it wasn't permanent, I would hit the button. I want to see what I would look like as my fursona.


----------



## pikayoshigirl (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't think so. My family and friends would run away from me because I'm a meat-eating dinosaur. :c


----------



## Aldino (Apr 14, 2012)

As the Lonely Island once said "Nah man that ain't me"


----------



## Furryjones (Apr 14, 2012)

Hmm interesting question, would I press the button. Like others have said before me it would depend on certain aspects of the result of hitting the button. If the anthro's were like the ones depicted in HTH and there was no bias on species, or extreme size differences or physical abnormalities (like eight boobs, weird.). Also if it transformed everyone else into an anthro so there wouldn't just be pockets of anthros and other pockets of humans. Because if it only turned those who wanted it there may be discrimination against them by the majority of humans that didn't want the transformation. If all those happened when I pressed the button, then I dare say I would, simply to see what I would become.


----------



## Kluuvdar (Apr 17, 2012)

Eh, why not? I would.

In an instant! Permanent or not I would hit it as fast as I can!


----------



## Maszrum (Apr 17, 2012)

No, I'd never.


----------



## FurryCurious (Apr 18, 2012)

To press the button or not..Hmmm...Maybe because it would be fun but then would all the mad scientist be trying to dissect me?  I think I like that one persons idea of a furtrix then I would say heck ya!!!!


----------



## DaedolonX (Apr 29, 2012)

Hell yeah! I'd become a dragon and fly everywhere. I'd also periodically drop rocks on hippies and smart cars.


----------



## maxman87 (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't have species dysmorphia. And if I pushed that button, everyone else who doesn't have species dysmorphia would want me dead.

But if someone else were to push that button, I wouldn't complain.


----------



## EatingChildren (Apr 29, 2012)

Absolutely.


----------



## Kluuvdar (Apr 29, 2012)

maxman87 said:


> I don't have species dysmorphia. And if I pushed that button, everyone else who doesn't have species dysmorphia would want me dead.
> 
> But if someone else were to push that button, I wouldn't complain.



How would they know that you were the one that pressed it? Anonymity is awesome.


----------



## Anubite (May 2, 2012)

I wouldn't mind it, something to spice up life, makes everything a little different and i wouldn't care. Also, jackel jumping ability and would make daily runs through the woods a lot more awesome.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 2, 2012)

Sure, why the fuck not.


----------



## burakki (May 4, 2012)

Why the hell not? not only would life be more interesting, you'd certainly see a greater deal of diversity?


----------



## Kaamos (May 4, 2012)

burakki said:


> you'd certainly see a greater deal of diversity?



Not really, you'd mostly get foxes and wolves.


----------



## Anubite (May 4, 2012)

We would see a lot of dragons too


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 5, 2012)

Moar bats


----------



## Swiftz (May 6, 2012)

Is that even a question? Yes yesyes yesyesyes yesyesyesyes YESyesyes YESYES yes YES...YES....*Dramatic Pause* YES.


----------



## Kluuvdar (May 6, 2012)

Swiftz said:


> Is that even a question? Yes yesyes yesyesyes yesyesyesyes YESyesyes YESYES yes YES...YES....*Dramatic Pause* YES.



Yes.


----------



## Imaus-Kynareth (May 6, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Not really, you'd mostly get foxes and wolves.


Well it'd be a lot easier for someone whose fursona was a dragon or canid because they could be equated to more of a mythical beast sort of deal. But I'm not so sure too many other people of different species to do the same.


----------



## Furious Furry (May 10, 2012)

I would much rather have the ability to morph between my skunk and human forms... As much as I love furry and my fursona and all that, I also love my human side.


----------



## Rot Fuchs (May 13, 2012)

Hells yeah!


----------



## KigRatel (May 14, 2012)

If it happened to a lot of other people, especially my relatives, then sure, why the hell not?

I just think it'd be kind of awkward to explain to my relatives why I've suddenly turned into an anthropomorphic Honey Badger.


----------



## thoughtmaster (May 14, 2012)

I wouldn't press the button but I would press the button to self desruct the button and the equiptment that it activates even though the destruction of said equiptment would most likely cause the affects it would cause planet wide on a more localized scale because "the needs of the many outweigh the needs of the few or the one."


----------



## LionEyed (May 14, 2012)

Sure, wth not? My girlfriend always wanted a pet lion. *rawr* 8;0)


----------



## Kluuvdar (May 14, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> If it happened to a lot of other people, especially my relatives, then sure, why the hell not?
> 
> I just think it'd be kind of awkward to explain to my relatives why I've suddenly turned into an anthropomorphic Honey Badger.



See, I think explaining to my relatives why I'm suddenly an anthropomorphic dragon would be the most fun interesting conversation anyone would ever have ever.

I can imagine their faces now...


----------



## DoxTheFox (May 15, 2012)

I'm going to anwser this the best way I know how...

PRESS IT PRESS IT PRESS IT!


----------



## S.L.p (May 15, 2012)

hellz to the yes. ^_^


----------



## Mullerornis (May 26, 2012)

I suppose so, if only to see everyone commiting suicide or regressing to beastial stupidity.


----------



## kman (May 26, 2012)

Not having 'said button in front of me, I'd have to say no, life is fine now, introducing a sudden change of fantasy like that might mess a lot of people up...

But if an anthropomorphic person/example/successful test-subject sat next to me in a corner booth at the club, disguising what they wanted to keep hidden and only showing the features they want me to see, offered me the button and showed what the results would be like, that would be very tempting, being able to see the possibility, rather than just hearing of a fantasy like that.


----------



## Trugen (May 28, 2012)

I would press the button, for it would be fun to see how it would play out, Especially if you could transform into the character you want to be. (Random for those without any idea).  But I would like to have a button to put everything back if it all hits the fan...


----------



## Brayton (May 28, 2012)

Nah, I like being human :v


----------



## Seian Verian (May 29, 2012)

To change everyone? Um... Not unless I just gave in to raw curiosity. Admittedly I might.

To change just myself? No. Not permanently- At least, not with the world otherwise being as it is now. If there were other anthropomorphs around, I well might. 

...If there was the option of transformation to and from, especially with a full dragon form, not just anthro, HELL YES.


----------



## Klondike (May 30, 2012)

NO!

Probably not, I enjoy being a person. I don't think I could turn myself into a Ferret, they're smelly and poop in corners.  Also, you'd probably see so many Canines and Felines.

A better NOOO


----------



## Mullerornis (May 31, 2012)

Hence, again, why everyone either commiting suicide of reversing to animal stupidity would be hilarious.


----------



## KigRatel (May 31, 2012)

Klondike said:


> Probably not, I enjoy being a person. I don't think I could turn myself into a Ferret, they're smelly and poop in corners.



I think the general assumption here is that you retain all your human intelligence and habits, so you wouldn't necessarily crap in the corner if you turned into a Ferret.



Mullerornis said:


> Hence, again, why everyone either commiting  suicide of reversing to animal stupidity would be hilarious.



What?


----------



## PapayaShark (May 31, 2012)

Klondike said:


> Probably not, I enjoy being a person. I don't think I could turn myself into a Ferret, they're smelly and poop in corners.  Also, you'd probably see so many Canines and Felines.



Only if you don't litter train them and dont neuter and keep them/cages clean.


----------



## MollyRoo343 (Jun 3, 2012)

How would I feel being around humans though?


----------



## Kluuvdar (Jun 3, 2012)

MollyRoo343 said:


> How would I feel being around humans though?



Probably like you always have. After they stopped staring at you of course.


----------



## Becky-Raptor (Jun 4, 2012)

yes i totally would


----------



## rolvo (Jun 4, 2012)

well, it would be something new and why not? there is a buncha hate in this world as it is, I would get over it in a day


----------



## Kluuvdar (Jun 7, 2012)

I would totally sell myself out as one of those spokes people that you see in commercials. "Trust the dragon, [Insert Product Name Here], is the best of it's kind!", I would buy anything a dragon sells.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 7, 2012)

Let's hope this Dragon you'd work for isn't...Bad.


----------



## Kluuvdar (Jun 7, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> Let's hope this Dragon you'd work for isn't...Bad.



BadDragon, Ruffles, Toyota, I'm not discriminating against companies! I would potentially be a promotion whore, pay me enough and I'll endorse anything!


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 7, 2012)

Kluuvdar said:


> BadDragon, Ruffles, Toyota, I'm not discriminating against companies! I would potentially be a promotion whore, pay me enough and I'll endorse anything!



That gives me an idea; you know the "Crazy Nastyass Honey Badger" meme? I know that the Numa Numa guy got rich from his antics, so maybe I could claim royalties whenever anyone references said meme (officially it would be "on behalf of the species").


----------



## fido815 (Jun 9, 2012)

Yes, absolutely. Not a question!


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 9, 2012)

9^9 That person's pretty set with the idea...


----------



## FubidoKlaws (Jun 9, 2012)

No, probably not.  I love the idea of it so much it's kind of like the meaning would be lost to me.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jun 11, 2012)

Kluuvdar said:


> I would totally sell myself out as one of those spokes people that you see in commercials. "Trust the dragon, [Insert Product Name Here], is the best of it's kind!", I would buy anything a dragon sells.



Like this?
[video=youtube_share;4bfdaR4xMeU]http://youtu.be/4bfdaR4xMeU[/video]


----------



## burakki (Jun 11, 2012)

Llamapotamus said:


> Like this?
> [video=youtube_share;4bfdaR4xMeU]http://youtu.be/4bfdaR4xMeU[/video]



Oh God these 60's commercials were really strange


----------



## meh_is_all (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm 50 50


----------



## Draca-Domini_LVI (Jun 16, 2012)

fbocabral said:


> Or it would lead us to a global war between species and general hate. Besides, it would be weird a fox having a baby with a cat. Maybe they couldn't procreate, or maybe their offspring would be hated by the society. So that sweet girl you love, you'd have to give up her, cuz she's a different species than yours. OH, THE DRAMA!! =0
> 
> uhn... guess I'm getting off topic. But I think I've made my point



(For those, that are interested this was reply #728.

No I don't think this is off topic it is one of the many things a person should consider.....
Before I get to my answer I would like all to watch this mini series (if you haven't seen it already) which I scene has some good inside relevance to this.
There she Is!
Ep1: http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/161181
Ep2: http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/224148
Ep3: http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/442805
Ep4: http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/456643
Ep5: http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/474311

As for a button that would turn everyone...... yadda yadda. No I wouldn't because it would affect people besides myself, (even if every one said it was ok I wouldn't because, I would refuse to take the inevitable crap when people changed their mind or were not willing to take the consequences of their actions).

However if the button was just to take the individual who pressed, out of this world into a anthro one while changing you into your own fursona. I'd need a year or so to put my affairs in order (assuming that you can't comeback or have contact with this one). Then yes I would. Oh there would be issues and challenges with myself and society, but every society has its issues and challenges, some of the issues would be different and some would be similar, but it would (in my opinion) come down to how well you meet new challenges, (especially the unexpected ones), and weather or not you can deal with the consequences of your actions.......



 Mind you I wince every time I imagine someone [and myself in the early stages I suppose] stepping on my tail (Iâ€™d like to see my own reaction the first time it happens though :/).



P.S. Yes I know this is a over done thread by now but for the new guys such as my self who havenâ€™t had the chance to express their opinion, this is a interesting topic that can provide some interesting insite to the individual providing the information, so to the vets of the fandom please bare with us we will get over it eventually.....


----------



## Rheumatism (Jun 17, 2012)

Ya know if given the chance to become a shape shifter I'd take it.  But only an anthro?  No.  Honestly I think anthros would look pretty gruesome in the real world.  Much more appealing on paper.


----------



## Skye Aventhus (Jun 18, 2012)

quite personally? if it changed everyone, then no. but i wouldnt mind trying out being anthro. im only just getting involved in the fandom and this thread seemed like a good start. lol.


----------



## WARTORIOUS (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes, if I could press a button and all the human beings on the planet including myself would become more animal like, absoluteness!! Humans have been incredibly stupid during the past 200 years! We have built a crazy world that runs on oil; a finite and wonderful resource that is quickly running out!!! I fear that we are heading for an extremely difficult few hundred years and will see the fall of our beautiful civilisations. 

If you want to know more please read this book:
US:
UK:

[h=1]Long Descent: A User's Guide to the End of the Industrial Age[/h]


----------



## CindEE (Jun 26, 2012)

Nooo. I don't like the idea of forcing everyone to have to be something. It just doesn't seem fair.


----------



## Neoi (Jul 2, 2012)

hell ya i would press it!


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jul 4, 2012)

If I could choose what I became before I pressed the button, then yeah.


----------



## SnowKachu (Jul 5, 2012)

Hmm Shocking and killing people all day if they got on my nerves.....I would take over the world...or protect it....so many choices.


----------



## mstter (Jul 5, 2012)

If the button turned everyone but me into Anthro lemmings then I'd push it. Everyone committing suicide would be fucking hilarious.


----------



## Skrappy (Jul 9, 2012)

Yeah.


----------



## burakki (Jul 10, 2012)

This got me thinking of something really stupid... What if the button turned everybody but You into an anthro? As in being the last human while everyone has fun with their new forms.


----------



## kazuke (Jul 12, 2012)

Definitly but I have to also think about the others around me such as friends and family who dont like be a furry, but if affected me or make anyone who was wearing a suit at that time yes.


----------



## Furryjones (Jul 12, 2012)

If the button created the changes for everyone, but made them believe they were like this their whole lives, I would definitely press the button, as long as got to be a bearded dragon anthro for pressing it :3


----------



## KigRatel (Jul 15, 2012)

burakki said:


> This got me thinking of something really stupid... What if the button turned everybody but You into an anthro? As in being the last human while everyone has fun with their new forms.



That would thoroughly suck.


----------



## JakeSolow (Jul 17, 2012)

To be honest, this is a simple question for me. Of course I would. The entire point of me being a furry is seeing myself as the anthropomorph that I feel I am. For those who say no, I am confused. Is that not being a little bit hypocritical? I mean, it's like being an avid Magic: The Gathering player and then saying, "Card games are for little kids." In my thinking, it's a sort of stupid question. Can people please explain why they would not do this? If not make everyone a furry, just yourself?


----------



## Corwin Cross (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah. I'd love to become an anthro crow. Only thing is really how it would be done. Like... if it was done through gene therapy, it would take an excruciatingly painful 7 years of waiting for complete cell turnover. Y'know. Stuff like that.


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 17, 2012)

Hell yes.
Pretty much most animals seem stronger and better physically than humans what with our little toes and wisdom teeth and such.
The way i see is that i would be stronger, plus i dont like a lot of the things humans do.


----------



## WanderingFox (Jul 17, 2012)

Depends. 

I would be all out for making myself one with no questions asked, but other  people... Depends on whether or not they would also be given the idea  they were always an anthro, or if they knew that I was responsible for the event happening or not. I'm pretty sure those who would be upset by such  a change (probably a lot, maybe even a large majority) would track me  down, kill me, and mount my head on a metal pole. Not my idea of a good day.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 17, 2012)

Hmmm, whilst I'd really want to do it, I can never stick to one species anyway. 

I think suddenly being anthro'd would actually be good from a global perspective for everyone else- think about what would happen to racism, maybe the aesthetic difference would encourage a greater feeling of involvement and appreciation of the environment, and gilette would have to add about 100 more blades to their razors. x3


----------



## Furryjones (Jul 18, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Hmmm, whilst I'd really want to do it, I can never stick to one species anyway.
> 
> I think suddenly being anthro'd would actually be good from a global perspective for everyone else- think about what would happen to racism, maybe the aesthetic difference would encourage a greater feeling of involvement and appreciation of the environment, and gilette would have to add about 100 more blades to their razors. x3



I agree with the razor bit lol, but if you were an anthro, would you want to shave? And what if you didn't have fur, like I would, razors wouldn't be necessary


----------



## WanderingFox (Jul 18, 2012)

Furryjones said:


> I agree with the razor bit lol, but if you were an anthro, would you want to shave? And what if you didn't have fur, like I would, razors wouldn't be necessary



I'd think they'd sell more types of pet brushes/grooming stuff instead of razors; the brushes I use on my husky kick ass at beating his constant shedding and keep his fur off of everything. I'd at least brush the hell out of myself if I were an anthro so the couch (and all my other furniture) wouldn't get all fuzzy. Seems like a lot of damn work though...


----------



## KigRatel (Jul 18, 2012)

There is one thing I can guarantee; if everyone were anthros, there'd be so many more varieties of clothes. For instance, when you order a pair of trousers, you'd have to specify if you have a tail, and how big it is so they can adjust the hole accordingly. And if you're a bat/flying squirrel/pterodactyl/similar species, you'll have to order shirts with wide sleeves. Also, would shoes still be around? Humans seem to be the only species that have to wear shoes. I suppose shoes would be worn by Sapies (reverse Furries), but that'd be about it.


----------



## Delcrux (Jul 20, 2012)

burakki said:


> This got me thinking of something really stupid... What if the button turned everybody but You into an anthro? As in being the last human while everyone has fun with their new forms.



That would certainly be interesting, wouldn't it? I think I'd be up for that. Last of humanity, vigilante style resistance... Yeah, could be fun. I would hope that I would eventually find another human to stave off loneliness. You'd probably tire of it eventually and become embittered, spiteful, perhaps suicidal. Dark times.


----------



## H.B.C (Jul 20, 2012)

Being a bipedal, talking raccoon would kind of suck, I think.
Like, what if I start craving garbage or something? On top of that, having so much hair would not be fun. 
I mean, I could dress up as Sly Cooper and feel awesome for a few minutes, but still...
I think I'd pass. It'd be too weird suddenly turning into something else. :/


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 21, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> There is one thing I can guarantee; if everyone were anthros, there'd be so many more varieties of clothes. For instance, when you order a pair of trousers, you'd have to specify if you have a tail, and how big it is so they can adjust the hole accordingly. And if you're a bat/flying squirrel/pterodactyl/similar species, you'll have to order shirts with wide sleeves. Also, would shoes still be around? Humans seem to be the only species that have to wear shoes. I suppose shoes would be worn by Sapies (reverse Furries), but that'd be about it.



Clothing might become redundant entirely since most furries are canids like wolves, which are comfortable down to -50C.


----------



## burakki (Jul 21, 2012)

Delcrux said:


> That would certainly be interesting, wouldn't it? I think I'd be up for that. Last of humanity, vigilante style resistance... Yeah, could be fun. I would hope that I would eventually find another human to stave off loneliness. You'd probably tire of it eventually and become embittered, spiteful, perhaps suicidal. Dark times.



You make it sound as if being the last human is a total bad-ass thing to do... which it isn't. If you think about it, how is it fun to NOT exist as something else, especially an anthro in your image. No fur, no tail, no nothing :/


----------



## Delcrux (Jul 21, 2012)

burakki said:


> You make it sound as if being the last human is a total bad-ass thing to do... which it isn't. If you think about it, how is it fun to NOT exist as something else, especially an anthro in your image. No fur, no tail, no nothing :/



Nah, but it would make for an interesting blockbuster, wouldn't it?


----------



## KigRatel (Jul 23, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Clothing might become redundant entirely since most furries are canids like wolves, which are comfortable down to -50C.



Realistically speaking, I do not think that would be the case. If the world were anthros, it'd make much more sense if the species were appropriate to the region. Therefore, Wolves would only be found in parts of North America, and Russia, and possibly Scandinavia (might need to double-check that one). By this logic, Australia would be inhabited primarily by anthropomorphic Kangaroos/Crocodiles/Kookaburras, South America would have a lot of Tropical Animals around the rainforests (as well as Llamas in some of the more mountainous regions), and the UK would mostly be Squirrels and Rabbits (plus a few Foxes, I suppose; hopefully I wouldn't be one of them). Obviously, immigration would result in some species appearing in places they otherwise would not be found, but my point remains.

As for the clothing, let's not forget that we'd still have human intelligence, and with it, we'd probably still have a sense of modesty, reinforced by years of social stigma and religious dogma.


----------



## Cynicism (Jul 23, 2012)

Just infect me with lycanthropy and I'd be happy. I don't care to push my tendencies on others.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 23, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> Realistically speaking, I do not think that would be the case. If the world were anthros, it'd make much more sense if the species were appropriate to the region. Therefore, Wolves would only be found in parts of North America, and Russia, and possibly Scandinavia (might need to double-check that one). By this logic, Australia would be inhabited primarily by anthropomorphic Kangaroos/Crocodiles/Kookaburras, South America would have a lot of Tropical Animals around the rainforests (as well as Llamas in some of the more mountainous regions), and the UK would mostly be Squirrels and Rabbits (plus a few Foxes, I suppose; hopefully I wouldn't be one of them). Obviously, immigration would result in some species appearing in places they otherwise would not be found, but my point remains.
> 
> As for the clothing, let's not forget that we'd still have human intelligence, and with it, we'd probably still have a sense of modesty, reinforced by years of social stigma and religious dogma.




Wolves have a natural range that traditionaly extends even into egypt, india, mexico...even their current range includes the yemen. http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/9f/Wolf_distr.gif
and rabbits aren't naturally present in the UK if we're talking about a  sort of primeval world. They were introduced later by humans.

TouchÃ© on the religious dogma mind.


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 23, 2012)

I'd say yes but I'd prefer to be feral than anthro (anthro would still be cool though). Though I think that people would be trying to kill me rather than leave me be. I'll just move to China because it might just be the safest place for a dragon because they are considered sacred over there.


----------



## Furryjones (Jul 23, 2012)

For the clothing issue, being a bearded dragon in canada I would definitely need some form of clothing in the colder months, otherwise my lizard ass would freeze to death in november


----------



## ADF (Jul 23, 2012)

Furryjones said:


> For the clothing issue, being a bearded dragon in canada I would definitely need some form of clothing in the colder months, otherwise my lizard ass would freeze to death in november



I suspect heated full body underwear would be all the rage  Just remember to keep your battery charged.


----------



## GaruTe (Jul 24, 2012)

Even if it means no more guitar, no more drawing, etc... There aren't many things I wouldn't give up to become a real anthro.


----------



## KigRatel (Jul 24, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Wolves have a natural range that traditionaly extends even into egypt, india, mexico...even their current range includes the yemen. http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/9f/Wolf_distr.gif
> and rabbits aren't naturally present in the UK if we're talking about a  sort of primeval world. They were introduced later by humans.



Well, I suppose you're right there. But I still think it'd be much more diverse that you'd think.


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 2, 2012)

Hmmm, not without first having some clothes to put me on...

But all the people around me wouldn't be sooo happy for it.... I mean, for me sure, but for the others? Probably not


----------



## Indigo-Mew (Aug 6, 2012)

I would if I knew some other people were going to do it too or knew for sure I would not end up in area 51!


----------



## Psynapse (Aug 14, 2012)

I say FUCK YEA! les do it


----------



## Ouiji (Aug 16, 2012)

I'd do it


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah, all I can think of are the benefits.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 17, 2012)

I believe I answered no in this thread before, but I just thought of something. If I could be my fursona.....I could sting motherfuckers and fly. trololo!!! *jumps into Batman Beyond for that splicing drug*


----------



## azrael300 (Aug 17, 2012)

if i turned into a super fast hedgehog thats blue and has tons of friends then yes i would.


----------



## KigRatel (Aug 17, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> I believe I answered no in this thread before, but I just thought of something. If I could be my fursona.....I could sting motherfuckers and fly. trololo!!! *jumps into Batman Beyond for that splicing drug*



Only if you're a female Wasp. Male Wasps don't have stingers.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 17, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> Only if you're a female Wasp. Male Wasps don't have stingers.



Really? Sucks for them I guess.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 17, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> Only if you're a female Wasp. Male Wasps don't have stingers.



What about a hornet? That's my fursona. :c


----------



## KigRatel (Aug 17, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> What about a hornet? That's my fursona. :c



A Hornet is a type of Wasp, so it applies there as well.

According to Prof. Wik E. Pedia, the stinger of a Wasp is derived from the Ovipositor, a female sex organ.


----------



## Rotsala (Sep 5, 2012)

Without hesitation

Humans are boring apes


----------



## Fubar de Lizzy (Sep 7, 2012)

Actually, I don't think I would.

Not saying it wouldn't be awesome, but I don't think that's me. I'm all for an online fursona, that's for sure...


----------



## Spatel (Sep 7, 2012)

CindEE said:


> Nooo. I don't like the idea of forcing everyone to have to be something. It just doesn't seem fair.



If you could press a button to make everyone in the world twice as smart, would you feel the same way?


----------



## thobsidianvixen (Sep 8, 2012)

if it turned you into your fursona yes but i think in my case it would take a while to get use to my fursonas not exactly the same gender as me do to the fact that my personality doesnt suit a male very well...


----------



## Draca-Domini_LVI (Sep 8, 2012)

Spatel said:


> If you could press a button to make everyone in the world twice as smart, would you feel the same way?



Intelligence is too over rated for my tastes, the mistakes we have made seems to be traced back to our supposed depth of intelligence, (the "I know more then everyone else so lets do this and screw what anyone else thinks/ believes" mentality). Replace smart, with logic and reason however.... you would be more likely to convince me of your point. Even then I'd still prefer the be removed and placed into rather then the change the existing ideas.

Ha. I just noticed that this thread is about pushing buttons..... http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=9644


 BUTTONS!!!!


----------



## Charlie Thundercloud (Sep 9, 2012)

*I'd most likely jump at the opportunity, but then I'd have to make sure I'd survive the changes once the process began. Wouldn't want to do it if there was a chance that I might die. Then again, there's always a risk for anything, and a huge risk like this might make it fair. Then I'd really have to push for Animal rights, wouldn't I? Heh.*


----------



## Animosus (Sep 10, 2012)

I would do it, the benefits outweigh the problems from what i can think


----------



## Arcsol (Sep 10, 2012)

I would do it, much more advantages. Not to mention I already act more like an animal than a human, but then again humans are animals~


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 10, 2012)

Draca-Domini_LVI said:


> Intelligence is too over rated for my tastes, the mistakes we have made seems to be traced back to our supposed depth of intelligence, (the "I know more then everyone else so lets do this and screw what anyone else thinks/ believes" mentality). Replace smart, with logic and reason however.... you would be more likely to convince me of your point. Even then I'd still prefer the be removed and placed into rather then the change the existing ideas.
> 
> Ha. I just noticed that this thread is about pushing buttons..... http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=9644
> 
> ...



'For all our knowledge we only succeed to die more painfully than the animals,' 

Not sure I agree with that quotation; we have morphine.


----------



## interstellar-rob (Sep 10, 2012)

Yes, I think I would. It's too unique of an opportunity, I would forever regret not taking the chance when I had it if I passed it up.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 12, 2012)

Arcsol said:


> I would do it, much more advantages.


 Such as color blindness, lack of ability to sweat, sudden treatment of common foods as toxic, dramatically lowered endurance, and many more!



Arcsol said:


> Not to mention I already act more like an animal than a human,


 Considering an animal's only concerns are pretty much entirely "Did I eat? Am I sleeping some place nice? Did I fuck and have children yet in my life?", this may not be something to brag about.


----------



## Symlus (Sep 12, 2012)

Possibly. I don't want to force furry-ness on people around me, but I will become one for sure.


----------



## Arcsol (Sep 13, 2012)

Attaman said:


> Considering an animal's only concerns are pretty much entirely "Did I eat? Am I sleeping some place nice? Did I fuck and have children yet in my life?", this may not be something to brag about.



Just so you know you just described a humans life as well >> Dont necessarily see your point here. Not to mention humans are animals >> So again another pointless statement. Reason why I said that statement is because most humans now are arrogant idiots with a superiority complex, who also ignore the fact that they themselves are animals. Problem?


----------



## Flippy (Sep 13, 2012)

No, just no. The Den you slay me.


----------



## Jallycyn (Sep 13, 2012)

No, I wouldn't push the button. Half the point of furrydom for me is the fact that it's something fantastical, exotic and intriguing. You can spend a lot of time imagining what a world with furries would be like and dreaming up fursonas for yourself. Making all of that real would spoil it.


----------



## drekian (Sep 13, 2012)

I wouldn't want to turn everyone into anthropomorphic creatures. For myself I would do it because I've weighed both the benefits and the drawbacks for the short- and long-term, however I would not want to do it if it meant everyone else would become one too... It'd kinda be selfish considering many out there wouldn't want to be an animal even given the human traits. There's far less furries then the few billion people.



Jallycyn said:


> No, I wouldn't push the button. Half the point of furrydom for me is the fact that it's something fantastical, exotic and intriguing. You can spend a lot of time imagining what a world with furries would be like and dreaming up fursonas for yourself. Making all of that real would spoil it.



You do make a good point. However even if someone was to become their character, there's always other things to wish/hope for. Especially given the fact that it would likely cause other issues (both social and physical).


----------



## Attaman (Sep 13, 2012)

Arcsol said:


> Just so you know you just described a humans life as well >>


 So you're saying you have zero regard for social etiquette, minimal regard towards cleanliness, have no real compulsion to listen to that niggling voice in your mind that says "That's good" and "That's bad" except when convenient / profitable, etc?



Arcsol said:


> Not to mention humans are animals >>


Yes, and while many social and mental behaviors are at least somewhat comparable, your latter comments:



Arcsol said:


> Reason why I said that statement is because most humans now are arrogant idiots with a superiority complex, who also ignore the fact that they themselves are animals. Problem?


Lead me to a few issues. That you specify humans almost as though you don't define yourself as one (Protip: You are 100% human), that you seem to think that considering one mentally superior to the average animal is a "superiority complex"...


----------



## 0dalesque (Sep 13, 2012)

I remember this thread back when I first discovered FAF. It has grown since then.


----------



## WagsWolf (Sep 14, 2012)

Wow rough crowd...
Well personally i wouldn't because I'd rather become one then everyone else, it'll lose it's touch and well... I hear war and suicides across the plains, and it doesn't sound pretty, rather everyone remain their selves ^^"


----------



## Ricky (Sep 14, 2012)

I actually already am.  I'm in the process of getting stripes all over my body.

So far I've done just one arm but I figure I can just get more and more stuff done until I look like this guy :roll:

that's probably all I'm going to do for a long time...


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 14, 2012)

Ricky said:


> I actually already am.  I'm in the process of getting stripes all over my body.
> 
> So far I've done just one arm but I figure I can just get more and more stuff done until I look like this guy :roll:
> 
> that's probably all I'm going to do for a long time...



I guessed it was going to be 'cat man' before I clicked the link. I think stripe tattoos are cool...on other people at least. :J



Arcsol said:


> Just so you know you just described a humans life  as well >> Dont necessarily see your point here. Not to mention  humans are animals >> So again another pointless statement. Reason  why I said that statement is because most humans now are arrogant  idiots with a superiority complex, who also ignore the fact that they  themselves are animals. Problem?


I'm joining this tangential discussion rather late I feel, so this may be a little off topic. 

I think some of attaman's responses to this post were straw men; stating we have a superiority complex is correct in some ways in my view and doesn't necessarily imply 'considering our mental capacities superior to many other animals is incorrect'. 

I think the superiority complex as you call it manifests in our extinction footprint. Unlike many other creatures- such as invasive species- we're aware our actions cause mass harm to other creatures and ecosystems we actually rely on, yet the 'nature is there to be conquered' attitude still seems to have wind in its sails. 
The fact some people don't recognise themselves as being a mammalian animal species is indeed really weird, perhaps owing its roots to the 'we're godly creations who deserve dominion [as custodians],' That last bit is the only true part of the quotation in my view.


----------



## Day Coydog (Sep 15, 2012)

Willow said:


> I think we need an end all thread for this
> 
> Lemme title it "The Anthro World Discussion Thread"
> And there, everyone can talk about what life would be like if the world were anthro
> ...





Yea


----------



## Day Coydog (Sep 15, 2012)

saikkussu said:


> I'm surprised no one is even considering the process of the change itself. I mean I would imagine it to be a very painful experience, even to the degree of death for most. Especially to the young, disabled, and the elderly who never had or no longer have the strength to support themselves. Seriously, a magic button? Not everyone lives in Disneyland.



Just because you don't understand it doesn't mean it's magic... ever watch Thor?


----------



## Otto The Pup (Sep 19, 2012)

Well, if I got the choice. I would probably do it without thinking, but I'd probably regret it further on, or just grow tired of it.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Sep 20, 2012)

I think I'd get a piece of paper and a pencil, then sit down for a while and make a list of all the pros and cons, then decide.


----------



## SilverHowl (Sep 23, 2012)

Maybe for a day or a week but not forever.  There would be so many things to get used to.  Sure, we wouldn't have to walk on four legs, but to have a real tail would be challenging to say the least.  I don't even have my tail yet so I don't even know what it's like to have a fake one.  However, a day or a week would be awesome. :3


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 29, 2012)

If, say in the future, I had the opportunity to become a bipedal, flying (emphasis on the word flying) dragon with an extended lifespan, higher intelligence, greater strength and speed, as well as flying (did I mention flying?), I'd sign up in a heartbeat (breathing fire may be just a fantasy though to be honest). Of course I wouldn't want to be much larger than I am now...probably the same size if I want biomechanics to be easier on me. Still, who wouldn't want that?


----------



## wewe (Sep 30, 2012)

No... some things... are better left on paper or a computer screen. Let's leave them there.


----------



## pudgeyredfox (Sep 30, 2012)

I think it would be fun to be a fat red fox vixen with magic balloon powers


----------



## Percy (Sep 30, 2012)

I just realized that I never posted my thoughts on this.

I definitely would, but only if you had the opportunity to change everything back to normal. I don't want to be stuck being something that I thought would be great, but ended up not being so.
And also, if everybody had to turn into them, I'd only do it if everybody wouldn't be self-aware that they'd transformed.


----------



## Smart Dragon (Sep 30, 2012)

Of course I would! Too feel the wibd lift my wings, to let fire fly from my mouth! (As you can tell, I l've lost my mind!)


----------



## NoriShizukeza (Oct 4, 2012)

HELL YAY! CAUSE I'M GONNA BE MORE AWESOME THAN EVERYONE IN THE WOLRD! AND I'M GONNA BE ABLE TO GO IN CITY NAKED! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!

/DIES/


----------



## Spatel (Oct 4, 2012)

Attaman said:


> Such as color blindness, lack of ability to sweat, sudden treatment of common foods as toxic, dramatically lowered endurance, and many more!



Considering that all of the furry species are imaginary, nonexistent creatures it's probably safe to assume they wouldn't have too many disadvantages like those. Big advantage of reptiles though - cold blood, really brings down the amount of food they need. That and laying eggs instead of pregnancy... bet a lot of ladies would consider that a perk.


----------



## Makarov (Oct 18, 2012)

See my sig...


----------



## Ricky (Oct 18, 2012)

Makarov said:


> See my sig...



Yeah, yeah.

That's how most people start out... then down the rabbit hole you go :roll:


----------



## Makarov (Oct 18, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Yeah, yeah.
> 
> That's how most people start out... then down the rabbit hole you go :roll:



To each his own...


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Oct 19, 2012)

i would love to be one but have the know how on not being ill from toxic food and haveing body issues, and i wouldnt make eveyone one only those who wish too other wise i would be a A**


----------



## Autumn (Oct 22, 2012)

Sure, I would do it. Wouldn't make humans any more or less stupid though. But hay, its all in good fun!


----------



## Ultraviolet_Moon_Ray (Oct 24, 2012)

Eh, no.

Humanity is all I've known, and although I am severely upset with how we were/are/probably forever will be, I would not change us.


----------



## Ultraviolet_Moon_Ray (Oct 24, 2012)

wewe said:


> No... some things... are better left on paper or a computer screen. Let's leave them there.



^ This.


----------



## Fuzzywolf103 (Oct 26, 2012)

I would then the humans will push you out of society for being different.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 27, 2012)

Autumn said:


> Sure, I would do it. Wouldn't make humans any more or less stupid though.


 


Autumn said:


> I am going to dress up as a serial killer among slutty 16 - 20 girls who think that Halloween is an excuse to be a whore.


Just because I feel it's relevant.


----------



## ErikutoSan (Oct 29, 2012)

I could but meh...the media will just do otherwise with us if we were


----------



## Grunnolf (Nov 2, 2012)

I would press the button just to watch people go wtf. lol


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 2, 2012)

Fuzzywolf103 said:


> I would then the humans will push you out of society for being different.



That's to get you guys into an enclosed, island-like environment. Then I'd sell tickets to big game hunters to have a chance to hunt you guys for good sport. I'd make a killing, we'd have a new method of entertainment, and we'd finally have a use for the furries that could benefit modern day society.


Think of it like deadman's wonderland.


----------



## dragonfury54 (Nov 6, 2012)

yes I would due to humans all looking the same to me


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 11, 2012)

I hate humanity as a species. The transgressions we've made against nature are appalling and they make me feel guilty just belonging to the species. Having said that if I was to become a furry I'd miss my human life on some level. I guess if everyone would be changing I could get used to it. It would be nice to have attractive creatures everywhere 'sted of just overweight suburban people.


----------



## GhostWolf (Nov 12, 2012)

yes, but only on the condition I wasn't the only one


----------



## Attaman (Nov 13, 2012)

benignBiotic said:


> I hate humanity as a species. The transgressions we've made against nature


 What transgressions? I challenge you to name one "crime" - outside of nuclear power, which is a _scientific understanding_ - that we have committed that is not matched in any way, shape, or form in nature. Go on, I dare you. Remember that this means thievery, rape, murder, genocide, ecological destruction, intentionally and unintentionally causing extinctions, upsetting foodchains, introducing invasive species, and so-on are _all_ invalid answers as they're _extremely_ handily shown in nature. Fuck, we have examples of zoophilia in nature even with what I believe was either a Walrus or a Seal mounting an unfortunate penguin out of sexual frustration. So you'd have to try pretty hard to come up with something that comes off as a reasonable excuse to hate "humans" for their crimes that doesn't make you hate the rest of the globe's species.



benignBiotic said:


> It would be nice to have attractive creatures everywhere 'sted of just overweight suburban people.


 Oh god, you're one of "those people" who honestly think that physically being human is what makes someone evil, lazy, ugly, and / or so on, and that just changing their physique would suddenly make MORALLY UPSTANDING HIVE MIND.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 13, 2012)

Attaman said:


> What transgressions? I challenge you to name one "crime" - outside of nuclear power, which is a _scientific understanding_ - that we have committed that is not matched in any way, shape, or form in nature.


Two words: Factory. Farming. Predators cause suffering in their prey and 'murder' for their food yes. But what no other animal on Earth does is raise their food animals in horrifying, deplorable, confined conditions only for them to finally be granted death. No other animal de-beaks their chickens to keep them from attacking one another out of anxiety. But of course anesthesia would be expensive in that case right? So the workers just lop it off. And then there's veal...

It has been said that the meat industry is responsible for more suffering than any other human institution. Hell in the US alone "the meat industry kills 100 million mammals and 5 billion birds annually" (Animal rights: A Short Introduction). Make sure you give the enormity of those numbers a chance to settle in. If there is any other single species that routinely causes as much suffering as we do I don't know what it is. Don't get upset meat eaters. *I do not blame you for eating meat*. Honestly, almost all my loved ones eat meat and I don't think any less of them for it. I blame the factory farming industry for being manipulative, underhanded and above all cruel. 

Of course if factory farming isn't a satisfactory example there's the  mass clubbings of baby seals for fashion clothing or the culling of the wolves  in Yellowstone Park to near extinction. Other animals kill for food, self defense, and yes some even murder. Lions gladly kill the cubs of rival males. Some animal species have even been  known to have little 'wars' with rival groups. But none are so wildly  destructive as we are. There's the matter of our much more permanent and damaging pollution also. 

Now to clarify... I've never done all that. I'm a vegetarian (working on going vegan). I've been out tagging turtles and volunteering at wild animal hospitals. However it is humans who have perpetrated these crimes and I feel guilt for it. Animals are moral agents and as such they have rights in and of themselves. I don't believe we have a right to mistreat them so egregiously. In my eyes humans are doing wrong and I make it my job to abate the damage as much as possible. I've come to realize that as my purpose in life.



Attaman said:


> Oh god, you're one of "those people" who honestly think that physically being human is what makes someone evil, lazy, ugly, and / or so on, and that just changing their physique would suddenly make MORALLY UPSTANDING HIVE MIND.


Incorrect assumption. What you quoted was an afterthought which I might rephrase to: "I find furries hotter than humans so if they ere all over the place I wouldn't have a problem with that." No moral presumptions to speak of in my statement.

I'm not sure this is a discussion we need to continue in this thread, but I'd be happy to talk with you via PM.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 13, 2012)

benignBiotic said:


> Predators cause suffering in their prey and 'murder' for their food yes.


 And for fun. And to rape a mother to have more babies (by killing her old ones). And because they aren't their kids. And sometimes even just 'cause.



benignBiotic said:


> But what no other animal on Earth does is raise their food animals in horrifying, deplorable, confined conditions only for them to finally be granted death.


 Well, seeing as you're justifying murder for food, I'd say we're in the clear here. Unless you're going for the combination of torture before consumption, which, erm, is still done by a lot of things naturally. Often times a favored trick in the natural kingdom is to chase weaker animals to the point of exhaustion then rip 'em apart and eat them alive. And if you think most slaughter is done slowly / painfully in meat industries, fun fact: It isn't. Meat you sell and plan to eat doesn't come from slowly killed animals left to bleed out over several minutes as their innards are devoured. 



benignBiotic said:


> No other animal de-beaks their chickens to keep them from attacking one another out of anxiety.


 Nope, they'll just do shit like dunk it in a vat of acid and wait until it either drowns or dissolves enough to finally have vital organs vanish. Or maybe repeatedly drop them from very large heights until they explode open to release all the delicious goodness within. Or sometimes for fun you'll see a feline do something like flay an animal alive, not even eat it, just skin a rabbit and leave the carcass.



benignBiotic said:


> It has been said that the meat industry is responsible for more suffering than any other human institution.


 You know what else is? _Mother Nature_.



benignBiotic said:


> Hell in the US alone "the meat industry kills 100 million mammals and 5 billion birds annually"


 Hrm, if you want to play this game, it's fine by me. Let's just compare the total kill count of the US - recall that it's about 320 million people - to what some other animal populations go through in a similar period of time. After all, if you're condemning us for an average of about .33 mammal and 16 bird kills (on average) per person per year, any species that matches or surpasses must be even worse.

About how often is the common, mouse-eating snake supposed to be fed again? From what I can find of the Corn Snake, it's about 1 Mouse / Week. This puts them at an average kill count - without over or under feeding, mind - of about... oh my. 52 mice / year. That's a little over three times the number of industry kills per year per Corn Snake. 



benignBiotic said:


> Make sure you give the enormity of those numbers a chance to settle in.


 Would you like me to pull up the numbers of damage for invasive species such as Snakeheads, Zebra Mussels, Cane Toads, and so-on?



benignBiotic said:


> If there is any other single species that routinely causes as much suffering as we do I don't know what it is.


 Well, I've kinda just shown that cane snakes have a direct ratio three times higher than the average consumer of the US meat industry. That was with about ten seconds of Google searching. Looking up Cane Toads in Australia, they've dropped the Argus Monitor population by some 90% in ~70 years, threaten some 75 crocodile and turtle species' in Australia alone (they have become invasive in more spaces), etc. Zebra Mussels - something barely more than muscle, shell, and gills - have killed some tens of thousands of birds in the last generation alone simply by _filtering water_.



benignBiotic said:


> I blame the factory farming industry for being manipulative, underhanded and above all cruel.


 I'll note that, often times, the conditions of factory farming (at least in the US) are exaggerated when it comes to how common some behaviors are. Extremely unsanitary farms are a disaster waiting to happen when the FDA comes to visit (since they'll crack down on anything that'll lead to products being unfit for general consumption).



benignBiotic said:


> Of course if factory farming isn't a satisfactory example there's the  mass clubbings of baby seals for fashion clothing or the culling of the wolves  in Yellowstone Park to near extinction.


 So, if I brought up that Dolphins will frequently gang up on a recent mother's calf, isolate her while the rest of the pod bludgeons the pup to death, then come back and take turns raping her, you'd agree that they are horrific beings too? Or maybe if we tried to look up the numbers for how many lion cubs have been slaughtered by wandering males? How about Orcas tossing about previously-living-now-carcass animals like beanbags? Chimps declaring less-mechanized manners of _war_ against neighboring tribes? Any of these work for ya?



benignBiotic said:


> Other animals kill for food, self defense, and yes some even murder.


 _Many hundreds of animal species murder, that I can think of off the top of my head, for a variety of reasons ranging from "being a dick" and "shits and giggles" all the way to "Eh, it's what I do". Outside those the numbers range easily into the many, many thousands, if not millions (or even low billions, since we don't know the full arthropod or aquatic species count by anywhere near its total amount).



benignBiotic said:



			But none are so wildly  destructive as we are.
		
Click to expand...

 Oh yes, they are. Unless you're going to condemn every single person for the entire race's killcount, in which case we're working on averages (and as shown very early on, down that road you're talking about mass genocide of most predatory species and invasive species), you're not going to win this argument.



benignBiotic said:



			There's the matter of our much more permanent and damaging pollution also.
		
Click to expand...

 Zebra Mussels, again, as an example. Furthermore, while pollution on the atmosphere is a concern, damaging ecosystems in and of themselves is - once more - readily matched in nature. 

I'm not arguing that humans are flawless. I'm saying that by your logic you should hate the vast majority of the natural kingdom and anything more malevolent than the common maple.



benignBiotic said:



			Animals are moral agents
		
Click to expand...

 What.

I'm sorry, I just... *what*.



benignBiotic said:



			Incorrect assumption. What you quoted was an afterthought which I might rephrase to: "I find furries hotter than humans so if they ere all over the place I wouldn't have a problem with that." No moral presumptions to speak of in my statement.
		
Click to expand...

 So, your issue is less that humans are monsters (which is generally shown to be false unless considering a vast portion of nature to be similarly / further monstrous), but that they aren't sexy enough.



benignBiotic said:



			I'm not sure this is a discussion we need to continue in this thread, but I'd be happy to talk with you via PM.
		
Click to expand...

 It's been done a few times before. Misanthropy is a very common topic in this thread._


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 13, 2012)

BB is taking this to an irrational level.  The point remains that, as a highly intelligent and technologized as we supposedly are, we have no good reason to consciously mistreat other species.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 14, 2012)

First of all I meant that animals have _moral status_, not that they are _moral agents_. My mistake. 'Moral Status' implies that a being has value in and of itself (IE: Regardless of usefulness to humans). In other words, sentient animals have the right to live unconfined and free of suffering.



> Well, seeing as you're justifying murder for food, I'd say we're in the clear here. Unless you're going for the combination of torture before consumption, which, erm, is still done by a lot of things naturally. Often times a favored trick in the natural kingdom is to chase weaker animals to the point of exhaustion then rip 'em apart and eat them alive. And if you think most slaughter is done slowly / painfully in meat industries, fun fact: It isn't. Meat you sell and plan to eat doesn't come from slowly killed animals left to bleed out over several minutes as their innards are devoured.


All animals (including humans) can murder for their food yes. Humans though could end a tremendous amount of suffering by not paying into factory farming.
With a few passages you described the manifold acts of cruelty other animals commit. Let me illustrate my point (that humans are guilty of worse acts than other animals) by drawing a difference in _degree_ and _kind_ with regard to causing suffering. All of the instances of animal-caused suffering you put forth take place in the victims last moments or hours. Before the victim is caught or trapped it is living a presumably normal life engaging its natural instincts. Skip over to a chicken 'farm' where, from hatching, the animals live the extent of their lives in awful conditions. Alternatively imagine _you_ were in the natural world fending for yourself. A lion catches you, hamstrings you, and suffocates you. Dead. Or you could be raised, mutilated, in a 7x7 cage filled with dozens of other humans for X years. It sounds extreme, but that's what we're dealing with. Forcing an animal to live an unnatural life, in suffering. You say that 'Mother Nature' is cruel and I'll grant that it certainly isn't forgiving, but the fact of human-caused suffering is that we can do something to stop it. We can do things to stop natural suffering too. Humans with our tools, medicine, and 7 billions are very influential. Like Kit says there's no reason why we should have to cause the kind of suffering observed in the factory farming process.



> Would you like me to pull up the numbers of damage for invasive species such as Snakeheads, Zebra Mussels, Cane Toads, and so-on?


Are you using invasive as another example of animal-caused suffering? I'll give you that. Invasives, when they arrive in their new habitat, will follow their instincts and might ravage the new evirons causing famine, decreased life quality, and suffering for the natives. Here's the difference between invasive-caused suffering and human-caused: We can choose. An invasive is like "Oh sweet I can eat all this greenery and no one around here can compete with me." So it does. But humans don't need to eat meat. We don't have to make billions of animal live in suffering.



> Oh yes, they are. Unless you're going to condemn every single person for the entire race's killcount, in which case we're working on _averages_ (and as shown very early on, down that road you're talking about mass genocide of most predatory species and invasive species), you're not going to win this argument.


What I am saying is that humans have done, and continue to do many bad things. That is one thing I take for granted in life. Whether other people take the guilt for that, or not, is their prerogative. I for one can't stand the guilt which is why I take action. 



> I'm not arguing that humans are flawless. I'm saying that by your logic you should hate the vast majority of the natural kingdom and anything more malevolent than the common maple.


OK so when I said I hate humanity I was being a bit extreme. I don't hate humanity, I hate what we've done to the planet and want to fix it. Naturally I don't hate the actions of the rest of the animal kingdom because, as I have said, I think we do worse.



> So, your issue is less that humans are monsters (which is generally shown to be false unless considering a vast portion of nature to be similarly / further monstrous), but that they aren't sexy enough.


Completely missed the point again. I am attracted to furries more than humans so if myself and the humans around me were furries I'd be jazzed. That's all the statement that I made meant. That's it.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 14, 2012)

benignBiotic said:


> First of all I meant that animals have _moral status_, not that they are _moral agents_. My mistake. 'Moral Status' implies that a being has value in and of itself (IE: Regardless of usefulness to humans). In other words, sentient animals have the right to live unconfined and free of suffering.


 Good luck having them live free of suffering. Unconfined is possible, yes (though at the same time you'd be looking at hundreds of millions of range-animals slaughtered within very short order so as to allow the remainder to survive, let alone having to kill a greater sum to prevent major ecological impact). Free of suffering, though? You'd have to have humanity play World Police to _every animal they could_. There's a reason _Human Rights_ often times aren't even enforced globally, let alone _everything in nature_ being watched and protected to such a degree.



benignBiotic said:


> With a few passages you described the manifold acts of cruelty other animals commit. Let me illustrate my point (that humans are guilty of worse acts than other animals) by drawing a difference in _degree_ and _kind_ with regard to causing suffering. All of the instances of animal-caused suffering you put forth take place in the victims last moments or hours.


 So you're saying suffering is fine, so long as it's in their last few moments of life. Thus, for example, I could take someone and flay them alive for a few hours before murdering them, and I'd be better than a person who kidnaps another human and forces them to live in a hole for a few weeks before putting them down. Disregard that in both cases someone died, and that in the former scenario there was a sharper sensation of pain for their last few moments (a minor point compared to the _both still dying_ bit, though), I'm the lesser evil because my kill was faster.



benignBiotic said:


> Alternatively imagine _you_ were in the natural world fending for yourself. A lion catches you, hamstrings you, and suffocates you. Dead.


 If you're lucky. If you're unlucky you'll be torn apart limb-by-limb while still alive. Or you might be only severely crippled and left to die from either bloodloss, infection, or from the next predatory pack that runs into you _several hours / days later_.



benignBiotic said:


> Or you could be raised, mutilated, in a 7x7 cage filled with dozens of other humans for X years.


 It's fun when you try and take "Lol animul predator kill in seconds, humans years" as the comparison between suffering. Yes, using this logic, Humans are worse. Similarly, a gunman who practices double-tap and kills a few dozen people painlessly is less morally reprehensible than one who leaves one victim fatally injured and crippled and another to bleed out.



benignBiotic said:


> You say that 'Mother Nature' is cruel and I'll grant that it certainly isn't forgiving, but the fact of human-caused suffering is that we can do something to stop it.


Erm, not really. Again, we cannot even properly police our ~7 billion population enough to ensure humane treatment of everyone, let alone provide them with basic needs like food and shelter.



benignBiotic said:


> We can do things to stop natural suffering too. Humans with our tools, medicine, and 7 billions are very influential.


 Well, yes, if you assume we become a drone-like hivemind we can do amazing stuff. That'd only wind up making things _worse_ ecologically overall, though, as it turns out hiveminds have a very poor tendency for doing things like "acts of kindness" for other species. Seems the good of the hive tends not to include playing global gardner.



benignBiotic said:


> Like Kit says there's no reason why we should have to cause the kind of suffering observed in the factory farming process.


 Correct, a number of farms could and do need officials to sweep through and pull heads from asses. However, I'd keep in mind that Kit's had some rather, hrm, _interesting_ comments about certain subjects (see my sig-quote about his "solution" to people who have mental illnesses or deficiencies).



benignBiotic said:


> Are you using invasive as another example of animal-caused suffering?


 Seeing as how pretty much every animal has the potential to be an invasive species in some fashion, merely fails to be presented the opportunity (similar to how you'd probably want to evaluate and observe someone who has expressed a desire to slaughter all [demographic] and merely lacks the capability to), _yes_.



benignBiotic said:


> Invasives, when they arrive in their new habitat, will follow their instincts and might ravage the new evirons causing famine, decreased life quality, and suffering for the natives. Here's the difference between invasive-caused suffering and human-caused: We can choose.


 Not entirely. We're still, for all our passings and failings, beings of nature and instinct. Someone angry moves to punch you you'll flinch. If startled bad enough you'll scream. Your fight-or-flight triggers rather quickly, if also only slightly from just the half-punch. A very minor example that we do not have perfect control over our bodies, let alone our minds.

Mind, experiments have been done in regards to things such as lying amongst animals and robots. Generally, if the animal is smart enough to actively make any choice or present any thought, you'll see them be a dick and try to keep an extra slice of pie for themselves. Was a rather recent robot-"evolution" experiment which basically lead to the conclusion "Never trust a robot with your life" seeing as how they'd actively lie about which food was bad and which was good to reduce competition and increase their own odds of survival.



benignBiotic said:


> An invasive is like "Oh sweet I can eat all this greenery and no one around here can compete with me." So it does. But humans don't need to eat meat. We don't have to make billions of animal live in suffering.


 We don't _need_ to eat meat, but that's similar to saying we don't _need_ to have plumbing or _need_ to have medicine. It's still extremely helpful - and healthy - to utilize. Heck, it should be kept in mind that it has only been in recent years we've _recovered_ from the dip in health going from Hunter-Gatherer to Agricultural. This isn't to say Hunter-Gatherers had it easy, but their diet obtained from "Go around constantly killing shit and snatching the occasional plant" tended to lead to better health than "Work the fields and enjoy your potato and wheat diet".



benignBiotic said:


> OK so when I said I hate humanity I was being a bit extreme. I don't hate humanity, I hate what we've done to the planet and want to fix it.


 A perfectly fine choice. Just don't state that it's only Humanity that does it and that how if Humanity were just more "natural" Earth would be a hunky happy-dory place. 



benignBiotic said:


> Naturally I don't hate the actions of the rest of the animal kingdom because, as I have said, I think we do worse.


 And Fox thought Romney would win by 300+ electoral votes and hold the majority vote. Odd how that worked out with the facts. We do worse in some fields, and _hilariously_ better in others. It'd be great if we could honestly say we do better in _every_ field (that one would want to be better in, anyways), but I'm fine with admitting "Hey, we have flaws, but nature's flawed too".



benignBiotic said:


> Completely missed the point again. I am attracted to furries more than humans so if myself and the humans around me were furries I'd be jazzed. That's all the statement that I made meant. That's it.


 Which again implies that sexual attraction is at least slightly comparable in terms of values to you as behavior. Otherwise it wouldn't matter to you if the species destroying stuff looked like us, like the average Furry, or like an anthropomorphic blob of cow dung (Hiya Schlock!), it'd still draw ire / concern because of the damage it's causing. It's akin to saying "Well yeah I may be in a room full of rapists, but they look _fabulous_."


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 14, 2012)

Perhaps benignbiotic originally made a comment that associated the physical form of animals with the balance of nature which humans have disrupted. 

Whilst that's a fairytale-like assumption that's pretty much the whole schebang if you're discussing turning everyone into cwoot fwuffy cweatures.



Further curiosities: Nuclear power was suggested as an stricly anthropogenic power. Whilst obviously excluding stars and the heating of the crust and mantle from fissile isotopes it should also be noted that NUCLEAR REACTORS ACTUALLY OCCUR IN NATURE ON EARTH: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Natural_nuclear_fission_reactor

I was amazed and surprised when I discovered this.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 14, 2012)

Attaman I'm done arguing. I'm not going to change my mind and I'm thinking you won't change yours. Bottom line: Yes if I could change myself and everyone around me into furries I would go for it.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 14, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Further curiosities: Nuclear power was suggested as an stricly anthropogenic power. Whilst obviously excluding stars and the heating of the crust and mantle from fissile isotopes it should also be noted that NUCLEAR REACTORS ACTUALLY OCCUR IN NATURE ON EARTH: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Natural_nuclear_fission_reactor
> 
> I was amazed and surprised when I discovered this.



Da fuqqing fuq? That might explain some famous 'disappearances' of stuff in ancient history.


----------



## Rukani (Nov 21, 2012)

I'd love to become my fursona, but if I was any other anthro I doubt I would enjoy it nearly as much, I'd just love to walk around on digitigrade legs and have a tail and a long beak and I'd just stare at myself in the mirror all dayomg I'm so vain.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Nov 25, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Da fuqqing fuq? That might explain some famous 'disappearances' of stuff in ancient history.



Had about the same reaction when I first heard about these myself. Fortunately, I think that the last known one of these went dark millions maybe even billions of years ago. There are no known active ones now, that I'm aware of anyways, could be wrong.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 25, 2012)

Let's see: struggling WASPy college student in the human world with no job, no girlfriend, and outdated musical tastes.

Or I could be a multi-millionaire wolf from Philadelphia with a six or seven-figure income who "scores" like Wilt Chamberlain and could bring back the 1970's if he wanted.

Hmmm, that's a real tough choice.


----------



## Furryjones (Dec 7, 2012)

I'd press the button, I find I belong more as my fursona then in my own human skin. And I wouldn't even mind if I was the only one affected. I crave uniqueness in the world.


----------



## Retro (Dec 15, 2012)

I'd do it. Being a dragon would be awesome.


----------



## Kartan_Infinity (Dec 22, 2012)

Definitely. Plain old human is boring compared to being a wusky.


----------



## Ruastin (Dec 22, 2012)

You know... This a tough one.. We created ourselves in a different body, so I do not see how it would be different. For the first few days it would be like OMG then what? back to the same life doing the same thing


(I would press it, I like my Sona better than me)


----------



## Inside_the_Fire (Dec 23, 2012)

I believe so. There are a few downsides, but it's always been a dream of mine.


----------



## xAngelStormx (Dec 23, 2012)

I would probably press it, just to see the look of terror on people's faces when they realise how hairy they have become


----------



## si|ver (Dec 27, 2012)

Would everyone turn anthro and then act completely normal? Like would the button make it so everyone thinks they've been like this their entire life? Or would everyone non-furry just completely flip out? Either way I'd press it, seems like it would be pretty cool.


----------



## ursanthetiger (Dec 27, 2012)

I would do it just to see everyone else freak out and it would be a change from everyone looking the same.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 27, 2012)

ursanthetiger said:


> a change from everyone looking the same.


I would say this is a poor attempt at trolling, but unfortunately there really are a ton of Furries who think that every human looks alike. I always find it funny when they're the same person who throws a bitchfit that you mistook their noble Gray Wolf for some mongrel Timber Wolf, but at the same time thinks a 4'11" caucasian woman looks the same as a 6'2" male of Indian descent.


----------



## Tiives (Dec 27, 2012)

Yes, humans are evil and must be exterminated. Gotta kill'em all. :V

Seriously now, I like being a human, and a anthropomorphic animal would look weird in real life. Also, fleas.


----------



## ADF (Dec 27, 2012)

Tiives said:


> Seriously now, I like being a human, and a anthropomorphic animal would look weird in real life. Also, fleas.



There are parasites that inflict humans as well, so I imagine as with humans decent hygiene will combat fleas.

When you think about it humans are weird looking, our appearance isn't exactly common amongst the animal kingdom. The only reason we don't think it's weird is because we belong to this species. Consider our lack of tail for instance, when tails are so common amongst animals.


----------



## Tiives (Dec 27, 2012)

ADF said:


> There are parasites that inflict humans as well, so I imagine as with humans decent hygiene will combat fleas.
> 
> When you think about it humans are weird looking, our appearance isn't exactly common amongst the animal kingdom. The only reason we don't think it's weird is because we belong to this species. Consider our lack of tail for instance, when tails are so common amongst animals.



I imagine that having your body covered in fur would make it more attractive to fleas, according to this. 

About our appearance, we are indeed a lot different from other species, but I still think that a anthropomorphic animal would be something weird to see in real life. Just my two cents.


----------



## ADF (Dec 28, 2012)

Tiives said:


> I imagine that having your body covered in fur would make it more attractive to fleas, according to this.
> 
> About our appearance, we are indeed a lot different from other species, but I still think that a anthropomorphic animal would be something weird to see in real life. Just my two cents.



Well I'm a scalie so that would be the mammals/avians problem 

And of course a none existent species would be weird to see in real life, but we'd get/be used to it over time.


----------



## ADF (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm reminded of a theoretical discussion I had a while back.

If everyone was turned into scalies, would there be underwear?

The function of underwear is to soak up body sweat, reptiles don't sweat. So with the exception of clothing items that aren't very good at concealing ones privates, such as a skirt, why would lizard people need underwear? Or deodorant? BO is primarily caused by sweating. I'd imagine there would be perfumes and colognes because people like the way they smell, but for hygiene purposes? The occasional shedding of skin would cleanse your bodies surface more deeply than any creams or soaps could possibly hope to.

That said, if the world was transformed into lizard people, I'd expect a lot of these things would continue to exist pointlessly. Solely because of people's attachment to their former selves and that routine. After a few generations, who knows.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 28, 2012)

I thought underwear were to keep you warm...not soak up sweat?

On a cold blooded people such an advantage would not be overlooked.


----------



## ADF (Dec 28, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> I thought underwear were to keep you warm...not soak up sweat?
> 
> On a cold blooded people such an advantage would not be overlooked.



They of course serve both roles, but it's important to draw sweat away from the body or you can develop all sorts of problems, a rash for one.

For the cold blooded it would be more about additional layers for the body to try to keep heat in. Since their bodies don't generate heat it won't necessarily keep them warm as delay the loss of heat by trapping it in clothing. So I cannot imagine them developing underwear specifically as we know it, more full body heat retaining layers.

Of course this is all dependant on environment.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 28, 2012)

ADF said:


> Consider our lack of tail for instance, when tails are so common amongst animals.


 To be fair, keep in mind that the most common variety of animal (arthropods) tends to lack an obvious tail for a significant chunk of its population, and that while there's many limbs defined as a "tail" they tend to vary dramatically in both design and purpose. The lack of one is by no means particularly abnormal.



ADF said:


> I'm reminded of a theoretical discussion I had a while back.
> 
> If everyone was turned into scalies, would there be underwear?


 As Fallow said, there's still the function of retaining body heat. I imagine it'd actually be more important if we're to assume the anthro is mostly just a mentally uplifted, hominid-stance version of the base animal. Cold blooded folks tend not to enjoy moving about in cold weather, after all. Mind, by the same token, I figure there'd be an even greater lean towards loose / light clothing in the warmer environments to avoid overheating (especially since they can't sweat).



ADF said:


> The occasional shedding of skin would cleanse your bodies surface more deeply than any creams or soaps could possibly hope to.


 Not particularly. It's still very possible for things to get stuck under something's scales, for an example. This is not to say personal hygiene won't change, but a lot of things will still carry over. Shedding scales or no, you'll still want to scrub down after a particularly messy day, when about to eat, etcetera.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 28, 2012)

I have an idea; if we are to consider a species 'anthropmorphised' then it would be such that no significant changes to society or culture would need to be made, barring physical image, to accomodate the new form.


----------



## ZerX (Dec 29, 2012)

Tiives said:


> Yes, humans are evil and must be exterminated. Gotta kill'em all. :V
> 
> Seriously now, I like being a human, and a anthropomorphic animal would look weird in real life. Also, fleas.


heh, I also like being a human. It ain't perfect but I you get used to it.


Life is short and complaining nonstop won't fix anything


----------



## Foxtrot53 (Dec 30, 2012)

Me and a few million families would be cool. A whole new race out of thin air!

But then there's the oppression...


----------



## Attaman (Dec 30, 2012)

Foxtrot53 said:


> Me and a few million families would be cool. A whole new race out of thin air!
> 
> But then there's the oppression...


I know. So many Dragon-sonas would try oppressing fleshbags and Furballs.


----------



## Kenzie (Jan 1, 2013)

I would press that button in a second. I don't like my life and I'm sick of it. 

I'm not sure what kind of animal I would want to be though.


----------



## SpeedyDee (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm not a big fan of buttons. Better a switch.


----------



## Ryu Deacon (Jan 5, 2013)

Well if it was only for a couple of Days id press it, just to see/feel the odd reactions that people would give me, then again i should say no because there would also be people out there that would desire to kill me thinking i was the spawn of the Devil or cut me up for research proposes lol>><<
---
If it effected everyone then id certainly press the permanent button without question of corce

But id in general actualy prefer a unstopable Virus(eg. something like Evion's "Dragoncursed") that turn the people into Furs/Scalies over a uminous Button thou...


----------



## kunke (Jan 5, 2013)

Well, I've read a few of the post on the first few pages and decided to write my very own well thought out answer.
For starters here are some of the outcomes
*1*.World chaos as everyone finds that they no longer look as they always did.
*2*.A majority of medicine and medical research would go to waste but this may in turn spark a brand new medical revolution.
*3*.There would be abundant, for lack of a better word, specisiam (like racism) but, as a bonus there may be species that are better suited for specific jobs thus allowing society to advance quicker and more fully, assuming there still is a society.
*4*.Governments would be needing massive reform to protect the newly, varying people.
*5*.New products would emerge to help people care for there new selves which may boost the world economy
*6*.Religion would be completely and fully reformed as people begin to wonder how this happened.
*7*.Many wars, possibly world wars would occur as everyone blames each other. 
*8*.The diet of most people would change to make up for the environment and people around them.
*9*.Everything. Everything would change. From the clothes you wear on your back to the government that watches your every step. Nothing would stay the same.

Now with all that, and more in mind, Would I do it? Would I change the world? *My answer is yes*. I would. Right now, more than ever. *We need change*. Pollution. War. Corruption of governments. Power to the rich. Hate. Crime. Violence. The world is full of evil right now, as it always has been. I'm not saying the world is a terrible place. *The world we live in is perfect*, in its own right, but humans of devastated it and harmed it to a point of no return. We could *change it*. But not enough people of the guts to do it. So, why press the button? Why change everything we know? Why start over? The better question is why do you want to keep living as a slave of the human race you are a part of? I know I don't. Think about it? would a fresh start, a new beginning, a chance to better the world and change what we have so greedily done for so long be a bad thing? No, I don't think so. I think the entire world needs _a revolution_. This thread asks what *appears* to be a *simple question*, but at its roots, _is it_? Or is it a cry, to humanity, asking why we have been so cruel? I cant answer this question. But, I can answer yours: Will I change it? No. Will the world change? No. *At least, not without a magic button*, a magic button that, despite the hatred of change in our world, *changed everything*.

So, *Yes,*

Yes. *I would push that button.* *Would You?

*EDIT:* I felt like writing something long and pointless for no reason XD


----------



## Fenristhewolf (Jan 7, 2013)

I would do a nuclear piledriver on the button.  I would say most people in the office wouldn't freak out if they all became anthros.  In my industry people are naturally more open to furry,goth,steampunk etc type stuff.


----------



## Endle (Jan 7, 2013)

kunke said:
			
		

> *We need change*....The world is full of evil right now, as it always has been.


Change does not always mean good (ask Poland about 1937, I hear that was a _wonderful_ year for them :V ).  And the world is *not* full of evil; certainly there is evil in it, but the world is not full of it. Some media outlets would have us think that were the case..._*cough*_Fox_*cough_*; sorry, got something caught in my throat there, I meant to say Fox News (MSNBC is equally as bad at times). [_On a side note, how do the Foxes among us feel about the news network bearing their name?_] You just have to sift through all the shit, negativity, and extreme cynicism the media spews out to find the gems that restore some faith in humanity.

As for this button of furry-gasm, I would not press it.  If it effects the global population, some against their will, this would most likely spark a global panic.  On the plus side veterinarians would suddenly be making bank. If on the other hand it only affected myself, then yes. It's not everyday that you get the opportunity to healthily change your entire genetic code.  Sure it would bring new challenges of disease and oppression, but that comes with any new territory.



			
				Attaman said:
			
		

> I know. So many Dragon-sonas would try oppressing fleshbags and Furballs. :sad:


Not all us Dragons are into oppressing, that's way too much work in my opinion.  That, and I'd rather not build up a list of people who want to kill me :sad:.  I'd like to keep my new body for as long as possible.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 7, 2013)

Endle said:


> [_On a side note, how do the Foxes among us feel about the news network bearing their name?_]



I don't claim it. No self-respecting Fox would. :lol:


I wouldn't press this hypothetical button to make the entire human race anthro, but for me personally, I think it'd be neat to be able to become my characters and try life in a different way. My fox isn't my only character, I also have a little alien experiment guy ala Stitch that would be neat to try out. So yeah, I'd do it, but only if I felt I'd be in a safe environment doing so. Obviously I wouldn't go out into the world and get myself shot. 

I think of it along the same lines as fursuiting, really. You put on the suit to become your character and have fun with the idea of being your character, or bring happiness to others. If you could do that without a costume, and without terrifying people, that'd be really neat.


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 7, 2013)

I have seen a thread like this in ever furry group/forum that I have ever been a part of haha

If I knew I would turn into my own fursona I would definitely do it for myself ^_^ If I had the choice to do it to the whole human race I wouldnt though, however, if I could grant everyone the same choice I was given, I would offer them to be their own fursonas as well ^_^ cept dragons <_< I would be scared they would eat me after <_<


----------



## skyelar (Jan 7, 2013)

WolfHiro said:


> I have seen a thread like this in ever furry group/forum that I have ever been a part of haha
> 
> If I knew I would turn into my own fursona I would definitely do it for myself ^_^ If I had the choice to do it to the whole human race I wouldnt though, however, if I could grant everyone the same choice I was given, I would offer them to be their own fursonas as well ^_^ cept dragons <_< I would be scared they would eat me after <_<



My thoughts exactly. For myself and those who wanted it, yes, but if the button affected EVERYONE, no. Forcing a physical appearance change on someone, for whatever reason, doesn't sit right with me.


----------



## Liam Einarr (Jan 11, 2013)

kunke said:


> *We need change*. Pollution. War. Corruption of governments. Power to the rich. Hate. Crime. Violence. The world is full of evil right now, as it always has been. I'm not saying the world is a terrible place. *The world we live in is perfect*, in its own right, but humans of devastated it and harmed it to a point of no return. We could *change it*. But not enough people of the guts to do it. So, why press the button? Why change everything we know? Why start over? The better question is why do you want to keep living as a slave of the human race you are a part of? I know I don't. Think about it? would a fresh start, a new beginning, a chance to better the world and change what we have so greedily done for so long be a bad thing? No, I don't think so. I think the entire world needs _a revolution_. This thread asks what *appears* to be a *simple question*, but at its roots, _is it_? Or is it a cry, to humanity, asking why we have been so cruel? I cant answer this question. But, I can answer yours: Will I change it? No. Will the world change? No. *At least, not without a magic button*, a magic button that, despite the hatred of change in our world, *changed everything*.
> 
> So, *Yes,*
> 
> ...


----------



## Read-The-Wind (Jan 11, 2013)

Maybe I would if a lot of other people were and if anthromorphs were treated like everyone else in the society they live in. It all depends on how the world around me would react to it. As a furry, I often dream of being an anthromorph just like my fursona. I think maybe a lot of people think of the same thing. Yeah, so I think it depends on how they are received on a larger social scale for me if I was presented with this opportunity.


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 11, 2013)

if anything, anthros would be the persecutors not the ones being persecuted haha Think of how much physically better we would be at fighting. No one would mess with us XD


----------



## Riho (Jan 14, 2013)

WolfHiro said:


> if anything, anthros would be the persecutors not the ones being persecuted haha Think of how much physically better we would be at fighting. No one would mess with us XD


Yeah, especially Rheumatism, the Bush. Nobody would screw with him. :V

Anyway, I would push the button. Hard. And right away. But I also agree with WolfHiro: If certain people don't want to be furries, then fine. No need for you to take part in this. Now we're going to have a massive potluck. Wait... what do furries eat? Oh dear...


----------



## Dryskale (Jan 14, 2013)

Depends on the social climate and how my physiology would work. Would be nice to be an iguana dude, or just a lizard dude, but if that causes me to be exclusivly vegitarian or be cold blooded with a weird valved heart, no thanks.


----------



## Riho (Jan 14, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Hell no. The moment I walked out the door someone would freak and shoot me.


Then again...


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 14, 2013)

Riho said:


> Yeah, especially Rheumatism, the Bush. Nobody would screw with him. :V
> 
> Anyway, I would push the button. Hard. And right away. But I also agree with WolfHiro: If certain people don't want to be furries, then fine. No need for you to take part in this. Now we're going to have a massive potluck. Wait... what do furries eat? Oh dear...




Wait I said that? XD umm how long ago was this and how drunk was I? XD I wish I could take credit for that  it was kinda funny


----------



## Aszhrae (Jan 17, 2013)

It has been my personal experience in the various groups, irc, and the like as well as mmo's that it is most likely someone in the world would accept the regret of pushing the button and deciding for us all but I wouldn't make that choice for everyone.
I agree that it should be a personal choice and if the choice was given to me I would push the button and become my very first fursona. Although some have referred to me as a were which might be totally different than what I have experienced with others that were furry. I'm quick to lose myself and be the spirit that dwells within.
I'm very sorry Riho, but my very first, which of course would have been akin to a dragon. By the way, dragons tend to behave much the same way as cats, but unlike cats tend to not be inclined to eat other sentient creatures, such activity is considered to be distasteful. Just remembering what was often spoken about in the yahoogroups: dragons.
An alternative would be fox.


----------



## Caden_The_Dingo (Jan 18, 2013)

This is a hard one. I like the idea, but it would just help define racism (speciesism?) in a new way. This wouldn't solve any problems and we would have to adapt *everything *to fit new anthro forms. I'd think about it but in the end I wouldn't push it.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Jan 26, 2013)

I would definitely, because fuck reason :V 
But if it could, then why not. Sure, it would create all sorts of problems but who cares... right. It'd be cool if we all could still get together even if we were a different species. After the first few years of nuclear holocaust it would be cool. But what if the button launched the missiles that caused the holocaust that turned us all into anthropomorphs? Room full or mirrors, mate.


----------



## wolfman444 (Jan 28, 2013)

I'd push it.


----------



## Khador (Jan 28, 2013)

I would do it if the entire world would be anthro but not by myself, as being the only one in this world right now you would be either outcast  or strapped to a government table with a scalpel going into you.


----------



## Kio Snowfyre (Jan 28, 2013)

If you are a human doesn't that already make you, in a way, an anthropomorphic creature?
But if permanence is implied, doesn't that also imply immortality? Might want to think about that one... I think a human in the flesh becoming another animal or animal-human hybrid would be one shot permanent therianthropy, though. Itt: therians? Mmmhmm. Could always go all the way feral and http://www.thefreedictionary.com/zoanthropy

I know what you mean, though 
And I'll just say totally :3


----------



## Pain-the-wolf (Jan 28, 2013)

not really because there would be too many people pissed off at me and i would be killed by haters


----------



## Attaman (Jan 28, 2013)

Khador said:


> I would do it if the entire world would be anthro but not by myself, as being the only one in this world right now you would be either outcast  or strapped to a government table with a scalpel going into you.


Only if you live in a third-world hellhole. Your Location states "UK", so what would most probably happen is:
1) Media goes _absolutely crazy_ as sapient hominids appear. On one hand, you're going to be hounded by the media. On the other... you're going to be hounded by the media. Even if one assumes the Government _is_ batshit insane, who in their right mind would try making you "disappear" while everyone and their mother is tuning in to see the newest piece of information?
2) After enough media exposure government steps in. Ironically it's most probably done in an effort to protect you, either from media mobs (as people don't seem to understand how crazy the media can get to have first scoop of a story) or from a minority of extremists who would attack you for one reason or another.
3) Government makes your life _amazing as hell_ as they try and peacefully prod you for any bit of information they can. Voluntary blood tests, stories of your origin / where you're from, what you can do / where you've been hiding, etcetera. Now, if you're one person this means you'll probably get to enjoy a nice, long, comfortable life of nigh-solitude (as being the only example, they're similarly not going to be willing to risk you being jumped and having your throat slit by some random mugger who thought "Famous media dude" might have something good in their wallet).
4) You get to enjoy a standard living that's probably greater than some 99%+ of the planet's population in return for much social interactions being press releases, online videos / chats, letters, etcetera.

Not exactly 100% accurate, but the point being "If you're the first confirmed intelligent alien species that Earth makes contact with, _you're about to live like a king_."


----------



## DarthLeopard (Jan 28, 2013)

Yes, I would.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Jan 28, 2013)

Attaman said:


> 3) Government makes your life _amazing as hell_ as they try and peacefully prod you for any bit of information they can. Voluntary blood tests, stories of your origin / where you're from, what you can do / where you've been hiding, etcetera. Now, if you're one person this means you'll probably get to enjoy a nice, long, comfortable life of nigh-solitude (as being the only example, they're similarly not going to be willing to risk you being jumped and having your throat slit by some random mugger who thought "Famous media dude" might have something good in their wallet).



"Where did you come from?" 
"Oh, you know, just some magic button, no big deal."


----------



## PynkLavender (Feb 3, 2013)

If it turned only me into my ideal fursona? Yes. And I'm sure my mate will too. We will escape to the Alaskan Wilderness and raise our pups in a pack. There is plenty of wilderness up there. Its a great place to live out your life in peace. Plus you can live off the land easily up there.


----------



## Etrii (Feb 3, 2013)

I dont want to be a test subject, so no.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 3, 2013)

Fenristhewolf said:


> I would do a nuclear piledriver on the button.  I would say most people in the office wouldn't freak out if they all became anthros.  In my industry people are naturally more open to furry,goth,steampunk etc type stuff.



In my college's art department another student jumped up and down for joy when they found out I knew what steam punk was. 

Such is the rarity of this kind of knowledge here.


----------



## Troj (Feb 9, 2013)

Well, first of all, it depends on who's choosing--me, or the magic anthro button?

I'd be a little peeved if the button decided that my true spirit animal was a sea squirt .

Ideally, rather than having a simple button, I'd prefer to have a remote control that I can point and click, and click again, whether at myself, or others. 

Then, as a Great and Terrifying Goddess of Metamorphosis, I could bestow or remove the gift or punishment of transformation, according to my whim. 

Mu-ha-ha, and all that, doncha know.

This means I could also change myself to meet the demands of whatever situation or environment I might be in. Ideal!


----------



## tharesan.alae (Feb 11, 2013)

No, because I don't want to change others into anthros.  I'm sure there's a lot of people that like being human, and I wouldn't want to ruin that for them.


----------



## Fuzzle (Feb 21, 2013)

I might because my body is a riddled mess of medical issues. But a Furry body could present it's own set of troubles. I don't think people take into account just how frustrating it would be to always see your nose in your vision blocking the bottom half of your peripheral. Problem could be avoided if you go with a cat...one of these cats.


----------



## Troj (Feb 21, 2013)

Good point about the medical issues--I've considered that myself, Fuzzle.

It would suck royally to have my medical issues transfer over, because I actually need opposable thumbs to perform some of the procedures that keep me from, yannow, dying.


----------



## Fuzzle (Feb 21, 2013)

Troj said:


> Good point about the medical issues--I've considered that myself, Fuzzle.
> 
> It would suck royally to have my medical issues transfer over, because I actually need opposable thumbs to perform some of the procedures that keep me from, yannow, dying.



If I'm thinking what you're thinking...Well...They do make things to take care of that. Also there would need to be an understand to the degree at which a furry is comparable to human. Paws instead of feet? Human hands? Eh who cares, a tail and ears would make up for anything.


----------



## TheGr8MC (Mar 3, 2013)

Would I push the button that turns me into an anthro?  Definitely, as long as it isn't something lame like a herbivorous critter (no disrespect to the vegetarians out there, I just love my meat.  A lot.)
Would I push the button that turns everybody else into anthros?  Sure!  Why not?  It's been what?  1000 something years since the last time the human race has evolved?  Science, natural selection, God!  Somebody speed up the process already!


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Mar 3, 2013)

TheGr8MC said:


> Would I push the button that turns me into an anthro?  Definitely, as long as it isn't something lame like a herbivorous critter (no disrespect to the vegetarians out there, I just love my meat.  A lot.)
> Would I push the button that turns everybody else into anthros?  Sure!  Why not?  *It's been what?  1000 something years since the last time the human race has evolved?*  Science, natural selection, God!  Somebody speed up the process already!



Humans have never stopped evolving. Case in point are wisdom teeth, its becoming more and more common for people to never even develop them.

OT, I probably would push the button as long as I wasn't the only one to become an anthro and had the option to choose what species I became, I wouldn't be very thrilled if I became a slug or something to that effect..


----------



## Neurolynx (Mar 10, 2013)

Yes. Then I would just watch everyone's reaction.:twisted:


----------



## Aubreys_Anthro_Ego (Mar 11, 2013)

Hell nah, I wouldn't do it. Do you know what kind of job a rodent-thingy-person would be able to get? I don't think people go to the circus anymore. Besides, IRL a furry would probably look terrifying.

If everyone else has their buttons and is changing into furries too then, sure. I'll do it to change into my fursona, assuming that my fursona is the anthro I'm turning into (I might change the design and abilities of my fursona beforehand though .) I'm not the type to desperately want to have a tail, but I miiiiiiight be a _little _dysphoric. I don't have anything against the gender I look like now; It's just that it doesn't really suit me I guess. Iuhno. That, and it can be one hell of a fast way to get in shape. I'll totally bare with constantly having fur in my mouth and having to buy tons of conditioner for that.

If there's only one button that only I get the decision of pressing that turns humans furry, then hmmmm... Maybe, if everyone else has no way of knowing that it was me who did it. ... Wow, I just realized that I don't care enough about human rights or democracy. OK, maybe if somehow, everyone believed that this button worked, the media was on our side, most people voted for it in favor of helping out everyone who's physically disabled, and after the votes were tallied, everyone had half a year to come up with a fursona.

Also, we'd have to keep our human brain chemicals and our organs would have to work relatively the same way. I already live in an age where we're basically just starting out on psychology, I don't want to live an age where we have to completely restart how we make medicines, vitamins, do surgery, and the like. That would be one hell of a bummer.

Uh god, I think too much.



RadioactiveRedFox said:


> OT, I probably would push the button as long as I wasn't the only one to become an anthro and had the option to choose what species I became, I wouldn't be very thrilled if I became a slug or something to that effect..



[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]Aw come on, a slug wouldn't be too bad. You'd might look like Piccolo. [/FONT]


----------



## Troj (Mar 11, 2013)

I like the way you think, Aubrey!

There's a seed of a good story in here somewhere.


----------



## Krieger (Mar 11, 2013)

It is a very tough concept to grasp. On one paw, it would the greatest thing ever! It would be more fun than anything. On the other paw, medicine and science would go to pot. Everything would have to be re-researched... I would probably push it though as long as I could be ALL my fursonas, not just one.


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 15, 2013)

The idea of becoming an anthromorph sounds really cool, and so these sorts of threads give me a sense of excitement. And then I see some other stipulation like "permanent" or 
"everyone around me" to which I can't say I would. Seems like a really bad idea. Plus, I like being human. It'd be weird if I didn't.


----------



## Kio Maru (Mar 15, 2013)

Last time I checked I'm already anthropomorphous.


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Mar 19, 2013)

Do Ferals count?


----------



## Kio Maru (Mar 19, 2013)

Saybin~Iacere said:


> Do Ferals count?


The title says anthropomorph not fursona/creature in general so I'd say it depends. Are they anthropomorphic in any respect or just natural?
Do they pull very human-like facial expressions, talk / have human intellect, interact with human things, have some human-like build and/or apparel, demonstrate human-like posture? All of those features define anthropomorphism in non-human animals.


----------



## Roon Sazi (Mar 19, 2013)

Wait wait wait, I can have a tail!!! Fuck yeah I'd push it! I'd push it so hard my god damn hand would fuse to the button and then unfuse because the sheer enthusiasm I had for pushing that button would allow me to tell the laws of physics to PISS OFF!


----------



## Max Dags (Mar 20, 2013)

After considering the disadvantages-
possibly having to clean myself and puke hair
barbed genitals
If no one else is anthropomorphic, on the run from hunters, zoologists, military etc

and the advantages-
physical prowress (claws, parkour, tail)
enhanced senses
easier to keep warm
ability to purr

Yes, i would press the button even if i was the only anthro on the planet.

Besides, at least i would know that you guys wouldnt try to kill me.


----------



## DrDingo (Mar 22, 2013)

If this happened, there would be lots of problems with maintaining healthcare. For example, penicillin is highly poisonous to cats. There would have to be certain animal specialists. Also, it would take ages to have a shower if you have to clean and dry all of your fur every single time. Not to mention how different shaped mouths would make all the species speak in different ways.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 23, 2013)

Max Dags said:


> If no one else is anthropomorphic, on the run from hunters, zoologists, military etc


 Dude, why run? You're the sort of thing scientific teams would offer their first- and second-born sons for a chance to get five minutes of interview time with. If the only anthropomorphic animal, _milk that shit for all it's worth and enjoy living like nobility._



Max Dags said:


> and the advantages-
> physical prowress (claws, parkour, tail)
> enhanced senses


These two are very arguable. Some shapes might actually be frailer, have worse senses, live only a few decades versus a few generations, etcetera.



Max Dags said:


> Besides, at least i would know that you guys wouldnt try to kill me.


 Hey, just because you're worth more alive doesn't mean you're worth nothing dead.


----------



## lilyWhite (Mar 24, 2013)

"Permanent" and "all those around you" are really big deal-breakers. As fun as it would be to be an anthropomorphic cat now and then, I wouldn't want to be such all of the time, especially if choosing to do so changed other people without their consent.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 24, 2013)

The amount of people over-thinking this is entertaining. 

There's no infallible measure of what a furry anthro even is, so specific commentary on the kind of medicine they would require for instance...seems a little bit premature? 

I'm sure if we _were _anthros and were discussing the reverse we could raise a thousand similar reasons not to be humans. We seem to manage in spite of our condition.


----------



## Max Dags (Mar 24, 2013)

yikes... lookin over my shoulder from now on


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 24, 2013)

Without thinking about repercussions, then yes, I would push it.
If I thought about it, then, yes, I think I would still push it...


----------



## Tyranny (Mar 27, 2013)

If it turned me into my fursona, then my answer is YES, PERMAMENTLY, I would not care about the repercussions, being an outcast, striped of my human rights, WHATEVER, YES, YES and YES to me becoming one!


----------



## Attaman (Mar 30, 2013)

Kagisnad said:


> Perhaps. It depends if I'll live in the same world, or in an anthro world. Living in the same world- no, because I'd be subject to medical tests and perhaps shot because I'm something new and never seen before.
> In an anthro world, of course!


I am continuously floored that people think the scientific community's reaction to "Other intelligent, sapient life exists and is here speaking with us right now" will be "Let's shoot the crap out of it and see what use to make it tick!"


----------



## Tigercougar (Mar 30, 2013)

If scientists wouldn't shoot you, the superstitious would. They'd consider you to be a demon sent by Satan, and that killing you would save the world from destruction somehow. If lunatics will kill school kids, they'll surely kill anthros.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Mar 30, 2013)

I would probably like to be a shape shifter.


----------



## Sithon (Mar 30, 2013)

Yes
Yes
Hell Yes


----------



## Hewge (Mar 30, 2013)

Yeah, probably.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 30, 2013)

The one thing about becoming a permanent anthro is choosing one species to commit to. Do you go for fox, wolf, hyena, lion, bull? There's so much choice that it would be easy to persuade yourself you'd chosen incorrectly afterward, although if you stay human I suppose the same applies and you don't have a floofy tail as insurance.


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 31, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> The one thing about becoming a permanent anthro is choosing one species to commit to. Do you go for fox, wolf, hyena, lion, bull? There's so much choice that it would be easy to persuade yourself you'd chosen incorrectly afterward, although if you stay human I suppose the same applies and you don't have a floofy tail as insurance.


Well, I'd love to be an anthromorph, just not permanently, and I certainly wouldn't want to turn everyone else into one. I don't think they'd all like it.
As for what I'd turn into.....Wolf.
If I had a second choice, it'd be rabbit.


----------



## Reviilo Kuro (Apr 7, 2013)

It's probably already been said but it seems like there is little point in this being asked on this forum.
however it separates certain types of people xD

HELL YEAH would be ma answer however the exoskeleton may be a bitch


----------



## Taleu (Apr 12, 2013)

I'd be my husky self :3~
imagine all the juicy controversy~

the REAL problem would be all the maniacs who would pull mah tail. Also pants that successfully cover up my butt... Area.


----------



## EloeElwe (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes I think I would, but probably not a dragon if given a choice, a canine or feline would be better.


----------



## redhusky17 (Apr 15, 2013)

Yes! Give me a reason why not .


----------



## HaewooTheCat (Apr 18, 2013)

It depends... If I were to be a black and white cat from head to toe permanently then no but if I could permanently have black and white cat ears and a tail naturally like a catgirl and only transform into an actual anthro cat sometimes then yes.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 18, 2013)

I'd rather hang out with my fursona than be him. If I could be some sexy scaly or something though that might be cool.


----------



## Outcast (Apr 18, 2013)

... I don't think I'll be able to put myself through sucking the life outta things...

Maybe humans aren't so bad.

Wait! I changed my mind!


----------



## ShadowNight (Apr 21, 2013)

Attaman said:


> I am continuously floored that people think the scientific community's reaction to "Other intelligent, sapient life exists and is here speaking with us right now" will be "Let's shoot the crap out of it and see what use to make it tick!"



But say the furry comunity bans together and forms a resistance to humanity.. i mean there are furries with all sorts of talents and skills in the world.. surely we would come up with a way to be safe in this world?


----------



## Ferdinand Deer (Apr 21, 2013)

Yes,but I don't want any different form of animal wang. I'm just fine being human in some ways.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 23, 2013)

ShadowNight said:


> But say the furry comunity bans together and forms a resistance to humanity..


 Why would you? Honestly, give me one good reason to oppose humanity that would magically not exist in the people who're suddenly fuzzy. A reason besides "We'd increase the proportion of people with knotted dicks!"


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 23, 2013)

I would like to shape shift into a werewolf or dog or something, but keep my human hands and feet, only bigger. it's just a weird fetish I guess. You know when the clothes rip and shit? Okay, I am retarded for posting this. I been this way since I was like 3 years old D: I remember I used to wanna have a tail, I think it was because I saw Zidane in final fantasy IX have one.


----------



## Ji-Ji (May 13, 2013)

All this talk of resistance to humanity and such is starting to make me fear if this did happen, It'd be like the X Men movies, but with furries.


----------



## Alicia Dargon (May 13, 2013)

redhusky17 said:


> Yes! Give me a reason why not .



And here we go.

the following assessment is based on the assumption that there is a magical button that simply transforms every human into an anthropomorph with no other side effects, such as changing history.

At face value I love the idea of being my fursona, even if it were permanent, however the wanton disregard for everyone else would be a deal breaker.

Also, there are actually quite a few things of concern to consider, first and foremost would be medicine. You have over 7 billion people with now randomized DNA and potential weaknesses that healthcare providers are simply not prepared for. The compensation required to keep up with this would be unimaginable, I mean even starting an IV in a lot of instances would be impossible. The lack of capable medicine alone would likely lead to a death toll in relation to epidemics, the likes we've never seen before. I will also throw hypo/hyperthermia into this category for those that now have thick fur coats in the Middle East and those with scales and cold blood in Norway. 

Another concern with the DNA would be reproduction. So we are all now anthropomorphic animals. Are we all genetically compatible or can we only reproduce with similar humanoids? Also, there are certain equine combinations that lead to sterility. Would equine anthros suffer from this? If so, that would have to be taken into account. If we _were_ all compatible, my next concern would be what Godawful developmental disabilities would result from certain combinations. 

In a lot of cases over the world I believe there would also be panic, suicide, and massive damage to infrastructure from rioting in result of this panic.


I'm gonna stop there. Ultimately it's fun to think about, but if it were to actually happen as depicted by the OP, it would virtually be Hell on earth for some time. Fast-forwarding into the future though, natural selection would take place and those with superior genetics would be left to inherit the earth from the ruins of modern society. So I guess all in all it would end up okay for those lucky enough to survive.



So no I wouldn't press the button x.x


----------



## Shaade (May 13, 2013)

I'd love nothing more to have my fursona's body. To me that's what my fursona is after all, just me in a different body.
But at the same time i'm glad I don't when I consider the world we currently live in.


----------



## MaxMorsus (May 16, 2013)

If everyone became the anthro version of the animal they are most like, it'd be awesome! As long as there were no negative side effects etc...


----------



## AkaPANDA (May 16, 2013)

Nah, but I would definitely date one. -u-


----------



## placebo12 (May 17, 2013)

Scenario
1. everyone becomes anthro against will
2. group becomes anthro against will
3. group becomes anthro on purpose 
4. individual becomes anthro

Estimated public reaction
1. social chaos and restructuring bordering on apocalypse
2. scientific curiosity, treated like freaks with disease(a la tree man)
3.                           treated like social oddity(a la transsexual)
4.                                                   scientific curiosity, treated like freak, more intense than group version

There are many issues with the feasibility of anthros, so if I were to consider this, it would have to be for a good reason. Ideally, if an anthro race had a considerable evolutionary advantage over the human race, I might say yes.

I hope I don't seem like a freak for looking at this analytically.


----------



## Mighty_Mohawk_Monster (May 19, 2013)

can I just say the correct answer is "no?"


----------



## Tyranny (May 20, 2013)

Picture if more or less than half the population turned into sergals, people would NOT want to mess with them. I would be ecstatic if I were to be turned into one. And even if I were to meet a violent end, at least I would go down as a sergal living my dream, and not as a human.


----------



## Attaman (May 20, 2013)

Tyranny said:


> Picture if more or less than half the population turned into sergals, people would NOT want to mess with them.


 Depends on when. To my understanding Sergals aren't any more bulletproof than every other fleshbag, so if this happened, hrm, 16th-17th century or later I imagine it'd be less a societal impact (at least insofar as suddenly retconning half of humanity's species can be "less a societal impact") than if earlier. Arguably slightly earlier, since even the age of Pike & Shot invalidates most non-insane physical differences when it comes to conventional warfare.



Tyranny said:


> I would be ecstatic if I were to be turned into one. And even if I were to meet a violent end, at least I would go down as a sergal living my dream, and not as a human.


 I imagine if half the modern human population turned, there wouldn't be any interspecies wars. Mostly because suddenly every other person being a large fuzzy hominid is going to have everyone (from both parties) going "What the shit" and not "NOW MY BRETHREN! FURRY REVOLUTION!" or "DEATH TO THE FURFAGS!"


----------



## Tyranny (May 20, 2013)

Quick off topic question, does anyone know of/remember that psych test to do with furries, the whole ''attained/unattained distorted/undistorted'' thing? If I got this right, undistorted-unattained means you still see yourself as 100% human but wish you were something else, right?


----------



## Sithon (May 20, 2013)

Mighty_Mohawk_Monster said:


> can I just say the correct answer is "no?"


No you cannot, considering this is a personal choice there is no 'Correct answer'.


----------



## Mighty_Mohawk_Monster (May 21, 2013)

Sithon said:


> No you cannot, considering this is a personal choice there is no 'Correct answer'.


It's correct to me :U


----------



## F A N G (May 24, 2013)

My answer is no


----------



## Police Wolf (Jun 2, 2013)

Absolutely, if I got to permanently become my fursona, I'd be the happiest person on earth!


----------



## SilverTheWolf (Jun 3, 2013)

yes i would love to be my fursona, why you may ask becausei feel i can connect to animals more than i can connect to other human beings


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 3, 2013)

Yeah humans are a bag of dicks.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 6, 2013)

If everyone else did then yes, I don't want to be the only one.


----------



## ADF (Jun 6, 2013)

I'd settle for being able to experience a tail at the very least.

Most of the animal kingdom have one, it's just something I'd like to be able to experience at least once.

Of course what if you like it? Knowing you like it but you cannot have it could be crueller...


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jun 6, 2013)

If everyone is in I'd like a tail, I wear a faux fur fox tail a fair bit, always wonder what it'd be like to have one.

All I can think is can't lie down, sitting on toilet would be troublesome and if it's trapped in a car door >.<


----------



## siriuswolff (Jun 12, 2013)

I vote for 3 i'd love to live as my fursona


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jun 26, 2013)

It depends on if people knew it was me who pressed it, and how many people it effected. If it affected a large portion to all of the world? Probably, as long as nobody knew I did it. Also, I'd love to see how all the different individuals and groups would react. Like, how would religious people explain it? How would politicians deal with it? And so forth.


----------



## Foxweard (Jun 26, 2013)

Nope. I can't think of any alarming benefits, as it would bring a whole new bundle of issues (health, furniture, sensory perceptions, predator/prey interactions or speciesism) in addition to the characteristic issues of the human race that would not magically disappear.


----------



## The young man in the cafe (Jun 26, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> It depends on if people knew it was me who pressed it, and how many people it effected. If it affected a large portion to all of the world? Probably, as long as nobody knew I did it. Also, I'd love to see how all the different individuals and groups would react. Like, how would religious people explain it? How would politicians deal with it? And so forth.



I think the Catholics would see opportunity and not in the witch burner sense, Keep in mind the Vatican has already said that they would baptist an alien if it asked. The more liberal Muslims would remember that the Koran says that the Djinn, while not human and made of smokeless fire, could still be good Muslims. So they would probably allow anthros of any species except pigs to be Muslims on the basis that beastfolk are WAY less weird then genies (and this isn't even getting into the high amount of identification that the Turkic Muslims have with wolves). The Buddhists would probably find it amusing, the Hindus would rework the caste system so that cow anthros are all Brahmin and I have no idea what the Jews would do

Politics would be altered by the lack of human ethnic groups, if everyone changed. But it could be that ethnicity as a human is tied to species as an anthro (again, the thing with Turkic Muslims and wolves comes to mind) in which case it wouldn't be that different?


----------



## Gnarl (Jun 26, 2013)

Yes! Nuff said.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Jun 26, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## YinFox (Jul 3, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## RockerFox (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm tempted but stop and think for a second; rape and murder(both due simply to the nature of some people already)would be so rampant that they wouldn't be crimes anymore....PUSH THE BUTTON! PUSH IT NOW DAMMIT!


----------



## JCobalt (Jul 9, 2013)

At least then I could get a job as a circus attraction.  I say yes to the amazing chicken man.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 10, 2013)

Hm maybe if I don't, I'll think the rest of my life I've made a mistake. I would probably do it :/


----------



## Tyranny (Jul 10, 2013)

While I changed my fursona to a sergal a long time ago, my choice would still be yes. But yeah, of course there would be a TON of things to adjust and get used to. And even once you yourself get used to it, others won't, well at least not the commom stranger, friends and family might adjust eventually. But depending what you turned into and how many people did as well. Going with the assumption that only us furries went through this and not anyone else, people would freak out, the authourities would most likely round us up in camps, to study us, to see if weither we pose any biological threat like maybe they think some new virus could be a danger to people, like how there's different diseases specific to different species and maybe they'd think that we might be a breeding ground for a new epidemic. People would probably wonder if it's still ''us'' in there, so the scientists might tell us to recount our life experiences and have our friends and family help judge and prove it. And of course people would be wondering how this happened in the first place, many probably looking to a higher power as the cause. As some of us would say this is exactly what we wanted and...it happened. And if this was an ongoing issue, where every generation it happens to people, it would slowly become the norm over time. However you'd still get the loonies and overly religous nutjobs ranting, hurting and killing some of us time to time. And once the governments of the world realize were little to no threat as much as anyone else equality would eventually return. People would have a whole new sense of what humanity is and reality is general.


----------



## Scaly Fal (Jul 16, 2013)

Hehe I'd love to be an anthro dragon! Mainly for tha' clawz


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 16, 2013)

One of these threads. . .
No.


----------



## King conker (Jul 16, 2013)

Id sit in a tree and throw acorns and people in parks all day. Heck yea.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 17, 2013)

King conker said:


> Id sit in a tree and throw acorns and people in parks all day. Heck yea.



wouldn't people beat the shit out of you? :S


----------



## King conker (Jul 17, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> wouldn't people beat the shit out of you? :S



Well im thinking as in if i was the smaller size.

If im still human size then i would not be doing that lol.


----------



## Manis Pan (Jul 30, 2013)

HAHAHAHA *NO *Although I am a fan of shrimp, arthropods of the insect persuasion don't sound all that tasty. Plus, Pangolins are literally _covered in fingernails_â€‹, not silky fur.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 30, 2013)

Keeping in mind that real anthropomorphs would most likely be creepy as fuck, I'd probably pass.


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Aug 14, 2013)

YES i want this magical anthro button STAT!


----------



## Luwien (Aug 17, 2013)

I suppose it would be nice, though the downsides would make it a difficult choice.


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Aug 17, 2013)

Luwien said:


> I suppose it would be nice, though the downsides would make it a difficult choice.


yeah like the amount of shampoo youd go through and the horribleness of getting food/sauce stuck in your fur? ohh and nevermind having to clean up all the hair from aroung the house....


buuuut you get teeth, claws, better smell, better hearing, stay warm without a blanket, and you just simply look cooler


----------



## ADF (Aug 17, 2013)

Anthromorphs marry the human advantages of opposable thumbs and intelligence with the physical perks and variety of visual appeal within the animal kingdom. What isn't to like, from a functional or aesthetic perspective? Perceived problems can be subjective, if you're worried about hair/fur maintenance then human isn't the default position, select a fur/hairless skin type that doesn't have to worry about that if it bothers you. There are biological problems unique to humans just as much as any other species, we're just highlighting disadvantages that are different from our own.

What is acceptable about our appearance is dictated not just by our technology but also culture. What is it about beauty that dictates your nose has to be a certain shape, your body a certain weight and so on? These are entirely cultural and not necessarily reflective of what is biologically attractive, yet people mutilate themselves under the knife to meet this artificial criteria on a regular basis. This is considered acceptable today.

A society that has access to full morphological freedom and is comfortable with such themes would have a very different perspective on beauty, which may not necessarily be rooted in human or even animal limitations. But an evolved ethic on an individuals aesthetic choices with their body isn't something that develops over a short period, certainly not with a button press. It's something that you have to grow up with, gradually moving forward one generation to the next.

So that's furries wanting their own tail and fur buggered, regardless of where tech is at the people won't be ready in our generation.


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Aug 17, 2013)

ADF said:


> Anthromorphs marry the human advantages of opposable thumbs and intelligence with the physical perks and variety of visual appeal within the animal kingdom. What isn't to like, from a functional or aesthetic perspective? Perceived problems can be subjective, if you're worried about hair/fur maintenance then human isn't the default position, select a fur/hairless skin type that doesn't have to worry about that if it bothers you. There are biological problems unique to humans just as much as any other species, we're just highlighting disadvantages that are different from our own.
> 
> What is acceptable about our appearance is dictated not just by our technology but also culture. What is it about beauty that dictates your nose has to be a certain shape, your body a certain weight and so on? These are entirely cultural and not necessarily reflective of what is biologically attractive, yet people mutilate themselves under the knife to meet this artificial criteria on a regular basis. This is considered acceptable today.
> 
> ...


honestly, IDGAF if people arent comfortable with me, i wanna be a f*ckin anthromorph! besides who wants to have their lives dictated by what others think?


----------



## ADF (Aug 17, 2013)

Dardyone said:


> honestly, IDGAF if people arent comfortable with me, i wanna be a f*ckin anthromorph! besides who wants to have their lives dictated by what others think?



You have to deal with other people though, as much as one could try to ignore their views; you're not going to get very far in life if you cannot find employment to pay for your new lifestyle


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Aug 17, 2013)

ADF said:


> You have to deal with other people though, as much as one could try to ignore their views; you're not going to get very far in life if you cannot find employment to pay for your new lifestyle


im a pilot (in training), the airforce isnt allowed racial discrimination neither are large airlines and theres plenty of people that wouldn't mind it, i know alot of them 
besides, people would be compelled to be around you due to curiosity


----------



## ADF (Aug 17, 2013)

Dardyone said:


> im a pilot (in training), the airforce isnt allowed racial discrimination neither are large airlines and theres plenty of people that wouldn't mind it, i know alot of them
> besides, people would be compelled to be around you due to curiosity



You have a very idealistic view on things 

Judging human history you'll be fired for your appearance; though that won't be what they'll put on your dismissal form. Even if your employer was tolerant they'll be pressured either by their boss, other staff put off working around you or intolerant customers threatening to take their custom elsewhere. A lot of people would be disturbed, unnecessarily cruel and even violent. Unlike racism you chose to look this way, which they will count against you.

You put a ring through your nose and you're slashing your employability, imagine what being an animal like creature will do.


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Aug 17, 2013)

mmm i can see that, but there is always those nice people and if you were desperate you could always push the fact that an anthromorph would make a more efficient special ops soldier with enhanced awareness and all after all thets what the military wants, a more effective soldier

also what does ADF stand for in your name


----------



## ADF (Aug 17, 2013)

Dardyone said:


> mmm i can see that, but there is always those nice people and if you were desperate you could always push the fact that an anthromorph would make a more efficient special ops soldier with enhanced awareness and all after all thets what the military wants, a more effective soldier
> 
> also what does ADF stand for in your name



And the dehumanising aspect of military exploitation of their soldiers would gather public protest even more 

Let's face it, even amongst the transhuman movement furry is a niche interest. Most of humanity would be more interested in reinforcing existing ideals rather than exploring new ones, such as adding animal traits to the human form. The extremism of marketing enforced cosmetic perfection would only amplify the intolerance towards any deviation from it. This would be hammered into people's heads as an ideal to strive for, perfection for a price. Deviations being akin to heresy and deemed unnatural (even though the human sculpting is anything but).

PS. AnnoyedDragon is my usual online name, just slapped Furry on the end.


----------



## septango (Aug 17, 2013)

ADF said:


> Let's face it, even amongst the transhuman movement furry is a niche interest. Most of humanity would be more interested in reinforcing existing ideals rather than exploring new ones, such as adding animal traits to the human form. The extremism of marketing enforced cosmetic perfection would only amplify the intolerance towards any deviation from it. This would be hammered into people's heads as an ideal to strive for, perfection for a price. Deviations being akin to heresy and deemed unnatural (even though the human sculpting is anything but).



I really feel that with a more and more connected world that subculture is starting to replace locational culture, if in the future this fully becomes our world culture having "furry stuff" would be like demonstating your culture wich isnt looked down on today, atleast not by anyone who is worth listening to


----------



## ADF (Aug 17, 2013)

septango said:


> I really feel that with a more and more connected world that subculture is starting to replace locational culture, if in the future this fully becomes our world culture having "furry stuff" would be like demonstating your culture wich isnt looked down on today, atleast not by anyone who is worth listening to



Unlike the real world we have choices online. We can choose our name, our gender, our species. Nothing is dictated by an accident of birth. In this environment we can create neighbourhoods of like minded people we choose to spend our digital lives with.

But the moment I look away from this screen, I'm a 27 year old caucasian male human and no one in my street knows what a furry is.

Until there is a day were it's a valid lifestyle choice to be plugged into a machine and live out a life in a vivid virtual world, where you can choose your body and where you live by changing options in a profile, online culture stays online and our appearance/behaviour are restricted by our local environment.


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Aug 17, 2013)

kinda really want scientists to master genetics in my lifetime, so they can actually make me furry. though i doubt its possible i still hope


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 17, 2013)

I'll just do it, I'll deal with the problems later


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Aug 17, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I'll just do it, I'll deal with the problems later


you dont want em to mess it up and make you look like a tumour


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Aug 17, 2013)

Course I would. Being human sucks.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 17, 2013)

Dardyone said:


> you dont want em to mess it up and make you look like a tumour



'them' The OP is about a magic button not a team of insane surgeons.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 17, 2013)

I can't understand why anyone would want to be a furry irl. It just seems super impractical and kind of terrible, I mean who the hell wants to deal with shedding?


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 17, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I can't understand why anyone would want to be a furry irl. It just seems super impractical and kind of terrible, I mean who the hell wants to deal with shedding?



Because we fantasise properly, rather than thinking about tick baths and possibly not having full colour vision.


----------



## petroleum (Aug 17, 2013)

only if some of my friends become furry critters too!


----------



## ADF (Aug 17, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I can't understand why anyone would want to be a furry irl. It just seems super impractical and kind of terrible, I mean who the hell wants to deal with shedding?



Hey, not all of us are furred 

And impractical by what measurement? If you mean furniture and machines built with a human user in mind, then sure, most chairs are not tail accommodating. But they could be, if we're talking about enough of an audience to justify it. Unless someone's body is so radically different from a humans to be completely impractical in a civilised society, most furries are imagined with human functionality in mind.


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Aug 18, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I can't understand why anyone would want to be a furry irl. It just seems super impractical and kind of terrible, I mean who the hell wants to deal with shedding?


there are as many perks as disadvantages, and most of us are willing to deal with those downsides for the good things


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 18, 2013)

ADF said:


> *Hey, not all of us are furred *
> 
> And impractical by what measurement? If you mean furniture and machines built with a human user in mind, then sure, most chairs are not tail accommodating. But they could be, if we're talking about enough of an audience to justify it. Unless someone's body is so radically different from a humans to be completely impractical in a civilised society, most furries are imagined with human functionality in mind.



Reptiles shed, too. Birds and insects molt. No one is safe! :V

I wouldn't want to become an anthropomorphic animal. Even if scientists didn't capture me or anything, I would still be a freak. Try getting hired for a job when you're a big purple monster. (Unless you're willing to work with kids, lol). I'm pretty sure society wouldn't be very accepting of an anthropomorph, especially not just one or a few.

Also, how would laws apply to one who is not technically human anymore? Would you have human rights, or just animal rights?

And if the whole world turned, what about "speciesism"? Would that be a problem? Certain things would also have a hard time being standardized. A house for an elephant would have to be very different than a mouse house. What about clothes stores? Keyboards might have to be different for different species as well. Being human means that everything can be standardized, at least to some extent.


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Aug 18, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> Reptiles shed, too. Birds and insects molt. No one is safe! :V
> 
> I wouldn't want to become an anthropomorphic animal. Even if scientists didn't capture me or anything, I would still be a freak. Try getting hired for a job when you're a big purple monster. (Unless you're willing to work with kids, lol). I'm pretty sure society wouldn't be very accepting of an anthropomorph, especially not just one or a few.
> 
> ...


this is different for people though, like for me the only physical hindrance would be pants, but thats not to hard to overcome and i think that having teeth and claws and also being alot taller standing on your toes of you hind legs like an animal would intimidate any "speciests" enough to ditir them from coming out with it


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 18, 2013)

For the tenth time YES!!! 
D:<

Shedding and all that crap would just be something I have to get used to.  I've been through a lot worse.


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Aug 18, 2013)

d.batty said:


> For the tenth time YES!!!
> D:<
> 
> Shedding and all that crap would just be something I have to get used to.  I've been through a lot worse.


yeah true, its just a bit of fur. i could deal with it


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 18, 2013)

Dardyone said:


> this is different for people though, like for me the only physical hindrance would be pants, but thats not to hard to overcome and i think that having *teeth and claws* and also being alot taller standing on your toes of you hind legs like an animal would intimidate any "speciests" enough to ditir them from coming out with it



I mean speciesism within the anthropomorphic groups themselves. Teeth and claws are all well and good... But what if you're a rabbit or a mouse? (Sure, they have teeth and claws as well, but they're not as intimidating as say, a tiger's or a bear's.) I would think maybe predator-types would pick on prey-type animals, or prey would villainize predator species... Things like that. Of course, not _everyone_ would do that, just like not every human is racist. I'm just saying it probably won't be all "smiles and sunshine" either.


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Aug 18, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> I mean speciesism within the anthropomorphic groups themselves. Teeth and claws are all well and good... But what if you're a rabbit or a mouse? (Sure, they have teeth and claws as well, but they're not as intimidating as say, a tiger's or a bear's.) I would think maybe predator-types would pick on prey-type animals, or prey would villainize predator species... Things like that. Of course, not _everyone_ would do that, just like not every human is racist. I'm just saying it probably won't be all "smiles and sunshine" either.


ohh yeah.. i was more thinking of myself though


----------



## ADF (Aug 18, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> Reptiles shed, too. Birds and insects molt. No one is safe! :V



Every four to six weeks vs the perpetual shedding of furred species is preferable


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 18, 2013)

ADF said:


> Hey, not all of us are furred
> 
> And impractical by what measurement? If you mean furniture and machines built with a human user in mind, then sure, most chairs are not tail accommodating. But they could be, if we're talking about enough of an audience to justify it. Unless someone's body is so radically different from a humans to be completely impractical in a civilised society, most furries are imagined with human functionality in mind.



Tails in general sound like a pain in the ass. I mean, how likely is it that thing will get slammed into at least 20 different car doors, or will fit in a car comfortably for that matter. It just seems unnecessarily cumbersome and even if they do create specialized whatever for furfags it would still create the extra pain of having to buy specialized furniture. 

That's not getting into the issues caused any other potential appendages (wings, swiss army dicks, etc.) and the social repreccusions of such a transformation.


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Aug 18, 2013)

meh tails would be a little annoying but not too bad just learn to watch the thing

 EDIT: "The tail of a snow leopard deserves special mention as it is longer than the tails of other felines. It is approximately 90 cms in length and can store a lot of fat. This length and thickness aid the animal in maintaining its balance while locomotion. The tail also acts as a blanket for protection against severe winds and harsh mountain chills."

sounds a bit long, id want it shorter and id like it not as thick


----------



## ADF (Aug 18, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Tails in general sound like a pain in the ass. I mean, how likely is it that thing will get slammed into at least 20 different car doors, or will fit in a car comfortably for that matter. It just seems unnecessarily cumbersome and even if they do create specialized whatever for furfags it would still create the extra pain of having to buy specialized furniture.
> 
> That's not getting into the issues caused any other potential appendages (wings, swiss army dicks, etc.) and the social repreccusions of such a transformation.



I've banged my knee plenty of times, that has never prompted me to have it amputated and replaced with a more convenient prosthetic; just to avoid a little knee pain. There are lots of awkward and annoying things we tolerate about our body. You only put up with them because it's the default experience, you're used to it. Additional appendages only seem like a hassle because they are additional on top of what we already have, which we know to be a hassle to maintain. 

But putting on make up is a unnecessary hassle, shopping for specific clothing is an unnecessary hassle. People choose to do them anyway because they enjoy the look they provide, they find them aesthetically pleasing for their particularly tastes. It's perfectly foreseeable that someone would be willing to put up with the problems posed by different anatomy if they found it to their taste.

As for the social aspect, already spoke on it earlier


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Aug 18, 2013)

ADF said:


> I've banged my knee plenty of times, that has never prompted me to have it amputated and replaced with a more convenient prosthetic; just to avoid a little knee pain. There are lots of awkward and annoying things we tolerate about our body. You only put up with them because it's the default experience, you're used to it. Additional appendages only seem like a hassle because they are additional on top of what we already have, which we know to be a hassle to maintain.
> 
> But putting on make up is a unnecessary hassle, shopping for specific clothing is an unnecessary hassle. People choose to do them anyway because they enjoy the look they provide, they find them aesthetically pleasing for their particularly tastes. It's perfectly foreseeable that someone would be willing to put up with the problems posed by different anatomy if they found it to their taste.
> 
> As for the social aspect, already spoke on it earlier


can you please stop making me look stupid 

and what does ADF stand for in your name, it keeps reminding me of the Australian Defence Force eg ADF


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 18, 2013)

ADF said:


> I've banged my knee plenty of times, that has never prompted me to have it amputated and replaced with a more convenient prosthetic; just to avoid a little knee pain. There are lots of awkward and annoying things we tolerate about our body. You only put up with them because it's the default experience, you're used to it. Additional appendages only seem like a hassle because they are additional on top of what we already have, which we know to be a hassle to maintain.



It's a lot easier to manage a knee that is always within your vision than a  potentially 90cm tail on your ass that's constantly moving outside of  your vision.



ADF said:


> But putting on make up is a unnecessary hassle, shopping for specific clothing is an unnecessary hassle. People choose to do them anyway because they enjoy the look they provide, they find them aesthetically pleasing for their particularly tastes. It's perfectly foreseeable that someone would be willing to put up with the problems posed by different anatomy if they found it to their taste.



Make-ups not permanent, shopping for clothing is necessary and not that difficult since you don't have to shop according to species. I'm not arguing that people wouldn't be willing to put up with the bounty of problems faces by potential anthromorphs, just that it would be kinda dumb.


----------



## ADF (Aug 18, 2013)

Dardyone said:


> can you please stop making me look stupid
> 
> and what does ADF stand for in your name, it keeps reminding me of the Australian Defence Force eg ADF



I told you on the previous page 



PastryOfApathy said:


> It's a lot easier to manage a knee that is always within your vision than a  potentially 90cm tail on your ass that's constantly moving outside of your vision.
> 
> Make-ups not permanent, shopping for clothing is necessary and not that difficult since you don't have to shop according to species. I'm not arguing that people wouldn't be willing to put up with the bounty of problems faces by potential anthromorphs, just that it would be kinda dumb.



Make up isn't permanent, but cosmetic surgery is. Shopping for cloths doesn't have to be difficult, but people make it difficult. Then there are tattoos and piecing... People have a labour of love for their desired outward appearance, even those willing to endure persistent pain to maintain a particular look, your inconvenience could be someone else's joy.


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Aug 18, 2013)

ADF said:


> I told you on the previous page
> 
> 
> 
> Make up isn't permanent, but cosmetic surgery is. Shopping for cloths doesn't have to be difficult, but people make it difficult. Then there are tattoos and piecing... People have a labour of love for their desired outward appearance, even those willing to endure persistent pain to maintain a particular look, your inconvenience could be someone else's joy.


ohh... i didnt see it


----------



## The young man in the cafe (Aug 18, 2013)

I'd rather be a werewolf than an anthro wolf. Of course becoming one in real life would be difficult, but my research into werewolf folklore has shown some interesting overlaps between the Benandanti and Dionysus cults (both of which had werewolf elements) and the Freemasons. So, given that my paternal grandfather was a Freemason in the Ohio/Michigan area (which happens to be the area of the US with the most werewolf sightings) I might be able to find something.


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Aug 18, 2013)

Wait, you're saying werewolves are real?


----------



## The young man in the cafe (Aug 18, 2013)

Dardyone said:


> Wait, you're saying werewolves are real?



I'm just saying that if they are, there is no way the masons don't know about it. My  plan B for lycanthropy, should the Masons in Savannah Georgia not let me in or not know as much about werewolves as their Michigan counterparts, is to go down to Talbot county here in Georgia and get possessed by/ make a deal with the ghost of Isabella Burt, who was supposedly a werewolf. My plan C is to do some reasearch on Roman style magic and then do some ritual on valentines day AKA Lupercalia at that statue of the Capitoline she-wolf that Benito Mussolini gave to the city of Rome, Georgia. What I'm saying is that those Bigfoot sighting here in the south probably ain't Bigfeet, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 18, 2013)

The young man in the cafe said:


> I'm just saying that* if they are,* there is no way the masons don't know about it. My  plan B for lycanthropy, should the Masons in Savannah Georgia not let me in or not know as much about werewolves as their Michigan counterparts, is to go down to Talbot county here in Georgia and get possessed by/ make a deal with the ghost of Isabella Burt, who was supposedly a werewolf. My plan C is to do some reasearch on Roman style magic and then do some ritual on valentines day AKA Lupercalia at that statue of the Capitoline she-wolf that Benito Mussolini gave to the city of Rome, Georgia. What I'm saying is that those Bigfoot sighting here in the south probably ain't Bigfeet, if you know what I mean.



They're not.  Neither does Isabella Burt's ghost. Nor does Magic. At least we agree Bigfoot is a myth. 

If you want to be a werewolf a fursuit is your most realistic option.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 18, 2013)

ADF said:


> I told you on the previous page
> 
> 
> 
> Make up isn't permanent, but cosmetic surgery is. Shopping for cloths doesn't have to be difficult, but people make it difficult. Then there are tattoos and piecing... People have a labour of love for their desired outward appearance, even those willing to endure persistent pain to maintain a particular look, your inconvenience could be someone else's joy.



Most people don't get cosmetic surgery, even then once you got it you stop noticing it and ceases to be a pain. Point is, I don't see the appeal, whatever it's your funeral.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 18, 2013)

People take this thread's question too seriously. You're furries damn it. D:


----------



## Hewge (Aug 18, 2013)

Anthropomorph or not, I'll be good looking.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 18, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> People take this thread's question too seriously. You're furries damn it. D:



I always thought it was common knowledge that furfaggotry is serious business.


----------



## ADF (Aug 18, 2013)

Theoreticals are fun, working out how things would/could work is interesting.


----------



## septango (Aug 18, 2013)

(which happens to be the area of the US with the most werewolf sightings) I might be able to find something.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> whoo boy, I better watch out ..... for werewolves **shifty eyes** :V


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 18, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I always thought it was common knowledge that furfaggotry is serious business.



It should be all ears and tails, rather than logistics and social implications. :c


----------



## petroleum (Aug 18, 2013)

im not trying to take this question too seriously so
yeah i would! i think it would be fun but only if i wasnt the other one. i cant ignore the idea that speciesism would become a new class issue though. so maybe only if me and my friends became furred animals too
plus im assuming this means id turn into my fursona and hence my body would transform into my preferred gender so... i think thatd bring me quite a bit of comfort

(im sorry ive already answered this question but its been on my mind a bit more today ;n


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Aug 19, 2013)

i might start a poll on another forum asking if people would be comfortable working/living and stuff with an anthromorph


----------



## Zaraphayx (Aug 19, 2013)

I think I posted in this thread a long time ago and I have no idea what I said but

Yeah sure.

Yiff me :3


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Aug 19, 2013)

Zaraphayx said:


> I think I posted in this thread a long time ago and I have no idea what I said but
> 
> Yeah sure.
> 
> Yiff me :3


might if your were a chick


----------



## Zaraphayx (Aug 19, 2013)

Dardyone said:


> might if your were a chick



I'm sure I could change your mind ;3


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Aug 19, 2013)

Zaraphayx said:


> I'm sure I could change your mind ;3


OMFG THATS 5 GUYS NOW! jeeez if only i was gay, id be set for life


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Aug 19, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I always thought it was common knowledge that *furfaggotry* is serious business.



Shut the fuck up. I'm really sick of you guys and your anti-furry bullshit*.*


----------



## ADF (Aug 19, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> Shut the fuck up. I'm really sick of you guys and your anti-furry bullshit*.*



You're not going to last very long on FA if you cannot tolerate furry bashing, this forum is full of self ridicule.


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Aug 19, 2013)

ADF said:


> You're not going to last very long on FA if you cannot tolerate furry bashing, this forum is full of self ridicule.


yeah i tolerate it, even though i dont like it


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 19, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> Shut the fuck up. I'm really sick of you guys and your anti-furry bullshit*.*



Ha ha ha...no.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Aug 19, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Ha ha ha...no.



Ha ha ha...yes.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 19, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> Ha ha ha...yes.


Calm down. You're getting mad at every little thing.

If furfaggotry was really that offensive to the lot, they wouldn't talk of it like they do, alright?

Jesus.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Aug 19, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Calm down. You're getting mad at every little thing.
> 
> If furfaggotry was really that offensive to the lot, they wouldn't talk of it like they do, alright?
> 
> Jesus.



That's cause most people here aren't real furries, or sure as hell don't ACT like real furries, because too many people here act like they DESPISE furries. And no, I just cannot get used to that. Sorry.


----------



## Kalmor (Aug 19, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> That's cause most people here aren't real furries


Explain.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Aug 19, 2013)

I just did.


----------



## Kalmor (Aug 19, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> I just did.


A dislike the actions of some others in the fandom doesn't make anyone less of a furry.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Aug 19, 2013)

Raptros said:


> A dislike the actions of some others in the fandom doesn't make anyone less of a furry.



Hating basically EVERYTHING furry related? Any time anyone mentions ANYTHING furry related, people bitch about it.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 19, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> Hating basically EVERYTHING furry related? Any time anyone mentions ANYTHING furry related, people bitch about it.


Welcome to a fandom.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 19, 2013)

A lot of users where babble on about how being a furry is lame, but few of them are sincere, bunnycorn.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Aug 19, 2013)

Meh, whatever.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm never sincere :V


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 19, 2013)

'Member you and I were brand newbs? 
It's rough. 
But you learn to gain respect. 
Respect is easily lost at a drop of a hat which is why you always try to be sensable..
Benny would have gained my respect if he would have handled his fursecution whining less like a bitch. 
That being said though, is it fair to bash him at every chance we get? While it may be enjoyable you must always keep on mind that, despite anonymity, that we are speaking to physical beings. 
Now on the internet there is no real life consequences for your actions so it can be hard to keep a grip. Its odd really... If you were to act like you did online in real life you would a complete ass of yourself whether you're the whiny bitch or the asshole. But you always want to express what you think in public but you repress it because it' s not appropriate. On the internet who gives a fuck! 

That is why I would like end with:
Stay classy FaF! 
Fuck the newbs!


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 19, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> That's cause most people here aren't real furries, or sure as hell don't ACT like real furries, because too many people here act like they DESPISE furries. *And no, I just cannot get used to that. Sorry.*



Then why are you still here? If furfaggotry is that serious to you then this place probably isn't for you.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 19, 2013)

Use common sense, Benny.

Please, before you hurt yourself.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 19, 2013)

You could, if it pleased you, simply block Pastryofapathy.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Aug 19, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> 'Member you and I were brand newbs?
> It's rough.
> But you learn to gain respect.
> Respect is easily lost at a drop of a hat which is why you always try to be sensable..
> ...



Say something offensive, regardless of whether you're "joking" or not, expect people to be offended. Insult someone, regardless of whether you're "joking" or not, expect them to be insulted. We are only human, but it's easy to forget that online. People aren't automatically bad people for being offended by what could easily be offensive, but when people try their hardest to justify being an ass, and expect people to just live with it, then who's the real badguy? In all seriousness. If you want me to conform to your views. If you want me to suck up every form of offensive, insulting and down right angering message posted. If you want me to just join the bigwigs and be just like you guys. I'm sorry, but I won't. I'd rather stand up for what I believe is right than succumb to the will of others.

And just for the record, when people try their hardest to offend other furries, more often then not they have every right to be offended. People just want to find excuses for their rudeness, including the classic excuse: "Internet = Serious Business," instead of actually trying to better themselves.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 19, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> Say something offensive, regardless of whether you're "joking" or not, expect people to be offended. Insult someone, regardless of whether you're "joking" or not, expect them to be insulted. We are only human, but it's easy to forget that online. People aren't automatically bad people for being offended by what could easily be offensive, but when people try their hardest to justify being an ass, and expect people to just live with it, then who's the real badguy? In all seriousness. If you want me to conform to your views. If you want me to suck up every form of offensive, insulting and down right angering message posted. If you want me to just join the bigwigs and be just like you guys. I'm sorry, but I won't. I'd rather stand up for what I believe is right than succumb to the will of others.
> 
> *And just for the record, when people try their hardest to offend other furries, more often then not they have every right to be offended. People just want to find excuses for their rudeness, including the classic excuse: "Internet = Serious Business," instead of actually trying to better themselves.*



Why should I try and better myself if I literally did nothing wrong? I'm not going to censor myself to cater to the sensibilities of every single person on the planet. If you're offended too bad, it's not my problem you take things way too damn seriously.


----------



## Willow (Aug 19, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> Say something offensive, regardless of whether you're "joking" or not, expect people to be offended. Insult someone, regardless of whether you're "joking" or not, expect them to be insulted. We are only human, but it's easy to forget that online. People aren't automatically bad people for being offended by what could easily be offensive, but when people try their hardest to justify being an ass, and expect people to just live with it, then who's the real badguy? In all seriousness. If you want me to conform to your views. If you want me to suck up every form of offensive, insulting and down right angering message posted. If you want me to just join the bigwigs and be just like you guys. I'm sorry, but I won't. I'd rather stand up for what I believe is right than succumb to the will of others.


Don't you think you're taking this a tad bit too seriously? Just ignore it and move on or find a less offensive forum because honestly, viciously attacking someone over what is in retrospect, not very offensive to anyone anymore, won't win very many people over. 

Also, what even is the definition of a "real furry"?

Edit: And in the interest of making an on-topic post, I'm pretty sure I posted in this thread forever ago and the answer was probably no. It's still no. Shifting is a different story.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 19, 2013)

Willow said:


> Also, what even is the definition of a "real furry"?


Really.

It's a damn hobby, there's no such thing as a "real furry"


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 19, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> Say something offensive, regardless of whether you're "joking" or not, expect people to be offended. Insult someone, regardless of whether you're "joking" or not, expect them to be insulted. We are only human, but it's easy to forget that online. People aren't automatically bad people for being offended by what could easily be offensive, but when people try their hardest to justify being an ass, and expect people to just live with it, then who's the real badguy? In all seriousness. If you want me to conform to your views. If you want me to suck up every form of offensive, insulting and down right angering message posted. If you want me to just join the bigwigs and be just like you guys. I'm sorry, but I won't. I'd rather stand up for what I believe is right than succumb to the will of others.
> 
> And just for the record, when people try their hardest to offend other furries, more often then not they have every right to be offended. People just want to find excuses for their rudeness, including the classic excuse: "Internet = Serious Business," instead of actually trying to better themselves.



Just block him and we can stop this silly discussion.



LegitWaterfall said:


> Really.
> 
> It's a damn hobby, there's no such thing as a "real furry"



No true scotsman. 

But you should be aware of the contradiction of saying there's no true scotsman and then saying it's people who wear kilts. Not all Scots regard scottishness as kilt wearing if you know what I mean.


----------



## Willow (Aug 19, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Really.
> 
> It's a damn hobby, there's no such thing as a "real furry"


Winner!



Fallowfox said:


> No true scotsman.
> 
> But you should be aware of the contradiction of saying there's no true  scotsman and then saying it's people who wear kilts. Not all Scots  regard scottishness as kilt wearing if you know what I mean.


You mean..not everyone in Scotland wears kilts? I feel like I've just been lied to about everything :V


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 19, 2013)

Willow said:


> You mean..not everyone in Scotland wears kilts? I feel like I've just been lied to about everything :V



I know right? Next thing you know they'll tell me everyone in France doesn't wear berets or some crazy nonsense like that.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 19, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> No true scotsman.
> 
> But you should be aware of the contradiction of saying there's no true scotsman and then saying it's people who wear kilts. Not all Scots regard scottishness as kilt wearing if you know what I mean.


What?
What is this world you speak of?




PastryOfApathy said:


> I know right? Next thing you know they'll tell me everyone in France doesn't wear berets or some crazy nonsense like that.


No . . .
It's not possible.
It can't be.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Aug 19, 2013)

Willow said:


> Don't you think you're taking this a tad bit too seriously? Just ignore it and move on or find a less offensive forum because honestly, viciously attacking someone over what is in retrospect, not very offensive to anyone anymore, won't win very many people over.
> 
> Also, what even is the definition of a "real furry"?
> 
> Edit: And in the interest of making an on-topic post, I'm pretty sure I posted in this thread forever ago and the answer was probably no. It's still no. Shifting is a different story.



Not really. If I were taking it too seriously, there would be less assertiveness and more agressiveness. ...But whatever, let's just move on.

Honestly, if I were given the choice, I would likely take it unless something in my conscious tells me not to do it. I suppose people would be weirded out by it, but if I could try it out first to see if I liked it, then maybe that would help.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 19, 2013)

For those who didn't notice my implication, it was that saying 'there's no good definition of furry' and then saying 'furry is a hobby' is a contradiction of terms. 

What you meant to say was 'there's no good definition of furry, but most furries are hobbyists,'.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh.
Wow, you have a really good point.
Oh my . . .
Wow.

Nice one, Fallow.


----------



## septango (Aug 19, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> For those who didn't notice my implication, it was that saying 'there's no good definition of furry' and then saying 'furry is a hobby' is a contradiction of terms.
> 
> What you meant to say was 'there's no good definition of furry, but most furries are hobbyists,'.




I always thought of it in teirs,

ironicly, hobby, art movement, otaku, lifestyler, OMG IM AFAWX


----------



## The young man in the cafe (Aug 19, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 20, 2013)

Wow, I wish I knew I wasn't a real furry before I dropped all that money for my fursuit.


----------



## The young man in the cafe (Aug 20, 2013)

septango said:


> whoo boy, I better watch out ..... for werewolves **shifty eyes** :V



Since you are in east Michigan, do you might checking out this town called Livonia for me? It's a suburb of detroit that happens to be named after an area of europe that's very important in the folklore of the Benandanti werewolves my research focuses on. If you see anything give me a holler.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 20, 2013)

oh no! I'm not a real furry D:, I need to fuck someone in a fursuit asap


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 20, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> oh no! I'm not a real furry D:, I need to fuck someone in a fursuit asap


Be careful what you wish for!


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 20, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Be careful what you wish for!



Ok, now I'm scared


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Aug 25, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> For those who didn't notice my implication, it was that saying 'there's no good definition of furry' and then saying 'furry is a hobby' is a contradiction of terms.
> 
> What you meant to say was 'there's no good definition of furry, but most furries are hobbyists,'.



There are exceptions to the rule. I don't consider people who SUPPOSEDLY like Anthro Characters, which also goes for other things like Sonic/Wolves/MLP/etc, but spend most of their time bitching about how awful the series and its fanbase is, to be factual fans.


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Aug 25, 2013)

Oddly enough I agree with both of them.....


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 25, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> There are exceptions to the rule. I don't consider people who SUPPOSEDLY like Anthro Characters, which also goes for other things like Sonic/Wolves/MLP/etc, *but spend most of their time bitching about how awful the series and its fanbase is, to be factual fans.*



So if I dislike a fanbase I can't say I'm a fan of the thing that fanbase is about? El Oh El.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 25, 2013)

As the value of time spent bitching over actually enjoying the thing you're a fan of tends to infinity the probability of just being a troll tends to one. 

A better description?


----------



## Carnau (Aug 25, 2013)

I don't think so.. As many other people probably stated, I'd be a living freak only to be watched closely by scientists for the remainder of my days.


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Aug 25, 2013)

Carnau said:


> I don't think so.. As many other people probably stated, I'd be a living freak only to be watched closely by scientists for the remainder of my days.


really wouldnt bother me, i wouldnt be a freak to anyone i consider a close friend thy're all furries themselves so yeah, really wouldnt bother me


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 25, 2013)

Dardyone said:


> really wouldnt bother me, i wouldnt be a freak to anyone i consider a close friend thy're all furries themselves so yeah, really wouldnt bother me


Yes, but your friends are usually not the only people you have to interact with. Employers, people on the street, just random people you have to interact with everyday (cashiers, etc.) might not be so accepting. Or at least that's what I would expect.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 25, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> So if I dislike a fanbase I can't say I'm a fan of the thing that fanbase is about? El Oh El.


Nope.
If you are in a fandom you must agree to like everyone else in the entire fandom.

No exceptions... troll :V


Umbra.Exe said:


> Yes, but your friends are usually not the only people you have to interact with. Employers, people on the street, just random people you have to interact with everyday (cashiers, etc.) might not be so accepting. Or at least that's what I would expect.


There are many boons of living in one's parent's basement.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Aug 25, 2013)

Not just the fan-base, but ANYTHING related to what you're supposedly a fan of. Like, if you're supposedly a fan of Sonic the Hedgehog, but hate every single one of his games, cartoons, etc. You're not a fan. Usually people like these sit on a high horse and call themselves "True fans." Fanbases can be bad, but anti-fanbases can be worse.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 25, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> Not just the fan-base, but ANYTHING related to what you're supposedly a fan of.


Stop trying to change everyone and just keep it to your goddamned self. You're not the holy furry prophet so stop bawwing and fucking move on. 

You're more annoying than the self-loathing that goes on here.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Aug 25, 2013)

Not telling people to change. Just telling people that they don't act like real fans. I'm not "Bawwing" or trying to be a prophet or anything, I'm just telling it like it is.

Also, no. Just... no. It's not "self loathing," it's just loathing.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 25, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> Not just the fan-base, but ANYTHING  related to what you're supposedly a fan of. Like, if you're supposedly a  fan of Sonic the Hedgehog, but hate every single one of his games,  cartoons, etc. You're not a fan. *Usually people like these sit on a high horse and call themselves "True fans."* Fanbases can be bad, but anti-fanbases can be worse.





BennyBunnycorn said:


> Nlot telling peope to change. *Just telling people that they don't act like real fans.* I'm not "Bawwing" or trying to be a prophet or anything, I'm just telling it like it is.



This is too perfect to not be an elaborate troll.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 25, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> Not telling people to change. Just telling people that they don't act like real fans. I'm not "Bawwing" or trying to be a prophet or anything, I'm just telling it like it is.


Then stop. 
It's pointless to point out who and who isn't a "fan"  and more importantly no one gives a fuck. 

Anyway OT: Sure. Why the fuck not? I'll be a Fox sex God please.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Aug 25, 2013)

Not calling myself a true fan, just a fan who calls shenanigans.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 25, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> Not calling myself a true fan, just a fan who calls shenanigans.



The last thing you (and I for this matter) want to do is derail a stickied thread. No one gives a shit on this matter. As well as it not being your fucking business to tell people what they like.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Aug 25, 2013)

Whatever.

Would I become a Bunnycorn if I wanted to? ...Like I said, I'd rather try it out first.


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Aug 26, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> Yes, but your friends are usually not the only people you have to interact with. Employers, people on the street, just random people you have to interact with everyday (cashiers, etc.) might not be so accepting. Or at least that's what I would expect.


i do get that, and i imagine that anthro's would be somewhat alienated especially because they would be a slightly superior species and would intimidate alot if people, but with cashiers and so-on  they are still required to serve you, for it to be bad racists towards anthro's would need to outnumber non-racists otherwise they'd be forced to stay quiet just like todays


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 26, 2013)

Carnau said:


> I don't think so.. As many other people probably stated, I'd be a living freak only to be watched closely by scientists for the remainder of my days.



I don't think that would be a problem, well you'll probably have a lot less privacy but government would probably pay you to letting them study you also media would go crazy for you


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Aug 26, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I don't think that would be a problem, well you'll probably have a lot less privacy but government would probably pay you to letting them study you also media would go crazy for you


yeah that too, you'd probably become somewhat famous if you were the first eventually to become a household name


----------



## The young man in the cafe (Aug 26, 2013)

Dardyone said:


> i do get that, and i imagine that anthro's would be somewhat alienated especially because they would be a slightly superior species and would intimidate alot if people, but with cashiers and so-on  they are still required to serve you, for it to be bad racists towards anthro's would need to outnumber non-racists otherwise they'd be forced to stay quiet just like todays



Ya know, there's RPG setting I used to play in that had anthros and humans together and one point it made was that while there were anti anthro hategroups, many of which were sponsored by a certain batshit apocalyptic Protestant group, there were also anthro supremacist groups that attacked humans. Of course the situation was somewhat different in that setting  in that the first anthros were born to human parents as a result of the fallout from the Trinity bomb test that accidentally brought magic back to the world. As a result, the first anthros in that world, being baby boomers, came of age just in time to take part in the civil rights movement and were thus able to gain the assistance of the various human civil rights leaders, including King. The point is that if anthros were real there would be a few anthro supremacist groups in addition to the human hate groups.... I wonder what anthro supremacists would think of human members of the furry fandom?


----------



## Carnau (Aug 28, 2013)

@Kit & Dar: I totally understand that other people want an anthro form in real life sure, I get that. As a video game fan AND animal fan I think the anthro body is beautiful if done well.
 But it's just that many others (members of the fandom) lead normal non-basement dwelling lives and some of us worked hard to keep it that way. I'm enrolled in college now and currently typing this out from a PC as we speak. It would be totally non sensical to just drop everything I've spent money on, just to get oggled at by a weird man in a white suit until I die. What I'm saying is that I dont think it's for everybody.


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Aug 28, 2013)

The young man in the cafe said:


> Ya know, there's RPG setting I used to play in that had anthros and humans together and one point it made was that while there were anti anthro hategroups, many of which were sponsored by a certain batshit apocalyptic Protestant group, there were also anthro supremacist groups that attacked humans. Of course the situation was somewhat different in that setting  in that the first anthros were born to human parents as a result of the fallout from the Trinity bomb test that accidentally brought magic back to the world. As a result, the first anthros in that world, being baby boomers, came of age just in time to take part in the civil rights movement and were thus able to gain the assistance of the various human civil rights leaders, including King. The point is that if anthros were real there would be a few anthro supremacist groups in addition to the human hate groups.... I wonder what anthro supremacists would think of human members of the furry fandom?


GAY TRYHARDS XD


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Aug 28, 2013)

Carnau said:


> @Kit & Dar: I totally understand that other people want an anthro form in real life sure, I get that. As a video game fan AND animal fan I think the anthro body is beautiful if done well.
> But it's just that many others (members of the fandom) lead normal non-basement dwelling lives and some of us worked hard to keep it that way. I'm enrolled in college now and currently typing this out from a PC as we speak. It would be totally non sensical to just drop everything I've spent money on, just to get oggled at by a weird man in a white suit until I die. What I'm saying is that I dont think it's for everybody.


i didnt say it was, and normal non-basement dwelling lives? im 16, i live with my perants, i do have friends outside of the internet, i am working toward college and also training to get my pilots licence, and we dont actually have a basement....


----------



## Attaman (Aug 28, 2013)

Dardyone said:


> i do get that, and i imagine that anthro's would be somewhat alienated especially because they would be a slightly superior species


 I didn't realize color blindness, issues relating to adaptation in certain environments, predispositions to certain skeletal ailments, susceptibility to heat stroke, and so-on were "slightly superior".

See, this is an issue that's often ignored by people when going "But anthros would be better!" Yes, if you handwave all the bad things and give them all the good ones. I get why you want to do this (You want to be one of that elite minority), but it'd be nice if it weren't so blatantly obvious that you all just want to lord over the pathetic hyoomanz without having to actually do something to make your body better.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 28, 2013)

Dardyone said:


> i do get that, and i imagine that anthro's would be somewhat alienated especially because they would be a slightly superior species and would intimidate alot if people, but with cashiers and so-on  they are *still required to serve you*, for it to be bad racists towards anthro's would need to outnumber non-racists otherwise they'd be forced to stay quiet just like todays


But would they? I'm not saying people wouldn't be required to serve anthropomorphs, but I'm sure some people would find an excuse in that anthros may not be considered "human" anymore. How would laws apply to anthros? Are their rights human, or only animal? Are they considered a race, or a separate species entirely? I suppose we'll never know about that though.

I think the public's opinion would change depending on the behavior of the anthros, too. Say someone tried to attack an anthropomorph, and they harmed/killed that person in self-defense. The papers would probably say something like "Cheetah-Man Mauls Innocent Bystander" or some overblown thing like that (you know how the media can be). In other words, I think if an anthro harmed a human, intentionally or otherwise, it would cause a big stink and would negatively change the public's perception of anthros. Then you'd probably also have anthropomorphs who you might call "bad eggs," since there's bound to be some in any group of people. They wouldn't help the public's perception of anthros at all...

I may be overthinking this whole thing just a bit. >>;


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 28, 2013)

The young man in the cafe said:


> Ya know, there's RPG setting I used to play in that had anthros and humans together and one point it made was that while there were anti anthro hategroups, many of which were sponsored by a certain batshit apocalyptic Protestant group, there were also anthro supremacist groups that attacked humans. Of course the situation was somewhat different in that setting  in that the first anthros were born to human parents as a result of the fallout from the Trinity bomb test that accidentally brought magic back to the world. As a result, the first anthros in that world, being baby boomers, came of age just in time to take part in the civil rights movement and were thus able to gain the assistance of the various human civil rights leaders, including King. The point is that if anthros were real there would be a few anthro supremacist groups in addition to the human hate groups.... I wonder what anthro supremacists would think of human members of the furry fandom?



That's cool, may I know the name of the game?


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Aug 28, 2013)

Attaman said:


> I didn't realize color blindness, issues relating to adaptation in certain environments, predispositions to certain skeletal ailments, susceptibility to heat stroke, and so-on were "slightly superior".
> 
> See, this is an issue that's often ignored by people when going "But anthros would be better!" Yes, if you handwave all the bad things and give them all the good ones. I get why you want to do this (You want to be one of that elite minority), but it'd be nice if it weren't so blatantly obvious that you all just want to lord over the pathetic hyoomanz without having to actually do something to make your body better.


lord? nahh i just like fur better, and the advantages outweigh the disadvandvatages... kinda and do all animals not see in colour (not talking shit here im interested)?


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Aug 28, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> But would they? I'm not saying people wouldn't be required to serve anthropomorphs, but I'm sure some people would find an excuse in that anthros may not be considered "human" anymore. How would laws apply to anthros? Are their rights human, or only animal? Are they considered a race, or a separate species entirely? I suppose we'll never know about that though.
> 
> I think the public's opinion would change depending on the behavior of the anthros, too. Say someone tried to attack an anthropomorph, and they harmed/killed that person in self-defense. The papers would probably say something like "Cheetah-Man Mauls Innocent Bystander" or some overblown thing like that (you know how the media can be). In other words, I think if an anthro harmed a human, intentionally or otherwise, it would cause a big stink and would negatively change the public's perception of anthros. Then you'd probably also have anthropomorphs who you might call "bad eggs," since there's bound to be some in any group of people. They wouldn't help the public's perception of anthros at all...
> 
> I may be overthinking this whole thing just a bit. >>;


no you're right, but i dont think it would be able to get worse than a few people calling names and maybe an attack every now and then shich is bad but still


----------



## Inpw (Aug 28, 2013)

Ah fuck why not. I'll be an instant celebrity.


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Aug 29, 2013)

Accretion said:


> Ah fuck why not. I'll be an instant celebrity.


lol yeah prettymuch, and you'd be in history forever as one of the first anthromorphs


----------



## JetPackHusky (Aug 29, 2013)

Whats all this anthro buisness? Do i need to look it up on google?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 29, 2013)

JetPackHusky said:


> Whats all this anthro buisness? Do i need to look it up on google?



animal-people, yup look it up in google


----------



## The young man in the cafe (Aug 29, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> That's cool, may I know the name of the game?



It's the technomancer setting for the GURPS pen and paper system by SJ games. There's a "historical" sourcebook for that setting for that universe's Vietnam war era as well, so one could theoretically run a campaign that was an all anthro version of Apocalypse Now. Keep in mind, the setting was written for the third edition rules, so you would have to convert the character and equipment stats to fourth edition rules to use it with fourth edition GURPS rules.


----------



## Manis Pan (Aug 31, 2013)

Dardyone said:


> lord? nahh i just like fur better, and the advantages outweigh the disadvandvatages... kinda and do all animals not see in colour (not talking shit here im interested)?


Yes


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Aug 31, 2013)

Even eagles? That would be an odd tread off, have the best vision ever in black and white or have average vision in colour


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 31, 2013)

Dardyone said:


> no you're right, but i dont think it would be able to get worse than a few people calling names and maybe an attack every now and then shich is bad but still


I'll agree to that, too. It wouldn't be all smiles and sunshine, but I also agree that it wouldn't be all-out "KILL DA FREEKS" either.



Dardyone said:


> lord? nahh i just like fur better, and the  advantages outweigh the disadvandvatages... kinda and do all animals not  see in colour (not talking shit here im interested)?


It could be interesting to be a bee. apparently, they can see ultraviolet. I think other animals (not sure if cuttlefish, mantis shrimp, or both?) can see other things, like polarized light, that we humans cannot.

However, I just thought of another possible drawback. Most animals don't really sweat... Our ability to sweat actually helps us to cool off in hot weather much better than other animals. I had read an article about it not more than two months ago, but I don't remember where I put the link (if I bookmarked it). 
Anyways, overheating may be an issue to anthros living in warmer climates. Even as humans, hot weather can be pretty miserable. Now imagine that with a thick coat of fur! D:


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Sep 1, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> I'll agree to that, too. It wouldn't be all smiles and sunshine, but I also agree that it wouldn't be all-out "KILL DA FREEKS" either.
> 
> 
> It could be interesting to be a bee. apparently, they can see ultraviolet. I think other animals (not sure if cuttlefish, mantis shrimp, or both?) can see other things, like polarized light, that we humans cannot.
> ...


i have thought of this, and i dont really like hot weather anyway. i think we. just live in cooler places like europe


----------



## Rokte (Sep 1, 2013)

Most likely not.


----------



## chesse20 (Sep 1, 2013)

tottaly go for it i could go to furry conventions and then be drowning in babes


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 1, 2013)

chesse20 said:


> tottaly go for it i could go to furry conventions and then be drowning in babes



If you mean desperate gay men in heat then yes.


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Sep 2, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> If you mean desperate gay men in heat then yes.


i already have that problem, well not drowning but you get my point and they dont get im straight....


----------



## Inpw (Sep 5, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> If you mean desperate gay men in heat then yes.



Lol yeah, It will be best to try and avoid the fandom altogether before getting surprise butyiff!


----------



## benignBiotic (Sep 6, 2013)

Increasingly lately I find myself thinking I would become an anthro if it were possible. 

T'would be cool to have those animal attributes. I've always been fascinated by the idea of experiencing what life is like for other animals. Being an anthro would be a cool compromise.


----------



## Raspberry (Sep 9, 2013)

No. Humans aren't exactly high on my "species I love" list but I enjoy being one.


----------



## Kiroy_Wolf (Sep 10, 2013)

I would definitely press it, IF it would allow me to become my fursona. If its just randomized, then I don't know haha


----------



## Yknups (Sep 11, 2013)

Sure. Heightened sense of smell and hearing, being able to leap great distances, ability to see in the dark and I'd still maintain my human intelligence. Sounds like a good deal.


----------



## benignBiotic (Sep 11, 2013)

Yknups said:


> Sure. Heightened sense of smell and hearing, being able to leap great distances, ability to see in the dark and I'd still maintain my human intelligence. Sounds like a good deal.


If I were part sloth ... I guess being mostly blind and only having to poop once a week would be cool ...


----------



## Bittertooth (Sep 11, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> If I were part sloth ... I guess being mostly blind and only having to poop once a week would be cool ...


with the right diet you can only have to poop once a week as it is


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 12, 2013)

No because scientists would want to study mah hawt bodeh


----------



## Toki Stardust (Sep 17, 2013)

At first I was like "f*ck yes, that's awesome!" but then I realized how awkward it would be seeing all of my friends and family skewered into anthromorphic whoosywhatsits. Some other dingus would probably press the button before I would anyway.


----------



## Phyllostachys (Sep 17, 2013)

[FONT=ë§‘ì€ ê³ ë”•]Wow, a button that can bring forth the total extinction of a sentient species known as _Homosapiens sapiens_? Oh, I am so sure that I am going to press that buttonâ€¦.[/FONT]
[FONT=ë§‘ì€ ê³ ë”•]But seriously, itâ€™s just wrong on so many levels. Ethical problem of forcing non-consented change on complete strangers aside, I cannot even fathom what kinds of tragedy and evil will rise from the chaos that will unavoidably follow after pressing the button.[/FONT]

[FONT=ë§‘ì€ ê³ ë”•]But if I tweak the original posterâ€™s question a bit, and if that button turns only me into my character/fursona/whatever, then wellâ€¦.[/FONT]

[FONT=ë§‘ì€ ê³ ë”•]My rationality screams that it will utterly ruin my life; I mean, things like being unable to eat any vegetables belonging to genus _Allium_(noooo, onions! I will miss them) or becoming colorblind aside(I really do not wish to become colorblind before I get to witness _Delonix regia_ and _Amherstia nobilis_ in full bloom with my own eyes), it will be quite difficult to prove to others that 'I am still me', and if you follow monistic views on philosophy of mind, you might even have difficulties convincing yourself that that human being who existed before you pushed that button is same entity with this anthropomorphic life form that is standing in his/her place now(or maybe, just for weirdoes like me).[/FONT]
[FONT=ë§‘ì€ ê³ ë”•]And, I think I should be reminded that Gregor Samsa was not abandoned by his family simply because he turned into a repulsive insect; the fact that he came to be of no use, a mere burden to his family was an important reason. Yes, its literature, but considering what happened to some paralysis or dementia victims on certain incidentsâ€¦. Well.[/FONT]

[FONT=ë§‘ì€ ê³ ë”•]Despite all this, I canâ€™t be certain that I wonâ€™t be regretting my decision if I decide to renounce that chance. And sometimes, a manâ€™s fantasies can have more hold on his psyche then the rational part of his mindâ€¦. So yeah, I am afraid that there is a high chance that I will press the button, despite knowing that the outcome is unlikely to be pretty.[/FONT]

[FONT=ë§‘ì€ ê³ ë”•]By the way, how much time have I wasted to write this ridiculous nonsense? Oh my.[/FONT]


----------



## Papachino (Sep 18, 2013)

Someone needs to sig that. Like, the whole thing.


----------



## Martin Canine (Sep 20, 2013)

At first, EVERYONE must become an anthro, so humans can understand what it feels like. 
THEN, after a while, only those who choose to be like this, should stay an animal.
That would pretty much prevent anthrod from discrimination.

...and as in terms what makes a human in front of the law, anthros would fit the human rights.


----------



## Stormyish (Sep 20, 2013)

Guise, if u had the choic, would u had a dog dik or tits?
u can hav both but you have to hav whooves


----------



## Martin Canine (Sep 20, 2013)

Stormyish said:


> Guise, if u had the choic, would u had a dog dik or tits?
> u can hav both but you have to hav whooves



If this question was directed at me, I'm feeling pretty fine being male, I would not change that.


----------



## veliz2 (Sep 21, 2013)

looks like the ban hammer finally found you>:3


----------



## lefurr (Sep 22, 2013)

I wouldn't mind. Change is good. But there will be some discrimination like Martin Canine mentioned.


----------



## Planet Swag (Sep 24, 2013)

Silver Dragon said:


> If there was a button that eliminated all porn from the fandom, would you press it?


If it was only me that was affected, yes. Furry porn weirds me out.
If it involved everyone who visited the site, then no. I'm 40% sure there are people who are addicted (or worse) to that kind of thing. I'd rather not imagine what manner of havoc would be wrecked (wreaked?) if those people were all pr0nblocked.


----------



## Verok (Sep 25, 2013)

Nah, i'm quite comfortable being human.

If it was temporary, then yes; If it was permanent, then no.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Depends on the situation. if I suddenly became an arthrofox like I normally play in the Human world?
The scary scenarios start to pop up. Would I be taken away and become some kind of government lab
rat or would some rich Sheik kidnap me and lock me away in his harem? Neither are what I would want. 

If I pushed a button and found myself an Arthrofox in a world of other arthro's? That might be a better scenario.
As would being able to change at will and hide my gift from others.


----------



## Death's_Companion (Oct 2, 2013)

hi im new here qnd i just wanted to jump into a random forum


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 2, 2013)

Death's_Companion said:


> hi im new here qnd i just wanted to jump into a random forum



Maybe you should say something about the topic?


----------



## Death's_Companion (Oct 3, 2013)

i would only push the button if it turned people temporarily, then only people who wanted to should remain antho


----------



## Midnight Gear (Oct 3, 2013)

God, this thread is nearly four years old.
Staying on topic, if I had hands and fingers then i'd be okay with it. I suppose telekineses would be another solution.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 3, 2013)

I love how the thread's title itself says PERMANENT.
Yet people are discussing if they'd do it if it was temporary


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 3, 2013)

Temporary is for pussies


----------



## Nohtjy (Oct 3, 2013)

I agree it wouldn't solve any problems. It would be different if I alone could change at will, or was part of a select group that can. Would people push that button?


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Oct 5, 2013)

I'd do it when furry ultimately becomes the cult it's destined to be so I'm not the only one doing it.


----------



## Scath-mac-tire (Oct 5, 2013)

no I wouldn't press it because of the massive amount of discrimination that would follow, even if there were other anthromorphs. If I did however have the ability to control it then I would probably press the button.


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 8, 2013)

Permanent? Mmm... probably not! But i wouldn't mind being one for a day or two!!


----------



## PureObsidian (Oct 11, 2013)

Permanent? Leggo! I'd totally press dat button.


----------



## derpherp (Oct 18, 2013)

Hmmmmm...............FUCK YEAH!


----------



## dawgz (Oct 20, 2013)

That's an easy one.  So long as it means that everyone is transformed, then yes.


----------



## Inpw (Oct 20, 2013)

dawgz said:


> That's an easy one.  So long as it means that everyone is transformed, then yes.



No fucken way there's some macrophiles around that wants to give surprise but yiff.

I'll rather only let a selected few transform.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 20, 2013)

Accretion said:


> No fucken way there's some macrophiles around that wants to give surprise but yiff.
> 
> I'll rather only let a selected few transform.



What makes you think non anthros furries won't suprise buttyiff you? :s


----------



## dawgz (Oct 20, 2013)

Accretion said:


> No fucken way there's some macrophiles around that wants to give surprise but yiff.
> 
> I'll rather only let a selected few transform.



Maybe so, but what would be the worst of two "evils" - becoming a lab rat like another poster mentioned if it was case by case thing, or dealing with the perv?  To me, the pervs would out themselves just like they do now, and could be dealt with in the same fashion as they are now.  

Now, if I was to never have to work another day in my life to support myself, and be able to get away from the hewmons that stayed the way they were, then I'd still do it.


----------



## Inpw (Oct 20, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> What makes you think non anthros furries won't suprise buttyiff you? :s



It's still better than having to live through the experience of some dragon trying to insert a 5m long cock into my tiny 1.75m long body.


----------



## SierraCanine (Oct 21, 2013)

hmmm...permanent anthro...? WHY NOT!! XD I've always wanted to drive a stick with paws!  On the other hand.... people think I'm weird enough that they would most likely not even notice anything drastically different.... so..... yeah..


----------



## Baron Kriege (Oct 23, 2013)

Yes absolutely then I could have much more promiscuous sex and wear a skin suit instead of a fursuit. But wait there will be no furry fandom in such a world I assume?


----------



## Sketchy-Mouse (Oct 24, 2013)

If it was something happening en masse, or it was reversible, I might consider it. If not, then I probably wouldn't.


----------



## MadamGlitch (Oct 25, 2013)

I would really love to become a permanent anthromorph. So my answer would probably be yes


----------



## Hanklerfishy (Oct 27, 2013)

Probably not there would be hate crimes and I would be on the news.


----------



## Saga (Oct 27, 2013)

three words: government anal probing :v


----------



## Shoiyo (Oct 27, 2013)

Saga said:


> three words: government anal probing :v



This is a bad thing? 

But to answer the question, I probably would. Given that winter lasts a ridiculous amount of time up here, I'd at least have some natural insulation from the -40 Celsius conditions.


----------



## Shinwa no Kitsune (Nov 9, 2013)

I would become a perment anthromorph. 'Nuff said.


----------



## scarleach (Nov 10, 2013)

hell yes dam right if there was surgery out there now to have it done i would


----------



## Zenolith (Nov 10, 2013)

Yeah I think that would be pretty awesome myself, as long as it didn't have side effects from changing lol.


----------



## Pantheros (Nov 10, 2013)

hell yeah i would, who wouldnt want to run or jump as fast and high as a tiger while retaining the human figure and smarts. also the tiger strengh, being able to break a neck with a slap to the face would be prity hilarious! and prity awfull......


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 10, 2013)

It would be suicide for me to do that unless a big enough majority of people did the same that we were less likely to be persecuted. Then again, by the time everyone is becoming an anthropomorphic non-human animal, it wouldn't be special anymore and I'd probably be looking to be a part of some other non-mainstream fandom.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 10, 2013)

I don't know if this thread's serious or not (looking at the first few pages lol), but I'd go for it only it means I could get something out of it, like gills or wings or something.


----------



## Xevvy (Nov 13, 2013)

Echoing a bunch of previous posts, as much as I'd like the idea, I wouldn't do it unless a significant amount of people were as well. Doing it alone is a recipe for disaster, I can think of a crazy amount of ways it could end - almost none of them good. But if a lot of people were doing it all at once? Hell, why not? The world could use more anthro bulls - it'd help offset the flood of canines anyway.


----------



## Turnbull (Nov 14, 2013)

If I turned into my 'sona?

Nope, I like meat too much.  I also don't exactly relish the thought of eating my last meal again.  And again.  And again.

Granted, those are things I could get used to in time.  The social stigma thing. . .  I could probably also get over?  It would be liveable, but not exactly my preferred life.


----------



## Tyranny (Nov 14, 2013)

If I had the option to become a sergal android, I'd do it without hesitation, in a heart beat. I'd love being all sergally, that and I always loved the idea of being completely non-biological.


----------



## john_shadowblade (Nov 15, 2013)

I'd like it. But only if the hands stay human-ish. Trying to work with paws would be hell on my keyboard. Cover them in fur and give me some claws, but that's it. Actually the claws would be troublesome wouldn't they?


----------



## pixelfetish8 (Nov 20, 2013)

Well, if this means become more strong and increase the size of... oh my... well maybe having wings and fly or breathing underwater will be really cool features.  Human superpowers are boring


----------



## FriendlyFurryFox (Nov 21, 2013)

I have hundreds of questions to answer this... most are based on logistics...

(1) How many people know they were changed? Does everyone, do I, do none? If nobody does, does all furry references vanish? Does it alter all the records we have or would that not confuse people?
(2) How many species would be created? This would drastically change history and modern geopolitical landscapes, as different species would no doubt evolve and band together, correct?
(3) How would inter-species relations work? Could they procreate? What would their children look like if so? Depending on the amount of anthropormorphic species, how many half-species varieties would be possible?
(4) Would regular animals be altered? Would there be for instance, both wolf anthros and wolves, or would animals also change to something else?
(5) Do we become feral or remain sentient? If sentient, would there be laws against a wolf fur eating a rabbit fur?
(6) Does technology change? I mean with different bodies, computers and cars and most everything would have to be made to species-specific accommodations, which also means specific inventors would be different, right?
(7) Would different species have different diets? If so, that would also change the history and basically all menus and cooking/baking in general, no?
(8) Is clothing worn? How do different species wear different clothes? Think how much things would need to be species-specifically designed?
(9) Surely there is going to be conflict between species. Would that not also change everything about this world?
(10) If this is the case, then religion and evolution must be different, what happens to people's faith in this world, as well as scientific properties?

Basically if you did this, you'd change everything, and might as well just ask "would you like to live in an anthro world"? Either your memory would have to be wiped, or everyone's memory but yours would have to be wiped, because if everyone all of a sudden inherited a new world, there'd be chaos.

A much better method would be to have us stumble upon a Narnian closetesque portal and enter furry world as our fursona, but remembering everything about our previous life. This would solve pretty much all the questions.

EDIT: And I would if that were the case... sort of a fantasy of mine, really.


----------



## TheRH100 (Nov 24, 2013)

In the case the government keeps their hands off me and I am not the target of any serious threats because of it. I would be okay with it. I might be a bit tall for some doorways, though, because I would be a sergal.
It's more than just being my character, it's also how the news would cover it, or how hollywood would dig it. I want it because 49% I just wanna be my char and 51% I wanna become famous.


----------



## Rhee (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh no I like having hands, bones, and eyes...

though on the flip side I could be in every monster b movie ever.


----------



## Salzalar (Nov 25, 2013)

Key words are "_All those around you_" 
Heck yes I'd press it!! No one would know who did it o3o 
Since everyone would be anthropomorphic, there wouldn't be discrimination against myself for being the only one, If the author didn't include "_All those around you_".
A furry world would be of happiness and instead of smoking areas there would be yiff areas.
 I digress on that subject.. 
And I would be wondrously fluffy forever more~ 
Was there ever an unpressed button? Not with Sal around.


----------



## speedactyl (Nov 27, 2013)

maybe not in this world.  since anthropomorph would feel like a stangers 
in a strange world and not readily accepted.

except in a universe where anthropomorph exist as a norm. then they  would feel at home


----------



## Zraxi (Dec 10, 2013)

I'd only do it if someone else paid for my shampoo.  Imagine how many bottles it would take just to take one bath.


----------



## Pine (Dec 10, 2013)

I'd go with it but the government would probably kidnap me and start doing District 9 inspired experiments on me.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 10, 2013)

Pine said:


> the government would probably kidnap me and start doing District 9 inspired experiments on me.




It's amazing how 90% of the furries that respond to this thread always have this original response to boot.


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Dec 10, 2013)

Baron Kriege said:


> Yes absolutely then I could have much more promiscuous sex and wear a skin suit instead of a fursuit. But wait there will be no furry fandom in such a world I assume?


no, but there would most likley be a bit of social separation. just like the gym junkies, gamers, adrenaline junkies ect not being racist but you'd probably see furries act as a different racial group and if not have racial groups of their own.


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Dec 10, 2013)

FriendlyFurryFox said:


> I have hundreds of questions to answer this... most are based on logistics...
> 
> (1) How many people know they were changed? Does everyone, do I, do none? If nobody does, does all furry references vanish? Does it alter all the records we have or would that not confuse people?
> (2) How many species would be created? This would drastically change history and modern geopolitical landscapes, as different species would no doubt evolve and band together, correct?
> ...


the amount of times ive thought of this... and my only good solution was lets say you were changed through scientific means and anything un-ordinary that you  need has to be supplied by you, for example earphones dont fit? find a way to make them fit. thats how people in our world are treated right? sure theres different sizes of clothes but alot of the time you can find a size that fits so you get it changed to fit.

different species would need more effort out into this but it will still work, maybe the difference in species might open a new business line or maybe someone will open a fashion industry focusing on furred species.

we'd still have a human psyche and if you look at history people dont notice something doesn't work for them and leave it, they will find a way to make it work (for the most part anyway)

so basically im saying yeah, we cant think of all the solutions right away but we never could. a big part of making something work is putting it into practice and failing and like wise we cant build a detailed completely functional new world in our heads without missing some answers. nothing we have today was built purely on theory (well there might be a few things but the majority wasnt)


----------



## sandquist1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Well if i could live with other anthropomorphs on another planet or something I would. I dont wanna be the only anthropomorph in the world u know? After all i wouldnt be human anymore


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 11, 2013)

sandquist1 said:


> Well if i could live with other anthropomorphs on another planet or something I would. I dont wanna be the only anthropomorph in the world u know? After all i wouldnt be human anymore


psh, being a human is so 90's


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Dec 11, 2013)

d.batty said:


> psh, being a human is so 90's


"omg being human is way too mainstream" -hipster furry


----------



## Inpw (Dec 11, 2013)

Dardyone said:


> "omg being human is way too mainstream" -hipster furry



Hipster, furry and mainstream in the same post. Wtf man!!? That was the most horrific thing I've read.

Edit: Anywho, everyone here is afraid of the government running experiments on them if they were the only one who transformed. I'm more afraid of what some FA members would try and do to me.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 11, 2013)

Accretion said:


> Hipster, furry and mainstream in the same post. Wtf man!!? That was the most horrific thing I've read.
> 
> Edit: Anywho, everyone here is afraid of the government running experiments on them if they were the only one who transformed. I'm more afraid of what some FA members would try and do to me.



You'll end up running to the goverment exclaming for mercy


----------



## SL1PSH0D (Dec 11, 2013)

Only if it was common place. And if shampoo and drain-o were cheaper.


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Dec 12, 2013)

SL1PSH0D said:


> Only if it was common place. And if shampoo and drain-o were cheaper.


yeah... you could just go to business warehouses and stockpile it for cheap though


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Dec 12, 2013)

If I were with another group I most definitely would. Also if I could be digitigrade, that'd be pretty rad.
If I were the only one religious groups might think I was some kind of demon, or some people might dedicate a cult to protecting me.
It does sound pretty cool though, even if I were the only one, but it'd be totally sad and lonely, but I assume everyone who says yes to this is an Anthro along with me.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 12, 2013)

Accretion said:


> Edit: Anywho, everyone here is afraid of the government running experiments on them if they were the only one who transformed. I'm more afraid of what some FA members would try and do to me.


For good reason. The government (assuming you live in a first world nation) would probably pay you out the ass to appear in TV shows, tell your story, give blood samples, etcetera. Some furries would probably try paying you out the ass (which, being furries, will likely be less ass-pay than the government can offer) to let them fuck you.


----------



## Shade_Winters (Dec 12, 2013)

Nay.  No.  I'd stay human because that's what I'm use to.  There'd be a lot of problems that are too numerous to type down (and I don't want to take the long time).


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Dec 13, 2013)

Attaman said:


> For good reason. The government (assuming you live in a first world nation) would probably pay you out the ass to appear in TV shows, tell your story, give blood samples, etcetera. Some furries would probably try paying you out the ass (which, being furries, will likely be less ass-pay than the government can offer) to let them fuck you.


You just gotta make it famous before the govt notices, that way thet cant just take you free of charge without people noticing


----------



## Midyin (Dec 13, 2013)

Yes...


----------



## Tica (Dec 14, 2013)

Since this is a sticky thread I guess this is the one to answer in.

GAWD NO. I would not become an anthro sloth. Sloths don't even have thumbs, yo. I like my fursona just the way she is, cute and awkward and slow, but I wouldn't want to be that way IRL.

And NO I WOULD NEVER CHANGE SOMEONE ELSE'S BODY AGAINST THEIR WILL that's all kinds of fucked up, that is.

I would take shapeshifting powers. It would be hella fun to climb trees upside-down for a little while. But I'd want to return to my regular body at the end of the day, y'know?


----------



## TheRH100 (Dec 24, 2013)

I have multiple sonas, but the wolf one with green hair (ryan) would be the one I would more want to be, they actually wear clothing and aren't too tall. Randy, my sergal character, is not really as much human.

Because I would be the only non-human I would be running away from the government (OBVIOUSLY), paparazzi, and that part of the furry fandom that wants to marry me or even do much worse.

In colclusion my answer is yes for Ryan.


----------



## Lone Wolf 98 (Dec 25, 2013)

Yeah being a human is getting boooooring  but then again im pretty sexy just look at my avatar pic


----------



## Konotashi (Dec 25, 2013)

If I were to become anthro, would human laws or animal laws apply? Would I have to wear clothes? Would I be considered an animal or human? What rights would I have? Would I be liable to be subjected to animal testing? 
If I were to kill someone, would I go on trial or simply be euthanized?


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 25, 2013)

Shapeshifting powers, yeah, hands-down. Permanent? Noooo. Texas is miserable enough in the summer as it is, even when you can take off your clothes. Being covered in fluff 24/7 would be the _worst, _especially if I were unable to sweat. And, man, would I be red-green colorblind? How animal are we talkin', here? I need my color/detail vision. You can keep your seein'-in-the-dark ability.

I imagine carnivores with carnivore-shaped teeth would probably also talk with a lisp. _Thuper dignified_.


----------



## Konotashi (Dec 25, 2013)

gorgonops said:


> Texas is miserable enough in the summer as it is, even when you can take off your clothes. Being covered in fluff 24/7 would be the _worst, _especially if I were unable to sweat.



Many animals' coats (dogs, for example) not only help keep them warm, but cool as well. Then of course, panting. 
If they were only able to cool themselves by panting, I'm sure there'd be a lot of animals that can't sweat that would be dead or extinct by now.


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 25, 2013)

Konotashi said:


> Many animals' coats (dogs, for example) not only help keep them warm, but cool as well. Then of course, panting.
> If they were only able to cool themselves by panting, I'm sure there'd be a lot of animals that can't sweat that would be dead or extinct by now.



I suppose, more to the point, if I were to become my fursona or whatever, since it's an animal that primarily lives in cold climes, I'd have to move. I like it here. >:I Dallas has neat stuff!

Animals can and do overheat if they do too much during the day, though; some people will hunt by basically being better than animals at endurance running in the heat and waiting until the critter collapses from heat exhaustion. (Which is not to say humans are _immune _from heat exhaustion, but we're a little better at dealing with heat so long as we have ample water.) I like having the ability to jog/run in the blazing heat without being worse for wear so long as I hydrate. I'm not sure _why _I make myself do that (i lie, it makes me feel like a badass), but I like being able to.


----------



## TheRH100 (Dec 25, 2013)

Konotashi said:


> If I were to become anthro, would human laws or animal laws apply? Would I have to wear clothes? Would I be considered an animal or human? What rights would I have? Would I be liable to be subjected to animal testing?
> If I were to kill someone, would I go on trial or simply be euthanized?



Well I think there would be a major controversy surrounding you in those cases. My logic is "if it can talk, walk, and think just like a human, it should be treated like a human".


----------



## dawgz (Dec 25, 2013)

TheRH100 said:


> Well I think there would be a major controversy surrounding you in those cases. My logic is "if it can talk, walk, and think just like a human, it should be treated like a human".



The only problem is that hewmons don't think like that.  If you aren't chock full of sheeple sameness, you are to be ridiculed and tormented.  Superior beings?  Not from my point of view. I'd still become the permanent anthro, but would definitely seek some form of refuge from hewmons.


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Dec 25, 2013)

Konotashi said:


> If I were to become anthro, would human laws or animal laws apply? Would I have to wear clothes? Would I be considered an animal or human? What rights would I have? Would I be liable to be subjected to animal testing?
> If I were to kill someone, would I go on trial or simply be euthanized?


you can read up about this kinda stuff i think, from what i know the government DOES have some kind of rules or guide to encountering equally intelligent life of another species and im pretty sure anthro would come under that so do a bit of searching


----------



## Tryn (Dec 26, 2013)

I would, but I think I'd spend the first several hours stroking my nice soft fur~ Speaking of which, cuddling would be nice~


----------



## Pegasus442 (Dec 27, 2013)

i believe i would indeed


----------



## speedactyl (Dec 29, 2013)

Konotashi said:


> If I were to become anthro, would human laws or animal laws apply? Would I have to wear clothes? Would I be considered an animal or human? What rights would I have? Would I be liable to be subjected to animal testing?
> If I were to kill someone, would I go on trial or simply be euthanized?



this is the question not readily answered since human law is already messed up currently . but I would still believe the Pre-genesis era how the order of the universe used to be also when ever the replacement arrive , I guess its found in isaiah 65:17-25


----------



## PsychopathicRaccoon (Dec 29, 2013)

Yithian said:


> So say you had a button that would change you and all those around you into anthropomorphic creatures would you press it?


I'd be the biggest terrorist if I had that button, I might do it if the world got boring >:3


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Dec 30, 2013)

Tryn said:


> I would, but I think I'd spend the first several hours stroking my nice soft fur~ Speaking of which, cuddling would be nice~


ugh... soooo gooood...


----------



## speedactyl (Dec 30, 2013)

PsychopathicRaccoon said:


> I'd be the biggest terrorist if I had that button, I might do it if the world got boring >:3



followed with Evil Laugh


----------



## PsychopathicRaccoon (Dec 30, 2013)

speedactyl said:


> followed with Evil Laugh


Muhahahaha :twisted:


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 30, 2013)

Tryn said:


> I would, but I think I'd spend the first several hours stroking my nice soft fur~ Speaking of which, cuddling would be nice~


Stroking would certainly be involved.


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 30, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Stroking would certainly be involved.



What about heavy petting?


----------



## PsychopathicRaccoon (Dec 30, 2013)

Ranguvar said:


> What about heavy petting?


Hvy stroking is as far as you'll get


----------



## Rorick (Jan 2, 2014)

Would I press it? Well, it's neither an instant yes, nor an instant no. There are many things to look at, possibilities to consider, and debates to be had upon the benefits and the negatives of pushing the button. I shall list a few here. I also apologize if any, or all, of these have been posted before, but I really don't feel like sifting through fifty-odd pages and nearly four years worth of content.

First, the question that arises, how much do we become anthro? It's not as ridiculous of a notion as it sounds. For instance, some would be content at merely looking the part, and that's it. Genetically, they're no different than any other human, and if they have kids, will be born and grow looking the same as any other person. All differences are simply cosmetic in effect, much like skin or hair colors. Others would rather become an anthro, not only in appearance, but also in genetics. These would be much the same as the first, only they would be able to pass the anthropomorphic trait down to their offspring, and their children would pass it on, and so on and so forth. It would truly be a new subspecies of human on this Earth. Enough genetic differences to be separate, but close enough to interbreed. Lastly though, would be those who wish to be even more, not only with the looks and cosmetic genetics, but the facilities and abilities of the creature they've become. Any canine, for example, would have a stronger sense of smell over their non-anthro counterparts, and might have a pack instinct or mentality. It would become a branch into a single, or perhaps multiple, distinct species, unable to interbreed with non-anthropomorphic humans, and maybe able to interbreed with other anthros. This is a serious question to those who wouldn't wish to pass their fetish, hobby, or image on to future generations.

Secondly, there comes the question of what defines "all those around you", in determination of the original question. Is it those persons who happen to be within a set radius of the button when pressed, or is it the whole of humanity? It partially stems back to the last point, even if I wanted to become my fursona, I wouldn't want to force anyone else to become an anthro just because of my selfish desires. At least with the former option, I might have a chance to steal away to a place where others wouldn't be likely to be impacted, whereas the latter allows for no chance of sparing those who still prefer their human form.

Another point came to mind with the writing of the last argument, who's to say we'll even become the anthro we want to be. The original post merely states that pressing the button would transform you into an anthropomorphic creature, but it doesn't say that the person who pressed the button would change into the animal they wished to be. If I were to become a true fur, it would obviously be in my fursona's image, a rough collie. While I wouldn't mind several other forms aside from my fursona, there's no guarantee I would become any of them. I could be stuck as an ant, and I have no desire to be one of those.

As for my last point today, it was last discussed by Konotashi and Speedactyl, and that is the application of laws upon the anthro community. It can be debated strongly if the laws of men would govern the race of beast-men. On one hand, anthros aren't exactly human, especially in the later two examples of my first point. This theoretically disconnects them from any and all laws that humans might create, owing to the fact that anthropomorphic creatures, especially within the last example of the first point, would have different mentalities, and possibly moralities, than humans would, and what would apply to man, say laws against rape, wouldn't apply to anthro, in this case a strong, uncontrollable desire that might be cause by the heat cycle. However, anthros would still be creatures of logic and reason, to a degree at least, with an understanding of right and wrong. This could be used to apply the human sense of justice to a creature that is different in appearance, and possibly genetics, but still the same in mental capacity.

All in all, with the arguments I've presented here, I'd have to say that I wouldn't press the button. There are too many "what ifs", too many potentials for problems to erupt with this grand experiment. That's nothing to say of how regular humans would react to an anthro upon seeing them, which in all likelihood would be ostracization and/or violence. Many, despite their claims, are rather narrow-minded and bigoted against the unknown and those who are different.

That is all for now.


----------



## Bedwyr (Jan 4, 2014)

Yes I would.


----------



## Hooky (Jan 4, 2014)

Gavrill said:


> If there was a button that made all these "Would you turn into an anthro" threads go away, would you press it


Yes! But here's a question; if there was a button that made fur-haters become furries, would you press it?


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 6, 2014)

Oh yes, I definitely would. I love anthros, but being one would be so much better. And with my sona, at least if anybody had a problem with it, I could shut their mouth in 2.2.


Hooky said:


> Yes! But here's a question; if there was a button that made fur-haters become furries, would you press it?


Hell yes! The ultimate troll. They'd be committing self-racism, accidentally or on purpose, so much, it would be funny as hell to watch.


----------



## Gator Joe (Jan 9, 2014)

I would love to actually be my scalesona. However, I often think/dream of being the only one or one of the only ones of my kind. I would be unique. I could imagine being the only anthropomorphic American alligator NASCAR driver or country singer. My publicity would be insane. If everyone were an anthro animal, it would be as if everyone were still human. "Speciesism" would replace racism if everyone were anthros. I'm not gonna lie, I don't like apes/monkeys. I just don't like how they look. I don't even like Donkey Kong. I know most if not all of you have at least one animal you don't like.  However, I do imagine it would still be awesome if we were all anthros. It would make dating much easier. Haha


----------



## Rassah (Feb 3, 2014)

Yes. Looking forward to the day when advances in computers and biotech allow us to "transfer" ourselves into custom bodies. I do wonder what the world will look like at that point, with our big obsession with bog round eyes, cuteness, and very young age (everyone in the world in a big eyed 16 year old catgirl/boy/cross?)


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 3, 2014)

Permanently ? No. Buuuut if I had the option to and sort of shapeshift at will and to varying degrees, I would try it out and experiment gladly. Then again, if it were possible, I'd prefer it to be by a natural means instead of technological gizmos... But hey, as an old man said http://youtu.be/VRhDmUzWuBI?t=35s


----------



## ADF (Feb 3, 2014)

Whenever I watch Ghost in a Shell or that film Surrogates, I often wonder why no one seems to take advantage of the technology for more creative body customisation >.=.>

If you have the tech to make a robotic body feel real, they can be furries dammit.


----------



## M town wolf (Feb 7, 2014)

Well I would press it cause I think it would be very cool to see every on like that


----------



## Kamek_Sans (Feb 8, 2014)

I think I'd rather become my Poke-sona.... and probably not, I'd rather be able to change between human and 'sona.


----------



## Marier Villarreal (Feb 8, 2014)

I prefer being a human _and_ transform into one of my characters (I have more than sixteen, aprox. 30) that being one forever. I would have more relationships! Just kitty-ing. But yes, I don't think I would want to become a permanent furry.


----------



## Rooko (Feb 8, 2014)

I would because I'm terrible at thinking before I act. If I saw that button, just randomly as I walked down the street, I would press it.


----------



## TheRH100 (Feb 9, 2014)

About the button, I might either decide not to press it because I happen to love these kinds of threads, or I would press it because I would be in a troll mood or something.

About the fursona business, saying that the government isn't involved in this, I guess I would become a 5'10" wolf with borderline-unreal looking green glow-in-the-dark hair for the rest of my life.


----------



## Blake_Foxx (Feb 9, 2014)

Hmm? That's an interesting question. I think for me it'd depend on a few things.

1.) Would I be the only one? If so than I would not make that choice. What good is it if you have no one to share it with, and will inevitably have to deal with people thinking of you as some kind of monster because people are like that 0.o

2.) Do I get to choose what I become? This one I'd probably still go ahead with it even if the answer was no, but it'd be nice to self-determine that part. Though the roulette wheel angle does have it's own appeal 

Now that I'm thinking about it all in all as long as I wouldn't have to be the only one I'd happily change myself ^.^


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 9, 2014)

^agreed, as long as I wasn't the only one, I probably would. My fursona is so much cooler than me.


----------



## Blake_Foxx (Feb 9, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> ^agreed, as long as I wasn't the only one, I probably would. My fursona is so much cooler than me.



I think most people's are. I've read more than a few descriptions for fursona's and they tend to be rather out there from time to time xD


----------



## KOfoxing (Feb 11, 2014)

I would have to explain much more when I get to any job interview. 

-Do you have any special talents?

-- Well, I could rip a person's arm off in less than 5 seconds. Does that count?

Oh what fun it will be to describe my school life.


----------



## Falafox (Feb 11, 2014)

Well, being a Harlequin cat crow nanna dog sprite prototype is kind of cool, but I would be wrecking shit up and killing everyone with semi-god powers...yeah, I would be anthro.


----------



## KAS3519 (Feb 11, 2014)

I don't know... not enough details.

If everything is how I would imagine it, then I would do it.


----------



## magic-doogies (Feb 16, 2014)

If it were just me, then I would say yes. However if it affected those around me I would say no. I don't want to force that choice on other people.


----------



## Copycat (Feb 17, 2014)

Hmm...nah. I've known this body too long.

i mean unless I'm able to become some sort of flying animal THEEEEEEEN I would, since I've always wanted to fly. But it depends, would it be others, or just me? If it's just me then I'd probably be attacked by the government.


----------



## Inignem (Feb 17, 2014)

Being a perma anthro, given the chance of being my own fursona would be awesome, I would be like 100% less ugly and 100% more beautiful, I would stay hours watching how beautiful I am in the mirror instead of avoiding to put my eyes in any mirror.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 17, 2014)

Inignem said:


> Being a perma anthro, given the chance of being my own fursona would be awesome, I would be like 100% less ugly and 100% more beautiful, I would stay hours watching how beautiful I am in the mirror instead of avoiding to put my eyes in any mirror.



You should totally see a therapist


----------



## Inignem (Feb 17, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> You should totally see a therapist



Why should I take your advice?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 17, 2014)

Inignem said:


> Why should I take your advice?



You shouldn't


----------



## Harmonic Revelations (Feb 19, 2014)

No, I wouldn't press it. I'm perfectly fine being a human, especially considering all of our technology thus far is intended for use by humans. In addition, no matter whether or not the change was pleasant, I can't see any practical reason to actually change into an anthromorph when I can enjoy it through art and such without losing compatibility with the world I live in.


----------



## Ohyoupokedme (Mar 4, 2014)

Maybe, but I don't know if I could handle all the fleas that come with being a wolf.


----------



## Ayattar (Mar 4, 2014)

Well... Fleas can be avoided, but is it really comfortable to "wear" fur all the time? One of the reasons why I cut my hair (back then 60cm long) was that they were freaking annoying. Same was with the beard, had a goatee (6 cm), shaved it the same day. Not comfortable at all.


----------



## TheRH100 (Mar 4, 2014)

Now, if there was a button suddenly pressed that turns all of humanity into anthros, they would become all sorts and varieties of anthros, like wolves, foxes, scalies, cheetahs, lions, tigers, otters, bats, etc. I would like to bring into the conversation the social issues that would arise from that. I mean, there were laws protecting different humans races from being discriminated against, but for this huge event to suddenly happen, there would be a bunch of divided races/anthro species. I bet racism would become an even more serious problem if such a button were pushed, and if by any chance that the anthro species is dependent on the ancestry of the person in their human form, then nations would be even more hostile towards each other from racial differences. This might make the outbreak of WW3 slightly more likely, even if not significant, it still raises chances somewhat.

But if people weren't that racist, then maybe we can make some progress. And think about how the furry fandom would go, I mean, there would technically be no more need for a furry fandom, it would be basically like if, in real life, you had a huge online community of people who OVER-glorifies humanity, not saying that furries really OVER glorify anthros, just that these people go bonkers over humans because humans already exist (duh). So the furry fandom dissolving would be an inescapable disadvantage if everyone in the world were suddenly an anthro.


----------



## RedDagger (Mar 4, 2014)

Is it bad that whenever I see this question, the first thing I think of is how all the things designed for humans - and human body shapes - will have to be redesigned and for a while you'd wear non-fitting clothing? If it was everyone, of course. 

Being an anthro myself? It's not as if I particularly have anything important as a person, and it would certainly make everything that much more exciting. Would probably get out of likely leading a repetitive life so...yeah, why not. Considering all I really want is happiness and doing this would by no means detract, only add, to this, then it seems like a good idea.


----------



## MaverickHusky (Mar 5, 2014)

It depends on the situation.  If everyone was changed into anthros, many would panic and not understand why the change happened to begin with.  Now, if I could become an anthro that could shapeshift back into my human form, that would be perfect for me.  As for the permanent change into an anthro, it depends how the change was brought about.  If it happened suddenly without explanation, I would just embrace my new form, and carry on and adapt to my new life an an anthro husky.  Now I know that not everyone would be like that, especially ones that didn't expect or wanted the change to begin with.  But that would be how I would take it.  As for choosing to become a permanent anthro, I would say yes, because it would make me happy.  Not that I don't like being a human, I just think it would be something different.  It wouldn't be the ideal choice for me (having a shape shifting option would be better), but I would still take it.


----------



## Benji (Mar 8, 2014)

Technicalities aside - of which there are a ton that could be problematic - I would probably enjoy being an anthro canid.  It was kinda my "if I had a genie in a lamp" wish when I was a kid.  Oddly, I wouldn't mind if I was the only one...it worked out alright for Tigger. ;-)


----------



## Sylver (Mar 9, 2014)

I suppose I'd push the button, but it would definitely be something to think about and whether what you did was right or wrong after pushing the button. The consequences for others could be both great and disastrous...it would change society greatly and the way it works.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 9, 2014)

Yes, yes I would in a heartbeat.  
Sometimes my fursuit just isn't enough, but it's as close as I can get to being my fursona...ever *sigh*


----------



## SeiiannaKyuako (Mar 9, 2014)

I'd personally like to shapeshift. My Fursona has an anthro and feral ( w/ anthro intelligence ) form. But totally.


----------



## Loubell (Mar 9, 2014)

On the one hand, claws and cat senses would be rad. On the other hand, I enjoy seeing in colour. Unless anthro's can see in colour like humans. I wouldn't want to change everyone against their will, though. Maybe if the button let me hop into an anthro universe and back then yeah, I'd press it. But under the current specifications, hell nah.


----------



## zacharida (Mar 11, 2014)

Heck yeah. ive always dreamt of this scenario.


----------



## Xela-Dasi (Mar 15, 2014)

Yes, yes I would. Of course I would. But I would at least want to choose mah speecies. Or create a anthromorph based on the personnality of everyone would be cool.


----------



## Chromatic Kitty (Mar 15, 2014)

If it only affected me and those in my immediate vicinity _who agree to it_ and the effect was temporary, then absolutely yes!


----------



## jynx (Mar 16, 2014)

I don't think I could ever press a button that affected the entirety of the human race.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 16, 2014)

Fuck the human race,  its anthro time.


----------



## Maskedman1111 (Mar 18, 2014)

You know, I would choose to become my furaona the first time I'm offered the button.


----------



## Dawnedge (Mar 23, 2014)

Sure why not? It would make the world a whole lot more interesting at least.


----------



## Timburwolfe (Mar 24, 2014)

Two words:

Fuck yes.


----------



## skifty (Mar 30, 2014)

Hell yes, would make my life a whole lot more interesting and less boring.


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 2, 2014)

Where. Is. That. Button?

Humans are so boring. Time we got some anthros in the mix!


----------



## LabyrinthMaster (Apr 6, 2014)

Yes. My most wanted wish in life.


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 6, 2014)

So, for once is there a unanimous agreement amongst a large population? Screw humans, yay anthros(!)?
*huge smile, getting ready to cheer*


----------



## skateboyusa99 (Apr 10, 2014)

I would DEFINITELY press it! The world is dull and could use some spice added in lol!


----------



## Spatel (Apr 14, 2014)

oh look this again

i'd hate to change anyone else against their will but for me, hahahaha oh... that's cute.

like you need to ask


----------



## Calemeyr (Apr 20, 2014)

My character is a cyborg sergal scientist from the steampunk-western-edwardian distant future. Who wouldn't want that except technophobes? That sounds awesome, and I want it.

If my character was a random fuzzy person with a random boring backstory, then probably not.


----------



## VintageLynx (May 3, 2014)

I would normally say no but having waited in line for my turn at the barber's for nearly an hour and seeing how great my cats coat looks without need of clippers or messing about with product I'm sorely tempted. Wouldn't say no to some useful self defence claws either...


----------



## Hybrid Persona (May 3, 2014)

This question has probably been asked already but will the change be merely physical, or will it give me some animalistic traits in my behavior as well?


----------



## SolDirix (May 5, 2014)

If I lived in an alternate universe I wouldn't mind being an anthropomorph permanently as a feral. However, only as long as it is in a more advanced society and not like Warrior Cats lol.


----------



## z999z3mystorys (May 23, 2014)

I can't say that I would without a massive boatload of qualifiers. a few of the reasons being, if it was just me, I doubt it wouldn't result in serious social stigma (at best), and if it's the whole world, what right do I have to decide something so signifiigant on behalf of every single person on the planet? and even if everyone was on board with the idea, who's to say it wouldn't result in a massive amount of race/spieces wars across the planet.

If I could say, transform myself, and jump into another universe that was like that, but without any downsides to the changes, it could make my life a fair be more interesting, but I'm not certain it wouldn't just be the "grass is greener on the other side of the fence" thing, and later want to change back.

The thing about fantasy is that you can enter and exit it more or less at will, you can't do that with reality. Also one tends to have far more control over their imaginations, and creations resulting from it, that one does over reality.\

in other words, it's a nice place to visit (often even), but I don't think I'd want to live there. Making it reality would break so many of the things that make it great.


----------



## Maugryph (May 25, 2014)

No. Think of the consequences. If your a anthro animal with fur, would you like to combat fleas and shedding all time? Lets say your now a anthro fox, now your suceptable to diseases of both fox and human variety. how about other people, do you think they will just accept your new form with open arms? Do you think that humans will treat you as a equal? What affect will it have on: your family, your loved ones, your mate? What about other creatures such a dragons. Do you think a person will walk up to you for chit chat when you have razor sharp claws, fire breath, and a snout full of sharp teeth? Heck no! As much as I enjoy anthro art and dragons, I know it would be impracticable to be either.


----------



## Nekokami (May 30, 2014)

Yes, as long as I can be a Zoroark. What's better than an illusion Fox?


----------



## Hybrid Persona (May 31, 2014)

Maugryph said:


> how about other people, do you think they will just accept your new form with open arms?


Furries worldwide would adore you or at the very least, be very interested in you, so there's that.


----------



## Sylver (May 31, 2014)

Hybrid Persona said:


> Furries worldwide would adore you or at the very least, be very interested in you, so there's that.



Also, if the movie Ted has taught us anything, it's the no matter who or what you are, eventually noone gives a shit.

I don't think he understood the original post though, Yithian asked whether we would press a button or not if it made the entire world into anthropomorphic animals, I think he just thought it would change himself and noone else.


----------



## Hybrid Persona (Jun 1, 2014)

LionelKC said:


> I don't think he understood the original post though, Yithian asked whether we would press a button or not if it made the entire world into anthropomorphic animals, I think he just thought it would change himself and noone else.


But as I said, will the change be merely physical, or will it give me some animalistic traits in my behavior as well? That's what I'm wondering. Yithian never specified. Nor did he specify what we would all change into. Animals that mirror our personalities? Our desires? Will it be random? I don't think this topic was very well thought out.


----------



## Inpw (Jun 1, 2014)

Hybrid Persona said:


> Furries worldwide would adore you or at the very least, be very interested in you, so there's that.



And try to rape you.


----------



## Hybrid Persona (Jun 1, 2014)

Accretion said:


> And try to rape you.


D: Well, I could use my inevitable legion of followers to beat them off.

But yeah, can we unsticky this thread now? I know why it was stickied in the first place but that was four years ago and it's a very poorly thought out question. At the very least, someone make it more specific.


----------



## FangWarrior (Jun 1, 2014)

If I became my fursona, people would probably stay the hell away from me. I'd be on the news, My parents could never look at me the same way again. I'm sure a furry dragon would never be accepted as BEING worthy of respect in society, since the human race is so ignorant. They would probably attempt capturing me, then I would have to shapeshift into my feral form just to get away. Even DID get accepted into society, people would still treat me like an animal, as if I was stupid or about to maul them to death or something. 


So no, as much of how cool it would be, the human race ruins things. (Like your dreams of being an anthropomorphic character, SOILED IT!) 


That, and I just like being me, just the way I am!


----------



## Inpw (Jun 1, 2014)

I'll be a religion so that will offer some protection from the countless furries in heat wanting a piece of this ass.


----------



## Gryxll (Jun 1, 2014)

I wouldnt press it lol.
Not on this planet anyway.
Its either I face persecution by myself of unwillingly drag others into it.
HOWEVER! If I had to push the button and had to take someone with me I would make damn sure I pressed it around someone important as hell as to see what happens to them later.


----------



## Maugryph (Jun 10, 2014)

Accretion said:


> And try to rape you.



Lol. Exactly! 

I guess I misunderstood the question  . So if the button turned EVERYONE into anthropomorhic animals I still wouldn't press that button. In fact I would destroy the machine. Why? What right do I have to force other people into that choice? What if I get turned into something random like a crab? No thanks. 

@Moonfire I agree. Even though I think dragons are the coolest imaginary creatures ever (I love drawing them), I don't think dragons would be trusted no matter what universe they are in. Dragons are intimidating and powerful creatures. Maybe if dragons where anthros residing with other anthro animals, their presence might be tolerated at best.


----------



## Szop (Jun 15, 2014)

hell yeah, would accept that offer in a heartbeat.


----------



## Vespula Vulgaris (Jun 17, 2014)

I'd want to be able to switch between wasp girl and human girl. A Wasp Queen must attend to her queendom (Most of the time.) The rest of the time, she has to go to college, do homework and housework, go to work, and eat things other than royal jelly.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm gonna throw my own answer in here.

Make everyone else anthros? HELL NO. Most people are happy being human, it wouldn't be within my right to mess with their lives like that. And when they found out it was me who made them all into things that always smell like wet dog or clog up the drain with all their hair, they'd come after me with all manner of teeth, claws and talons, and that sounds pretty... not fun.

As for turning myself into an anthro, the same answer. HELL NO. I indentify with being a human a MILLION times more than identifying with being a sergal. And I wouldn't be able to write self-insert fan fiction of me as a human any more...


----------



## CamouflageSheep (Jun 17, 2014)

When I saw this I was hoping it would say permanent marker. 
#sadlife It's my dream to become a Sharpie


----------



## Maugryph (Jun 20, 2014)

Szop said:


> hell yeah, would accept that offer in a heartbeat.


Thanks a lot for pressing that button.. Now I'm going to have to buy a heavy duty brush to comb by bloody sergal tail  My haircuts will never be under a $100 again...



Vespula_Vulgaris said:


> I'd want to be able to switch between wasp girl and human girl. A Wasp Queen must attend to her queendom (Most of the time.) The rest of the time, she has to go to college, do homework and housework, go to work, and eat things other than royal jelly.



Turning back and forth wasn't a option in this post. Your two choices where, press the button and turn everyone into anthros, or don't press the button and leave everyone human. shape shifting would be a cool power though.


----------



## Tyranny (Jun 30, 2014)

If I were to become an android sergal I'd be ecstatic, in total bliss and joy. When I'm damaged I just turn off my pain. Plus if I were an exact version of Azrael, you'd see thin clear fiber-optic like wires lit up with neon teal impulses. Also if I were on Tal, which in the story is the planet of the sergals and the other races, Vilous is the system it's in, I'd do things...Like have myself torn apart, but only if it was -relatively- easy enough to be given new parts. Some lucky female sergal would have me as her toy. I wouldn't mind, as a matter of fact I'd love it, waiting in pieces, a severed head for instance, for weeks, months, YEARS or forever. She'd always keep me happy, and I'd keep her happy too...heh...


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 1, 2014)

CamouflageSheep said:


> When I saw this I was hoping it would say permanent marker.
> #sadlife It's my dream to become a Sharpie



Sharpies are a misunderstood species. Glorious and vivid in color, sturdy and strong in stature, they are amazing and I can only revel in them!

But alas, I am a mere human, and no one else understands that I am a permanent marker at heart

---

I would love to be an anthro...only problem is if I randomly shifted do you know how many scientists would want to capture and bring me in for testing.

Not to mention the large number of people freaked out or revolted by my existence, and lots of the furry fandom wanted to be my friend/date me/fuck me, because I'm the only anthro in existence.

Edit: ^^^Assuming I'm the only one that shifted, apparently OP said everyone.

...let's assume it was only 'everyone' that actually would do it, then heck yeah let's live in an alternate furry world


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 1, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Sharpies are a misunderstood species. Glorious and vivid in color, sturdy and strong in stature, they are amazing and I can only revel in them!
> 
> But alas, I am a mere human, and no one else understands that I am a permanent marker at heart


This is why I love this fandom. XD
I'm definitely putting this quote somewhere.


----------



## Sinser Woulfie (Aug 19, 2014)

*Presses the button while pretending that I didn't press it*
*Acts innocent*


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Aug 19, 2014)

I wouldn't press that button. I'd keep it and hold the world hostage, make ridiculous demands, press it anyways, and chuckle endlessly as I watch the world turn on itself for dog shampoo and cat food. 

Then, I'll bleed to death on my pile of diamonds one morning after accidentally biting my tongue.


----------



## Armored Chocobo (Aug 21, 2014)

Being a permanent anthropomorph would be a downgrade for me.

Sure I could type better, but my wings would appear on my back and thus lose most flying ability.


----------



## Goja Heart (Aug 22, 2014)

Maugryph said:


> Thanks a lot for pressing that button.. Now I'm going to have to buy a heavy duty brush to comb by bloody sergal tail  My haircuts will never be under a $100 again...



Yes, but imagine how much you would save on toothpaste!


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 22, 2014)

Probably yes, like those things you think there a good idea in the moment and then you realize you fucked up, but yea, just because


----------



## LolRat (Sep 1, 2014)

Could you imagine all the adjustments you'd have to make just for your tail? Nah.

I'd remain human and just keep the anthro thing for pretending on the weekends lol


----------



## Maugryph (Sep 8, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I wouldn't press that button. I'd keep it and hold the world hostage, make ridiculous demands, press it anyways, and chuckle endlessly as I watch the world turn on itself for dog shampoo and cat food.
> 
> Then, I'll bleed to death on my pile of diamonds one morning after accidentally biting my tongue.



Sounds like a solid plan to me.....


----------



## Maugryph (Sep 8, 2014)

Goja Heart said:


> Yes, but imagine how much you would save on toothpaste!



Sergals have teeth... I hope...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 4, 2014)

I would choose to be a anthro.

F*** being a human! It's too boring


----------



## Kleric (Oct 11, 2014)

See with me, there'd be a lot of factors to take in.
Yes, being a humanoid animal of my choice would be cool, and maybe I'd feel more comfortable in my own skin. But!
What kind of disposition would I receive with the world around me? surely I know vanity isn't a reasonable thing to judge one on, but being too different does make things harder whether it's reasonable or not.
Would I even be considered a human with the same "natural born rights" as everyone else? At least I feel we would need another big revolution for sentient anthropomorphic animal rights, and I'd prefer to be one AFTER those were certain.
Lastly, I feel the government would kidnap me and test me, you can't have sentient humanoid animals walking around and no one giving a crap.

So, no.
Maybe way in the future we'll have this kind of choice to change our entire system of DNA into something animal-like as some kind of fashion choice, or biologically connected fur-suits. Those are something I could perhaps go with, but right now it is not the best thing to do.


----------



## Nyte Kitsune (Oct 12, 2014)

Yes, but only if, with that change, I was transported to a reality where everyone else was an anthro as well. After all.. who wants to be surrounded by humans? I've spent 41 years as a human, no sir, don't like it, and I've been aware that I'm a furry for 25 of those years. Of course I'd also like to be rejuvenated to a youth again to enjoy the fullness of life as an anthro, as it hasn't been too enjoyable as a human.


----------



## KyryK (Oct 12, 2014)

Gryxll said:


> I wouldnt press it lol.
> Not on this planet anyway.
> Its either I face persecution by myself of unwillingly drag others into it.
> HOWEVER! If I had to push the button and had to take someone with me I would make damn sure I pressed it around someone important as hell as to see what happens to them later.


If this was an option i'd do it just to turn Barack Obama into a black panther and watch the conspiracy theorists go mental. :mrgreen:


----------



## VarghulfNox (Oct 13, 2014)

I tend to lean with Nyte Kitsune's answer. Assuming there were at least a community of anthros out there, then yes, I suppose that it could be a pretty cool existence. But otherwise, probably not.
Though, the applications could be both profitable, and dangerous as a lone anthro in a non-anthro world.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 14, 2014)

Hell no!
Being able to swap and change at will on the other hand...


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 6, 2014)

I like how all new members of the forums are like "Hell yeah" and most members that have been here a while are like 'hell no!"
Im pretty sure the ones that want to be real life furriess are under 20. >


----------



## Syk (Nov 15, 2014)

Well, the original question did state that the button will turn you and everyone else into anthromorphs of sorts. I'd say yes to that, I'd like to be an anthromorph as long as I'm not the only one. I especially wouldn't want to end up in an experiment chamber. ^^'


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 15, 2014)

Syk said:


> Well, the original question did state that the button will turn you and everyone else into anthromorphs of sorts. I'd say yes to that, I'd like to be an anthromorph as long as I'm not the only one. I especially wouldn't want to end up in an experiment chamber. ^^'



Thats internet forums for you. They skip reading the OP and just assume that the title has told them everything they need to know.


----------



## Syk (Nov 15, 2014)

Maugryph said:


> Thats internet forums for you. They skip reading the OP and just assume that the title has told them everything they need to know.


True. XD
But on another note, I wouldn't mind turning everyone else to anthromorphs, whether they like it or not. Hopefully, just hopefully, nobody will know that I was the reason for it. ^^'


----------



## MegaMew (Nov 16, 2014)

Oh yeah! Being a panda antrho would be fun. After awhile, as anything does, it would just feel like life, but I would absolutely feel renewed the first few months. I mean, if it opened up a society of people just like us, with so many breeds and abilities and such, I'd have not a single problem with it.


----------



## MyLittleFnordy (Nov 16, 2014)

Ah it's like the Khama cannon all over again. Wouldn't it be nice if we all got fused with our inner animal. What if final judgement made us all mutate into what we deserve to be...
Of course I would love to be part Jackal...as long as the lab guys don't see me.


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 17, 2014)

Syk said:


> True. XD
> But on another note, I wouldn't mind turning everyone else to anthromorphs, whether they like it or not. Hopefully, just hopefully, nobody will know that I was the reason for it. ^^'



If you pressed that button, I would hunt you down, and scorch you with dragon fire.


----------



## Syk (Nov 17, 2014)

Maugryph said:


> If you pressed that button, I would hunt you down, and scorch you with dragon fire.


<_<
>_>
Hey, do you know where I could buy fire resistant armor before I press the button? Perhaps the dragon fire resistant variety? ^^'

On yet another note, they never stated what anthromorph anyone would turn into(like saying that they'll turn into their respective fursonas), so that could be a boon or a bane for anyone. *crosses fingers and hopes you turn into a mouse or insect of sorts*


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 17, 2014)

Syk said:


> On yet another note, they never stated what anthromorph anyone would turn into(like saying that they'll turn into their respective fursonas), so that could be a boon or a bane for anyone. *crosses fingers and hopes you turn into a mouse or insect of sorts*



Of course that means same fate could happen to you as well. ^^ You still want to press that button? you might get turned into a dung beetle or something >


----------



## Syk (Nov 17, 2014)

Maugryph said:


> Of course that means same fate could happen to you as well. ^^ You still want to press that button? you might get turned into a dung beetle or something >


>< Now you made me not want to press the button in those cases. I just checked, the most common animal in the earth are worms, while the most diverse group are arthropods. So... if we're using that as a basis then we're all screwed anyways (Hurray for everyone turning into just anthropomorphic worms/beetles!?).

Let's just revert to more complex animals or fursonas. *readies armor* <_< *readies supposedly dragon piercing sword sold by a shady guy* >_> *presses button*


----------



## Xela-Dasi (Dec 7, 2014)

of course


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 7, 2014)

Xela-Dasi said:


> of course



Of course what?


----------



## Xela-Dasi (Dec 7, 2014)

Maugryph said:


> Of course what?


hahaha

Of course I would press the button and let the world become anthropomorphs because life would be much more varied. I believe somewhere in this big universe there is a planet with "furries" with intelligence and different species. THERE MUST BE. 

stephen hawking Said in an interview that, yes, anthropomorphic animals do exist in another planet.

Nikola Tesla wrote in one of his books that in the years 2020 human would become anthropomorphic animals of different species.


----------



## FrostPaw22 (Dec 7, 2014)

What kind of question is that? Of course! I'd show off my anthropomorth body as a crime fighter, before the cigarette smoking man thinks I am an alien or something lol

Originally Posted by Xela-Dasi:



> Of course I would press the button and let the world become anthropomorphs because life would be much more varied. I believe somewhere in this big universe there is a planet with "furries" with intelligence and different species. THERE MUST BE.



Would they suit up as humans?...probably not, being human blows.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Dec 7, 2014)

Xela-Dasi said:


> Of course I would press the button and let the world become anthropomorphs because life would be much more varied. I believe somewhere in this big universe there is a planet with "furries" with intelligence and different species. THERE MUST BE.



Maybe not in this universe, but prolly in another. Yeah, I'm that "infinite possibilities guy".


----------



## funky3000 (Dec 7, 2014)

How sure are we there's not a planet like this?

With how much space there is in the universe, and stars per galaxy, and planets per star, and how many planets in the habitable zone, and how many of those have life supporting compounds? Even within our own universe the possibilities are endless.

Maybe in the future, we (not our generation most likely) will live amongst furries and other aliens as one massive civilization. Who knows?


----------



## Arec (Dec 7, 2014)

I wouldn't like to be an anthro if I were all by myself. But if I could clone myself and turn my clone into an anthro I'd date myself. I'd also date and hang out with other anthros but I really wouldn't like to be an anthro surrounded with nothing but humans or a human surrounded with nothing but anthros.


----------



## Xela-Dasi (Dec 7, 2014)

Arec said:


> if I could clone myself and turn my clone into an anthro I'd date myself.



furries in a nutshell


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 8, 2014)

Some fuzzbutt slapping against my thighs would be nice !


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 8, 2014)

Xela-Dasi said:


> hahaha
> 
> Of course I would press the button and let the world become anthropomorphs because life would be much more varied. I believe somewhere in this big universe there is a planet with "furries" with intelligence and different species. THERE MUST BE.
> 
> ...



Mmm. Did you know Charles Darwin was a secret furry? And Issac Newton invented fur kinks. See I can make up stuff too! :V
This world is not varied?! You need to get out more and look at nature. There are so many awesome critters on this planet already.


----------



## Fermata (Dec 8, 2014)

The amount of money the world would invest into shampoo would probably topple the market.


----------



## wen (Dec 9, 2014)

no,I'd rather not,cause I think that was unimaginable...
 Things will be a mess...

__________________________
accessoires iPad
etui iPad air 2


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 9, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> How sure are we there's not a planet like this?
> 
> With how much space there is in the universe, and stars per galaxy, and planets per star, and how many planets in the habitable zone, and how many of those have life supporting compounds? Even within our own universe the possibilities are endless.


If there is a planet like this it's not in our solar system which means we're probably 1,000 years from even attempting to reach it.

I would push the anthro button! My misanthropy is always on the rise and I'd love to experience life as something else while also being able to do the cool human things like have thumbs and play video games.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 9, 2014)

BadRoy said:


> ...like have thumbs...



This is a given.  Must.  Have.  Thumbs!


----------



## Xela-Dasi (Dec 11, 2014)

Maugryph said:


> This world is not varied?! You need to get out more and look at nature. There are so many awesome critters on this planet already.




I can't agree more. But sadly, as a human and always wanting more, Adding furries to the equation can only get better. I mean, instead of saying, "hey man" we would tell "hey rabbit, come here that lizard is fighting that cat so hard right now". 

I just hope we wouldn't have more racisism....


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 11, 2014)

Xela-Dasi said:


> I can't agree more. But sadly, as a human and always wanting more, Adding furries to the equation can only get better. I mean, instead of saying, "hey man" we would tell "hey rabbit, come here that lizard is fighting that cat so hard right now".
> 
> I just hope we wouldn't have more racisism....



There would be a lot of racism, enormous amounts of racism

#felinebrotherhood #topchainpredator #superiorspecies


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 11, 2014)

Panda master race. Death to all Non-Ursidae beings!

Furry Racism already exists.


----------



## Kinare (Dec 11, 2014)

In a perfect world, I would press the button in a heartbeat. Unfortunately, the world is far from perfect. The aforementioned racism... yeah, that'd only get worse. As it is, there are so many species of animals who are judged by poor media portrayal and flat out ignorance. Turning those species into anthros would not help, maybe make it worse. These species would have more power to fight back at that point, so chaos would ensue. No more would you be able to put these creatures to sleep just because you feel they're dangerous/bad, they now know what's up and will fight you on it.

I also see a lot of weird possibilities that I would not be comfortable knowing existed... One of the few non-sexual ones is cannibalism. That's not cool in human society, but animals... not so much with the caring there. I'd be worried about that and other undesirable yet totally natural habits of animals becoming common practice among their anthro counterparts as well, which would just add to any prejudice a species might face.

If I could be by myself, somehow guaranteed to never be in danger of being captured by humans (yeah, right) and live completely free then I'd want it for myself only. Humans are irritating little buggers though, they are _everywhere_. Ideally, I could also use the button on select humans only, be like an anthro making God or some shit.


----------



## MegaMew (Dec 11, 2014)

_*Yes.*_
I don't give a shit what discrimination I'd get, I would turn over wholeheartedly.


----------



## Xela-Dasi (Dec 12, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> There would be a lot of racism, enormous amounts of racism
> 
> #felinebrotherhood #topchainpredator #superiorspecies



#those felines always stealing our jobs

#at least dogs work harder

#illegal raccoon immigrant


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 12, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> There would be a lot of racism, enormous amounts of racism
> 
> #felinebrotherhood #topchainpredator #superiorspecies



Exactly.


----------



## Renarde (Dec 14, 2014)

Meh, if I could just have my ears and tail in real life... yeah that would be pretty lovely. <3


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 14, 2014)

Renarde said:


> Meh, if I could just have my ears and tail in real life... yeah that would be pretty lovely. <3



Nope. It's the full deal. Everything or nothing. enjoy your short muzzle and fluffy body. BINARY FOREVER! :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V

On a side note. While I think becoming a large 'feral' dragon would be awesome.. A anthro dragon.. meh. no one would ever take me seriously during village plundering sessions. 

"look at that dragon trying to raid our village!"

"It's so small"

"Your right"

"are you sure that's a dragon, it's body is very human"

"Maybe a knight got kinky with a dragon long ago?"

"What ever it is, I can't take this thing seriously"

"Me nether"

"I guess it's time to rally up the villagers"

"Don't forget the knives and pitchforks"


----------



## EnthusiasticPup (Dec 14, 2014)

I would definately be a furry for life I wish i could


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 14, 2014)

EnthusiasticPup said:


> I would definately be a furry for life I wish i could



But would you push the button and make "everyone" a furry?


----------



## EnthusiasticPup (Dec 14, 2014)

Maugryph said:


> But would you push the button and make "everyone" a furry?



Hmm other people as furries idk about that i wouldnt want to upset anyone


----------



## MorbidWolf (Dec 16, 2014)

I would want to be a scaly I love scalies as much as wolves. As long as its more furry then a Freak Show then I'd do it right this second. I'd be so cute with a tail and fangs hehe. Would that make me not get sick form raw meat if I turned into a carnivore lizard?? Hmm


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 19, 2014)

MorbidWolf said:


> I would want to be a scaly I love scalies as much as wolves. As long as its more furry then a Freak Show then I'd do it right this second. I'd be so cute with a tail and fangs hehe. Would that make me not get sick form raw meat if I turned into a carnivore lizard?? Hmm



The OP :So say you had a button that would change you and all those around you into anthropomorphic creatures would you press it?

The question is very vague, It sounds like you don't get a choice in what you become and it also affects the people around you.


----------



## Diretooth (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes. Species dysphoria would not bother me so much then.


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 19, 2014)

Diretooth said:


> Yes. Species dysphoria would not bother me so much then.



here's a gift for pressing the button


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Jan 2, 2015)

YES!


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 4, 2015)

Yes, for the sole reason that it would help furries identify other furries.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 5, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Yes, for the sole reason that it would help furries identify other furries.



Well.. everyone became a furry if you pressed the button, so there would be no need to identify.


----------



## Lhune (Jan 5, 2015)

The world would suddenly be overpopulated with cats, wolves, foxes and reptiles because too many people pick these animals as their personas.

Also pretty sure racism wouldn't be a problem. Speciesism perhaps?


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 5, 2015)

Lhune said:


> The world would suddenly be overpopulated with cats, wolves, foxes and reptiles because too many people pick these animals as their personas.
> 
> Also pretty sure racism wouldn't be a problem. Speciesism perhaps?



If the furs get to choose their fursonas the the population would probably be like 
40% wolves 
30% foxes 
15% cats
7% dragons
8% everything else


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 5, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Well.. everyone became a furry if you pressed the button, so there would be no need to identify.



OH.  WELL ALRIGHTY THEN.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 5, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> OH.  WELL ALRIGHTY THEN.


You Didn't read the OP. Didn't you?


----------



## Riltmos (Jan 5, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> You Didn't read the OP. Didn't you?



No one dooooooooeeeeeeees!
...
Though in the OP it says "...change you and all those around you...", which technically means it has a range and is not worldwide, and guessing by the wording is somewhat short ranged, possibly the size of a room or building. Therefore, you can group a bunch of furries in the area of effect and only they will be changed, or you can go somewhere secluded and only change yourself. The OP also doesn't mention if it reusable, but since most machines do not break from the first use, it is possible continue to use it, which can either be used for good or bad purposes. Unfortunately, the OP also did not mention if it turns you into the form you desire most, or just a random animal, so there is a chance you can wind up as something like a sloth, or a pig.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 5, 2015)

If it's not ugly, and it gets me laid, and people will think I'm weird otherwise, what the hell.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 5, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> You Didn't read the OP. Didn't you?



Nope.

And nope to the thread.  I would feel bad for all the non-furries...they'd get forced into furrdom.  I would rather "suffer" the fate of not being who I want to be than force others into a fate that they never wanted.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 15, 2015)

Riltmos said:


> No one dooooooooeeeeeeees!
> ...
> Though in the OP it says "...change you and all those around you...", which technically means it has a range and is not worldwide, and guessing by the wording is somewhat short ranged, possibly the size of a room or building. Therefore, you can group a bunch of furries in the area of effect and only they will be changed, or you can go somewhere secluded and only change yourself. The OP also doesn't mention if it reusable, but since most machines do not break from the first use, it is possible continue to use it, which can either be used for good or bad purposes. Unfortunately, the OP also did not mention if it turns you into the form you desire most, or just a random animal, so there is a chance you can wind up as something like a sloth, or a pig.



I have a discussion with someone about this before. We came to the conclusion that most likely everyone would be turned into insects because they have the most variations compared to other animals. True story.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

I think living in an insect society would be as close as you could get for basically being in a David Cronenberg movie.

Also. That would be gross and unpleasant. And terrifying. And symbolic.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 15, 2015)

Insect society?

If it did happen...nope, fuck this, I'm out. **BANG**


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 15, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> I think living in an insect society would be as close as you could get for basically being in a David Cronenberg movie.
> 
> Also. That would be gross and unpleasant. And terrifying. And symbolic.


I chucked at that, David Cronenberg has done some disturbing stuff.



isuckatdrawing said:


> Insect society?
> 
> If it did happen...nope, fuck this, I'm out. **BANG**


If it does happen, can I borrow your gun after your 'finished' with it?


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 19, 2015)

-snip-


----------



## Esper Husky (Jan 19, 2015)

Only if everyone else has to be, too?


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 1, 2015)

muzykalscorpio said:


> Only if everyone else has to be, too?



That's what the OP said.


----------



## Alexodia (Feb 7, 2015)

I would. 

Doesn't matter if everyone else is. Variety is the spice of life.

Clarification: This is would I become a furry. If a button would turn everyone else a furry then.... no. But the comment said those around you not everyone. There is a big difference.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 7, 2015)

I have a hard time imagining my little brother as a furry


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 7, 2015)

Alexodia said:


> I would.
> 
> Doesn't matter if everyone else is. Variety is the spice of life.



I'm glad you are considerate of others :V


----------



## Alexodia (Feb 8, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> I'm glad you are considerate of others :V



I'm not so much considerate as I am tolerant. Always had the belief that if you're forcing or telling others to live different than how they want to live then you are either a Statist, Fascist, or terrorist. Those are the only people who really want to force others to live in a way that denies them their freedom of choice.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 8, 2015)

Alexodia said:


> I'm not so much considerate as I am tolerant. Always had the belief that if you're forcing or telling others to live different than how they want to live then you are either a Statist, Fascist, or terrorist. Those are the only people who really want to force others to live in a way that denies them their freedom of choice.



Pressing that button is a terrorist act


----------



## Alexodia (Feb 8, 2015)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Pressing that button is a terrorist act


Never said it wasn't. 
=P 
Though I think i was misread. My answer was for me to be anthro alone I wouldn't change anyone else =P

I wasn't answering the op I was answering the subject of the Thread =P would I change and my answer is yes.

All those around you is pretty useless qualifier since you need to give it a range of effect. If you don't I go with the GM rules in most RPGs and ignore that qualifier and give it a range of 0 which means those around you would be touching you or no effect =P


----------



## hey look a train! (Feb 8, 2015)

ignore what this said its not important and since i can' delete this im just going to say yea and leave it at that


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 8, 2015)

I would be a permanent anthromorphic fox. If the humans want to do experiments on me, they would have to give me a million dollars a minute for that to happen


----------



## StrangerCoug (Feb 9, 2015)

Sure. Why not?


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 12, 2015)

I hate this thread, but it's like a bad dream, I just can't escape from it.

The OP clearly states: If you had a button and that button was a button. And that button was a button that turned everyone into pokemon? Would you press it?


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 12, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> The OP clearly states: If you had a button and that button was a button. And that button was a button that turned everyone into pokemon? Would you press it?



If I got anything but Lucario or Arcanine...I would find you.


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 12, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> If I got anything but Lucario or Arcanine...I would find you.



Oh noes. Imma gud rayquasasa. dut hert mi  Ie mk you a lukreo. I flie bk two the osone. Iye promass!


----------



## Atemis (Feb 12, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> If I got anything but Lucario or Arcanine...I would find you.


Well about 900 out of every 1000 people would get zubat so...


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 12, 2015)

Atemis said:


> Well about 900 out of every 1000 people would get zubat so...



I wonder if Batman would still be popular in such a world?

Addon: Sorry for going OT:  Back to the nitty gritty: 



If there was a button that turned you and everyone around you into a permanent anthropomorphic animal. Would you press it?


----------



## Gator (Feb 12, 2015)

is "everyone around me" defined by a measurable radius?  or does it mean "everyone on earth"?  :/  if it's the former, i'll just wait until everyone clears the area and then press it 'cause fuck yeah i wanna be a damn alligator.  but not at the expense of turning other people into things against their will.  that would just be horrible.


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 12, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> is "everyone around me" defined by a measurable radius?  or does it mean "everyone on earth"?  :/  if it's the former, i'll just wait until everyone clears the area and then press it 'cause fuck yeah i wanna be a damn alligator.  but not at the expense of turning other people into things against their will.  that would just be horrible.



I have no clue. the OP is rather vague.


----------



## ThePumu (Feb 12, 2015)

Fuck the world.
*presses button*




HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Feb 12, 2015)

Yes! Just Yes!


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 12, 2015)

X_Joshi_X said:


> Yes! Just Yes!



How considerate of you.


----------



## Riltmos (Feb 12, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> is "everyone around me" defined by a measurable radius?  or does it mean "everyone on earth"?  :/  if it's the former, i'll just wait until everyone clears the area and then press it 'cause fuck yeah i wanna be a damn alligator.  but not at the expense of turning other people into things against their will.  that would just be horrible.



'Everyone around you' would seem to imply anyone within a room you are in judging how it is often used.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 17, 2015)

If the button had a 25-mile-radius, then hell yeah, I would press it. Only if people could be the animals they want, though, as I do not want to force someone to be a mouse while someone else is a hungry bear.


----------



## Suid (Mar 21, 2015)

The most I could probably tolerate was satyrish traits, I'd push it then.


----------



## Dr. Franken-Fox (Mar 30, 2015)

I certainly wouldn't want to become an anthromorph permanently, as others have already said the issues with flees and fur falling off everywhere would get old very quickly; also wiping my butt would be a bitch with everything getting caught in the fur, ehww no thanks!! 

Although temporarily, sure thing! I'd love to spend a day as an anthro fox or maybe since my 'sona is nocturnal I could perhaps transform into him at night, maybe every time there's a full moon or something. Regarding others around me turning into anthros too, I'd love it if my partner could become one temporarily, there's something inherently appealing about being able to snuggle with a female anthro wolf. 

I think principally, wanting to physically become an anthromorph is like wanting to be in a foreign country, sure, I'd love to go to say Japan for a vacation, but to live there permanently? No thanks, their work hours are ridiculous!


----------



## Kalionis (Apr 6, 2015)

Yesh. :3 

But, there are many drawbacks and things that wouldn't just be the same.


----------



## wolfqueen44 (Apr 8, 2015)

I I have assurance that I get to keep my human rights.


----------



## Kipsy (Apr 10, 2015)

Yeah, but only if I could turn it off when I want a break. I image I'd get a lot of hair balls if I was an actual cat.


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 11, 2015)

Kalionis said:


> Yesh. :3
> 
> But, there are many drawbacks and things that wouldn't just be the same.



so you don't mind turning other people in furs as well?



wolfqueen44 said:


> I I have assurance that I get to keep my human rights.



You would no longer be human so you would no longer have human rights.



Kipsy said:


> Yeah, but only if I could turn it off when I want a break. I image I'd get a lot of hair balls if I was an actual cat.





Kipsy said:


> Yeah, but only if I could turn it off when I want a  break. I image I'd get a lot of hair balls if I was an actual  cat.



in the OP that's not an option. It simply states
 "So say you had a button that would change you and all those around you into anthropomorphic creatures would you press it?'


----------



## Tully1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

I think I would press it. . But only if it could be changed back periodically.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 11, 2015)

Hell no. My regular pets shed enough hair/fur to coat me in a fine layer every time I touch them, imagine what a human-sized one would be like...


----------



## ErickBuck94 (May 3, 2015)

Well...if i were able to turn it off I would definitely.


----------



## Kinharia (May 3, 2015)

If I was able to become a female furry then hell yes!


----------



## ADF (May 3, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> You would no longer be human so you would no longer have human rights



Hell humans barely have human rights, as soon as they become inconvenient for an authority; off they go. We only need a difference of geographical location to justify ignoring someone's supposed rights, a difference in species regardless of intellectual capability would be more than enough.

I find it funny/sad how we'd like to meet aliens but are quite obviously nowhere near ready for such an encounter.


----------



## Maugryph (May 20, 2015)

ADF said:


> Hell humans barely have human rights, as soon as they become inconvenient for an authority; off they go. We only need a difference of geographical location to justify ignoring someone's supposed rights, a difference in species regardless of intellectual capability would be more than enough.
> 
> I find it funny/sad how we'd like to meet aliens but are quite obviously nowhere near ready for such an encounter.



The aliens would probably despise us. I wouldn't blame them


----------



## Sylox (May 20, 2015)

Yes, specifically my fursona. He's hotter than me and is way cooler.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 20, 2015)

If I could become my fursona and tour the Lylat System with my fursona's band, Nuclear Airstrike, that would be awesome.


----------



## Kurokawa (Jun 1, 2015)

I would press that button.


----------



## Plash (Jun 6, 2015)

I want to press it, but if I were to think realistically I think it'd create more problems than it would solve irrespective of the scale on which it happened. If it were just me or a small group of people who changed, we'd be treated as freaks or fodder for experiments and there'd be no shortage of people afraid of us or ready to exploit us despite us still being intelligent, emotive creatures. If it were on a wider, even global scale, it'd just be one more thing humans use to fight about and divide one another.


----------



## Spazzlez (Jun 8, 2015)

Definitely people would think I have some type of curse or some shit


----------



## Dvir (Jun 9, 2015)

Not sure, if others willing individuals were also changed at the same time and thier was little chance of becoming some governments guinea pig I might be willing.


----------



## Sonlir (Jun 9, 2015)

I feel like this is the plot to a batman episode or something with thr whole doomsday button and everything. Would I press it? Depends on my mood. But if I think I'd ratger have a nuke so I could trigger ww3 at my leisure.


----------



## Ratical (Jun 10, 2015)

The "all those around you" part to this is what makes it tricky. If it  were just me? Sure, I'd do it. Even if it wasn't reversible. Sounds defeatist, I guess, but I'd rather  go through life fulfilling this kooky dream than wondering "what if".

But  bringing in other people is another issue. How much range we talking  here? Could I gather up a buncha peeps that wanna be furs and let them  take part, or is this like that episode of Justice League where Grodd  wanted to turn the whole world into apes. I'd feel too much like a super  villain. A _silver age_ super villain.


----------



## Elunoir (Jun 10, 2015)

I agree with many previous posters here. As long as I can turn it on/off periodically, sure. Otherwise no.


----------



## MrWolfhare (Jun 11, 2015)

Well I doubt there would ever be just a button (YES I WOULD PRESS IT), however as science is finally picking up again, you can be assured that in a few more decades, you would be able to grow your own body and have a brain transplant, or upload your memory to a new robotic body designed to look like an anthro, or live in an anthro virtual world using virtual screen contacts, or combine the last two by uploading your memory and mind to that virtual world. Which will stop being virtual seeing that it would become your only world then.

I'm aiming to upload my mind to a robot body, and then finally be able to crush my enemies.


----------



## Argonne (Jun 20, 2015)

I would but first I'd gather other furries around me who wanted to as well that way nobody who didn't want to become permanently changed didn't have to


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 20, 2015)

I think that'd depend on if I could still orgasm after the change, I hear most animals don't feel sexual pleasure. :V

Also, this is the worst 5000th post ever, rofl.


----------



## Granus (Jun 20, 2015)

I'd smash that button with my fist so that nobody else could ever use it. I'd do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Augmented Husky (Jun 21, 2015)

Well my fursona isn't called augmented for nothing. You see my sona was injected with nanites since birth which effectively gives him the freedom to transform to
any species the OS has DNA profiles of. Now hold your horses because he is by no means an OP character as the process itself takes days to manipulate the DNA into something useable
for transformation and even then he doesn't find any practicality in being anything other than human or husky.

In other words the answer is yes but I can still be human after the fact if need be


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 21, 2015)

If there was a button like that, shampoo and clipper sales would go through the roof! But yeah why not, a different perspective on reality wouldn't be a bad thing albeit there would be some gray areas.


----------



## Aeveirra509 (Jun 22, 2015)

If I could be my fursona....yeah. No question.


----------



## Sonlir (Jun 23, 2015)

I wouldn't personally, but I would help in the civil rights bs that would be sure to follow such a change.


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jun 23, 2015)

Probably not, because if it were just me that got turned into an anthro, as soon as the public got word of me, I'd probably get chased down by the government and be experimented on.


----------



## BlitzCo (Jun 23, 2015)

yes, 


Come at me feds, my fursona is used to fighting people like you


----------



## iamtheend (Jun 23, 2015)

nah i like being me


----------



## Ben Dragon 81037 (Jun 26, 2015)

Hey there.



interstellar-rob said:


> Yes, I think I would. It's too unique of an opportunity, I would forever regret not taking the chance when I had it if I passed it up.



This post got me thinking, the chance that you'd ever come across a button like that in the world would be so rare that it would be virtually non-existant (as if to say, there was only one of those in the world).

And if I happened to come across such a rare, valuable and powerful magical button like the thread title or even the OP says where I'd most likely get a chance.

Though the probability of me getting the kind of form that I wanted would be so narrow, it would be insignificant, not to mention everyone else in the world. Though the button has limits which would only effect the world... right? Right?

People in this thread have debated whether it would be a room, a town or even the world.

But here's the kicker, what if it wasn't just the world? what happens if the button affected other worlds too? As in, no limits.

The OP did state one thing though. 





Yithian said:


> So say you had a button that would change you and all those around you into anthropomorphic creatures would you press it?



Assuming that it only effects the world at most (there's no real definite radius, so the entire world would be the upper limit), would I risk my humanity to become something else, with no real substantial probability that I would get the right creature that I've always wanted to become?

That's a toughie, because on one hand, you've got the posts that say yes, just out of desperation (I assume...? I can't read minds), others that say no, on moral and quite valid grounds (the ability to transform you and the world without a choice... perhaps... maybe?)



Maugryph said:


> The OP :So say you had a button that would change you and all those around you into anthropomorphic creatures would you press it?
> 
> The question is very vague, It sounds like you don't get a choice in what you become and it also affects the people around you.



So, I would say, that I wouldn't really press it, despite it being a possible one off chance.

But that wouldn't really be the end, now would it? I mean this is the type of thing which happens once in a lifetime, as interstellar-rob rightly said.

So, what should I do with the button??? This opportunity cannot be wasted by just walking away from it.

I'd actually sell the button on E-bay to the highest bidder, advertise it as extremely rare, with pictures of the button and the instructions (if any). I mean for a button that can turn people into furries, there's bound to be someone who wants it more then I do (you can see it from the way they post it).

Besides, I feel that money is more important then a tail and the ability to fly, no matter how much I need it, though given the chance to permanently become one, I would love to take it.

After selling it, I'd wrap it up in a box in such a way it wouldn't get pressed during transit to wherever in the world to the recipient and send the package on its way.

P.S. Just because I would choose to sell the button doesn't mean that if the opportunity to change my form, that I wouldn't do, it's just the whole button pushing thing that would cause others to be forced into changing their form that deters me.


----------



## shiy0 (Jun 26, 2015)

this is a "does the whole world do that too then?" situation and if not what the hell happens to the furs who do so?
wouldn't this end in a x-men like manner there we would be the mutants?
indeed i would like to be this antropomorpic embodiemend wich always represents me here... on the other hand i dont want to start a war for that or owe a whole country my duties or whatever else could happen if i become my fursona.
i just want to *be* with it and live on like that but who knows... if the humans would be interfering could it ever be that easy?


----------



## SniipSnaap (Jul 4, 2015)

Seeing these posts makes me wonder why anybody would want to be a talking animal on two feet with clothes and human genitalia. Just because you get to have fur all over you? For the ears? For the tail? Because you're displeased with how you look like now? Because you want to cuddle with yourself in bed? Or just because you want to... I'll leave that there. So yeah, what would that accomplish? I like to be my own fursona, but for what?

And no, I wouldn't push the button if it's gonna turn everybody on the face of the earth into anthros forever. I could name quite a few who wouldn't want to live like one. In fact, let's face it, the whole world could fall apart very quickly from the reactions it will get, if that happened. Of course, if it was just gonna be ME... without anyone that could see that I'm an anthro (or if I could change back into a human at anytime)... sure I would.


----------



## ericaquasia (Jul 4, 2015)

Yes, for sure. At least for myself. I would wish for those that would want it to be able to transform. I myself can't decide and shouldn't decide if others should transform.
I would obviously wish to transform into a male zebra myself .


----------



## Iccodypup (Jul 4, 2015)

Sure, why not? Let's do it!
It'd be even better if we could all turn into cartoons and mash each other with mallets! ;D


----------



## Aurymn (Jul 26, 2015)

Most definitely press it.
That way I could fly anywhere and not have to worry about purchasing tickets or borders between countries.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 6, 2015)

If I could become God, then yes. Anything less than that would be disappointing/meaningless.


----------



## Megkitty1023 (Aug 11, 2015)

Yes. I sure as hell would!


----------



## Spiderdragon (Aug 11, 2015)

I'd love to be a dragon. Hell yes.


----------



## ScorchedSep (Aug 11, 2015)

I wouldn't push it, as Fursonas are always pictured doing something awesome, not having to stress about the problems of real life. Yeah, that and shedding. we would have to buy Furminators for OURSELVES!
But at the same time, it would be so cool to feel like you're absolutely normal among everyone. Although stores like petco and stuff would get a little ironic.


----------



## 8BitPandaStrike (Mar 5, 2016)

Ah zombie threads....


----------



## Havokpaintedwolf (Mar 6, 2016)

stickied threads are immortal they cant die unlike regular threads so they cant be necro'd. also on subject hell yeah I would although id probably have to play dodge the scientists for the rest of my days.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 6, 2016)

I think the cons would outweigh the pros for me. I mean, being a fox would be a dream, but then I'd end up getting fleas from my little dog, and I would never again be welcome at my stepfather's brother-in-law's place for fear I might massacre his livestock (since he does, in fact, keep chickens) plus, Ohio gets stupid hot in the summer.


----------



## Jazz Panther (Mar 6, 2016)

Shit, yes! Spending the rest of my life as anthro panther or an anthro Terrier, I'd do it in a heart beat!


----------



## glitchology (Mar 6, 2016)

Living as a giant hare would probably be fun, although when jolting awake the kick to the bed frame might do some serious unwanted damage...


----------



## Psyclone_the_Seahawk (Mar 7, 2016)

Hell yeah! I could fly everywhere! And every criminal would come to fear my talons!


----------



## TheKC (Mar 7, 2016)

I would love it. I would be able to hear things better. Sounds like an odd reason, but I have a slight hearing loss. Big ears would be so fun. And having a tail. X3


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Mar 7, 2016)

Willow said:


> I feel like I've seen this thread before, but I just can't put my _paw_ on it



Indeed it's a keep on giving.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Mar 7, 2016)

Wouldn't there be a danger of changing everyone into wild anthros?


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 8, 2016)

spending the rest of my life and an dragon who not only has control over water but nature too.... OR an super human shark who has nanites that can produce all sorts of effects?  yes I'd go for it!


----------



## Fopfox (Mar 16, 2016)

No. I like being human. It would be like losing an essential part of me, were I to change so drastically I don't think I could get over the shock.


----------



## TJwolf123 (Mar 18, 2016)

It depends. Would my asthma leave forever? XD


----------



## Moondoggy (Mar 18, 2016)

Umm..... Yeah? I mean..... No downside to me. Good muscle tone, adorable fur and ears, better senses, and everybody loves a tail :3


----------



## Simo (Mar 18, 2016)

Sure! It'd be great fun. And, I could spray people who made me mad. I'd be adorable, and have a great defense mechanism.  Though skunks eat everything from beetles to mice to bees...I may have to adjust my diet a bit, as I'm not sure I'd find these things tasty...


----------



## Spazzlez (Mar 18, 2016)

Sure, I mean I'd be either a golden retriever with brutish strength, or one hell of a magician gryphon.


----------



## Nerine (Mar 19, 2016)

I'd press the button


----------



## Loxto (Mar 24, 2016)

Yithian said:


> So say you had a button that would change you and all those around you into anthropomorphic creatures would you press it?


It would depend on the day


----------



## Lasvicus (Mar 28, 2016)

I was gonna make a joke about how used this topic is, and add in something about a 5$ hooker.

But I wont.


----------



## BrandonTheWolf (Mar 28, 2016)

I would presss that button as long as there are others as well. If it was only a single person then dangerous test would probably be used on that furry.


----------



## Wohali (Mar 28, 2016)

In a heartbeat. Especially if I weren't the only one.


----------



## Kahze (Mar 28, 2016)

I would be the first in line to totally screw my life over.


----------



## ProxFox (Mar 31, 2016)

Only if everyone was and it didn't cause global panic. Would the assigned animals be random though? If hate to press it and become one of those almost but not quite hairless dogs.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 4, 2016)

ProxFox said:


> Only if everyone was and it didn't cause global panic. Would the assigned animals be random though? If hate to press it and become one of those almost but not quite hairless dogs.



LOL! Ugh, why do people so often choose to get dogs that look completely retarded?

The dachshund, otherwise known as _the weiner-dog_, dogs with bug-eyes that look like Marty Feldman in outer space without a suit, and yes - those ugly, almost-hairless abominations that look like a cross between some variety of pooch and an elderly woman. These are all the product of our careless breeding and possibly sick sense of humor. Dogs are NOT supposed to look like that! Dachshunds have serious problems with distended stomachs, the bug eyed ones have (can you guess it?) eye problems (possibly thyroid issues, as well) and... COME ON. No dog possibly wants to look like these:







I can't imagine anyone wanting a pet that LOOKS like that, either.

Do they think it's somehow funny and laugh at how retarded the thing looks?

Do they have some kind of zoophilic devotism fetish?

Does it make them feel better about their own personal appearance?

*IT IS NOT OKAY*


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 4, 2016)

Hmm... I could create never before seen capoeira moves if I had a tail. I'd be the new Eddy Gordo, except as a monkey!


----------



## Yourfurryotaku (Apr 8, 2016)

Yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes  Please God yes!! I may have problems lol. ^w^>


----------



## Insanity Steve (Apr 12, 2016)

Yes and with no doubt in my mind


----------



## -Sliqq- (Apr 13, 2016)

Aren't we already anthro?

So, nah.


----------



## MirageofIllusions (Apr 13, 2016)

If I could a Pokemon for the rest of my life, I'd be okay with that.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 14, 2016)

God, I hate this thread >.<


----------



## xokux (Apr 14, 2016)

me at first: ..hmm maybe

me after seeing http://prntscr.com/asa57m (imagined on a human-body): 
....

...................


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Apr 14, 2016)

Yithian said:


> So say you had a button that would change you and all those around you into anthropomorphic creatures would you press it?


----------



## reptile logic (Apr 14, 2016)

Don't want to push a button and make a choice that affects everybody. There are enough people out there that vie for that kind of power every day.

Now if one can narrow the parameters a little. . .


----------



## xokux (Apr 14, 2016)

reptile logic said:


> Don't want to push a button and make a choice that affects everybody. There are enough people out there that vie for that kind of power every day.
> 
> Now if one can narrow the parameters a little. . .


i'd love to be my oc but if that button changed me otherwise, 
I CAN'T SAY I WILL BE HAPPY LOL


----------



## Ricky (Apr 14, 2016)

reptile logic said:


> Now if one can narrow the parameters a little. . .



Yeah, that's the thing. Like... WAY too many questions, here.

Like, are we describing an animated film or The Island of Dr. Moreau?

What about personality? Who is writing this damned thing >:c


----------



## reptile logic (Apr 14, 2016)

Those are my responses to the next twelve questions or comments. Make 'em count! (Big smile)


----------



## Ricky (Apr 14, 2016)

reptile logic said:


> Those are my responses



Here is my response:


----------



## Simo (Apr 14, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Yeah, that's the thing. Like... WAY too many questions, here.
> 
> Like, are we describing an animated film or The Island of Dr. Moreau?
> 
> What about personality? Who is writing this damned thing >:c


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            Bugs Bunny, I hope!


----------



## modfox (Apr 26, 2016)

as long as i would become a fox then FUCK YES!
although the world will turn into chaos


----------



## Ricky (Apr 26, 2016)

modfox said:


> although the world will turn into chaos



So, it would be like Syria?


----------



## Yuko Aka (Apr 27, 2016)

does a bear shit in the woods.... hahaha get it because we are furries 
and bears are- fuck it


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 27, 2016)

easy:


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 3, 2016)

No. No I would not


----------



## some_random_wusky (May 4, 2016)

sure, why not.


----------



## Ricky (May 4, 2016)

some_random_wusky said:


> sure, why not.


----------



## reptile logic (May 5, 2016)

@Ricky  Mind if I look you up and buy you a cup of coffee the next time I'm in Seattle? Don't worry, not looking for a date. Just would like to chat for a while.


----------



## Ricky (May 6, 2016)

reptile logic said:


> @Ricky  Mind if I look you up and buy you a cup of coffee the next time I'm in Seattle? Don't worry, not looking for a date. Just would like to chat for a while.



Of course not. I love coffee!

I also love meeting people ^^


----------



## reptile logic (May 6, 2016)

Good deal. I'll let you know when I'm coming up that way.


----------



## Haru Totetsu (May 10, 2016)

Depends on the exact extent of the transformation. Like do I get to choose what I'd become or am I doomed to some form of random chance?


----------



## Westwind (May 11, 2016)

Depends, how much will you pay me?


----------



## hypnotizedbydragoneyes (May 12, 2016)

I would press the button before he even finished his sentence. For example: "This button will make you a permanent anthro..." *rapes button*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 12, 2016)

Sure, why not. Being human kinda blows.


----------



## Papa Dragon (May 12, 2016)

Definitely


----------



## Wither (May 12, 2016)

I cant remember if i responded to this thread or not.

Considering that it changes the whole world? No. The entire world would flip there shit. It'd be fucking anarchy everywhere.
Besides, I'm okay with my skin. I don't have an issue with myself.

Edit: Oh I did answer. 


Falaffel said:


> Anyway OT: Sure. Why the fuck not? I'll be a Fox sex God please.


I think I agree with old self now.


----------



## TheMintyBun (May 12, 2016)

As long as I get to pick what animal I am, of course. But if its random im afraid id turn into a crab man or something.


----------



## Wither (May 12, 2016)

TheMintyBun said:


> View attachment 11304


What. The fuck.


----------



## TodoxasRogue69 (May 15, 2016)

I would, if it was my fursona. :3


----------



## modfox (May 15, 2016)

as long as the bleach is free if  turn into something i dont like


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 15, 2016)

Wither said:


> Besides, I'm okay with my skin. I don't have an issue with myself.


Since when does wanting to be an anthropomorphic animal mean there is a detachment to one's self?


----------



## TodoxasRogue69 (May 15, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Since when does wanting to be an anthropomorphic animal mean there is a detachment to one's self?


Aren't Fursona's in general an extension of oneself?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 15, 2016)

TodoxasRogue69 said:


> Aren't Fursona's in general an extension of oneself?


They are, but I'm not referring to fursonas.


----------



## TodoxasRogue69 (May 15, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> They are, but I'm not referring to fursonas.


Oh. ok.


----------



## Wither (May 15, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Since when does wanting to be an anthropomorphic animal mean there is a detachment to one's self?


There is none. I just prefer my skin. My real self. 
Of course, were I to become anthro, that would be my new real self, but it wouldn't be my old real self, which I like. 

The point is, I have no interest in changing. I'm completely fine with who I am. It has nothing to do with not having a detachment or anything else. I'm not trying to personally insult people that want to do it~


----------



## Zipline (May 17, 2016)

This question seems dangerous... Would we have thumbs or paws? If we all became our fursona and non furries would not shoot us for thinking we are escaped lab experiments that eat people then heck yeah! Sounds great. Only problem is that i do not like the heat and fur would be terrible so i would have to move somewhere colder. Like back to Alaska!


----------



## Ilya (May 17, 2016)

All animals live in our usual climate and nothing bad in it. You can't say will it be bad or no, before you would try and see.


----------



## Oohprian (May 17, 2016)

If i could become a mouse i would. An anthromorphic mouse? No. But i might be an anthromorphic sheep.


----------



## Singlespeed (May 18, 2016)

An anthro gryphon? Hell yeah i would!


----------



## Traven V (May 19, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (May 21, 2016)

I'd consider it, but irreversible body modification that extreme and at this point in time needs to be thought out well in advance.

Give me the ability to upload my conscience however, and chances are I'm going to think nothing of it to sleeve into a different body as I see fit.


----------



## nerdbat (May 23, 2016)

Of course not, that's freaking creepy.


----------



## Zipline (May 23, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> Of course not, that's freaking creepy.


That comment seems suspiciously non furry... /:c


----------



## All#the#fuR (May 23, 2016)

Yassssssssssssssssssssssssssss~


----------



## All#the#fuR (May 24, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> Of course not, that's freaking creepy.



BURN THEM AT THE STAKE FOR HAVING A DIFFERENT VIEW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nemnth (May 24, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> I'd consider it, but irreversible body modification that extreme and at this point in time needs to be thought out well in advance.
> 
> Give me the ability to upload my conscience however, and chances are I'm going to think nothing of it to sleeve into a different body as I see fit.


I agree with this. I mean, I would love to be my character, but I would for-see problems with everyday life, like if society wasn't used to the idea.


----------



## DirtyScoundrel (Jun 2, 2016)

DUHHH, no regrets


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jun 2, 2016)

I would love to have a tail. Just feels right. So I guess my answer would be yes.


----------



## ItzRiley (Jun 7, 2016)

I'll gladly become an anthro in an instant. YES! I would love to be my fursona for life!


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jun 7, 2016)

I had a dream once this happened... In said dream I pissed off my coworkers by shedding everywhere. XD
But yeah I would do it. (granted society can't even handle different skin colours, would probs be hell)


----------



## Journeyful (Jun 10, 2016)

Yeah I'd do it.


----------



## All#the#fuR (Jun 10, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> Of course not, that's freaking creepy.


=___=


----------



## nerdbat (Jun 10, 2016)

All#the#fuR said:


> =___=


No, seriously. Many tools of humanity will become obsolete, there will be crapload of problems with sizes and species (we don't live by Zootopia logic after all), living as an anthro would be uncomfortable by default compared to human body, etc. etc., not even starting on the thought that not everybody would want that fate anyway, and by pressing such button, you'll send your close friends, relatives and many other people to suffer in half-animal bodies for the rest of their lives. All of that just to pursuit the silly, self-centered furry dream. I know the question is metaphorical and tongue-in-cheek by itself, but even considering that, the situation would be creepy as hell.


----------



## Julen (Jun 10, 2016)

Nope. I'm fine as the good-looking  and fabulous psycopath i am right now


----------



## Journeyful (Jun 10, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> 'All of that just to pursuit the silly, self-centered furry dream.'


Some men just want to watch the world furre.


----------



## Rainbowdragon (Jun 10, 2016)

Honestly if it was my fursona then sure, the problem is when I made my dragon OC I had no clue what 'symbolism' was. Rainbows are associated with gay people and some of my family might be homophobic (along with some people around the neighborhood) so it depends on the situation.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jun 12, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> No, seriously. Many tools of humanity will become obsolete, there will be crapload of problems with sizes and species (we don't live by Zootopia logic after all), living as an anthro would be uncomfortable by default compared to human body, etc. etc., not even starting on the thought that not everybody would want that fate anyway, and by pressing such button, you'll send your close friends, relatives and many other people to suffer in half-animal bodies for the rest of their lives. All of that just to pursuit the silly, self-centered furry dream. I know the question is metaphorical and tongue-in-cheek by itself, but even considering that, the situation would be creepy as hell.


I agree with this wholeheartedly; morphological freedom may be agreed upon unanimously by a society, but it can only be up to the willing individual to choose whether or not they want to exercise that personal freedom. It therefore follows that imposing your right to exercise morphological freedom on others is a violation of that freedom in the first place.



Rainbowdragon said:


> Honestly if it was my fursona then sure, the problem is when I made my dragon OC I had no clue what 'symbolism' was. Rainbows are associated with gay people and some of my family might be homophobic (along with some people around the neighborhood) so it depends on the situation.


I don't know about you, but I remember it also being a symbol of God's promise never to flood the world again according to biblical myth.

If it's a rebranding of your OC you're looking for but want to keep as close to the original as possible, rainbows are little more than prismatic light after all.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 24, 2016)

Interesting topic idea.

Yes, I think I would. But only if I could specify species.


----------



## Daven (Jun 26, 2016)

Yithian said:


> So say you had a button that would change you and all those around you into anthropomorphic creatures would you press it?


If everyone else was an anthromoph like in Zootopia then yes


----------



## EmberCoal (Jun 30, 2016)

In a perfect world where everyone would be happy with it, YES! Also, ppl who have seen this thread before cause they have been around for longer: pls stop being so rude, we get it, it's an old thread, many ppl have already said it. You don't need to put so much emphasis on it.


----------



## Kiss.of.Envy (Jul 6, 2016)

Would push that bottom then break it afterwards so no one can reverse it back.


----------



## Besharia (Jul 12, 2016)

I could totally dig becoming a permanent furry. For Slaanesh's sake, I could even go as far as look forward to it and use it to re-invent myself.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jul 12, 2016)

Besharia said:


> I could totally dig becoming a permanent furry. For Slaanesh's sake, I could even go as far as look forward to it and use it to re-invent myself.





Besharia said:


> For Slaanesh's sake, I could even go as far as look forward to it and use it to re-invent myself.





Besharia said:


> For *Slaanesh's* sake


Nah, the Lord of Change is just fucking with you...


----------



## Besharia (Jul 13, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Nah, the Lord of Change is just fucking with you...



LOL. I used to play cards with Tzeentch.


----------



## Epistates (Jul 31, 2016)

From a mystic's perspective, I would depress that button purposing that human-kind would be attuned to whatever animal that their temperament matches. I think it might help people at their intrinsic strengths and weaknesses the transformation would guide them to a more prosperous life, if say the otters would spread optimism and foxes sagacity. I would not touch it though if the results were randomized on the kind of animal they might be as it would be chaotic with a duality of their natures conflicting.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Jul 31, 2016)

Only if everyone else did too. If I was alone I'd be a freak. Wouldn't be able to work ): 

But I would fucking love it.


----------



## AJ3035 (Jul 31, 2016)

If I said yes would I get my own bathroom in the stores, because some of those stores have pretty gross bathrooms and if I had one to myself that would be pretty neat-o.

Also, I would say yes cause of tails. Who doesn't want a tail?


----------



## Aozeth (Aug 17, 2016)

Hmm... I'd probably say yes. Furries are pawsome! lmao. But really, if it was maybe... JUST me, or a few people around me that i knew that would be furries, that would be interesting, but at the same time could probably have a lot of problems lol, so maybe it'd be better if everyone was a furry. Who knows. Or how about this, instead of pressing a button that permanently makes everyone a furry, how about a device you can wear that allows you to press something on it that turns you into the furry of your choice for however long you want? Now THAT would be cooool haha!


----------



## Mobius (Aug 24, 2016)

I would say yes, but a tail would be an inconvenience in more situations than I could imagine, and a muzzle would make speech difficult. Perhaps the anthro aesthetic would best be left in a quixotic fantasy world instead of our own.


----------



## Gaitsu (Aug 27, 2016)

If it was just me, then oh yeah, no hesitation. However, not everyone around me is as obsessed with anthros as myself, so probaly not.


----------



## Boured (Aug 30, 2016)

I wouldn't since not everyone wants to be anthro.


----------



## swooz (Aug 30, 2016)

Yeah, but not if I'm the only one in existence.
I'd have to get used to having a tail.


----------



## Gaitsu (Aug 30, 2016)

Wait, I just realized, you never said the furry of our choice....Does that mean we become a random Furry? I DON'T WANT TO RISK BEING A BIRD!


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 30, 2016)

Gaitsu said:


> Wait, I just realized, you never said the furry of our choice....Does that mean we become a random Furry? I DON'T WANT TO RISK BEING A BIRD!


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 31, 2016)

If it was my fursona? yes, without hesitation.


----------



## alxistheworst (Sep 1, 2016)

If my friends and the people I cared about also turned into anthropomorphs, then yes, I would. But I wouldn't if it was just me. I get enough furry jokes as it is, if I was an actual animal I don't think they'd _ever stop._


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 1, 2016)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> D'awwwww, he's new. :3c


That was the gayest fuckin thing I've read all day.


----------



## MEDS (Sep 2, 2016)

I might be in a furry house next year.


----------



## alxistheworst (Sep 2, 2016)

MEDS said:


> I might be in a furry house next year.


I gotta say, I'm a little jealous.


----------



## MEDS (Sep 2, 2016)

Yeah, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 2, 2016)

MEDS said:


> I might be in a furry house next year.


Sounds like that's gonna turn into complete chaos.


----------



## Julen (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 2, 2016)

Julen said:


> View attachment 13372


Lol, yeah. I'd rather stay human.


----------



## SouthTexasSammy (Sep 2, 2016)

I don't think I would if it was permanent, but if I could switch back and forth, that could be fun.  Now if only I could make up my mind on what my fursona would be.  lol


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Sep 2, 2016)

SouthTexasSammy said:


> I don't think I would if it was permanent, but if I could switch back and forth, that could be fun.  Now if only I could make up my mind on what my fursona would be.  lol



I dunno, having your body morph would be incredibly painful to the point you'd probably either pass out of die outright from shock


----------



## SouthTexasSammy (Sep 2, 2016)

Well this is a hypothetical topic, so I will argue that in such a world that it might not be all that painful, or that it might even be pleasurable to morph from one form to another.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Sep 2, 2016)

SouthTexasSammy said:


> Well this is a hypothetical topic, so I will argue that in such a world that it might not be all that painful, or that it might even be pleasurable to morph from one form to another.



No, not really. Having bones, ligaments, muscle and skin all stretch, bend, morph and break/join would be excruciating


----------



## swooz (Sep 2, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> If it was my fursona? yes, without hesitation.


Same here.


----------



## MEDS (Sep 3, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Sounds like that's gonna turn into complete chaos.


Ya know, I think it's gonna be really fun.


----------



## tales (Sep 11, 2016)

You know, I am fairly certain this isn't quite as hypothetical as it ought to be. Using the new 'CRISPR' technology, DNA manipulation is evolving at an astounding rate. By the time we are all old geezers, the ability to turn into your fursonna at will would be quite feasible. Plus, who ever said you had to FEEL all the pain of the transformation? We have anesthetics.

If I was given the choice... maybe. If it was me and my friends, and assuming we didn't have to worry about money... (who would hire anthropomorphic animals anyways?), I think it would be cool. Even if it was permanent.


----------



## LycanTheory (Sep 13, 2016)

Consequences be dammed, I'll improvise and adapt.

Where do I sign?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 16, 2016)

I would love to have a tail and ears like a wolf!


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Sep 16, 2016)

Transform into a wolf? Hell yes. Be that way permanently? yeah no.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 16, 2016)

Snowfurry360 said:


> Transform into a wolf? Hell yes. Be that way permanently? yeah no.


I might. Be a hoot on Halloween!


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Sep 16, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> No, not really. Having bones, ligaments, muscle and skin all stretch, bend, morph and break/join would be excruciating


idk, some people like that kinda stuff... (idk why though...)


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Sep 16, 2016)

Also, assuming I didn't just outright die, like sergei said, then yeah, why not?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 20, 2016)

tales said:


> You know, I am fairly certain this isn't quite as hypothetical as it ought to be. Using the new 'CRISPR' technology, DNA manipulation is evolving at an astounding rate. By the time we are all old geezers, the ability to turn into your fursonna at will would be quite feasible. Plus, who ever said you had to FEEL all the pain of the transformation? We have anesthetics.
> 
> If I was given the choice... maybe. If it was me and my friends, and assuming we didn't have to worry about money... (who would hire anthropomorphic animals anyways?), I think it would be cool. Even if it was permanent.


Who would hire anthro animals? maybe Private security companies or the military? I mean who would fuck with a wolf-tiger hybrid carrying a gun?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 20, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Who would hire anthro animals? maybe Private security companies or the military? I mean who would fuck with a wolf-tiger hybrid carrying a gun?


Or just a plain old wolf like myself. Of course I was a Marine once upon a time.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Sep 20, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Who would hire anthro animals? maybe Private security companies or the military? I mean who would fuck with a wolf-tiger hybrid carrying a gun?


Additional logistics required. It also depends on what premise is behind the anthro being hired for. As is, you've got living weapons. Add in some other trait like sufficiently-advanced nanotech, and you've potentially got posthuman warriors.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 20, 2016)

I can see a wolf-tiger hybrid being an excellent and valued candidate for a special forces team, ones with avian characteristics like the eyes or wings would be excellent for snipers or recon, canine ones would be great for police work or ordinance disposal. the list literally goes on, rats and such could be hired as trash collectors/sewer inspectors or other similar jobs, aquatic ones would be excellent for work in marine biology. The potential for work is almost as limitless as the number of current or future species. Not to mention the aded benefit that humans would likely do their best to avoid pissing you off if you were one of the more terrifying or fear-inducing species.


----------



## Heebjeeb (Oct 4, 2016)

still haven't forgiven god for not making me a goose with human legs


----------



## Blinky (Nov 1, 2016)

Silver Dragon said:


> If there was a button that eliminated all porn from the fandom, would you press it?


Yes if it gets out of control, but no as of now... I may not like it, but others may... somehow.


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 4, 2016)

um how about a hell yes


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 4, 2016)

As long as they weren't treated like second class citizens, or worse- gods or freaks, then yeah.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Nov 5, 2016)

tucakeane said:


> As long as they weren't treated like second class citizens, or worse- gods or freaks, then yeah.


There's indeed quite a few conditions that need to be taken into account when taking this idea seriously. Especially when providing reasons, as to why you would want to go through with it, in order to circumvent the social problems that could arise.

I for one will not accept the idea that simply having "a better body" in the end is sufficient an answer. A better body for what? As a pro-human transhumanist, I will accept nothing less than to sacrifice my own physical humanity if that's what it takes for me to be better able to defend humanity as a whole, and it is to my belief that such individuals are arguably more human than most because of that sacrifice.


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 8, 2016)

Yithian said:


> So say you had a button that would change you and all those around you into anthropomorphic creatures would you press it?


----------



## JM10 (Nov 21, 2016)

How about this?  Everyone turns into an anthropomorphic animal, and it becomes so normalized that the fandom ceases to exist.  Rather, a new fandom is eventually created that has people imagining themselves as humans, with personas.


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 21, 2016)

JM10 said:


> How about this?  Everyone turns into an anthropomorphic animal, and it becomes so normalized that the fandom ceases to exist.  Rather, a new fandom is eventually created that has people imagining themselves as humans, with personas.


^


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 23, 2016)

JM10 said:


> How about this?  Everyone turns into an anthropomorphic animal, and it becomes so normalized that the fandom ceases to exist.  Rather, a new fandom is eventually created that has people imagining themselves as humans, with personas.


In your dreams.


----------



## Drunkey (Dec 10, 2016)

I'd need more information on the whole 'change' before I would press a button that powerful, but judging on what the OP is asking I would say no. Atleast I'd keep my dignity... Ah fuck it, SMASH THAT BUTTON!


----------



## ariamis (Dec 10, 2016)

interesting question...... possibly.


----------



## tales (Dec 11, 2016)

Another question to ask: Would you even know how to talk/move/do anything if you were to change? Speaking I think would at least be out of the question. It is already a stretch to say that an anthro's mouth can make the sounds of human speech, even more so to claim that you would be able to form those sounds within any reasonable amount of time.

To add an example to my argument: make the 'p' sound with your mouth. Odds are, you pressed your lips together, bent inwards, then blasted them outwards with pressure built up in your mouth. 

Now imagine canine/feline/vulpine lips doing the same action.... it may be physically possible, but in addition to being an extremely odd sight, it would be mapped completely differently in the mind.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 11, 2016)

Hell no. Humans are #1 on the top and I'd never want to be anything else


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 11, 2016)

I would, but only if my family chose to as well.


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 11, 2016)

If it was reversible, certainly.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 11, 2016)

TheOneRealPotato said:


> If it was reversible, certainly.


Like being a werewolf!!! Oh boy!!


----------



## Rant (Dec 11, 2016)

I wouldn't mind being a fotter, warm winter coat, water proof fur, i could hug my tail as i sleep and hear everything lol it might be overwhelming at first.


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 11, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Like being a werewolf!!! Oh boy!!


For my character and yours, it'd be rather much like a werewolf, yes.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 11, 2016)

TheOneRealPotato said:


> For my character and yours, it'd be rather much like a werewolf, yes.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Dec 13, 2016)

tales said:


> Another question to ask: Would you even know how to talk/move/do anything if you were to change? Speaking I think would at least be out of the question. It is already a stretch to say that an anthro's mouth can make the sounds of human speech, even more so to claim that you would be able to form those sounds within any reasonable amount of time.
> 
> To add an example to my argument: make the 'p' sound with your mouth. Odds are, you pressed your lips together, bent inwards, then blasted them outwards with pressure built up in your mouth.
> 
> Now imagine canine/feline/vulpine lips doing the same action.... it may be physically possible, but in addition to being an extremely odd sight, it would be mapped completely differently in the mind.


That may very well depend on other factors as well, such as how well you can use your vocal cords alone to mimic speech. As for mapping, we really don't know what the brain of any non-human species would look like after it has been uplifted or anthropomorphized, and it doesn't help that our anthropocentric perspective of the matter leads us to assume that an anthropomorphic animal would have a very similar cerebral structure to our own barring any superficial differences related to physiology.

With that said, I recall there was a short story in _The_ _Furry Future_ that made mention of the kinds of linguistic difficulties that would arise from having a muzzle.


----------



## LucasDucas (Dec 16, 2016)

No, I don't think I'd like being a permanent anthromorph.  I'd go for a more shape-shifting thing similar to werewolves, but with the difference of me being able to change whenever I needed.  I see it as more of an upgrade.  When things require a certain level of physical boost that only your fursona can provide, then you change.  Or to get kinky I guess.  Whatever works.


----------



## Royn (Dec 16, 2016)

Permanently becoming an Anthro Otter!!??  Not yes, but HELL YES!  Thats assuming that Sergals would still be fictional though.  Id be an Otter marked water loving sergal in a heartbeat.  An actual TAIL!!! YYYAAAAAAAYYY!!!  game changer!


----------



## PoptartPresident (Dec 21, 2016)

Nah.

There are times I appreciate having human hands. There are also times I appreciate not having a fur coat on 24/7. 
Also I like humans in general just because they have the reputation for being extremely intelligent, and being intelligent is something a lot of people (including myself) take a special value in.

There are times when it seems I wouldn't want to have paws or snouts.


----------



## TheFeralWolfSniper (Dec 29, 2016)

Yithian said:


> So say you had a button that would change you and all those around you into anthropomorphic creatures would you press it?


Become a unique entity and join the military to conquer enemy countries, the enemy would never expect animals.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Dec 29, 2016)

I'd rather be a fox my entire life.

What is there to love about humanity, anyway?


----------



## TheFeralWolfSniper (Dec 29, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I'd rather be a fox my entire life.
> 
> What is there to love about humanity, anyway?


Technology... and multiple other small things.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Dec 29, 2016)

TheFeralWolfSniper said:


> Technology... and multiple other small things.


And you're telling me that anthros wouldn't be able to have that anyway? hell, I'd probably be able to get a girlfriend if i was an anthro.







Not to mention it would make masturbation a hell of a lot more enjoyable.


----------



## TheFeralWolfSniper (Dec 29, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> And you're telling me that anthros wouldn't be able to have that anyway? hell, I'd probably be able to get a girlfriend if i was an anthro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's true... and sometimes, to be different is to become better. Like becoming an anthro.




And that second thing would be very, very true.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Dec 29, 2016)

TheFeralWolfSniper said:


> That's true... and sometimes, to be different is to become better. Like becoming an anthro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell, maybe even a boyfriend.

If I even am bisexual. All the shit they talked about in Health this year has me confused as to whether I am or not.

Also the part where I could actually hear better than normal.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 29, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I'd rather be a fox my entire life.
> 
> What is there to love about humanity, anyway?





um_pineapplez said:


> And you're telling me that anthros wouldn't be able to have that anyway? hell, I'd probably be able to get a girlfriend if i was an anthro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





TheFeralWolfSniper said:


> That's true... and sometimes, to be different is to become better. Like becoming an anthro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





um_pineapplez said:


> Hell, maybe even a boyfriend.
> 
> If I even am bisexual. All the shit they talked about in Health this year has me confused as to whether I am or not.
> 
> Also the part where I could actually hear better than normal.


......



Y-....you know what. I'm just gonna save myself and not say anything about this...


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Dec 29, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> ......
> 
> 
> 
> Y-....you know what. I'm just gonna save myself and not say anything about this...


Yeah, I'm finding a lot of the proponents to be somewhat cavalier in attitude myself.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 29, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Yeah, I'm finding a lot of the proponents to be somewhat cavalier in attitude myself.


LOL! Couldn't have just said, "Yeah, that's weird"???


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Dec 29, 2016)

Straight up:  Yups


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Dec 29, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> LOL! Couldn't have just said, "Yeah, that's weird"???


Nah, that's tame. Weird includes latex-clad people who want to be used as human furniture.


----------



## Fileur (Dec 29, 2016)

Well I would love to become my fursona but I don't think that too many people would appreciate a spider as large as a human, so no.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Dec 29, 2016)

Fileur said:


> Well I would love to become my fursona but I don't think that too many people would appreciate a spider as large as a human, so no.


I appreciate Blackarachnia from Beast Wars.


----------



## BetaMax99 (Jan 4, 2017)

Yeah, a antro ferret would be cool


----------



## Curioushuman97 (Jan 4, 2017)

Yithian said:


> So say you had a button that would change you and all those around you into anthropomorphic creatures would you press it?


Without a second thought I most assuredly would.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 5, 2017)

Hmmm...
Would being noticed in public be the same as when Grizzly, Panda, and Ice Bear from We Bare Bears go out in public?


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jan 5, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> Hmmm...
> Would being noticed in public be the same as when Grizzly, Panda, and Ice Bear from We Bare Bears go out in public?


If it was a world like the one my 'sona lived in, most assuredly not....as long as you're in America. Most other countries haven't gotten as far in integrating anthros into society.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 5, 2017)

um_pineapplez said:


> If it was a world like the one my 'sona lived in, most assuredly not....as long as you're in America. Most other countries haven't gotten as far in integrating anthros into society.


So I wouldn't be able to even walk into a store without having literally everyones eyes on me?


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 6, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> So I wouldn't be able to even walk into a store without having literally everyones eyes on me?


The one thing to keep in mind is that the OP is vague enough that it may as well exist in a vacuum, even with people assuming that it would take place in our world or a version of it that includes what they'd like to escape to.

Just within our own world, turning into an anthropomorphic animal is going to yield vastly different results, depending on the location, circumstance and the disposition of the people nearby. Cosmopolitan communities might barely bat an eye at an anthro black swan going grocery shopping, possibly mistaking them at first glance for a fursuiter or mascot, while isolationist communities, on the opposite end of the spectrum, might be anywhere from distrustful at best to genocidal at worst.

At the end of the day however, the vast majority of the posters to this thread, save for the few who believe that they have it in them to take on the world with any chance of winning either by force or influence, would rather live as an anthro in shining cosmopolitan Zootopia than in any shade of Zystopia, no matter how forgiving the latter may be.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 6, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> while isolationist communities, on the opposite end of the spectrum, might be anywhere from distrustful at best to genocidal at worst.


Well... since I live in such a small city, I'd basically be considered a walking freak of nature or a very-experimented-on person... ( ._.) that would make getting a job quite hard, unless it's a carnival...


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 6, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> Well... since I live in such a small city, I'd basically be considered a walking freak of nature or a very-experimented-on person... ( ._.) that would make getting a job quite hard, unless it's a carnival...


I'll admit that I oversimplified the matter and that other factors can come into play here, like whether or not the city is a university town and/or a transport hub of some kind (historically speaking, mercantile and academic centers were far more likely to be accepting of the exotic, even when their parent societies were not open to such cultural exchange in the slightest).


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 6, 2017)

Would I become an anthromorph?
Only if it is needed to fit in.

I'm not one who likes drawing attention to myself.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 6, 2017)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> I'm not one who likes drawing attention to myself.


Yeah... same here,
it kinda makes you feel like you owe some sorta show or something to the audience(public)


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 6, 2017)

As much as I'd love to be an anthropomorphic otter, it'd make life much harder and I'm already having trouble dealing with it...


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 6, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> Yeah... same here,
> it kinda makes you feel like you owe some sorta show or something to the audience(public)


I'd give them a public show, alright...
*unzips pants


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 6, 2017)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> I'd give them a public show, alright...
> *unzips pants


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jan 6, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> So I wouldn't be able to even walk into a store without having literally everyones eyes on me?


Hell if I know, man. I don't watch We Bare Bears.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jan 6, 2017)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> I'd give them a public show, alright...
> *unzips pants


I'd give them a public show if it got me a mate who liked me for who I am as a person.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 6, 2017)

um_pineapplez said:


> Hell if I know, man. I don't watch We Bare Bears.


http://kisscartoon.se/Cartoon/We-Bare-Bears


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 6, 2017)

um_pineapplez said:


> I'd give them a public show if it got me a mate who liked me for who I am as a person.


I think that sort of thing would attract more lust than love, mate.


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 6, 2017)

ooooh that's a touchy question

Let's see here.

ok If everyone gets turned into one maybe I don't know.
There's always this gray area that makes me don't want to...


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jan 6, 2017)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> I think that sort of thing would attract more lust than love, mate.


What? You really think I'd do that? I just meant show off the fact that I'd be an anthro fox in a world filled with normal humans and be proud of it. I wouldn't care that I stand out. Besides, I can always sue people who try to discriminate against me.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 6, 2017)

um_pineapplez said:


> What? You really think I'd do that? I just meant show off the fact that I'd be an anthro fox in a world filled with normal humans and be proud of it. I wouldn't care that I stand out. Besides, I can always sue people who try to discriminate against me.


... when I said "public show" I meant "masturbate in public"
And then you responded that you'd give a public show if it meant you'd find love.
And then I said it would attr...
You get it.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jan 6, 2017)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> ... when I said "public show" I meant "masturbate in public"
> And then you responded that you'd give a public show if it meant you'd find love.
> And then I said it would attr...
> You get it.


Yeah, but still. I'd wager I'd pick up at least a few chicks if I was a fox.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 6, 2017)

um_pineapplez said:


> Yeah, but still. I'd wager I'd pick up at least a few chicks if I was a fox.


Perhaps.
People love celebrities and they love to have celebrities draped over their arm like an expensive piece of jewelry.

And you'd sure as hell be more famous than anyone ever.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jan 6, 2017)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Perhaps.
> People love celebrities and they love to have celebrities draped over their arm like an expensive piece of jewelry.
> 
> And you'd sure as hell be more famous than anyone ever.


I'll admit, I'd get a hell of a lot of hate. Youtube drama, people discriminating against me for being an animal, the risk of being captured and used in torturous lab experiments, too much attention (I just want a mate. I don't want girls or guys throwing themselves at me all at once. I'm not poly), I'd lose most of my swimming ability because my ears are hindering me and my fur slows me down, there's a ton that could go wrong.
But then I look at the things that could go right. I'd have better hearing, I could probably see better (although the glasses in my picture say otherwise), I'd have a better sense of smell, I'd be warm and fuzzy, potential immunity to most human diseases, I'd have a tail, my fanfiction ideas would come true, etc. So yeah, the needs of the one outweigh the needs of the many in this case. (Although they're more like wants. Still tho. I'd rather have floof.)












And masturbation would still be so much more entertaining.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 7, 2017)

um_pineapplez said:


> Besides, I can always sue people who try to discriminate against me.


In this case, I'd be a very rich otter...


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 8, 2017)

Nope. I like to see them drawn, read fan fictions about them, that's all.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Jan 8, 2017)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> Straight up:  Yups


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jan 8, 2017)

Very Hairy Larry said:


>


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Jan 8, 2017)

Well I wouldn't want to have a tail...
...or lose speech skills...
...or deal with fur...
...or smell really badly...
...or lose speech skills,
So I guess not.


----------



## Iriastar (Jan 13, 2017)

I would, but then how to deal with the consequences? Where to go and what to do? Humans would be absolutely terrified of me. I mean, except those who would actually like my new appeareance. I'd be a walking magnet of furs.


----------



## Shade Fox (Jan 13, 2017)

I would become a permanent anthropomorphic animal due to the facts that versus the standard human anatomy, strength, agility and endurance would be increased, but also I would differ from the rest and be the face of the fandom.


----------



## Khazius (Jan 13, 2017)

It really depends on the situation for me, if the world was anthropomorphic then yes, if its like it is now, and your one of the few you clearly wouldnt want that. Sure you can fursuit in public right now and have fun but at the end of the day you can take the suit off when you need too. If your stuck like that forever, then your going to be targeted.


----------



## Karatine (Jan 13, 2017)

You might be susceptible to new diseases, it might shorten your lifespan by a lot. Who knows what kind of health care you might need? I'd love to by my 'sona, but I'm also very fond of being alive and healthy.


----------



## Shade Fox (Jan 15, 2017)

Khazius said:


> It really depends on the situation for me, if the world was anthropomorphic then yes, if its like it is now, and your one of the few you clearly wouldnt want that. Sure you can fursuit in public right now and have fun but at the end of the day you can take the suit off when you need too. If your stuck like that forever, then your going to be targeted.


That is true, however there are no "real" threats, only those who hide behind a screen and write malicious messages to the members of the fandom just because they are furries. Furthermore, the government will most likely provide interest in the fact of a "new race" and so new research and technology would be produced.


----------



## Shade Fox (Jan 15, 2017)

Karatine said:


> You might be susceptible to new diseases, it might shorten your lifespan by a lot. Who knows what kind of health care you might need? I'd love to by my 'sona, but I'm also very fond of being alive and healthy.



Chances of being susceptible to "new diseases" (the term referring to polio, HIV, etc,) is not a concern due the anatomy of the anthro body being somwhat similar however variety in cell types can cause concern. To solve this issue however there is always the latest medicine/vaccinations available. Furthermore if these prove inaffective, then donor cells of the anthro body such as blood and organ tissue will enable for alteration and the creation of new vaccines to counter any "new diseases".


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 15, 2017)

Shade Fox said:


> I would become a permanent anthropomorphic animal due to the facts that *versus the standard human anatomy, strength, agility and endurance would be increased*...


I for one have always been critical of the notion that an anthro animal would inherently be stronger, faster or tougher than a human of equal size and build. Unlike with sensory input (eyesight, hearing and smell) where there is a direct correlation to the base animal of the anthropomorphization, it's still a human(oid) frame you're applying it to, with all the advantages and limitations associated with an otherwise unaugmented form that mirrors our own. The only way for it to be as you say is if it were additionally _augmented_ in some way - increased muscle density, reinforced bone structure, faster neural synapses, etc - and that would be the kind of thing that would appeal a lot to paramilitary organizations who would love to have dollar-store supersoldiers.


Shade Fox said:


> That is true, however there are no "real" threats, only those who hide behind a screen and write malicious messages to the members of the fandom just because they are furries. Furthermore, the government will most likely provide interest in the fact of a "new race" and so new research and technology would be produced.


That's being fairly generous and assuming that we're dealing with a generally accepting society, such as that which more or less exists in the Western World. Contrast this with societies in Africa or New Guinea where you could just as likely be hacked to pieces to provide the local witch doctor with "medicinal ingredients" (or simply just for being from a different tribe); I find it hard to imagine that even the more tolerant societies of this kind wouldn't at least consider apartheid of some kind, if only to press-gang the aforementioned augs into military service. Fantastic racism perhaps, but considering how picky we tend to be regarding who we identify with among our own species, it's a very real possibility that needs to be taken into account.


----------



## Shade Fox (Jan 15, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> I for one have always been critical of the notion that an anthro animal would inherently be stronger, faster or tougher than a human of equal size and build. Unlike with sensory input (eyesight, hearing and smell) where there is a direct correlation to the base animal of the anthropomorphization, it's still a human(oid) frame you're applying it to, with all the advantages and limitations associated with an otherwise unaugmented form that mirrors our own. The only way for it to be as you say is if it were additionally _augmented_ in some way - increased muscle density, reinforced bone structure, faster neural synapses, etc - and that would be the kind of thing that would appeal a lot to paramilitary organizations who would love to have dollar-store supersoldiers.
> 
> That's being fairly generous and assuming that we're dealing with a generally accepting society, such as that which more or less exists in the Western World. Contrast this with societies in Africa or New Guinea where you could just as likely be hacked to pieces to provide the local witch doctor with "medicinal ingredients" (or simply just for being from a different tribe); I find it hard to imagine that even the more tolerant societies of this kind wouldn't at least consider apartheid of some kind, if only to press-gang the aforementioned augs into military service. Fantastic racism perhaps, but considering how picky we tend to be regarding who we identify with among our own species, it's a very real possibility that needs to be taken into account.



An apartheid would most likely happen, however whilst it can be a menacing threat, it is miniscule. Varied locations around the globe would alter this, however the good outweighs the bad in this scenario due to the minority of possible human-supremacists acting out against the new race. Furthermore I would myself side with the military. Provide them with the new information and data they require for possible soldiers that are enhanced, thus being seen as a valuable asset to them. On the other hand however if they choose to use it for negative purposes then that is a cause for a sh!t storm. To summarise, I have provided some positives and some negatives, however there are many more to either sides but I would passionately accept becoming a permanent anthropomorphic being.


----------



## Shade Fox (Jan 15, 2017)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Perhaps.
> People love celebrities and they love to have celebrities draped over their arm like an expensive piece of jewelry.
> 
> And you'd sure as hell be *more famous than anyone ever*.



That is not true. Nor will it ever be. This is due to the simple facts of human technological advancements. Bill Gates, Thomas Edison, Alan Turing, Steve Jobs, etc. They made their footmark in history, raking in admirable achievements and decent financial income, as well as public status gain. Being an anthro would certainly help gain public status and some financial gain from a "new race" and "press/media" however it will not go down in history as the most significant or upstanding event versus the previously mentioned figures.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 15, 2017)

Shade Fox said:


> That is not true. Nor will it ever be. This is due to the simple facts of human technological advancements. Bill Gates, Thomas Edison, Alan Turing, Steve Jobs, etc. They made their footmark in history, raking in admirable achievements and decent financial income, as well as public status gain. Being an anthro would certainly help gain public status and some financial gain from a "new race" and "press/media" however it will not go down in history as the most significant or upstanding event versus the previously mentioned figures.


I'm pretty sure that more people know the names of movie celebrities than they do those of technology moguls.
Look at the Kardashians for instance.

As much as I'd like your comment to be true, I'm afraid it isn't.
And in your words...


Shade Fox said:


> That is not true. Nor will it ever be.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 16, 2017)

Shade Fox said:


> An apartheid would most likely happen, however whilst it can be a menacing threat, it is minuscule. Varied locations around the globe would alter this, however the good outweighs the bad in this scenario due to the minority of possible human-supremacists acting out against the new race. Furthermore I would myself side with the military. Provide them with the new information and data they require for possible soldiers that are enhanced, thus being seen as a valuable asset to them. On the other hand however if they choose to use it for negative purposes then that is a cause for a sh!t storm. To summarize, I have provided some positives and some negatives, however there are many more to either sides but I would passionately accept becoming a permanent anthropomorphic being.


At the very least, I can appreciate you seeking to influence events in your favour in that scenario, and one that I would do wholeheartedly in similar straits myself.

In fact, it's pretty much the turn of events that I have planned for the main arc of my ITC project, following the involuntary transformations of twelve people by means of sufficiently advanced experimental nanotech. Suffice to say that the nanotech, and by extension the posthuman augmentations it yields, garners a much bigger interest overall than does the anthro byproduct, but of course that likely won't deter the crazies who remain convinced that David Icke's Reptilian Conspiracy theory is fact (a matter exacerbated by the de facto ringleader of the twelve being an anthro raptor.)


----------



## Alex K (Jan 18, 2017)

No because I don't want to remain in a costume forever 
After all, how would I use the bathroom??


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 19, 2017)

Alex K said:


> No because I don't want to remain in a costume forever
> After all, how would I use the bathroom??


Life finds a way.


----------



## Alex K (Jan 19, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Life finds a way.



Then howcome folks don't walk around in school mascots all day


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 19, 2017)

Alex K said:


> Then how come folks don't walk around in school mascots all day?


The same reason why soldiers don't wear armoured hazmat suits all the time: bulky, heavy, and next to no climate control.

With that aside, this thread isn't about trapping you in a fursuit and sewing it shut, but about whether or not you'd prefer to undergo extreme body modification.

One is merely playing dress-up, the other is becoming the real deal.


----------



## Alex K (Jan 19, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> The same reason why soldiers don't wear armoured hazmat suits all the time: bulky, heavy, and next to no climate control.
> 
> With that aside, this thread isn't about trapping you in a fursuit and sewing it shut, but about whether or not you'd prefer to undergo extreme body modification.
> 
> One is merely playing dress-up, the other is becoming the real deal.



But becoming an animal other than a human is just plain cruel 'cause then you gotta kill somethin' like a beaver to get the buck teeth and the tale.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 19, 2017)

Alex K said:


> But becoming an animal other than a human is just plain cruel 'cause then you gotta kill somethin' like a beaver to get the buck teeth and the tail.


...What sort of insane logic are you trying to pull? What you just described is a primitive hack-job fraught with enough problems to not even be worth considering.

It's also very shallow-minded. Plastic surgery, lab-grown designer bodies, augmented reality... these are but a few options out there that may better sate your ethical concerns instead.


----------



## Alex K (Jan 19, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> ...What sort of insane logic are you trying to pull? What you just described is a primitive hack-job fraught with enough problems to not even be worth considering.
> 
> It's also very shallow-minded. Plastic surgery, lab-grown designer bodies, augmented reality... these are but a few options out there that may better sate your ethical concerns instead.




But if you're trying to become an animal other than a human then it's only natural to assume that you need the parts of whatever it is you wish to become. How else are you going to chew on wood and mate with fellow beavers?

Although now that I really think about it, maybe that's natural predation for ya. Trumping the new generation of animals to become them.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 19, 2017)

Alex K said:


> But if you're trying to become an animal other than a human then it's only natural to assume that you need the parts of whatever it is you wish to become. How else are you going to chew on wood and mate with fellow beavers?


You could never be more wrong; you don't need to take _anything_ straight from the animal in question (unless of course you're a primitive hack-job enthusiast). Its genome is enough to design a biological body to sleeve into, and you don't even need that for a synthetic one with sufficient engineering.


----------



## Alex K (Jan 19, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> You could never be more wrong; you don't need to take _anything_ straight from the animal in question (unless of course you're a primitive hack-job enthusiast). Its genome is enough to design a biological body to sleeve into, and you don't even need that for a synthetic one with sufficient engineering.



But how're you gonna get the genome into you to become a (for example) the beaver?
Artificial Incineration is only reserved for the  women who wish to carry children they desire. They're not just gonna let some person come in and say "hey I want to be artificially incinerated to become a beaver".

I mean. Unless they charge you more money to allow that? 
Now, I dunno how the system works nowadays compared to back in my day when Planned Parenthood was just being founded.
But I'm still pretty confident they're not gonna let random people inject them with the genes from animals.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 19, 2017)

Alex K said:


> But how're you gonna get the genome into you to become a (for example) the beaver?


As posted on another thread:


ChapterAquila92 said:


> cartoonsmolboi said:
> 
> 
> > i was just wondering if genetic engineering can change the genetic code of people and basically transform them into anthropomorphic animals by inserting animal genes for traits such as fur and tails into someones genome.
> ...






Alex K said:


> Artificial Incineration is only reserved for the women who wish to carry children they desire. They're not just gonna let some person come in and say "hey I want to be artificially incinerated to become a beaver".


There exist women who are willing to be scorched into a pile of ashes just to have children? I'm sure you meant _insemination_ instead, and that's an entirely different process altogether from what's being discussed.



> I mean. Unless they charge you more money to allow that?


Always. I wouldn't expect anything less from a fellow human out to make a living off of the exotic.


----------



## Christian Reese (Jan 20, 2017)

Nope. I'm perfectly fine with who I am.


Besides would be very difficult finding a FAST helmet that would fit.


----------



## XXMLGNOSCOPERXX (Jan 24, 2017)

i'd rather be a shrek


----------



## XXMLGNOSCOPERXX (Jan 24, 2017)

an anthropomorphic O N I O N


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 24, 2017)

XXMLGNOSCOPERXX said:


> an anthropomorphic O N I O N


 onions have layers


----------



## XXMLGNOSCOPERXX (Jan 24, 2017)

ONIONS HAVE LAYERS
OGRES HAVE LAYERS
END OF STORY
BUB-BYE
SEE YA


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 24, 2017)

XXMLGNOSCOPERXX said:


> ONIONS HAVE LAYERS
> OGRES HAVE LAYERS
> END OF STORY
> BUB-BYE
> SEE YA


Dank meme.


----------



## XXMLGNOSCOPERXX (Jan 25, 2017)

mank Deme


----------



## Drunkey (Jan 25, 2017)

XXMLGNOSCOPERXX said:


> i'd rather be a shrek


10/10


----------



## XXMLGNOSCOPERXX (Jan 29, 2017)

if you think about it.
shreks are the best species


----------



## BellCat (Jan 31, 2017)

I'd be hesitant to, and even if it were a yes, it'd only be if nobody knew I was the one who did it.

But probably not. I like my anthros stylized.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Feb 1, 2017)

XXMLGNOSCOPERXX said:


> ONIONS HAVE LAYERS
> OGRES HAVE LAYERS
> END OF STORY
> BUB-BYE
> SEE YA





LupusFamilia said:


> Damm sheme





Drunkey said:


> 10/10





SveltColt said:


> Dank meme.



Knock it off with the thread derailment.  The thread has a clear topic, don't skew it with random meme commentary.  If you want to create a meme thread elsewhere, you're welcome to.


----------



## Lexiand (Feb 1, 2017)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> Knock it off with the thread derailment.  The thread has a clear topic, don't skew it with random meme commentary.  If you want to create a meme thread elsewhere, you're welcome to.


 understood


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 1, 2017)

Yithian said:


> So say you had a button that would change you and all those around you into anthropomorphic creatures would you press it?


Yes and would have some yiff


----------



## MrFranco (Feb 4, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Yes and would have some yiff


Wow. Considering the question is only about a physical and not a psychological change.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 4, 2017)

MrFranco said:


> Wow. Considering the question is only about a physical and not a psychological change.


Some people just can't differentiate the two.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 5, 2017)

MrFranco said:


> Wow. Considering the question is only about a physical and not a psychological change.


This was joke comment, sory If Triggered you.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 5, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Some people just can't differentiate the two.


Maybe, maybe. But I doubt.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 5, 2017)

MrFranco said:


> Wow. Considering the question is only about a physical and not a psychological change.


I feel bad posting this crap.


----------



## MrFranco (Feb 5, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> This was joke comment, sory If Triggered you.


Lmao. What you commented earlier couldn't be taken seriously anyway. Like, someone had to comment that.


Martin2W said:


> Sorry for necroposting.


...We aren't talking about death.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 5, 2017)

MrFranco said:


> Lmao. What you commented earlier couldn't be taken seriously anyway. Like, someone had to comment that.
> 
> ...We aren't talking about death.


Is there is something wrong?


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 14, 2017)

On topic: not if I'm the only one turning anthro. But if everyone, or at least half of the world's population of humans turned into anthropomorphs as well, so that it's not something governments would want to dissect me over, then yes. That would be pretty cool.


----------



## AustinB (Feb 14, 2017)

Oh and I wouldn't. Anthros would eventually kill humans because of their superior strength, senses, and some animals have things humans don't. (Wolves have sharp teeth and claws) (Rabbits, due to their size, would be able to run faster than a human and would practically kill somebody with one kick to the head due to their leg strength) (Elephants could stomp a person) (Lizards would be able to climb things humans can't and they'd be way more agile) (Cheetas could catch somebody and tear them apart in seconds) (Bears would completely destroy us because of their size and strength) (Chimps would literally rip apart somebody due to their strength etc.) Most humans would be killed off if a war ever broke out, because anthropomorphic animals are far superior in terms of natural strength and senses. Plus, since they're anthros, they have pretty much the same level of intelligence as us. So they'd easily overcome humans and look down upon them as a weak and unsuperior race that serves no use to society. But if everybody turned into anthros, imagine all of the racism, stereotypes, and violence. I'd bet it would even go as far as the world ending. Then there's the civil wars and the mass suicides.

Plus, anthropomorphic animals would look pretty creepy. Most artists draw anthropomorphic animals as these cute and fuzzy creatures, but because most of the furry art is so cartoonish and cute, people would think irl anthros would look like that. When in reality, they'd literally look like a person with an animal head. If you've ever seen realistic furry art, it looks way more uncanny than you think.

Examples:





























(I actually thought the last one looked cool, but still uncanny nonetheless. Now imagine that with neon colors and piercings. Yikes. Anthro animals would just be so nope irl.)


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 14, 2017)

But what's to say what it would look like in real life. Maybe it won't be as realistic as just a person with an animal head but it would be more like the ones most artists draw, the cute fluffy ones that would also look pretty decent life size and in 3d. It's not something that will happen in nature, so it has to be designed. Why not just design it aesthetically pleasing and then turn everyone into something that looks good?
As for racism and violence... I just like to imagine a world filled with anthros like Zootopia on a global scale. And I'm pretty sure there won't be any real issues of racism if there is enough variety. If there are hundreds of different species, I don't think racism is going to take over. And if there is that amount of variety, there won't be an issue if humans are part of that variety. Every species has strengths and weaknesses, humans too.
We are talking about a god button here. If I have the right to make such a huge change in the world, I probably have the right to make it the way I'd like it to be,


----------



## AustinB (Feb 14, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> But what's to say what it would look like in real life. Maybe it won't be as realistic as just a person with an animal head but it would be more like the ones most artists draw, the cute fluffy ones that would also look pretty decent life size and in 3d. It's not something that will happen in nature, so it has to be designed. Why not just design it aesthetically pleasing and then turn everyone into something that looks good?
> As for racism and violence... I just like to imagine a world filled with anthros like Zootopia on a global scale. And I'm pretty sure there won't be any real issues of racism if there is enough variety. If there are hundreds of different species, I don't think racism is going to take over. And if there is that amount of variety, there won't be an issue if humans are part of that variety. Every species has strengths and weaknesses, humans too.
> We are talking about a god button here. If I have the right to make such a huge change in the world, I probably have the right to make it the way I'd like it to be,


The artists draw anthros in a cartoony/bright/cute way. If anthros were real, they'd look completely different than a wide eyed cartoony neon fox with huge eyes. If we're realistically speaking, they'd look like a person with an animal head (along with some different aspects of the person's fursona) but I see where you're coming from. I personally wouldn't do it. I think it would be really weird and kinda stupid. I'd rather just keep my hobbies online rather than try to actually make anthropomorphic animals real.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 14, 2017)

AustinB said:


> The artists draw anthros in a cartoony/bright/cute way. If anthros were real, they'd look completely different than a wide eyed cartoony neon fox with huge eyes. If we're realistically speaking, they'd look like a person with an animal head (along with some different aspects of the persons fursona) but I see where you're coming from. I personally wouldn't do it. I think I'd be really weird and kinda stupid. I'd rather just keep my hobbies online than try to actually make anthropomorphic animals real.


I'm keeping my hobbies online too. Making anthropomorphic animals real is not a possibility in life, so it's not that I'm wasting my time trying to do that. This is all just imaginary, so it is only as realistic as you want it to be. My preferred world like that would not be one of realism, but instead be the cute and bright artistic way most artists portray it as, that would be a fun and cool world to live in for me. And yes, it will have some neon and stuff like that because there'd probably be things like tattoo shops to change the color of your fur and your paws and whatnot. Make it so you can personalize yourself, just like most of us do with our fursonas, reflect your personality a little in the way you look. If the world was filled with generic patternless foxes it'd get really dull. And I think that if all people turn into anthropomorphs we'd get used to it pretty quickly so it won't be that weird for long, as long as it happens to everyone. Although it would be best for everyone that when that happens there won't be any very small species or very tall species. Everyone should all remain around human size I think, for convenience's sake.

Just to be clear here, I'm not sitting here wishing very hard for it to come true. I'm just imagining what it would be like, how I'd want it to be like and writing it down. But... if I did get a massive button of approval from God for my final idea of such a world, I would probably press that button, just to bring a bit more color and variety to this world.

But that's just my view on this topic. There are many people who would disagree and I get that too.


----------



## Solar_Dust (Feb 16, 2017)

I'd only convert if I knew others locally who had converted, if I was by myself then no.


----------



## Johnthejedi24 (Feb 20, 2017)

Hell yeah I'd push that button, as long as the effects are only on me. Just yesterday I was opening boxes at my stocking job and forgot my box-cutter, I pined to myself how much easier it would have been if I had claws. 

Becoming an anthro Lizard/Reptile/Reptilian would be nice, I'd have to get some new clothes and trim down the claws but every-day life shouldn't be much different. If your bipedal and humanoid in form, things that work for Humans should work for you. I do wonder what could be done about touch screens though, since I'm sure claws and scales are not perusive to using touch interfaces.


----------



## BurningWolf (Feb 22, 2017)

I mean, I would press it. Just to see what Trump's going to look like.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Feb 22, 2017)

BurningWolf said:


> I mean, I would press it. Just to see what Trump's going to look like.


A big molting gander with partially orange-dyed face and feathery comb-over for good measure. Because they're seemingly always cranky, aggressive and think that they're the coolest fuckin' bird at the pond.


----------



## XXMLGNOSCOPERXX (Mar 7, 2017)

If you really think about it
Being an anthropomorph would be awful
you'd be seen as a freak
you'd likely have to go into hiding
and the government would probably capture you


----------



## tfrs (Mar 21, 2017)

Of course I would
that would be fun


----------



## lajm (Apr 8, 2017)

only if everyone else became one too. Couldn't stand to be a lone furry shit walking among normal human beings


----------



## Eltup (Apr 11, 2017)

What a tough question... o.o if there were other people who did the same thing, I would definitely do it  however, if I was the only one... I wouldn't know what to do :\ tough decision! Maybe I would, but I don't know ._ .


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 11, 2017)

Probably. Presuming we're not talking uncanny valley.


----------



## Illuminaughty (Apr 18, 2017)

Would it just be restricted to animals? Because I can think of a lot of other things I would rather choose to be if I could permanently change my form. It'd be nice to shed the social weight and stigma behind such ridiculously loaded subjects as race, gender, age and all their attendant nonsenses by becoming a living humanoid object. I mean, honestly, who is going to bother a trumpet peron, a sunflower person or a telescope person about that stuff? That'd be like berating a lamp for not looking -insert anything here- enough. Humans are kind of odd, they find the weirdest things to nitpick and don't let the subject die until the theoretical horse has been beaten ad nauseum. How many theoretical horses have valiantly subjected themselves to this rubbish? When will we take a stand against such flagrant abuse of imaginary equines? *Shakes fist.*

That said, it'd have to be a pretty perfect world for something like that to happen and _not_ severely alter your life. If we know anything about humans, it's that in a general sense, they tend to fear things they don't understand. There's a good chance one could end up getting hunted down for suddenly appearing quite not-human. If I knew that life could continue on largely unchanged, I may go for it. But otherwise, I don't think the benefits would outweigh the drawbacks of giving up a human shape.

Additionally, even if everything went smooth as silk, there's also a chance you might find you don't actually like the form you've chosen. There might be unforeseen consequences to the change that you didn't realize or couldn't have predicted. Or, you might just miss how you used to look because it's what you know. I can imagine it would feel rather strange to wake up in the morning, go to look at your reflection and not recognize the creature you see in the mirror. You'd get used to it, of course, but there would definitely be some vast differences.

-Edit- Also if you chose to be a really fluffy animal like, say, a fox- can you imagine how much shampoo you'd go through!? And you'd probably have to invest in a lot of lint rollers.


----------



## Sagt (Apr 18, 2017)

As long as I'm allowed to choose the animal and colour scheme.

I refuse to be neon coloured.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 18, 2017)

Uh, totally! Humans are sorta ugly compared to anthro canines!


----------



## GReiser (Apr 18, 2017)

It heavily depends on what the options are.
What world is this possible in? Clearly not the one I currently live in. If so, are the other people also given this choice? How unique the chance of getting this offer is? Do you have to pay for this, e.g. you agree to become a half-human half-animal, but are automatically marked as a probable psycho and sent away from your "normal" friends and family?
Can it be really be _any_ morph of anthro? Will it affect _only_ my appearance or some sorts of unhuman abilities are also provided? If yes, where are the limits - eagle eyesight, shark scent, pokemon powers, milennial dragon magic?

...left aside all these questions, if this comes only for my body - then probably yes, but I doubt it could have made me really happier than I already am.


----------



## SoushieChan (Jun 18, 2017)

If it changes only me and others that wants the change then sign me up, I need to find that button now! I find humans unattractive.
If its the whole world? I might....


----------



## biscuitfister (Jun 18, 2017)

Idk if i would. I mean it would be cool but at the same time the world would still be shit.


----------



## It'sBlitz (Jun 18, 2017)

Probably, just because of the ability to fly


----------



## Pipistrele (Jun 18, 2017)

It'sBlitz said:


> Probably, just because of the ability to fly


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 18, 2017)

As a human, I'm not going to get any more anthropomorphic than I already am.


----------



## Nelson_Denure (Jul 5, 2017)

Yithian said:


> So say you had a button that would change you and all those around you into anthropomorphic creatures would you press it?


Hmm I would press it for me, but other people who may be affected may not be furries.. 

Solution: when pressing button go on a secluded island or cave lol.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jul 5, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Uh, totally! Humans are sorta ugly compared to anthro canines!


True dat


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Jul 6, 2017)

Yeah, I would become an anthro wolf, as long as I can choose my own looks (similar to my avatar/fursona), others become anthros too (by choice) and we don't go up uncanny valley.

At the very least, it will be a interesting change up since humans alone in real life are boring. But it would still be quite cool.


----------



## bizzmcsweets (Jul 11, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Uh, totally! Humans are sorta ugly compared to anthro canines!


HAHA my thoughts exactly, I totally would turn into my Fursona, Bizz


----------



## Zurrk (Jul 30, 2017)

Uhhhh yeah I would


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 31, 2017)

Sure why the hell not?


----------



## guy (Aug 13, 2017)

Silver Dragon said:


> If there was a button that eliminated all porn from the fandom, would you press it?



Yes.


----------



## Inkblooded (Sep 3, 2017)

That depends. Would this button turn me into my fursona, and everyone else into their fursonas (if they have one?)
Or would it be completely random?
I actually have multiple fursonas, what would happen then? Would I constantly be shapeshifting?

There are too many variables. I need more information before I can answer.


----------



## MissLizzyLizard (Sep 4, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> That depends. Would this button turn me into my fursona, and everyone else into their fursonas (if they have one?)
> Or would it be completely random?
> I actually have multiple fursonas, what would happen then? Would I constantly be shapeshifting?
> 
> There are too many variables. I need more information before I can answer.


Maybe you'll be a mix of all of them  maybe something will go wrong and like you'll end up with two left arms of different fursonas 



Pretty sure I've seen this question asked 7474833858 times  

But yes, obviously I'd press it.


----------



## Akartoshi (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## EmpressCiela (Sep 13, 2017)

yes and no. yes because it'd be F*CKING AWESOME!!!!! no, because I couldn't handle the shedding and being in heat would be.....oh man.......


----------



## Inkblooded (Sep 13, 2017)

AkuroZinnui said:


> yes and no. yes because it'd be F*CKING AWESOME!!!!! no, because I couldn't handle the shedding and being in heat would be.....oh man.......



Well if this transformation would conform to real life animal biology, you wouldn't go into heat as a male.
But if there were no rules and the transformation was as weird as furries online... oh no. I would be afraid.


----------



## EmpressCiela (Sep 13, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> Well if this transformation would conform to real life animal biology, you wouldn't go into heat as a male.
> But if there were no rules and the transformation was as weird as furries online... oh no. I would be afraid.


True, true. In all honesty, I think it'd be a mix of human-like biology and that of whatever animal we transform into. Mainly because the body would need to need to adjust to bipedal movement as well as the natural processes associated with it (i.e. blood pressure and movement). Or maybe I'm just over thinking this. As usual.


----------



## evilmeep (Sep 18, 2017)

Fuck no.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Sep 18, 2017)

AkuroZinnui said:


> True, true. In all honesty, I think it'd be a mix of human-like biology and that of whatever animal we transform into. Mainly because the body would need to need to adjust to bipedal movement as well as the natural processes associated with it (i.e. blood pressure and movement). Or maybe I'm just over thinking this. As usual.


If you can sleep soundly at night knowing that your entire brain biochemistry would have to undergo a nightmarishly extensive overhaul not just to allow you to physically function but also to retain at least the illusion of your original thought processes and expressive behavior, you needn't have to think about it at all. As it happens, not many people _want_ to think about it, for fear of the sanctity of their mind being torn asunder as if it were Plasticine, which in a way it actually is.


----------



## EmpressCiela (Sep 18, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> If you can sleep soundly at night knowing that your entire brain biochemistry would have to undergo a nightmarishly extensive overhaul not just to allow you to physically function but also to retain at least the illusion of your original thought processes and expressive behavior, you needn't have to think about it at all. As it happens, not many people _want_ to think about it, for fear of the sanctity of their mind being torn asunder as if it were Plasticine, which in a way it actually is.


Oh, damn. I never even considered the way it would affect the brain's neuroplasticity......I change my answer!!!!!!


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Sep 19, 2017)

AkuroZinnui said:


> Oh, damn. I never even considered the way it would affect the brain's neuroplasticity......I change my answer!!!!!!


As terrifying as the idea sounds however, it's pretty benign in the grand scheme of things. The brain is a remarkably adaptable information processor after all; given enough time, it will acclimatize to whatever new circumstances are imposed on the system.

Don't get me wrong; it's still a disturbing concept to think about at depth, especially with what it implies, but the same can be said for any field of study that consistently finds verifiable evidence that contradicts what we believe to be conventional wisdom at the time.


----------



## PaulieGrant (Sep 30, 2017)

Permanent no, but something like a lycanthrope I'd probably go with, but not to such a bestial degree like most lycans are depicted. More along the cute side. And without losing control over my transformaion, or my human mind, for that matter.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 5, 2017)

I'd probably have to pass due to my job.  I need quite a bit of finger dexterity to do things (and Sergal hands would certainly not help).

On top of that, I work with a lot of pretty nasty chemicals and greases.  I would look like I had mange from scrubbing off fur every night, trying to get it out lol.


----------



## Topaz-Timber-Wolf (Oct 17, 2017)

You know, I probably would. As long as I was a wolf. But even if I stayed human and other people became anthropomorphs, I would still have a lot of fun. Think of all the new experiences you could have..


----------



## Lunar Man (Oct 20, 2017)

I suppose I already am. I'm an anthropomorphic human.


----------



## SunahineTheFox (Oct 26, 2017)

Duuuh, who wouldn't?


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Oct 30, 2017)

Be a 5 foot 6 squirrel with huge nuts? HELL YES. granted id think neary 90% of FA would say hell yes. and besides i plan one day to make a fursiut so thats close enough lol


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Oct 30, 2017)

SunahineTheFox said:


> Duuuh, who wouldn't?


exacly even if it was a anthro your not fond of like a squirrel? lol 5 foot 6 anthro squirrel would yea say yes then XD


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Oct 30, 2017)

I would press it but first we need to lower the earth temperatures in some places to have fur to be livable Xd


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Oct 31, 2017)

yea but what if your fursonas a evil killer and canabel? and has psychic powers  HAPPY HALLOWEEN


----------



## HeartlessSora (Oct 31, 2017)

yes if i became my fursona fully! with all that i added to him , but if only the body , not worth it cuz ppl would eventually hunt you down sadly


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Oct 31, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> yes if i became my fursona fully! with all that i added to him , but if only the body , not worth it cuz ppl would eventually hunt you down sadly


haha yea sizers hunted by many he blew up a planet with tons of inacent peaple on it.   and hes a thief...hes a very powerful super villain


----------



## Kaigofox (Nov 2, 2017)

I would press that whith no hesitation


----------



## RuffusTheLynx (Nov 2, 2017)

Yithian said:


> So say you had a button that would change you and all those around you into anthropomorphic creatures would you press it?


Ok so, just if all around become an a anthro i would press that button, but instead if i just turn into an anthro and all around me not, then no.


----------



## Nanominyo (Nov 5, 2017)

not really, I enjoy being a human. Maybe if everyone became furries I might would do, like some zootropolis thing it all would become I guess. Either way, if we got into animals based on us... then no. I don't wanna be a duck.
if we could choose ourselves I properly would but knowing this everyone would become predators... well then I guess no one would mind killing farm animals that much but still. We have to rethink this if anyone stood to push that bottom.


----------



## Lunar Man (Nov 5, 2017)

Being human is all that I've ever known. It's all that I have. It's all that I ever will be. If I were given the option to transform into something else, right after I hit "post reply" I would not accept. Or maybe I would. Maybe I'd get curious.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 11, 2017)

Yeah, probably. But even better be living in an anthropomorphic world. That'd be fun! I have a wolf fursona.


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 12, 2017)

John:
When you really think about it a realistic world where everyone is animals would be mass chaos.

For a start they'd all have different dietary requirements and that would mean that killing animals for meat would not be optional. With the further association between people and animals by being at somewhat similar in appearance there'd be an outcry by farm animal anthropomorphs about the treatment of their evolutionary cousins. But to be honest what can you do about it? Carnivores can't eat plants like humans can. What are your options really other than condemning meat-eaters to death either directly or ousting them in a way they can't survive. With the meat industry over-turned it would cause carnivores to seek meat via other methods and there'd be underground rings where crooks steal people's pets for food or breed dogs for eating. No thank you.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Nov 12, 2017)

Jay98 said:


> John:
> When you really think about it a realistic world where everyone is animals would be mass chaos.
> 
> For a start they'd all have different dietary requirements and that would mean that killing animals for meat would not be optional. With the further association between people and animals by being at somewhat similar in appearance there'd be an outcry by farm animal anthropomorphs about the treatment of their evolutionary cousins. But to be honest what can you do about it? Carnivores can't eat plants like humans can. What are your options really other than condemning meat-eaters to death either directly or ousting them in a way they can't survive. With the meat industry over-turned it would cause carnivores to seek meat via other methods and there'd be underground rings where crooks steal people's pets for food or breed dogs for eating. No thank you.


I bring you something I posted on the other thread:


ChapterAquila92 said:


> Ah, the old Carnivore Confusion trope. Time to pull up these gems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheFoxFreedom (Dec 3, 2017)

Yithian said:


> So say you had a button that would change you and all those around you into anthropomorphic creatures would you press it?


I dont really think so, cuz my fursona isnt that good for it.


----------



## Merku (Dec 12, 2017)

I think it'd depend upon the Anthro of choice for the individual. I mean. I for example would likely become an Inkling in that what if Scenario. Inklings are pretty Human like to a fault. But also different enough to be fun. I'd get shorter as a result. Have different fangs, And the ability to transform into a Squid at will. It'd be a fairly easy transition. 

However somebody transforming into a Lamia, or something like a Harpy without hands, or a Taur type Anthro with 4 legs and 2 arms may be a bit more demanding in terms of transition. 

I guess the impossible scenario of just up and transforming into an Inkling wouldn't bother me. But again it wouldn't speak for everyone.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Dec 16, 2017)

I would in a heart beat, I would maybe have to talk it over with a few people first. There maybe a few people out there who wouldn't be too keen on the idea of me becoming an anthro zebra.


----------



## Urosephera (Dec 23, 2017)

most likely, this particular formation of material elements has me bored.
i would take being an effeminate bunny/alien hybrid over this any day 
but ill keep the fantasies lucid for now


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Dec 28, 2017)

Well going by this logic I'd either be my old fursona a white anthromorphic canine from my stories lore, or the recent one a bat anthromorphic whose does feed on blood.

I'd be down for it either way. Worse case scenario for feeding I could just see about going to a really kinky BDSM club where everybody is dressed up oddly and highly into pain. Knowing furries this won't be too hard to find.

If i was a white wolf sure as well.

The main thing is people would be transformed, animals not into people. Thats the major thing. So the whole carnivore argument is a mute point. Granted I'm a lad who would have no problem hunting his own meat and processing it in real life so these things don't really bother me. Would make trophy hunting kind of morbid though.

How do you like that my new trophy!

Isn't that jimmy!?

Yes he looks good up there. I stabbed him 27 times.

Caaaaarl that kills people!


----------



## JoshuaVayle (Jan 11, 2018)

Uh yea duh. If we all turned into out Fursona, definitely xD

What would be better is since the furry fandom can get along so well, if everyone turned into their Fursona and everyone got along, no war


----------



## CindyPig (Jan 22, 2018)

Humanity is an ugly thing. The button would be pushed quickly , if not instantly , and maybe the goal would be for a greater goal of less humanity , and greater natural balance.


----------



## BlizzBoi (Jan 24, 2018)

I would . . . .


----------



## Mabus (Jan 24, 2018)

. . . Yup


----------



## Wolf359 (Feb 1, 2018)

Yes...just yes.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Feb 11, 2018)

I'm human through and through, so I would really prefer to live in a more fantasy-ish setting in which a furry-type race was about equal in population, perhaps slightly higher than humans. 

I guess I would rather know them than be one myself.


----------



## Coal-River (Feb 26, 2018)

I'd hit the button so It'd break.


----------



## Ralf_Webb (Mar 2, 2018)

yeah, I Would!


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Mar 14, 2018)

mehhhhhh

I hope when the technology does happen it's not a slow permanent process, that you can literally instantaneous jump to the form of your choice

or even put it on autoplay and you're a new species eeryday for that new perspective

wouldn't some kind of hologram over the body suffice? Like the scene in Blade Runner 2049. Like which is more important to you guys, feeling the fur and stuff or just 'not appearing human'


----------



## Procompy (Mar 15, 2018)

Nope. I like having thumbs, thanks. Drawing is important to me. Although it would be nice to withstand cold better.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 15, 2018)

Society would treat me as an outcast so no.

Wait! I'm a furry. I'm already an outcast! Sign me up.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 15, 2018)

plus, your a robot dragon.....I don't think anyone's messing with you :3


----------



## Nirvanaz (Mar 22, 2018)

Hell ya


----------



## connortheskunk (Mar 22, 2018)

Despite having been on this forum for a while, I never actually answered this question.

Probably not.  If I could go live in the woods as a feral skunk or wolf or bird, I would probably go for that.  However the question is regarding anthros, not ferals.  It's because anthros don't have all the necessary traits ferals need in order to survive.  You probably could find a way to live in the woods as an anthro, but it'd probably be almost as miserable as trying to live in the woods as a human.

I'd happily give up all my human hobbies and luxuries if it meant I could have a life as an animal.  Halfway in-between, though?  No thank you.


----------



## Koriaa (Apr 10, 2018)

Y e s    p l e a s e


----------



## Ginza (Apr 10, 2018)

Meh. I probably wouldn’t tbh. I like being a human. If I could morph back and forth at will however, sign me the hell up!


----------



## Shadow of Bucephalus (Apr 10, 2018)

Yep.

(shortest post I've ever made...  oopsss.)

;-)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 10, 2018)

I posted earlier here, I believe, but might as well do it again.

I wouldn't want to actually be one- human is all I've ever known. However, if I could be a shape shifter, that would be pretty cool.

The ideal situation, however, would be as close friends with one. Maybe even in a relationship. 

(More along the lines of cuddling, but if we're completely honest: In an human-anthro coexisting world, the two would probably be treated as different races, especially if they're part of the same society. In the context of that society, hating against mixed-race couples would probably be seen just as bad as if you did the same in our world between two consenting humans of different heritage, assuming that the said society is at the same level as social progress as our world. 

That's just my thoughts, though, as well as how I write my stories. No need to get upset, you're entitled to feel how you want. I'm not arguing.)


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Apr 12, 2018)

it would scare me to be an actual animal, I don't think animals get bored or existential crisis but it's scary the idea to me that you're ok with that just because it didn't OCCUR to you cause animal? lol

Edit: I posited a theory that it would be in line with the uncanny valley, that there'd be less animal people-human racism than intra-human racism, because I think according to uncanny valley it's 'very close but not quite' reasons? And the differences between humans are completely MIDDLING compared to theoretical animal people

Edit: or it'd be more cultural, 'black people talk like this, white people talk like this, LION people talk like this'


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Apr 12, 2018)

Frisky1753 said:


> it would scare me to be an actual animal, I don't think animals get bored or existential crisis but it's scary the idea to me that you're ok with that just because it didn't OCCUR to you cause animal? lol
> 
> Edit: I posited a theory that it would be in line with the uncanny valley, that there'd be less animal people-human racism than intra-human racism, because I think according to uncanny valley it's 'very close but not quite' reasons? And the differences between humans are completely MIDDLING compared to theoretical animal people
> 
> Edit: or it'd be more cultural, 'black people talk like this, white people talk like this, LION people talk like this'


There is truth to that.






It also happens to be why "franks" have it worse than "moreys" in Andrew Swann's _Moreau_ series; where a moreau can be singled out from a crowd just for looking different, frankensteins are _too_ human for their own good.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 12, 2018)

That's be... interesting

But the scientists will get you in probably less than a week


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Apr 12, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> That's be... interesting
> 
> But the scientists will get you in probably less than a week


You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 12, 2018)

I never said it was bad. 

I just said it’d happen


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Apr 14, 2018)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> There is truth to that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I heard in a shakespeare class once too that europeans like before they GOT there were actually FASCINATED by african people, like the less they actually saw what an African person looked like and could have an imagination about it? Who knows

Edit: I guess shakespeare class, something in college

Edit: I do think it's some of that. How much did people really think about middle eastern people in the 90s? Then 9/11 happens, we learn some of them are terrorists, are like 'disappointed' in some stupid way. Pretty sure everyone liked Disney Alladin in the 90s though!!! I hear a lot of things where racism or really anything, homophobia is usually caused by an isolated 'bad experience' that is generalized to the whole group easily. Feelings about furries from normies or even other furries even!

Edit: I'm pretty sure before 9/11 Americans had some kinda romantic notions about the middle east even if /that/ was dumb in itself. Everyone likes the idea of magic carpets etc.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Apr 14, 2018)

Frisky1753 said:


> I heard in a shakespeare class once too that europeans like before they GOT there were actually FASCINATED by african people, like the less they actually saw what an African person looked like and could have an imagination about it? Who knows
> 
> Edit: I guess shakespeare class, something in college


This doesn't surprise me; _Merchant of Venice_ and _Othello_ both featured a Moor each as a character: one of Portia's suitors in the former and the titular Venetian general in the latter. The fact that both were also portrayed to be of such high social status that they were treated like nobility speaks well of Shakespeare's time; chances are that the few Africans who did visit (and even go native) in various parts of Europe at the time were either nobility (or at the very least rich), some of whom even going on to be retained by local lords as advisors if they could do the job well.

It's also important to note that racism, insofar as we're familiar with it in the West, is a neologism. It certainly existed back then, but back then the concept of "race" was more closely tied to your culture than it was to your skin colour, and even that would be waived if you had either wealth, useful skills, or both. Othello wouldn't be a Venetian general if he couldn't lead an army, after all. 


> Edit: I do think it's some of that. How much did people really think about middle eastern people in the 90s? Then 9/11 happens, we learn some of them are terrorists, are like 'disappointed' in some stupid way. Pretty sure everyone liked Disney Alladin in the 90s though!!! I hear a lot of things where racism or really anything, homophobia is usually caused by an isolated 'bad experience' that is generalized to the whole group easily. Feelings about furries from normies or even other furries even!
> 
> Edit: I'm pretty sure before 9/11 Americans had some kinda romantic notions about the middle east even if /that/ was dumb in itself. Everyone likes the idea of magic carpets etc.


I would argue that that romanticism is still alive, athough it's largely changed since then into the idealistic form of adventure-seeking foreign fighters desperately looking for a cause to fight for, even when the cause they latch onto sees them as cannon fodder at best.


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Apr 15, 2018)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> This doesn't surprise me; _Merchant of Venice_ and _Othello_ both featured a Moor each as a character: one of Portia's suitors in the former and the titular Venetian general in the latter. The fact that both were also portrayed to be of such high social status that they were treated like nobility speaks well of Shakespeare's time; chances are that the few Africans who did visit (and even go native) in various parts of Europe at the time were either nobility (or at the very least rich), some of whom even going on to be retained by local lords as advisors if they could do the job well.



actually I heard Moor was supposed to mean a light-skinned Arab guy... doh

there's also something going on in Titus Andronicus but they imply she's crazy lol... well uh that's right, she actually is, kills her own kids or something

I'm curious about the moor thing whether my shakespeare teacher was just wacky or not... she also touted 'shakespeare was a pothead' for the record


----------



## Skylar2505 (Apr 15, 2018)

If it was just 4 me then yes.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Apr 15, 2018)

Frisky1753 said:


> actually I heard Moor was supposed to mean a light-skinned Arab guy... doh
> 
> there's also something going on in Titus Andronicus but they imply she's crazy lol... well uh that's right, she actually is, kills her own kids or something
> 
> I'm curious about the moor thing whether my shakespeare teacher was just wacky or not... she also touted 'shakespeare was a pothead' for the record


Being a Moor in those times generally meant being a Muslim living in Western Africa and around the Western Mediterranean, regardless of whether or not they were of Arab descent.


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

Should I tell my parents I'm a furry?


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Apr 24, 2018)

Sean the Rainbow Wolf said:


> Should I tell my parents I'm a furry?



I think, it would help a lot of people if they could find an irl local furry friend. Then it's like 'my friend is like this too, you've met them, I think you think they're pretty O.K.'

do your parents know you're bi, in the first place? I think it would help from the angle that furry can be a support group for that kinda stuff, it gets muddled with porn stuff but I think ultimately it works as a support group too


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

Frisky1753 said:


> I think, it would help a lot of people if they could find an irl local furry friend. Then it's like 'my friend is like this too, you've met them, I think you think they're pretty O.K.'
> 
> do your parents know you're bi, in the first place? I think it would help from the angle that furry can be a support group for that kinda stuff, it gets muddled with porn stuff but I think ultimately it works as a support group too


yeah they know I'm bi but I don't know if it'd be good to tell them because of... yeah they'd think it's that... I'm not sure what I should do or what would happen if I did or what they already think about it


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Apr 24, 2018)

Sean the Rainbow Wolf said:


> yeah they know I'm bi but I don't know if it'd be good to tell them because of... yeah they'd think it's that... I'm not sure what I should do or what would happen if I did or what they already think about it



yeah I'm sorry, I know even if somebody had no idea what a furry is, there might be the stigma of 'would fuck anything'  people already think this when the person is just bi and nothing else

to be fair though, I think furry stuff DOES help people cope with being on the fence if they're gay or bi or what... you can ease into it with a species deemed more femmy, etc. to me it's not fucking anything, it's that scene in that movie where Jack Black's character is so hung up about being gay and he's only gay for that one musician guy haha, and he's like "if I'm gay.... does it have to be a TALL man", lol

sometimes I think some furry art is really weird when like gay males have ridiculous booty that is even beyond female curves haha, but there's also some stuff like the thing I said, I think straight people get hung up does a man have to be tall or have big politician shoulders, lol, and it's totally stemming from their idea of a man in the first place


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

Frisky1753 said:


> yeah I'm sorry, I know even if somebody had no idea what a furry is, there might be the stigma of 'would fuck anything'  people already think this when the person is just bi and nothing else
> 
> to be fair though, I think furry stuff DOES help people cope with being on the fence if they're gay or bi or what... you can ease into it with a species deemed more femmy, etc.


yeah I know believe me I wasn't treated like a human in high school eventually I snapped and... long story now I'm here... yeah people just don't get it it's like when people see someone as gay they think they automatically like every guy... it's like... we're just like them (we have standards)... I did get treated like a fuck dog tho... and I was called one... and I was beaten at school... I mean I fought the bullies and one but it just sucks


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Apr 24, 2018)

Sean the Rainbow Wolf said:


> yeah I know believe me I wasn't treated like a human in high school eventually I snapped and... long story now I'm here... yeah people just don't get it it's like when people see someone as gay they think they automatically like every guy... it's like... we're just like them (we have standards)... I did get treated like a fuck dog tho... and I was called one... and I was beaten at school... I mean I fought the bullies and one but it just sucks



ha, even in furry chats I wanted to talk to a bi guy to be relatable and they were total nohomo guys, the one guy called me Hoover (in chat), not ok

also not just gay, there is a specific stigma against bi people too

www.bitchmedia.org: Visi(bi)lity: Biphobia Bingo! A Look at Basic Instinct

crazy bisexual trope, even skyfall did it and that was what 2016? cringe

to be fair the movie implies James Bond is too haha, or would do it 'for the mission' lol

Edit: secret agent's worst secret, had to seduce a gay diplomat or something, secret agent as gay for pay


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

Frisky1753 said:


> ha, even in furry chats I wanted to talk to a bi guy to be relatable and they were total nohomo guys, the one guy called me Hoover (in chat), not ok
> 
> also not just gay, there is a specific stigma against bi people too
> 
> ...


wow I never expected the kind of attitude from people in this fandom


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Apr 24, 2018)

Sean the Rainbow Wolf said:


> wow I never expected the kind of attitude from people in this fandom



what? I'm saying it's a bad thing 

Edit: oh the nohomo guy, right

Edit: yeah it was a bad situation, like I'm the faggoty fox and not a real girl, it wasn't a trans thing but like, guys abuse trans women too because 'it's technically a guy so it's not hitting a girl' line of reasoning

not that the guy in chat was like that, but some things he said were kind of cringe

maybe being bisexual sounds like 'no rules, total anarchy' type situation sexually and that's where the crazy bisexual stereotype comes from


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

I'm confused... but yeah I hate how people hate us


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Apr 24, 2018)

Sean the Rainbow Wolf said:


> I'm confused... but yeah I hate how people hate us



The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo is interesting, it's a little icky portrayal of her being bisexual but the character herself is positive. But yeah it sort of implies her biness is a heat of the moment thing, still troublesome


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Apr 24, 2018)

and then when the pop star implies she's bisexual, whether true or not it's supposedly MARKETING THING 99% of the time, ups the sexiness quotient


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

Frisky1753 said:


> The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo is interesting, it's a little icky portrayal of her being bisexual but the character herself is positive. But yeah it sort of implies her biness is a heat of the moment thing, still troublesome


sorry my brain is dead because I was doing school at the same time as this... wut


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Apr 24, 2018)

Sean the Rainbow Wolf said:


> sorry my brain is dead because I was doing school at the same time as this... wut



you know the book/movie at least, she is genius computer hacker type, but it's implied the bisexuality is a flaw maybe, like she gets involved with the guy but maybe it feels like daddy issues or something, or that her self perception of what her orientation is has been muddled/confused from abuse. Kind of dangerous speculation going on


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

Frisky1753 said:


> you know the book/movie at least, she is genius computer hacker type, but it's implied the bisexuality is a flaw maybe, like she gets involved with the guy but maybe it feels like daddy issues or something, or that her self perception of what her orientation is has been muddled/confused from abuse. Kind of dangerous speculation going on


I'm sorry but what is this all about? I'm kinda confused and I'm too lazy to go back and look


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Apr 25, 2018)

Sean the Rainbow Wolf said:


> I'm sorry but what is this all about? I'm kinda confused and I'm too lazy to go back and look



The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo - Wikipedia

some bestselling book from a few years ago, was a Swedish movie but also Fight Club director did a version of it. It might be kind of a trash book but it probably deserves to be popular more than Dan Brown stuff lel


----------



## Sean the Rainbow Wolf (Apr 25, 2018)

Frisky1753 said:


> The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo - Wikipedia
> 
> some bestselling book from a few years ago, was a Swedish movie but also Fight Club director did a version of it. It might be kind of a trash book but it probably deserves to be popular more than Dan Brown stuff lel


oh alright... well I gtg GN


----------



## AppleButt (Apr 25, 2018)

I think I would.  In a world where I wouldn’t be experimented on if I did transform.  Also as long as I can pick the anthro.

I’ve always felt like I’ve had ears and a tail ready to pop out, so actually gettin that would satisfy me.

In reality though it’s probably in my best interest not to be an anthro though.


----------



## Skylar2505 (Apr 25, 2018)

Sean the Rainbow Wolf said:


> Should I tell my parents I'm a furry?


The only people that knows I'm a furry are some school kids, my friends, and my sis. (who's also a furry)


----------



## Izar (May 5, 2018)

I wouldn't press a button that turned everyone into an anthropomorph. If everyone was an anthropomorph being a "Furry" would cease to exist. It would be purposeless because everyone was already an anthropomorphic character. I don't like being mainstream, being furry is special


----------



## Toafa Faamoana (Jun 16, 2018)

Yithian said:


> So say you had a button that would change you and all those around you into anthropomorphic creatures would you press it?


yes


----------



## DocNonsense (Jun 16, 2018)

Toafa Faamoana said:


> yes


I'd only press a button like that if only *furries* and those _that actually wanted_ to be changed were changed
but then we have other issues like:

Where did this button come from, why are the rules so specific and _OH NO I'd have to *buy new CLOTHES TO FIT!*_


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 16, 2018)

DocNonsense said:


> buy new CLOTHES TO FIT!


Gotta learn to make your own clothes :V


----------



## DocNonsense (Jun 16, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Gotta learn to make your own clothes :V


I see....
_...Sew be it..._
*Badum-tshh*


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 16, 2018)

I saw something interesting in an anthro book before where the furry simply put the b=pants on backwards so his tail was sticking out of the zipper, idk if that would really work though


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 16, 2018)

DocNonsense said:


> I see....
> _...Sew be it..._
> *Badum-tshh*


----------



## Joni (Jun 16, 2018)

I would smell like a wet dog


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 16, 2018)

my 'sona changes so much i'd be a wolf/fox/lion/cat/deer/fennec/birb so idk what the button would make me?


----------



## DocNonsense (Jun 16, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> my 'sona changes so much i'd be a wolf/fox/lion/cat/deer/fennec/birb so idk what the button would make me?


A shapeshifting abomination!
_*Cocks shotgun*_
REPENT!


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 16, 2018)

DocNonsense said:


> A shapeshifting abomination!
> _*Cocks shotgun*_
> REPENT!


*Refuses
yeets self out of window*


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jun 16, 2018)

Joni said:


> I would smell like a wet dog


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 17, 2018)

I would.


----------



## Epicfailman (Jun 20, 2018)

Yithian said:


> So say you had a button that would change you and all those around you into anthropomorphic creatures would you press it?


yep i would 100%


----------



## Nick Grey (Jul 1, 2018)

Yithian said:


> So say you had a button that would change you and all those around you into anthropomorphic creatures would you press it?


... idk about those around me. my fursona is an escape from people in my life as well as a expression of my personality


----------



## bubblefizzroo (Jul 1, 2018)

Better yet, imagine all the sparkle dogs becoming a real life anthropomorphic


----------



## Nick Grey (Jul 1, 2018)

just imagining my family as anthro.... No thanks.


----------



## Tattorack (Jul 1, 2018)

I wouldn't be able to hold the curiosity. That is, of course, after I've made sure there are 0 medical side effects from doing such a thing (realistically there would.)


----------



## DrunkZombie (Jul 9, 2018)

Hmmm, is there an option to stay human and have sex with all the sexy furry women? I guess if pushed I would become a wolf or dog, but pure human is still my first choice.


----------



## David Drake (Jul 9, 2018)

I would take the option for myself but I would not force anyone else into it.


----------



## Tattorack (Jul 9, 2018)

DrunkZombie said:


> Hmmm, is there an option to stay human and have sex with all the sexy furry women? I guess if pushed I would become a wolf or dog, but pure human is still my first choice.


Ha ha ha ha ha!! I like the way you think!


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Jul 9, 2018)

did I mention he'd have to be a fennec with some body fuzz, like real life body hair but all fuzzy, there's some furry art like that but not so much fennecs


----------



## Divide (Jul 17, 2018)

Hell yeah I would I'd love to have a fox tail so I'd never have to use a blanket again and cuddling would be so much more warm and fuzzy.


----------



## Axle_wolf (Sep 9, 2018)

I wouldn't mind, sounds fun


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 9, 2018)

My fursona! *dreams of the alcohol, battles, aggressive expansion and coquering*
Yeah... yes i would


----------



## Dynamostic (Sep 10, 2018)

Yithian said:


> So say you had a button that would change you and all those around you into anthropomorphic creatures would you press it?


 I would want to do it for me but I dont think everyone would want to be one so no.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 10, 2018)

I comment on the legendeery sticky thread owo

Maybe, while it would’ve super fun, there is a lot of bad side effects, atleast for my species

•Centre of balance would take awhile to get used to
•Antlers hitting everything
•Antlers ruining everything, shirts, pillows, etc
•How would I get Medicare? 
•Can’t drive: Antlers would get in the way, and hooves are bad for gas pedals
•Can’t hold stuff with hooves
•Hunting season would be awkward
•Diet?
•Would I qualify for human rights? Could I own a house? Get a job? Etc
•Kidnapped for science?


----------



## Skylar2505 (Sep 11, 2018)

Being a fur permanently? *thinks of what I'd look like* sure whynaut


----------



## TheRazzDazzler11 (Sep 15, 2018)

Willow said:


> I feel like I've seen this thread before, but I just can't put my _paw_ on it


*Insert slow clap here...
And also, yes I would.


----------



## idkthough120 (Sep 15, 2018)

I would be nervous if I was my fursona though. So I'm unsure.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 15, 2018)

Jump at the chance.  how exciting!  it would be the most evolutionarily historical event since homo sapien became dominant!


----------



## Juju-z (Oct 1, 2018)

I rather not kill off half the previously human population in a blood bath the likes of the world has never seen before. 

Also I am pretty sure it would be incredibly inconvenient to be a anthropomorphic creature. Like how the only reason medicine has advanced so far is because its been focused on one species, humans, if everyone changed into all sorts of weird things, we'd be knocked medically back to the dark ages. Most of the population would have a life span of 20 years, assuming the change didn't already cut their lifespan in half. 

It would take thousands upon thousands of years to catch back up (for the more common species), and that's assuming my first theory, that half the population kills each-other. does not come to pass.


----------



## Picklepaige (Oct 1, 2018)

Oh nooooo. Cartoony/animated anthros are fun to think about and look at, but a real life 6-foot-tall talking wolf strolling down the street? That would be TERRIFYING. Uncanny Valley x10000.

And I'd be a bat, imagine how much more scary that would be??? Like, if the world turned cartoony and we all looked like cartoon animals, that'd be neat. But realistically? PURE TERROR.


----------



## Skylar2505 (Oct 1, 2018)

A 5' 2 1/2" wolf strolling down the street? Yeah that sounds normal. (oh, w8....)


----------



## Sloterdriek (Oct 2, 2018)

Why not? owo


----------



## Skylar2505 (Oct 16, 2018)

Picklepaige said:


> Oh nooooo. Cartoony/animated anthros are fun to think about and look at, but a real life 6-foot-tall talking wolf strolling down the street? That would be TERRIFYING. Uncanny Valley x10000.
> 
> And I'd be a bat, imagine how much more scary that would be??? Like, if the world turned cartoony and we all looked like cartoon animals, that'd be neat. But realistically? PURE TERROR.


I live with that.


----------



## An-Honest-Pie (Oct 16, 2018)

no


----------



## Skylar2505 (Oct 16, 2018)

0,-0,


----------



## Rap Daniel (Oct 20, 2018)

Absolutely! I've always wanted to be a raptor!


----------



## WearyVoyage (Oct 22, 2018)

I think having 6-foot tall animal people walking around would totally be uncanny valley and prob very dangerous. Imagine magic powers and other abilities also being transferred to the real world, it would be a giant mess.


----------



## Skylar2505 (Oct 24, 2018)

*me whenever I sneeze* *the school is on fire* Me: *crippling depression* Every thing is perfectly fine... ))))


----------



## lofiFlavors (Nov 5, 2018)

Depends on if there's was a social stigma attached to being a permanent anthropomorphic or not, people can be dinks after all.


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Nov 7, 2018)

honestly....no. fuck no. unless that bottom turns everyone into humanoid bug people...which might be screwed up.


----------



## Autumn the Squirrel (Nov 11, 2018)

Well this thread has certainly remained popular for quite some time. 

I suppose my answer would depend heavily on whether or not I was the only one. Sure it'd be a lot more interesting than anything going on in my life now, but if I were the only one then I'm not really interested in getting hunted down, shot, and experimented on.


----------



## Littlefoot505 (Nov 11, 2018)

I'd consider it, but I'm not sure if I would do it. Now if I could become an animagus and switch between human and dinosaur forms on my own accord, I'd TOTALLY jump on that.


----------



## Skylar2505 (Nov 13, 2018)

*late for school because he overslept* SHIT! *uses time division to get on the bus in time* Made it!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Nov 13, 2018)

But then I couldn't transition to a robot body if the option became available...


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 13, 2018)

Everything old would become new again.  yup, jump at the chance.  and global warming? Solve or die.  so yeah, let's get our anthro on!


----------



## Skylar2505 (Nov 13, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> My fursona! *dreams of the alcohol, battles, aggressive expansion and coquering*
> Yeah... yes i would


Don't hate me for this but, are u expanding dong??


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 13, 2018)

I'll get back to you and let you know.  till then, soldier on, expand the empire, and no guts no glory and all that jazz...


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 13, 2018)

Skylar2505 said:


> Don't hate me for this but, are u expanding dong??


I wouldn't say so unless you add the war attrocities that my soldiers would certainly do after raiding Moscow


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 14, 2018)

Tik tada, kai manote, kad miegamasis yra Maskva.  because atrocities are terrible.  and brutal.  can't believe people people go for that sort of thing....


----------



## Keefur (Nov 19, 2018)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Tik tada, kai manote, kad miegamasis yra Maskva.  because atrocities are terrible.  and brutal.  can't believe people people go for that sort of thing....


War covers many crimes.  It took me a little while to translate your quote.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Dec 2, 2018)

You are assuming that I'm not already one


----------



## Skylar2505 (Dec 3, 2018)

Keefur said:


> War covers many crimes.  It took me a little while to translate your quote.


And if you do.. *takes out sword* you'll regret it


----------



## Kaskrane (Dec 10, 2018)

_Press the button_ I'm cute now :3


----------



## Cyroo (Dec 12, 2018)

Definitely, yes yes.


----------



## PearBoxSam2000 (Dec 13, 2018)

I would rather stay human if we are talking about staying anthro permanently.


----------



## Faestre (Jan 2, 2019)

If you could make humorless neckbeards go into conniptions for ten pages with just a thread title, would you do it?


----------



## Alfa [ALPHA_sh] (Jan 4, 2019)

i would definitely turn into a protogen permanently, im not sure on just any anthro character tho, maybe i would


----------



## LatexHorse (Jan 23, 2019)

I think I would like to be some sort of hybrid I guess.
I do love the feeling of latex though, but I also often fantasise of being a horse hybrid of some sort.


----------



## horny dragon (Feb 21, 2019)

Hell yeah! I would if i could live in furry land as a dragon fur.


----------



## EmmyCatto (Feb 21, 2019)

I would tbh. It would be cool to be a fluffy, human-sized cat. As well as I would have a long, fluffy tail, which would just be amazing. If I were to be permanently anthro, I'd do it.


----------



## _Ivory_ (Feb 21, 2019)

I would have to remain hidden from the humans that would kill me, vivisect me, hunt me and things like that. So even if it's bad I'd prefer to remain a human. But if all the furries would become anthros then maybe I could join them maybe


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 21, 2019)

hell yea


----------



## Skittles (Feb 28, 2019)

Yes. I would very much! Even if shampoo bills are more expensive and the risk of fleas increases..


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Feb 28, 2019)

Yeah, I think I would.


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 3, 2019)

Yes yes yes. I would love to become Luca.

And to see the looking all the anti-furry faces as they realise the irony of their situation!


----------



## Cyroo (Mar 5, 2019)

Zero02 said:


> We must kill all those who violate the law of Leviticus.



I'll tie you to a chair for 3 hours and force you to watch yiffy goodness involving foxes and horses.


----------



## MuFFinZ (Mar 16, 2019)

Would not want to change everyone against their will, and it would not feel special if everyone was a furry 

Definetly would do it if it was only me (and others interested ofc), and the result would as good irl as in my fantasy ^^


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## Croc and Roll (Mar 20, 2019)

Would it suck to live in New York as a coldblooded creature? Yes.
Would my long snout and tail constantly get in the way of things? Also yes.
Would I press the button? ... Yes. The "pros" of this situation are purely cosmetic, but I wouldn't think twice about transforming myself. I've always been insecure about my appearance, so I'd jump at an opportunity to change into something else. I'd find a way to make it work! o:<


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 25, 2019)

If  enough people were to do that and I thus would perhaps not be the center of attention everywhere I go and get dissected by the CIA, absolutely I would.


----------



## LabyrinthMaster (Mar 29, 2019)

Not anthropomorphic, but feral yeah.


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 30, 2019)

Fuck yeah!


----------



## Guifrog (Mar 30, 2019)

Thought I had already replied in here. Odd 

But I totally would. Under a few conditions:

- I'm not the only one;
- I don't get harassed and humans don't overwhelm me with tests and spotlights (now I see the OP says everyone becomes an anthro too. I think that'd be okay)
- There's enough knowledge about frog health and there's specialists able to take care of me

One very important advantage would be my diet. Food's literally everywhere in astounding amounts, _*for free*_!


----------



## Furow (Mar 30, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## softdusksky (Apr 4, 2019)

Yes, especially since it's not just me.


----------



## A.random.foxxo (Apr 4, 2019)

Yes, i would


----------



## Italo Fox (Apr 7, 2019)

I had to think about this one for a bit.

To answer the OP without any conditions: No

If it was a temporary on and off swtich and as long as I'm not human size, absolutely. I think only as a human I can truly be bold, confident and stoic if I wanted to. I think this mostly associates with work and career.


----------



## Arvid (Apr 10, 2019)

I'd love to be a Permanent Anthropomorphic Animal. Means I get to be my Fursona for the rest of my Life


----------



## Lyka Snowfield (Apr 18, 2019)

YES!


----------



## Polaris (Apr 20, 2019)

Absolutely would, but i'm a bit afraid I might end up as an ingredient in Gordon Ramsay's lamb sauce as a result!


----------



## Alopecoid (Apr 21, 2019)

I would. Why the hell not? Would make the world a lot more interesting. ^_^


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Apr 29, 2019)

Hell to the YES I would push it!


----------



## Jaekada (May 7, 2019)

No, I'd be a fucking Cthulu. :3


----------



## LotusDog (May 13, 2019)

I imagine that would be a very quick road straight to a CIA research laboratory.


----------



## RyejekG (Jun 19, 2019)

Definitely, I can't really see a down side to it.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 19, 2019)

i'd personally love to be my species but i imagine it might freak out everyone else


----------



## SoniatheSquishy (Jun 19, 2019)

If we're talking into our sonas? Absolutely! Especially within my friend group, our fursonas are usually the versions of ourselves we wish we could be personified as anthros! Bring on the antlers and minty fur!


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 19, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> One very important advantage would be my diet. Food's literally everywhere in astounding amounts, _*for free*_!



You know when people have dreams about lying around in mountains of food they can just pick at.

Grazers, they're living the dream!


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 19, 2019)

DrunkZombie said:


> Hmmm, is there an option to stay human and have sex with all the sexy furry women? I guess if pushed I would become a wolf or dog, but pure human is still my first choice.



What about the opposite?

You become a furry but you're still into humans.

Imagine trying to make that work.


----------



## CindyPig (Jun 22, 2019)

So many humans are already essentially pigs. They just don't want to embrace it, but if there were to be a cosmic mass transformation of the human population into swine, I wold welcome it. Even a reverse evolutionary apocalypse into apes would be a improvement.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 22, 2019)

CindyPig said:


> So many humans are already essentially pigs. They just don't want to embrace it, but if there were to be a cosmic mass transformation of the human population into swine, I wold welcome it. Even a reverse evolutionary apocalypse into apes would be a improvement.



Yay, i get to throw poop at others an have it called both cute and gross, while also being socially acceptable


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 22, 2019)

CindyPig said:


> So many humans are already essentially pigs. They just don't want to embrace it, but if there were to be a cosmic mass transformation of the human population into swine, I wold welcome it.



i would adapt terrifying well to that and for reasons i don't want to go into.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 22, 2019)

Omg, if the pig scenario happened i would be done, especially if I suddenly could carry babies!

Terrifying wouldn’t cover it.  To go from cant be pregnant to suddenly a litter of 12-14 at a time?  Noop.  Terrifying.


----------



## Catdog (Jun 22, 2019)

I'd be a bobcat sure. Now would I be my coatimundi alt sona......also yes. One's got the pawbs, the other has the snoot. Very Important.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 22, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Omg, if the pig scenario happened i would be done, especially if I suddenly could carry babies!
> 
> Terrifying wouldn’t cover it.  To go from cant be pregnant to suddenly a litter of 12-14 at a time?  Noop.  Terrifying.



but without humans to pretect you and provide food you'd be forced into living in the wild where dangers like predators exist.

being formerly human i don't know how you're going to handle most of your kids being gobbled up.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 22, 2019)

As I said, beyond terrifying.


----------



## Leadhoof (Jun 22, 2019)

I'd probably do it, though the thought of getting my tail caught in a lathe at work would be terrifying.


----------



## CindyPig (Jun 26, 2019)

Sam A Wamm said:


> but without humans to pretect you and provide food you'd be forced into living in the wild where dangers like predators exist.
> 
> being formerly human i don't know how you're going to handle most of your kids being gobbled up.


Sounds about the way things are for most humans not wealthy. Oink oink Squeeeeeeeeeeeelll.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 27, 2019)

Maybe?  I'm more worried about the horns than the tail, honestly - I'm already tall, but striking my head against things MORE isn't appealing.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 9, 2019)

Yes, and I'd never look back.


----------



## Cat-!Cross!Sans (Jul 10, 2019)

Repeatedly noisy lamas stole my pies


----------



## Arnak (Jul 10, 2019)

If I was. I have a feeling I'd be the father of many pups...


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## Bullslayer (Jul 12, 2019)

These threads always amuse me, but none the less yes i would rather be my fursona than me. I would move faster, have better hearing, sense of smell and my eyesight would be better.


----------



## ferretsage (Jul 16, 2019)

Furries. Furries. Furries. Unless you have a crack-fed teleporting Wakanda to pull out of your asses, guarded by every Omega-level mutant superpower combined, animal monsters are not happening without a major World War involving at least a few mushroom clouds. Which might well happen anyway, unless your fantasy furries could be unfortunately destroyed by lesser means. Regardless whether you only fantasize about just yourself becoming your ideal animal monster, or an entire animal monster/cryptid fantasy race of your design, you better pray for superpowers or technology that grants you downright invincibility, omnipotence, and limitless extraordinary powers of escape and concealment if you intend on surviving on the same world as humanity.

Becoming your fantasy animal monster is to go down a very dark path -- you would reset back to square zero of social development, as far as rights and dignities go, thousands of years ago -- and entails far more hard work and effort than the limited cumshots most furries behind the screens reading this are willing to invest in their fantasy ideal selves at most.


----------



## kevintheradioguy (Jul 18, 2019)

I'd love to have a long flexible tail for balance - I hike a lot. Having more massive nails/claws looks like a good thing too, as well as hooves.

I mean, there are some benefits to this, and if turned into an anthro whatever I'd roll with it... probably press the button just because I'd be too curious not to... but that is not a dream I have. It's more of a meh. "Cat is fine too".


----------



## Punji (Jul 18, 2019)

Yes! Absolutely! I'd jump on that button in a heartbeat.


----------



## LeFay (Jul 23, 2019)

Well that depends, if everyone else was changed along with me then ya, probably. But if it was just me then I'd have to pass. Not only because I feel like your quality of life wouldn't be that good but you would have to deal with being the only anthro on the planet which doesn't sound fun to me.


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Jul 24, 2019)

yes


----------



## Moar Krabs (Jul 24, 2019)

I have a sundew sona who I forgot about a long time ago. @Manchesterite brought my memory about him back with a certain message about plants. To be honest, yeah I'd become an anthro sundew. I can eat the sun! (and abstain from eating certain cute buggos)


----------



## Vamux (Jul 24, 2019)

I would actually kill to be my scalesona.


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 27, 2019)

my Fursonas are representations of my life options and conscience, I have lived situations they did..I walked on their feet and felt what their paws gripped onto
I would never ever, want to live their lives longer than what I felt like..which would be brief


----------



## Render (Aug 3, 2019)

I'm not sure. It would awesome but at the same time, you'd be the only one... Unless, wait, would it be just you or would everybody else who said yes be there too? If so then HECK YES


----------



## ConvexRouge (Aug 6, 2019)

Yeah, I would push that button. Just one day as an antho would be amazing.


----------



## goatwolff (Aug 8, 2019)

thatd be cool but id feel like some experiment that came out of area 51 if i was the only anthromorph. id probably just wear a suit if thats the case


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Aug 11, 2019)

Putting the fact that you'd be an oddity among humans aside, let's adress the only applicable answer through a simple comparison:
- not have a fluffy tail
_- have a gorgeous, super fluffy tail!
_
Come on, it's obvious.


----------



## Dragon11916 (Aug 15, 2019)

Yithian said:


> So say you had a button that would change you and all those around you into anthropomorphic creatures would you press it?


Yes


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 16, 2019)

ferretsage said:


> Furries. Furries. Furries. Unless you have a crack-fed teleporting Wakanda to pull out of your asses, guarded by every Omega-level mutant superpower combined, animal monsters are not happening without a major World War involving at least a few mushroom clouds. Which might well happen anyway, unless your fantasy furries could be unfortunately destroyed by lesser means. Regardless whether you only fantasize about just yourself becoming your ideal animal monster, or an entire animal monster/cryptid fantasy race of your design, you better pray for superpowers or technology that grants you downright invincibility, omnipotence, and limitless extraordinary powers of escape and concealment if you intend on surviving on the same world as humanity.
> 
> Becoming your fantasy animal monster is to go down a very dark path -- you would reset back to square zero of social development, as far as rights and dignities go, thousands of years ago -- and entails far more hard work and effort than the limited cumshots most furries behind the screens reading this are willing to invest in their fantasy ideal selves at most.


You make excellent points. Becoming an anthropomorphic animal is a quick way to be experimented on, hunted down, and killed.


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Aug 23, 2019)

Only if the 'anthropomorphic' was an option. Cuz I don't want no humanoid.... ness... in meh.


----------



## Trix-Master (Sep 3, 2019)

River Otter. Because they are squeaky babies and I love them so much.


----------



## TheVoidKitsune (Sep 3, 2019)

Honestly... No. As much as I love the community, I think becoming an anthro would add on more problems to deal with in my every day life. I have enough struggles, dealing with the almost guaranteed hatred and backlash from others who wouldn't understand or would be scared/threatened by it, would not be worth it. 

Plus, I have no problems with being human. I don't really see a point in changing haha. Only positives I might get is that my body would be nicer and I'd have way better hair, assuming I would just become my 'sona. But that's just me personally.


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Sep 6, 2019)

Yes, only if I could become a young teen again with my memories intact. I would like to be a hybrid cow or a wolf with very high esp.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 6, 2019)

Is it possible to invent a ray that'd turn us all into our fursonas? Pwease? _Foxxo will be so sad if he can't really be foxxo....._


----------



## Raever (Sep 22, 2019)

How is a thread from 2010 about such an overdone concept still kicking? Oh wait it's because we kept talking about it and it got stickied...oops. *Mission failed. We'll get em next time.*


----------



## MauEvigEternalCat (Sep 28, 2019)

Be an anthropomorphic cat for the rest of my life? Yes! That would be awesome.


----------



## FriendlyNeighbourhoodGM (Oct 13, 2019)

Posthumanism - www.upress.umn.edu: What Is Posthumanism?

Science is going to create technologies like that. I imagine it will be like ghost in the shell though where you can just swap out your body for a new one.

Anyway, I'm not a furry (I came here more to better understand furries). I would however choose anthropomorphism too if that were an option. It would depend on if you had a setting though so you could dial it up or down as to how non-human you looked.

I've always wanted to fly though. Having wings would be cool.


----------



## Keefur (Oct 14, 2019)

Oh!  Absolutely, hell yeah I would push it!


----------



## FlareAeon (Oct 14, 2019)

I'd absolutely push it! :3 
Anthro Flareon~ wheee~


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 14, 2019)

that wood be fun


----------



## MaetheDragon (Oct 14, 2019)

I mean, yeah! That would be awesome, if that were possible.

As long as anthros are an acceptable part of society, though. Half human, half animals suddenly running around in a human filled world could have dire societal consequences...


----------



## Keefur (Oct 14, 2019)

MCtheBeardie said:


> Half human, half animals suddenly running around in a human filled world could have dire societal consequences...



For the humans. lol.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Oct 14, 2019)

Keefur said:


> For the humans. lol.



Yeah, true, lol.

A great story idea just hit me, though! I might think on it for a bit. I actually got inspired by my own post, wow.


----------



## Keefur (Oct 14, 2019)

MCtheBeardie said:


> Yeah, true, lol.
> 
> A great story idea just hit me, though! I might think on it for a bit. I actually got inspired by my own post, wow.


I rarely write, but have done a bit with one story making it into an anthology that won an Ursa Maror a few years ago.  I can see the germ of an idea there as well.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Oct 14, 2019)

Keefur said:


> I rarely write, but have done a bit with one story making it into an anthology that won an Ursa Maror a few years ago.  I can see the germ of an idea there as well.



Well, isn’t that something to live up to! I’ll likely just write it for fun, though. I know a favorite website of mine where I can post it.

Anyway, I’ll let ya go, fren. Don’t wanna clog up this thread! Feel free to leave me a PM, though, if you wanna chat more. My door is always open!


----------



## puddinsticks (Oct 14, 2019)

I often joke to my husband saying that I wish people had cute ears and tails...
You know what, yeah, I'd probably push it. I'm a sucker for all things cute. Who wouldn't want to live in a world like that?
Bring on the rainbow of animal friends!  I already view my pets as my legitimate children, let's just go all out. lol


----------



## ickysheshe (Oct 18, 2019)

A lot of people seem to like this idea. But think about it. YOU DECIDE. Not the people. Imagine, the whole world population is changed into anthropomorphic animals against their will. YES! YOU ARE MAKING A GLOBAL CHANGE THAT ONLY YOU HAD A SAY IN. A lot of riots would occur, lots of confusion. Not to mention nobody knowz how this happened except you. You literally just caused the world order to collapse. It would take a vote by electoral college by the entire planet to convince me to push that button.

But... This would be a good prompt for a map game on the Alternatehistory forums.


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 23, 2019)

You kidding me??
If I could be my sona, I would
GLADLY


----------



## Revan_Wolf (Oct 23, 2019)

I would for sure!


----------



## Xitheon (Oct 23, 2019)

Yup.

My fursona is a Walrus.


----------



## Alex C. (Oct 25, 2019)

Without thinking it twice! Or once


----------



## Cosmonaughty (Oct 28, 2019)

Without hesitation! Humanity is over-rated!


----------



## Thrashy (Oct 29, 2019)

Sometimes, it would be great to just spray some people away


----------



## Inkstars (Nov 4, 2019)

Yeah why the eff not.

I don't really mind what, but an otter or a horse would be pretty cool. If even mythological stuff is ok, then my unicorn/dragon hybrid 'sona would be my choice.


----------



## Mambi (Nov 4, 2019)

Oh yes, I'd push it easily. It would make poking fun of a furry physically impossible as by definition the world would not have the distinctions between fur and non-fur. Then everyone can just be themselves, and we all can have fun!


----------



## BayoDino (Dec 4, 2019)

Sure why not.


----------



## Omny87 (Dec 9, 2019)

Hoo boy, that sounds like a real monkey's paw kind of wish waiting to happen.

Assuming it's not, maybe! My 'sona is a snake-ferret or "snerret", and I'd love to be more flexible and fast, with a prehensile tail for grabbing things. I'd have to change my whole waredrobe though, since my 'sona's is shorter than I am in real life.


----------



## FurryFelix (Feb 3, 2020)

A B S O L U T E L Y

I mean, who wouldn't?


----------



## Arishipshape (Feb 5, 2020)

FurryFelix said:


> A B S O L U T E L Y
> 
> I mean, who wouldn't?


I wouldn't. Too many philosophical issues. Also I'm a gutless coward, but I like to hope that it's more the former and not the latter.


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 5, 2020)

YES!!!!


----------



## DireWolfJ4 (Feb 15, 2020)

Yithian said:


> So say you had a button that would change you and all those around you into anthropomorphic creatures would you press it?


mmmmmaaayybbeeeee


----------



## Lethe5683 (Feb 21, 2020)

Of course!  Unless you mean the mostly human kind, in which case meh.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 21, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Arix (Feb 22, 2020)

I see absolutely no downside and plenty of upside, so yes absolutely.


----------



## WitherSDL (Feb 27, 2020)

Probably not, unless I could live with fellow furries.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Mar 13, 2020)

Yithian said:


> So say you had a button that would change you and all those around you into anthropomorphic creatures would you press it?



Definitely yes. I'm so done with this whole world with several inherent issues that doesn't seem to go off, but only getting worse thus it needs a dramatic change. The problem is with the majority of the mankind, I hate it.

If it was about a button that destructs the whole Earth, or the one that deletes the entire humanity, I would have said yes as well. Yes, I am included in that massive sweep, still a yes.


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 16, 2020)

I would press it.


----------



## Hamza2006 (Mar 22, 2020)

I would prefer a button that would turn me into an actual dolphin


----------



## cullen findlay (Mar 25, 2020)

for one, the question at hand, would i become a "furry"?, yes i would, being a fox would rule


----------



## Bababooey (Mar 26, 2020)

Oh yes. Oh ho ho... yes...
Being a drake would be amazing. I'd love to have a forked tongue and hug my tail at night. I'm a girl irl, and even though I'm not trans, I would love to be Jack.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 26, 2020)

And this question is still relevant?
I would just throw a jojo reference here but it's too obvious...


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 27, 2020)

Y E S


----------



## luphawk (Apr 2, 2020)

if it was just me I couldn't push it fast enough but everyone around me...that would make me hesitate as not everyone would want it.


----------



## hazmat_doormat (Apr 24, 2020)

Nah. I have no wish to actually be a rat, especially an annoying one like Doormat. Something quite Kafka-esque about that.


----------



## creamyfox (Apr 25, 2020)

No. But I'd like to be an anime character who can transform into a furry.


----------



## TimFox (May 3, 2020)

I was really confused if this is a trick question ö.ö

I mean: Duh! I would press the life out of that button ♡


----------



## FlooferWoofer (May 15, 2020)

I would NOT press a button that would turn myself AND everyone around me into anthros. That would be inconsiderate to everyone who isn’t a furry. =p

I would however undergo those changes by myself willingly or if only the people who want it turn. Why not? I’d get to be a cute and fluffy animu, keep my thumbs, speech, and bipedal movement so there are only positives there. Huge plus if it changes my gender too.


----------



## Jkitty (May 15, 2020)

I WOULD press it, but how would I put on a mask?


----------



## Auxil (May 19, 2020)

No! Then furry stuff wouldn't be part of an escapist fantasy anymore!


----------



## Manny (May 26, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (May 28, 2020)

Do I get a do over of a decade of injuries accumulated from combat sports? Then yes. I'll deal with the hair balls.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 28, 2020)

Why be anthro when you can be feral, and basically get away with anything?


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (May 28, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Why be anthro when you can be feral, and basically get away with anything?


Because then I couldn't browse this forum.


----------



## Vitamin B12 (May 29, 2020)

I feel like a similar discussion lead to the creation of the society depicted in Zootopia...


----------



## redhusky (May 29, 2020)

So long as I wasn't the only one doing it.


----------



## SashaBirman (Jun 3, 2020)

Yes, but in my head, I already am. New Name Sasha Whitefur


----------



## Demon Works (Jun 13, 2020)

Yithian said:


> So say you had a button that would change you and all those around you into anthropomorphic creatures would you press it?




Hmmmm.... If everyone gets to be the same species, yaaasss!. 

My reasoning is that, if everyone gets turned into different things, people will have different lifespans depending on their animal. And some foods or medicines will be poisonous to others OwO

And don't even get me started on how that would change the laws of the land <_<


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 13, 2020)

Some of you are really nice and I would hate to be tempted to eat you.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 13, 2020)

I would be a strong and powerful timberwolf/werewolf hybrid


----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 10, 2020)

Yeah, I'd be able to climb trees, play dead and be immune to most snake venom and be immune to rabies. Yeah, I wouldn't mind being fuzzier.


----------



## DreamSoul9999 (Jul 13, 2020)

Flying through the sky while not being cramped in a giant metal machine would be a really cool thing to experience. I don't think I'd like remaining that way permanently, though.


----------



## dahbastard (Oct 17, 2020)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> Definitely yes. I'm so done with this whole world with several inherent issues that doesn't seem to go off, but only getting worse thus it needs a dramatic change. The problem is with the majority of the mankind, I hate it.
> 
> If it was about a button that destructs the whole Earth, or the one that deletes the entire humanity, I would have said yes as well. Yes, I am included in that massive sweep, still a yes.


Whatever race of creatures takes our place will be comparably as bad.  All animals species are opportunistic assholes, and are capable of immense cruelty, and even sadism.  Humans are just clever enough to be creative about it.


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Oct 17, 2020)

Yes.


----------



## Lucyfur (Oct 18, 2020)

No question  asked I will be a splicer off Batman Beyond.


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 18, 2020)

Maybe yes but probably not permanently. I would probably get bored of being X species after a while and want to change to Y, or I will be too tired of having to shampoo my whole body and want to have a break from that nonsense haha!


----------



## Yav (Oct 18, 2020)

no


----------



## DireDrag0n (Oct 26, 2020)

I mean, why not? Assuming I'd become my fursona, I'd be taller, much more badass, probably smarter and way stronger. And since everyone is going to be anthro, I'd fit right in.


----------



## zandelux (Oct 27, 2020)

Not without taking my new body for a test drive first.


----------



## lolox (Oct 31, 2020)

My fascination with anthropomorphic characters never had so much to do with a desire to be one as it had to do with wanting to live in a fantasy inhabited by such beings. As a matter of fact, I don't even have a fursona yet, even though I've been part of the furry fandom for quite some time.

That being said, if I actually did live in such a world, I would like to be something else than a human. Something that fits in better.

Ultimately, I don't think any "real" world could ever compete with a fantasy. I think the fantasy is a veil to escape shortcomings in your own character. The truth is that even if you and those around you were changed into anthropomorphic beings, you'd still have the problems you have now.

If I could live in the fantasy however, that would be another matter entirely ...


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 2, 2020)

"If given the choice would you become a permanent anthropomorph?"

My friend, I started out as a goat and now I'm here.

What the heck did you think I was aiming for?


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Nov 2, 2020)

Yes.


----------



## Artimis_Panda (Nov 10, 2020)

In a heartbeat.


----------



## nan_nan_yakamoto (Nov 10, 2020)

Half of me would want to say yes but the other half is screaming how the dynamtics between furs would actually work. x.x;


----------



## Maksarble (Nov 11, 2020)

I agree, but in that case, others must be furries too! haha


----------



## SolDirix (Nov 15, 2020)

Maksarble said:


> I agree, but in that case, others must be furries too! haha


I'd like to become one as well, but I'd have to be born one and in another universe or on another planet with other anthros I could relate to. I cannot imagine the strange, utter chaos that would erupt if everyone on planet earth just suddenly turned into effing furries.


----------



## Kit the fox (Nov 19, 2020)

Yithian said:


> So say you had a button that would change you and all those around you into anthropomorphic creatures would you press it?


Yes but they would all just be human ill be the fox thank you :3


----------



## Yastreb (Dec 3, 2020)

No, I wouldn't. I am happy enought as a human, and it could turn out that I wouldn't like it as an anthro. So too used to my current form to want any big irreversible changes.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 3, 2020)

I would absolutely press that button


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 3, 2020)

*almost two years later from last input*
So many possible implications from this, no matter how much I'm into experiencing an anthro life forever, kinda feel wary of making the whole world anthro all of a sudden


----------



## Rhyn Corinn (Dec 26, 2020)

Yes I would press that button for sure. Can anyone tell me where it's located so I can go ahead and press it now??


----------



## Simo (Dec 26, 2020)

Yithian said:


> So say you had a button that would change you and all those around you into anthropomorphic creatures would you press it?


 Yep, I still definitely would! And if it made everyone on earth anthropomorphic creatures, all the better.


----------



## Rhyn Corinn (Dec 26, 2020)

Addendum: I would only press the button if I could decide what animal I turn into. Otherwise it'd probably be too risky.


----------

